# "أعداء اللغة العربية"



## ابن سينا (22 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا مشروع كتيب عزمت على كتابته وتوكلت على الله في جمعه وتنقيحه راجيًا من العلي القدير أن يغفر لي به ...ويتضمن الكتيب هذا:
1.المقدمة
2.مكانة اللغة العربية:
ا.في العصر الجاهلي أو ما قبل الإسلام
ب.في العصر الإسلامي
3.عداوة اللغة العربية :
ا.في عصر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام 
ب.في العصر الأموي
ج.في العصر العباسي
د.في العصر العثماني وحتى يوم القضاء على الخلافة الإسلامية.
4.تدهور اللسان العربي وظهور الحركات القومية والوطنية في عصرنا
5.لماذا العداء؟وولماذا اللغة العربية؟.
6.خطة أعداء اللغة العربية في القضاء عليها.
7.أشهر أعداء اللغة العربية:
ا.من العرب
ب.من الغرب
"أعداء اللغة العربية"​
المقدمة
الإنسان يصبح عدوًا لإنسان آخر أو لشئ لسبيين:
1.جهله به وعدم معرفته على حقيقته ,وعدم معرفة قوته أو ضعفه
2.معرفته به جيدًا ومعرفة مدى قوته وسر منعته
واللغة العربية قد جمعت بين هذين الصنفين من الأعداء, وشر البلية أن جل أعداء اللغة العربية لجهلهم بها وعدم معرفتهم لها على حقيقتها وعدم معرفة قوتها هم العرب أنفسهم, والقسم الآخر من غير العرب ومن غير المسلمين, وهم القسم القليل,وجل أعداء اللغة العربية والذين هم على معرفة بها وحقيقتها ومدى قوتها وسر منعتها هم غير العرب وغير المسلمين, ولكل منهم شأنه وغرضه من البغض والكراهية....ولا يخفى عليكم شأن وغرض غير العرب وغيرالمسلمين من بغضهم للغة العربية!!
مكانة اللغة العربية:
كل لغة لها مكانتها عند أهلها وناطقيها,وكل قوم يفخربلغته حتى ولوكانت بدائية,فكل إنسان يبدع في لغته فتتدفق المشاعر وتتداعى الأفكار وتنساب الألفاظ,والذي يزيد ويرفع من مكانة اللغة أي لغة هو إتساع رقعة نفوذها وكثرة عدد متكلميها وإرتفاع الإقبال على أستعمال ألفاظها,وهذه الأمور تعود الى سببين:
1.القوة المادية
2.القوة المعنوية.
أما القوة المادية فهي تتمثل في القوة العسكرية والإحتلال وبسط السيطرة والنفوذ على البلدان وجعل لغة البلد هي لغة المنتصر,بل وإجبار السكان الأصليين على التخاطب بلغة المحتل,كما حصل في الماضي مع الإمبراطورية الرومانية,وكذلك المستعمرات البريطانية في إفريقيا واسيا,وكما حدث في أمريكا مع الهنود السكان الأصليين للبلاد.
وأما القوة المعنوية فهي تتمثل في قوة اللغة نفسها وبلاغتها ورقتها وجمال ألفاظها وتفوقها أدبيًا أو علميًا أو دينيًا, أو كلها مجتمعة...فمثلًا اللغة الفرنسية تفوقت على غيرها من لغات أهل الغرب في أدبها حتى كادت أن تصبح لغة الغرب الأدبية لغزارة مفكريها وأدبائها,واللغة الإنكليزية قد تفوقت على أقرانها علميًا فأصبحت لغة العالم العلمية,واللغة اللاتينية والتي أصبحت أشبة ما تكون اللغة الدينية للنصارى ...
وأما اللغة التي أجتمعت فيها كل هذه الأمور هي اللغة العربية فقد تفوقت على غيرها من اللغات في البلاغة والأدب وكانت حتى عهد ليس ببيعد لغة العالم العلمية وكانت وما زالت لغة الدين لكل المسلمين على إختلاف جنسياتهم وتباين لغاتهم الأصلية,فتجد العربي القح الضارب في البداوة يتكلم العربية ويستعملها في القيام بالفرائض والواجبات الإسلاميةووكذلك تجد المسلم الأدونيسي والإيراني والباكستاني والهندي والإفريقي,والدين كونه يمس شفاف القلوب ويسمو بصاحبه روحيًا جعل منه الدافع والوازع في تعلم اللغة العربية والإقبال عليها بل والإبداع فيها,وتاريخ الأمة الإسلامية يحفل بعلماء اللغة العربية من أصل غير عربي ,وجعل من المسلمين على إختلاف لغاتهم يتألقون في دراسة اللغة العربية وبلاغتها والتفاني في صونها وحمايتها وحمل لوائها في كل الأمصار.
يمكننا أن نقسم مكانة اللغة العربية الى قسمين:
1.مكانتها في العصر الجاهلي وما قبل الإسلام
2.مكانتها في العصر الإسلامي,وفي شقي العالم(الشرق والغرب(الأندلس).
مكانة اللغة العربية في العصر الجاهلي:
لم تكن للغة العربية قبل الإسلام أي مكانة عالمية أو أثر ذي بال ,إلا أنها كانت بين أهلها أوسع وأكبر وسيلة إتصال وكانت لها مكانة في نفوسهم حتى أنهم أقاموا أسواقًا للشعر يتفاخرون ويتبارون فيها ويتبادلون فيها الخبرات وكل ما هو جديد من شعر او نثر او خطابة, وكان لهم حكام يفصلون بين المتنافسين، من أشهرهم النابغة الذبياني الذي كانت تضرب له قبة حمراء من أدَم فيحكم بين الشعراء. ومن الحكام أيضًا أكثم بن صيفي وحاجب بن زرارة والأقرع بن حابس وعامر بن الظَّرِب وعبد المطلب وأبو طالب وصفوان بن أمية وغيرهم.
أشهر أسواق العرب في الجاهلية حتى ظهور الإسلام سوق عكاظ، وسوق ذي المجاز، وسوق مَجنَّة، والمربد.
مكانة اللغة العربية في العصر الإسلامي:
بعد أن انتشر الإسلام وجاءت الفتوحات الإسلامية تترى ودخل غير العرب في الإسلام إتسع إستعمال اللغة العربية بين أفراد الأمة الواحدة,وأصبحت هي اللغة الوحيدة والمفضلة للتخاطب,وبفعل العقيدة الإسلامية والأحكام الشرعية تربعت اللغة العربية على عرش اللغات وتوجّت عليها ملكًا,ثم أصبحت لها مكانتها في نفوس الأمة وتقلدت الصدر في العلم والأدب والسياسة وكل مرافق الحياة أكثر من عشرة قرون من الزمن دون منازع ,وهذا ما لم يحصل للغة من قبل.
اللغة العربية لها مميزات لا توجد في باقي اللغات فإستأثرها الله سبحانه وتعالى في تنزيل القرآن,فأنزل القرآن بلسان عربي مبين,يقول الله تعالى:" بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُّبِينٍ",ويقول رب العزة:" قُرآناً عَرَبِيّاً غَيْرَ ذِي عِوَجٍ لَّعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ",ويقول سبحانه وتعالى:" وَكَذَلِكَ أَنزَلْنَاهُ حُكْماً عَرَبِيّاً".


----------



## ابن سينا (22 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم


مميزات اللغة العربية:.1المميزات النطقية(الصوتية):فحروف اللغة العربية لها مخارج محددة معينة وتتدرج من أقصى الحلق إلى ما بعد الشفتين , مما أدى إلى انسجام صوتي مع توازن و ثبات بالاضافة إلى الرابطة القوية بين ألفاظها , و لكل صوت من اللغة العربية صفة و مخرج و إيحاء و دلالة و معنى داخل و إشعاع و صدى و إيقاع ووقع موسيقي على ألآذن البشرية_هذا ما شهد به المستشرق ماسينون عام 1949 عندما تحدث عن تركيب اللغات المختلفة .والحروف في اللغة العربية لا تكرار فيها كما هو واضح وظاهر في باقي اللغات ,ومع خبرتي في اللغة الرومانية يُلاحظ ان حرف العلة الالف يتكرر ثلاث مرات مما يجبر على التكلف في النطق وكذلك وجود حروف _هي بالواقع مؤلفة من حرفين اواكثر مثل حرف (تسي) في اللغة الرومانية.
وارتباط الحروف مع بعضها البعض مكونةالكلام ليس له نظير في اللغات الاخرى حيث ان هذا الارتباط والاجتماع يُبعد الوحشية والشذوذ والغرابة في اللفظ والنطق على السواء.
فمثلاً لا تجتمع الزاي مع الظاء والسين والضاد والذال. ولا تجتمع الجيم مع القاف والظاء والطاء والغين والصاد، ولا الحاء مع الهاء، ولا الهاء قبل العين، ولا الخاء قبل الهاء ، ولا النون قبل الراء ، ولا اللام قبل الشين .
وكذلك اجتماع الحروف له درب منطقي ومنحنى رفيع الذوق,فمثلاً اجتماع حرف السين والراء يدل على الخفاء والستر_كلمة سر_ ولو اُضيف حرف الفاء الدال على الافصاح والتشهير _لفظة فسر_ يصبح اللفظ كاشفاً مبيناً.
كما وانه من الناحية التركيبية فإن كلام العرب وُضع على المبدأ الثلاثي_أي ثلاثة حروف_و قليل منها أصله رباعي أو خماسي لكيلا يطول النطق و يعسر , فلم يكثروا من الألفاظ الثنائية خشية تتابع عدة كلمات في العبارة الواحدة فيضعف متن الكلام و يحدث فيه ما يشبه التقطع لتوالي الألفاظ المكونة من حرفين ,كما هوحاصل في غير اللغة العربية .
وقد شهد المستشرق رينان في كتابه ( تاريخ اللغات السامية ) للغة العربية قائلاً:" تلك اللغة التي فاقت أخواتها بكثرة مفرداتها ورقة معانيها و حسن نظامها , ظهرت كاملة من غير تدرج ".
وهناك امر آخر في الغة العربية لم اقرأه في كتاب من كتب اللغة وهو ان اللغة العربية لها استعمالات رفيعة القنا في الحروف المفردة , والتي لم اجد له مثيل في غيرها من اللغات ,فمثلاً حرف الباء_ويستعمل للإستعانة فتقول_ كتبت بالقلم_,وحرف اللام المستعملة للإختصاص والتاء للقسم.
واللغة العربية لغة موسيقية ولها وقع مميز على الآذان ومن موسيقاها ان العرب اكثر ما أبدعوا في الشعر الموزون المقفى وكانت اسواق ادبية يتبارزون فيها وكان الشعر اسمى ما يتكلم به العربي الخلص,حتى قيل :"الشعر ديوان العرب"...اي ان الشعر مرجع وقياس للغة العربية.
.2المميزات النحوية والصرفية:
النحو:من نحوت نحوًا اي قصدت قصدًا,وهو انتحاء سمت كلام العرب، في تصرفه من إعراب وغيره، كالتثنية، والجمع، والتحقير، والتكسير والإضافة، والنسب، والتركيب، وغير ذلك، ليلحق من ليس من أهل اللغة العربية بأهلها في الفصاحة، فينطق بها وإن لم يكن منهم، وإن شد بعضهم عنها رد به إليها.
وقيل هو:علم بأحوال الكلمات العربية من جهة الإعراب والبناء، وتأثير السياق فيها.
بينما الصرف:علم تعرف به بنية الكلمة بعيدة عن السياق.
واما الاعراب:هو الإبانة عن المعاني بالألفاظ، فمثلاً عند قولما يحترمُ احمدٌ أباه,وشكر سعيداً أبوه,علمت برفع أحدهما ونصب الآخر الفاعل من المفعول، ولو كان الكلام شرجاً واحداً لاستبهم أحدهما من صاحبه.
قال إبن جني في الخصائص:"وأصل هذا كله قولهم "العرب" وذلك لما يعزى إليها من الفصاحة، والإعراب، والبيان. ومنه قوله في الحديث "الثيب تعرب عن نفسها" والمعرب: صاحب الخيل العراب، وعليه قول الشاعر:
يصهل في مثل جوف الطوى= صهيلاً يبين لـلـمـعـرب 
أي إذا سمع صاحب الخيل العراب صوته علم أنه عربي. ومنه عندي عروبة والعروبة للجمعة، وذلك أن يوم الجمعة أظهر أمراً من بقية أيام الأسبوع، لما فيه من التأهب لها، والتوجه إليها، وقوة الإشعار بها، قال: 
بوائم رهطاً للعروبة صيماً ".اهـ
وبفضل الإعراب نستطيع التقديم والتأخير في الجملة وفق ما يناسب المعنى ويعطيه دلالات أعمق، مع المحافظة على مراتب الكلمات، فالفاعل يبقى فاعلا وإن أخرناه، والمفعول يبقى مفعولا وإن قدمناه ، لكنا نكون قد حظينا بمعان جديدة .
وإن تأملنا فيما تقدم ظهر لنا أن الإعراب نفسه هو ضرب من ضروب الإيجاز في اللغة لأننا بالحركات نكتسب معاني جديدة دون أن نضطر لزيادة حجم الكلمة أو رفدها بمقاطع أخرى أو بأفعال مساعدة .
ومن أهم المميزات ايضًا الإيجاز، وقولهم ( البلاغة الإيجاز) مشهور جدا، فكأنهم قصروا البلاغة عليها، والإيجاز المقصود هو بالطبع ليس ما ينشأ عنه الخلل في الفهم، لكنه ما يستغني عن زوائد الكلام، ويحتفظ بالمعنى المراد .
وخاصية الإيجاز واضحة في أمور كثيرة، في اللفظ وفي الكتابة، فمن مظاهر ذلك أن الحرف المتحرك تكتب حركته فوقه أو تحته، ولا تكتب منفصلة عنه، فلا تأخذ حيزا في الكتابة، وهذه الحركة لا تكتب إلا في المواضع التي قد يضطرب فيها الفهم، فترسم لمنع اللبس. 
كما سبق وذكرتُ أن اللغة العربية ليست توقيفية ,فهي من وضع العرب,والعرب كغيرهم من الامم وضعوا الفاظًا واتفقوا واصطلحوا عليها فيما بينهم واصبحت لغتهم التي يتسامرون ويتحادثون بها,فهي من اصطلاح العرب وليست توقيفًا من عند الله تعالى,ولكن لكونها لغة سامية (بمعنى راقية) في التعبير والايجاز وذات الفاظ دقيقة رقيقة اختارها الله تعالى على ما سواها من لغات وجعلها لغة كلامه(القرآن).
الالفاظ وضعت أبتداءًا للدلالة على معاني معينة,وقد وصلت الينا هذه الالفاظ عن طريق الرواية الصحيحة وقد اشتهر بعض الرجال بالرواية منهم خلف الاحمر وحماد الراوية ,فكل لفظ كي يكون عربيًا لا بد وان يروى عن العرب بالرواية الصحيحة,والمقصود بالرواية الصحيحة هو النقل المتواتر وخبر الآحاد.
هذه الالفاظ _كما يسميها اهل العلم الحقيقة_تشمل ثلاثة حقائق:
1.الحقيقة اللغوية:هي اللفظ المستعمل فيما وضع له اولا في اللغة.
2.الحقيقة الشرعية:هي اللفظ الذي نُقل عن مسماه اللغوي الى الشرع لإستعماله له.
3.الحقيقة العرفية:هي اللفظ الذي نُقل عن مسماه اللغوي الى غيره للإستعمال العام في اللغة ,مثل اصطلاح علماء اللغة والنحو على استعمال الفاعل والمفعول به وغيره.
والذي يهمنا هنا هي الحقيقة الشرعية لأنها هي التي لها اكبر الاثر على المسلمين من عرب وعجم,فكل مسلم عليه ان يعرف الاحكام الشرعية واستنباطها من ادلتها الشرعية ,وهي القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية, فالقرآن الكريم نزل بلسان عربي مبين, يقول الله تعالى:" بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُّبِينٍ "(195)/الشعراء,وغيرها من الايات.
ومع توسع الفتوحات الاسلامية ودخول شعوب غير عربيه الى الاسلام مثل الفرس والتتار والترك وامتداد الرقعة الاسلاميه مروراً بدولة الفرس والاتراك ودول البلقان وجنوب الجزيرة وشمال افريقيا بدأ يظهر أثر العربيه على كل تلك اللغات,وتقلدت موقعها بينها اي الصدر ,وقد أجاد المسلمون غير العرب في اللغة فتعلموها وأتقنوها ونطقوا بها خير منطق,فمن فطاحل اللغة العربية إبتداءًا بسيبوية وإبن نفطوية ومرورًا بأبي علي الفارسي وإبن جني والزركشي وحتى سعيد الافغاني_رغم ان مولده كان في دمشق_ فوالده جاء من كشمير,كل هؤلاء قد برعوا وبرزوا وتقلدوا اسمى المراتب لمعرفتهم باللغةالعربية.

وأما أثر اللغة العربية في باقي اللغات:


----------



## ابن سينا (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أكثر اللغات التي تأثرت باللغة العربية هي الفارسية والتركية والأوردية والمالاوية والسواحلية,والكلمات العربية في الإسبانية والبرتغالية ثم في الألمانية والإيطالية والإنكليزية والفرنسية ليست قليلة أيضاً .والذي اريد أن الفت النظر اليه ان اللغة العبرية ايضًا تأثرت باللغة العربية وخاصة القواعد حيث أن اللغةالعبرية لم تقعد لها القواعد إلا في القرن الجادي عشر الميلادي وعلى يد عالم يهودي له باع في العربية وهو موسى بن ميمون وطبق قواعد العربية على اللغة العبرية وأصبحت بعد ذلك لغة مستقلة ولكن لا آداب لها حتى ظهور دولة اسرائيل وتبنيها ادباء على غرار العربية.
ومن تاثير اللغة العربية على تلك اللغات أصبحت الحروف العربية هي المعتمدة في الكتابة وما زالت الى أيامنا هذه بعضها تكتب بالحروف العربية, حتى أندونيسيا كانت تكتب بالحروف العربية.
القرآن الكريم كونه متعبد بتلاوته ,فقد وجب على كل المسلمين ان يقرأوه بلغته التي أُنزل بها وأن يتخاطبوا بها خارج هذا ,ومع امتدادا الرقعةالاسلامية في بقاع الارض والدولة الاسلامية كانت الاولى في العالم وأثرها مشاهد والمسلمون قادوا العالم وكانوا هم الاقوى فكانت لغتهم هي المتداولة حتى في تلك الاصقاع, والنهضة الفكرية والانجازات العلمية آنذاك على أيدي المسلمين جعلت منها اللغة الدارجة علميًا تمامًا كما هي اللغة الانكليزية آلان.
قال (جورج سارتون) في كتابه (تاريخ العلم والإنسانية الجديدة) : "منذ منتصف القرن الثامن وحتى أواخر القرن الحادي عشر كانت الشعوب التي تتكلم العربية تتقدم موكب الإنسانية وبفضلهم لم تكن العربية لغة القرآن المقدسة وحسب بل أصبحت لغة العلم العالمية وحاملة لواء التقدم البشري. وكما أن اقصر طريق يسلكه شرقي الآن إلى المعرفة أن يلم بلغة من لغات الغرب الرئيسية ،كذلك كانت العربية خلال تلك القرون الأربعة مفتاحاً وأن شئت فقل "المفتاح الوحيد" الى الثقافة التي ملكت ناصية الفكر".
لا نغالي إذا قلنا أن لغات الامة الاسلامية على إختلاف أعراقها تحتوي في ثناياها على نسبة ما يقارب 50-80% من المفردات العربية. و لدينا منها لغات تمثل ثقافات واسعة الانتشار كالإسبانية التي ترد كلمة عربية من كل خمس كلمات فيها أي 20% ، وتشمل تجمعات اللغات الفارسية والتركية والهندية والأفريقية والبلقانية . فنجدها مثلا في لغات وسط آسيا القازانية والتترية والقرمية والكاراسية والأذرية والداغستانية والجركسية والقرغيزية والجغتائية والتكية والأوزبكية والكشغيرية.
أما في اللغات الهندية فنجدها في الهندستانية والأوردية والدكنية والكشميرية والسندهية والجادكية والملقية ولسان الجاوأو البيجون. وفي اللغات الفارسية نجدها بالفارسية الحديثة و الأفغانية أو البنبتوية(البشتون) والكردية بلهجاتها البادنانية والسورانية والفيلية وكذلك في البلوشية. أما في اللغات الأفريقية فنجدها في البربرية بلهجاتها الشلحية والقبائلية(الصغرى والكبرى) وكذلك النوبية والحوسية (الهاوسا) والسواحلية (خليط بين الباذبو الافريقية والعربية تشكل 70% منها)وكذلك في الملكاشية. و انتشرت العربية واثرت في اللغات واللهجات الإندونيسية ، التي تشكل ثقلاً ثقافياً عالميا كبيراً، وأثرت العربية في لغات أهل البلقان بمجموعها السلافية واللاتينية واليونانية والألبانية.


----------



## ابن سينا (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
عداء اللغة العربية:
في الوقت الذي نزل الروح الأمين ومعه القرآن كان العرب على عاداتهم وتقاليدهم ,واللغة العربية هي لغة التخاطب والتحادث والتسامر,وفي زمن كانت اللغة العربية في أوجها والبلاغة قد سمت, والفصاحة قد علت,والشعر قد أخذ من ألباب العرب وقلوبهم أي مأخذ,والرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام كان عربي اللسان فصيح المنطق بليغ الكلام,وكان قد بدأ دعوته بين أهله وربعه من العرب ممتثلًا لأمر الله تعالى:" وَأَنذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الْأَقْرَبِينَ",وخاطبهم بلغتهم التي يعرفونها ويتقنونها خير إتقان,وبلسان عربي مبين لا عوج فيه, فقد كان عليه الصلاة والسلام من أفصح العرب ,فقد جاء عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال:" أنا أفصح العرب بيد أني من قريش, ورضعت في بني سعد بن بكر", , وقد روي عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه قال للرسول:"ما بالك أفصحنا, ولم تخرج من أظهرنا",بمعنى أنك لم تخرج من بيننا, ومع ذلك فأنت الأفصح.
ولم يفند أحدهم عربية لسان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ولم يشكك أحدهم بذلك رغم كثرة أعدائه وشدة وطأتهم عليه,كما ولم يدّع أحدهم أعجمية القرآن أو رطانة لسان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام,بل كل ما لازموه من وصف لم يخرج عن الشعر والجنون,وحين إدعوا أن راهبًا نصرانيًا أعجميًا يعلمه القرآن من ضعف حجتهم وضيق حيلتهم,دحض الله سبحانه وتعالى قولهم الساذج هذا بحجة عقلية لا تقبل الرد حيث قال الله تعالى:" وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ لِّسَانُ الَّذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَـذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُّبِينٌ",قال الرازي في تفسير هذه الآية:" إن العرب تسمي كل من لا يعرف لغتهم ولا يتكلم بلسانهم أعجم وأعجمياً. قال الفراء وأحمد بن يحيـى: الأعجم الذي في لسانه عجمة وإن كان من العرب، والأعجمي والعجمي الذي أصله من العجم قال أبو علي الفارسي: الأعجم الذي لا يفصح سواء كان من العرب أو من العجم، ألا ترى أنهم قالوا: زيادة الأعجم لأنه كانت في لسانه عجمة مع أنه كان عربياً" اهـ
وقال ايضًا:" وأما تقرير ووجه الجواب فاعلم أنه إنما يظهر إذا قلنا: القرآن إنما كان معجزاً لما فيه من الفصاحة العائدة إلى اللفظ وكأنه قيل: هب أنه يتعلم المعاني من ذلك الأعجمي إلا أن القرآن إنما كان معجزاً لما في ألفاظه من الفصاحة فبتقدير أن تكونوا صادقين في أن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم يتعلم تلك المعاني من ذلك الرجل إلا أنه لا يقدح ذلك في المقصود إذ القرآن إنما كان معجزاً لفصاحته وما ذكرتموه لا يقدح في ذلك المقصود.
واعلم أن الطعن في نبوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأمثال هذه الكلمات الركيكة يدل على أن الحجة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت ظاهرة باهرة، فإن الخصوم كانوا عاجزين عن الطعن فيها، ولأجل غاية عجزهم عدلوا إلى هذه الكلمات الركيكية.اهـ
في مثل هذه الظروف نزل القرآن الكريم وبلّغ الرسول الأمين محمد علية الصلاة والسلام ما تنزّل عليه بلغة أشد ما يفهمونها ,فلم يقدر أحدهم على الطعن بلغة القرآن ولم يستطع أحدهم أن يعادي لغة الدين الجديد,بل وحتى أشد الناس عداوة وبغضًا وأحملهم على سيدنا محمد ,كان كلام الله يمس شفاف قلوبهم ويحرك فيهم سليقتهم اللغوية فيبهرهم ويأسر أسماعهم, فقد جاء في كتب السيرة أن أبا سفيان بن حرب وأبا جهل بن هشام والأخنس بن شريق بن عمرو بن وهب الثقفي حليف بني زهرة خرجوا ليلة ليستمعوا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي من الليل في بيته فأخذ كل رجل منهم مجلسا يستمع فيه وكل لا يعلم بمكان صاحبه فباتوا يستمعون له حتى إذا طلع الفجر تفرقوا . فجمعهم الطريق فتلاوموا ، وقال بعضهم لبعض لا تعودوا ، فلو رآكم بعض سفهائكم لأوقعتم في نفسه شيئا ، ثم انصرفوا ، حتى إذا كانت الليلة الثانية عاد كل رجل منهم إلى مجلسه فباتوا يستمعون له حتى إذا طلع الفجر تفرقوا ، فجمعهم الطريق فقال بعضهم لبعض مثل ما قالوا أول مرة ثم انصرفوا حتى إذا كانت الليلة الثالثة أخذ كل رجل منهم مجلسه فباتوا يستمعون له حتى إذا طلع الفجر تفرقوا ، فجمعهم الطريق فقال بعضهم لبعض لا نبرح حتى نتعاهد ألا نعود فتعاهدوا على ذلك ثم تفرقوا . فلما أصبح الأخنس بن شريق أخذ عصاه ثم خرج حتى أتى أبا سفيان في بيته فقال أخبرني يا أبا حنظلة عن رأيك فيما سمعت من محمد فقال يا أبا ثعلبة والله لقد سمعت أشياء أعرفها ، وأعرف ما يراد بها ، وسمعت أشياء ما عرفت معناها ولا ما يراد بها ، قال الأخنس وأنا والذي حلفت به . قال ثم خرج من عنده حتى أتى أبا جهل فدخل عليه بيته فقال يا أبا الحكم ما رأيك فيما سمعت من محمد ؟ فقال ماذا سمعت ، تنازعنا نحن وبنو عبد مناف الشرف أطعموا فأطعمنا ، وحملوا فحملنا ، وأعطوا فأعطينا ، حتى إذا تحاذينا على الركب وكنا كفرسي رهان قالوا : منا نبي يأتيه الوحي من السماء فمتى ندرك مثل هذه والله لا نؤمن به أبدا ، ولا نصدقه . قال فقام عنه الأخنس وتركه"اهـ
وها هو الوليد بن المغيرة يشير ببداهة العربي وسليقته على عظمة القرآن وعلو كعبه اللغوي: " إن له لحلاوة وإن عليه لطلاوة وإنه يعلو وما يعلى عليه".اهـ
فهذه شهادات على بلاغة القرآن وسمو لغته وحسن أسلوبه,مما سبق يتبين لنا أن اللغة العربية لم يقدح فيها أحد ولم تعان من بغض أو كره أو إضطهاد وذلك للأسباب التالية:
1.اللغة العربية كانت لغتهم كما كانت لغة القرآن ولغة سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام,فالطعن فيها طعن في أعز ما كانوا يملكون,وكرهم لها وإضطهادهم لها هو كره لأنفسهم وإضطهاد ذاتهم.
2.معرفتهم بلغتهم جعلتهم يميزون الحسن من القبيح من الكلام,فلو وجدوا ما يطعنون فيه من لغة القرآن لما تخلف أحدهم عن ذلك وفيهم الشعراء والخطباء, وهم واضعوا الألفاظ لتلك المعاني, فأنى لهم الطعن والنكير.
3.جاء القرآن بأسلوب رفيع في عرض الأحكام والأحداث ,واستعمل ألفاظًا هم أعلم بها فلو كانت على غير طريقتهم في البلاغة لأستنكروها وما عنّوا,ثم إن بلاغة القرآن فاقت بلاغة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وإختلفا الأسلوبان,فالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يحدّث بما أتاه الله من بلاغة كما كان يبلّغ ما يوحى إليه من القرآن,وكان طعنهم كما جاء سابقًا في تعليم الراهب النصراني وقد فنّدها القرآن.
وكان هذا الحال في عهد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ,فقد بقيت اللغة العربية الملك المتوج على اللغات والمنهل الذي منه يعب الدارسون والعلماء ,ولم تعرف العربية كرهًا أو ذمًا.


----------



## مهاجر (24 مايو 2008)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشرفنا الفاضل ..

فكر وعمل اسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك 

اشكرك على هذا الجهد واعانك الله في إكماله 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابن سينا (25 مايو 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشرفنا الفاضل ..
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل والمشرف العام وجودك يسعدني,ومرورك يبهجني...دمت بخير ومحبًا للخير.


----------



## ابن سينا (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
واللغة العربية لم تعرف الإنحراف أو اللحن إلا في العصر العباسي,حيث أنه في العصر الأموي كانت العرب على عصبيتها ,ورقعة الأرض ما زالت صغيرة رغم وجود طبقة الموالي ,ولكن العرب كانوا يبتعدون عنهم ولا يخالطونهم خوفًا على ألسنتهم من اللحن والعجمة,وكانوا يسمونهم بالحمراء أي الأعاجم ولم يكنوهم لأن الكنية في نظرهم تشريف, وهؤلاء الموالي خوفًا من الوقوع في اللحن فقد أقبلوا على تعلم النحو والصرف وأولعوا فيهما وأبدعوا ,وتخرج منهم علماء وفقهاء .
وأما مسألة اللحن, فاللحن المقصود به الزيغ عن الإعراب,أي رفع المنصوب ونصب المرفوع وخفض ما لا يخفض,وهذه لم تكن في الجاهلية لأن العرب كما سبق وذكرت كانت في حدود ضيقة ولم يكن لهم أي أثر عالمي...فإقتصرت اللغة عليهم دون غيرهم من الناس وكانوا على سليقتهم في الكلام والتعبير.
وأما وبعد أن جاء الإسلام وخرج العرب من أرضهم ودخول غير العرب في الإسلام ومخالطة بعضهم بعضًا,فقد بدأت مرحلة اللحن في البزوغ, وقد ظهرت بين العرب كما كانت أصلًا في العجم,واللحن كان زمن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فقد ورد أن لحن رجل في حضرته عليه الصلاة والسلام فقال:" أرشدوا أخاكم فقد ضل", فاعتبر اللحن ضلالًا لأن في اللحن صرف اللفظ عن معناه ,وبهذا يصرف الحكم الشرعي عن مبتغاه, كما حصل مع أبي الأسود الدؤلي وإبنته , فيروى بأن حديثاً دار بينه وبين ابنته هو ما جعله يهم بتأسيس علم النحو وذلك عندما خاطبته ابنته بقولها ما أجملُ السماء ( بضم اللام لا بفتحها ) فأجابها بقوله (نجومها) فردت عليه بأنها لم تقصد السؤال بل عنت التعجب من جمال السماء, فأدرك حينها مدى انتشار اللحن في الكلام وحينئذ وضع النحو.وقال لقد لحنت العرب.
وكذلك عندما سمع أحدهم يقرأ:" إن الله بريء من المشركين ورسوله) كان الرجل يقرأ (رسولهِ) مجرورة أي انها معطوفة على (المشركين) هذا يغير المعنى ،لأن (رسولُه) مرفوعة إي انها معطوفة على الله ، فقال: ما ظننت أن أمر الناس آل إلى هذا.
الصحابة رضي الله عنهم قد عرفوا حق المعرفة أهمية اللغة العربية والحفاظ عليها وصونها من اللحن والعجمية ,فهذا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يقول:" تعلموا العربية؛ فإنها من دينكم وتعلموا الفرائض فإنها من دينكم",وهذا أبو موسى الأشعري يقول:" أما بعد فتفقهوا في السنة ،وتفقهوا في العربية ، وأعربوا القرآن فإنه عربي", وقال الشافعي :"اللسان الذي اختاره الله عز وجل لسان العرب، فأنزل به كتابه العزيز، وجعله لسان خاتم أنبيائه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: ولهذا نقول : ينبغي لكل أحد يقدر على تعلم العربية أن يتعلمها ؛ لأنه اللسان الأولى بأن يكون مرغوبا فيه من غير أن يحرم على أحد أن ينطق بأعجمية",وقال الشيخ إبن تيمية:" إن الله لما أنزل كتابه باللسان العربي ، وجعل رسوله مبلغا عنه الكتاب والحكمة بلسانه العربي ، وجعل السابقين إلى هذا الدين متكلمين به : لم يكن سبيل إلى ضبط الدين ومعرفته إلا بضبط هذا اللسان ، وصارت معرفته من الدين ، وصار اعتياد التكلم به أسهل على أهل الدين في معرفة دين الله ، وأقرب إلى إقامة شعائر الدين ، وأقرب إلى مشابهتهم للسابقين الأولين ، من المهاجرين والأنصار في جميع أمورهم",فهؤلاء كانوا على علم بقدر العربية وضبط اللسان العربي في فهم الإسلام وأحكامه ولم يتوانوا في تعلمها وتعليمها خوفًا من اللحن وورعًا من أن يقعوا في الضلال مصداقًا لقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:" أرشدوا أخاكم فقد ضل".
والمسلمون على مر الزمان وتوالي الأيام جاهدوا بكل ما أوتوا من عزم وعلم في الخفاظ على اللغة العربية نقية خالية من الشوائب واللحن , فهي عنوان تقدمها ورمز عزتهم, وقد كان الكاتب الأديب الشاعر مصطفى صادق الرافعي الذي يعود نسبه الى الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه من أشد من حمل على أعداء اللغة العربية من بني جلدتنا, وكان فيه حرص على اللغة كما يقول: " من جهة الحرص على الدين إذ لا يزال منهما شيء قائم كالأساس والبناء لا منفعة بأحدهما إلا بقيامهما معاً ", وقال :" وما ذلت لغة شعب إلا ذل ، ولا انحطت إلا كان أمره في ذهاب وإدبار ومن هنا يفرض الأجنبي المستعمر لغته فرضا على الأمة المستعمرة ويركبهم بها ، ويشعرهم عظمته فيها ، ويستلحقهم من ناحيته ، فعليهم أحكاما ثلاثة في عمل واحد ، أما الأول فحبس لغتهم في لغته سجنا مؤبدا ، وأما الثاني فالحكم على ماضيهم بالقتل محوا ونسيانا ، وأما الثالث فتقييد مستقبلهم في الأغلال التي يصنعها فأمرهم لأمره تبع .
إن الأمة الحريصة على لغتها ، الناهضة بها المعتزة بها المكبرة لشأنها هي الأمة التي لديها نزعة المقاومة والغلبة والاعتزاز بتراثها وفكرها ",وقد أدرك أن معاول الهدم من الداخل أخطر وأشد أثرًا ,فأنشد قصيدة قال فيها:
أمٌّ يكيدُ لها من نَسْلِها العَقِبُ *** ولا نقيصةَ إلاَّ ما جنَى النَّسَبُ
كانتْ لهم سببًا في كلِّ مكرمةٍ *** وهمْ لنكبتها من دهرِها سببُ
لا عيبَ في العَربِ العَرْباء إنْ نَطَقوا *** بين الأعاجمِ إلاَّ أَنَّهُم عَرَبُ
والطيرُ تصدحُ شتَّى كالأنامِ وما ***عند الغراب يُزَكَّى البُلبلُ الطَّرِبُ*
أتى عليها طَوال الدهرِ ناصعةً ***كطلعةِ الشمس لم تَعْلَقْ بها الرِّيَبُ
ثم استفاضتْ دَياجٍ في جَوانِبِها ***كالبدرِ قد طَمَسَتْ مِن نورِهِ السحبُ
ثم استضاءَتْ، فقالوا: الفجرُ يَعْقِبُهُ *** صبحٌ، فكانَ ولكنْ فجرُها كَذِبُ
ثم اختفتْ وعلينا الشمسً شاهدةٌ ***كأنَّها جمرةٌ في الجوِّ تلتهبُ
سَلُوا الكواكبَ كم جيلٍ تَدَاولَها ***ولم تَزَلْ نَيِّراتٍ هذه الشهبُ
وسائلوا الناسَ كم في الأرضِ من لغةٍ ***قديمةٍ جدَّدت من زهوها الحِقَبُ؟
ونحنُ في عَجَبٍٍ يلهُو الزمانُ بنا*** لم نَعْتَبِرْ ولَبِئْسَ الشيمةُ العَجَبُ!
إنَّ الأمورَ لمن قدْ باتَ يَطْلبُها ***فكيف تبقى إذا طلاَّبُها العَجَبُ!
إنَّ الأمورَ لمن قدْ باتَ يَطْلبُها *** فكيف تبقى إذا طلاَّبُها ذَهبوا؟
كانَ الزمانُ لنا واللِّسْنُ جامعةٌ *** فقد غدونا لهُ والأمرُ ينقلِبُ
وكانَ مَن قَبْلَنا يرجوننا خَلَفًا *** فاليومَ لو نَظَرُوا من بعدهمْ نَدَبُوا
أَنتركُ الغربَ يُلْهِينَا بزُخْرُفِهِ *** ومَشْرِقُ الشمسِ يَبْكِينا ويَنْتَحِبُ؟
وعندنا نهَرٌ عذْبٌ لشاربهِ *** فكيفَ نتركهُ في البحرِ ينسربُ؟
وأَيُّما لغةٍ تُنْسِي أمرأً لغةً *** فإنها نكبة من فيهِ تنسكبُ
لكَم بكَى القولُ في ظلِّ القصورِ على ***أيامَ كانتْ خيامُ البيدِ، والطُّنُبُ
والشمسُ تلفحُهُ والريحُ تنفخُه***والظلُّ يعوزهُ والماءُ والعشُبُ
أرى نفوسَ الورى شتى، وقيمتُها ***عندي، تأثُّرها لا العزُّ والرُّتبُ
ألم ترَ الحَطَب استعلى فصارَ لظًى ***لمَّا تأثَّر مِن مَسِّ اللظى الحَطَبُ؟
فهل نُضَيِّعُ ما أبقى الزمانُ لنا ***ونَنْفضُ الكفَّ لا مجدٌ ولا حَسَبُ؟
إنَّا إذًا سُبَّةٌ في الشرقِ فاضحةٌ*** والشرقُ منا، وإنْ كنا به، خَرِبُ
هيهاتَ ينفعُنا هذا الصياحُ، فما*** يُجدي الجبانَ، إذا روَّعْتَه، الصَّخَبُ؟
ومنْ يكنْ عاجزًا عن دفعِ نائبةٍ ***فقصرُ ذلك أن تلقاهُ، يَحْتَسِبُ
إذا اللغاتُ ازدهت يومًا فقد ضَمِنَتْ***للعُرْب أيَّ فخارٍ بينها الكتبُ
وفي المعادنِ ما تمضي برونقِهِ ***يدُ الصدا، غيرَ أنْ لا يَصْدأ الذهبُ


----------



## elkhaled (27 مايو 2008)

جهد مبارك إنشاء الله
و الجزاء في الجنة


----------



## ابن سينا (29 مايو 2008)

elkhaled قال:


> جهد مبارك إنشاء الله
> و الجزاء في الجنة


وبارك الله بك أخي الفاضل...


----------



## ابن سينا (29 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
ولما صارالأمر الى العباسيين, والأعاجم قد تسلمت مناصبًا وأصبح لهم مكانًا ومقامًا فتفشى اللحن وشاع فساد اللسان,إلا أن هذا الأمر لم يصل الى حد الكراهية والبغض للعربية, فهم وعلى لحنهم وفساد ألسنتهم كانوا يحبون العربية ويجتهدون في تعلمها لأنها لغة قرآنهم وسبيل معرفتهم لدينهم وسبب محبتهم لرسولهم عليه الصلاة والسلام, وقد صدق الثعالبي عندما قال في كتابه "فقه اللغة وأسرار العربية":"من أحب الله تعالى أحب رسوله ومن أحب رسوله العربي أحب العرب ومن أحب العرب أحب العربية ومن أحب العربية عني بها,وثابر عليها,وصرف همته إليها".
وفي هذا العصر أشتد ساعد الحركات الشعوبية, والتي هي في الأساس قامت على كره العرب وإمتداد سلطانهم وتمييز اللغة العربية وتفوقها على اللغات المحلية للشعوب والأقوام التي دخلت الإسلام إما حربًا أو سلمًا,وأصل كلمة الشعوبية مشتقة من كلمة شعب, وجمعها شعوب وهو الجيل من الناس وهو أوسع من كلمة القبيلة.
وجاء في القاموس المحيط :"والشعوبي بالضم محتقر أمر العرب وهم الشعوب", قال عنها القرطبي هي حركة "تبغض العرب وتفضل العجم" وقال الزمخشري في أساس البلاغة: "وهم الذين يصغرون شأن العرب ولا يرون لهم فضلاً على غيرهم".
هذه الحركات الشعوبية وإن قامت فقد قامت بين فئيتن من الناس :
1.فئة أظهرت الإسلام وأبطنت الكفر,وهذا حدث ايضًا في عهد سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وسموا بالمنافقين, والسبب في ظهورها هو الحقد على الإسلام كدين جديد ونمط عيش متميز,وكون الإسلام قد قوّض دولهم, وهدم عقيدتهم,فالكراهية والعداء كان منبعه العرق والجنس والعقيدة وليس اللغة,وهؤلاء كان شأنهم أحقر من أن يؤثروا في اللغة العربية أو أن يدعوا لهدمها أو حتى إظهار العداء لها,وهم علاوة على هذا قلة حقيرة لا شأن لها في الحياة الأدبية أو العملية.
وقد أعياني البحث عن حدث مسند يظهر فيه عداء هؤلاء للغة العربية أو التخفيف من شأنها, وللأمانة وجدت بعض الأمور التي قد توحي بذلك, ولكن بعد النظر يتضح أن العداء كان من أصله للدين والعقيدة وقد يلفه شئ من العزة و حب العرق,ومن هذه الحوادث ما ذكرأن السلطان محمود الغزنوي احد أمراء الحركة الشعوبية عندما حاول إن يؤجج مشاعر العداء الفارسي ضد الإسلام والعرب كلف الشاعر الشعوبي أبو القاسم الفردوسي(411-329هـ) بكتابة قصائد شعرية يمجد فيها تاريخ فارس وحضارتها ويشتم فيها العرب وحضارتهم الإسلامية ويحط من شأنهم وقد تعهد له بأن يعطيه وزن ما يكتبه ذهبا انه هو فعل ذلك . 
ومن شعره في ملحمته"الشاهنامة":
زشير شتر خور دن وسو سمار
عرب را بجايي ر سيده است كار
كه تاج كيانرا كند آرزو
تفو باد بر جرخ كردون تفو
وتعني ترجمتها :
من شرب لبن الإبل وأكل الضب بلغ الأمر بالعرب مبلغا أن يطمحــــوا فـي تــاج الملك فتبا لك أيها الزمان وسحقا.
وكذلك الشاعر يعقوب ليث الصفارين وهو احد أمراء الشعوبية ومن المتمردين على الدولة العباسية أنشد أبياتاً مشابهة أرسلها للخليفة المعتمد العباسي يقول فيها :
أنا ابنُ الاكارمِ من نَسلِ جَم‘=وحائزٌ اِرثِ مُلوكِ العَجمِ
َومُحي الَـذي باد من عِزَهَـم=وكَفى عَليَه طُوالُ القِدَم
فَقل لِـبنَي هـاشِم أجمعين=هَلُموا إلى الخَلع قبل الندَمِ
فَعُودوا إلى أرضِكُم بالحِجاِز=لأكلِ الضٌبِ ورعي الغِنَمِ
فالملاحظ من خلال هذه الأبيات أن الحقد والكراهية كان إما للعرب كعرق أو للإسلام كدين,فالذي قال الشعر هذا بالعربية يدل على معرفة باللغة العربية والبحور والعروض وغيرها من علوم اللغة...وقد ذكر الباحث الإيراني ناصر بوربيرار أن الذي دفع الفردوسي لكتابة ملحمته هذه المصلحة الشخصية وحفنة من الدنانير والدراهم.
وهناك ايضًا مسألة معارضة القرآن من قبل إبن المقفع حتى قيل أن كتابه"الدرة اليتيمة" جاء معارضًا للقرآن, الأمر الذي لم يبن من خلال كتابه, ويبدو أن المسألة طعنًا في أديب عُرف بالعلم وسعة الأدب,وغيره من الأدباء والشعراء وإن حاولوا,فكلها لا تعد عداءًا أو كرهًا للغة العربية بقدر ما فيها من إعتزار وفخر وقوة بلاغة القرآن الكريم الذي كان وما يزال محط أنظار العلماء والأدباء والشعراء على إختلاف مشاربهم اللغوية والعرقية والعقائدية,فهي شهادة أن القرآن مثال البلاغة والفصاحة وقوة الأسلوب وحسن النظم .
وأما قصة أبي العلاء المعري وإلحاده وشعره الذي يعارض فيه القرآن قد فندها وبيّن زيفها ووقف على صدق نيته وسلامة عقيدته الصاحب كمال الدين ابن العديم المتوفي سنة 660 هـ وأحد أعلام عصره، فقد ألّف كتابا أسماه العدل والتحري في دفع الظلم والتجري عن أبي العلاء المعري وفيه يقول عن حساد أبي العلاء " فمنهم من وضع على لسانه أقوال الملحدة، ومنهم من حمل كلامه على غير المعنى الذي قصده ، فجعلوا محاسنه عيوبا وحسناته ذنوبا وعقله حمقا وزهده فسقا، ورشقوه بأليم السهام وأخرجوه عن الدين والإسلام، وحرفوا كلامه عن مواضعه وأوقعوه في غير مواقعه . و كان يحرم ايلام الحيوان ولذلك لم ياكل اللحم خمساً و اربعين سنة."اهـ
وأما ما وقع من مسيلمة الكذاب ومضاهاة القرآن فهي لا تعدو سخافات عديمة المعنى وإن تمنقت لفظًا جزلًا,وهو عربي حاول أن يقلد القرآن بلغته الممجوجة فما بلغ ,ورغم عربية لسانه وفصاحة حرفه فما إستطاع أن يوفي غرضه في المضاهاة ,فتعس في الدنيا والآخرة.
2.فئة أسلمت وأخلصت لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين وأصبحت جزءًا من الأمة الإسلامية ,وتعلموا العربية ومنهم من أبدع ,بل ومنهم من دافع عن العربية ولسانها أمثال الجاحظ ووقف بالمرصاد لكل متعنت بائس,وقسم من هذه الفئة بقيت في نفوسهم آثار العصبية والأنفة لقومهم وبني جلدتهم,إلا أن أمرهم كان يسيرًا ولم يصل الى حد العداء والكراهية للغة العربية,وبغض النظرعن طبيعة نشأة هذه الحركات الشعوبية فإنه لم تستطع أي فئة أن تجهر بعدائها للغة العربية للأسباب التالية:
1. قوة سلطان الدولة الإسلامية ,فقوة اللغة من قوة دولتها,والدولة الإسلامية عُرفت بقوتها وصلادتها وإتساع نفوذ سلطانها .
2.إهتمام المسلمين باللغة العربية كوسيلة أساسية في فهم القرآن الكريم,وإدراكهم أنه لا يمكن أداء الإسلام أداء كاملاً إلاّ بها، فاللغة بالنسبة للإسلام هي بمثابة الروح للجسد.
3.بروز اللغة العربية لغة للعلم فإنه لم ينصرم القرن الثالث للهجرة إلا واللغة العربية أصبحت لغة كل العلوم الشرعية منها والطبيعية من طب وصيدلة وفلك وكيمياء وغيرها,وكل من يريد أن يغرف من مناهل العلوم ومصادرها عليه أن يعرف العربية,فكان محالًا لطالب العلم أن يحصّل شيئًا من العلوم إلا من الكتب والمراجع العربية ومعرفته اللغة العربية والخط العربي...فتميزت اللغة العربية أي تميّز وتفوقت أي تفوق.


----------



## ابن سينا (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا ما كان من أمر اللغة العربية في المشرق, وأما في المغرب(الأندلس) فقد احتلت اللغة العربية مكانة عالية وتبوأت سورة ترى كل لغة غيرها تتذبدب...


نبذة عن فتح الأندلس:​
افتتح المسلمون جزيرة الأندلس في شهر رمضان سنة 92 من الهجرة وكان فتحها على يدي طارق بن زياد وكان والياً على طنجة مدينة من المدن المتصلة ببر القيروان في أقصى المغرب بينها وبين الأندلس الخليج المذكور المعروف بالزقاق وبالمجاز رتبه فيها موسى بن نصير أمير القيروان وقيل أن مروان بن موسى بن نصير خلف طارقاً هناك على العساكر وانصرف إلى أبيه لأمر عرض له فركب طارق البحر إلى الأندلس من جهة مجاز الجزيرة الخضراء منتهزاً لفرصة أمكنته وذلك أن الذي كان يملك ساحل الجزيرة الخضراء وأعمالها من الروم خطب إلى الملك الأعظم ابنته فأغضب ذلك الملك ونال منه وتوعده فلما بلغه ذلك جمع جموعاً عظيمة وخرج يقصد بلد الملك فبلغ طارقاً خلو تلك الجهة فهذه الفرصة التي انتهزها.
وقد كان من الذين دخلوا الأندلس وقتئذِ رهط من التابعين أذكر منهم:
1.محمد بن أوس بن ثابت الأنصاري يروي عن أبي هريرة.
2.حنش بن عبد الله الصنعاني يروي عن علي بن أبي طالب وفضالة بن عبيد.
3.عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الغافقي يروي عن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب.
4. يزيد بن قاسط وقيل ابن قسيط السكسكي المصري يروي عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص.
5.موسى بن نصير الذي ينسب الفتح إليه يروي عن تميم الداري.
كما وضّح عبد الواحد بن علي المراكشي في كتابه:"المعجب في تلخيص أخبار المغرب".
وأما عبد الرحمن بن معاوية بن هشام بن عبد الملك بن مروان الأندلس الملقب بالداخل فقد دخلها في عام 138 للهجرة , وحارب يوسف بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عبدة بن عقبة بن نافع الفهري الوالي على الأندلس فهزمه واستولى عبد الرحمن على قرطبة دار الملك وكان دخوله إياها يوم الأضحى من السنة المذكورة فاتصلت ولايته إلى أن مات سنة 172.
وقد اهتم الأمراء والحكام في الأندلس بالعلم والأدب وكان للشعراء والبلغاء حظوة عندهم,وهذا ليس غريب على قوم سليقتهم العربية, فالعربي الذي جاء الأندلس فاتحًا, جاءها بلغته التي يعتز بها, ولغة دينه الذي يموت من أجله,وبناءًا على هذا فإن الأدب المغربي كان إمتدادًا للأدب المشرقي,والحضارة التي قامت في المغرب كان أساسها اللغة العربية والدين الإسلامي,والأندلس كانت تمثل اللقاء بين الشرق والغرب,الشرق بحضارته ونهضته الفكرية والعلمية,والغرب بتخلفه وخشونة طبعه, ففي الأندلس لم تواجه الحضارة الإسلامية حضارة أخرى تصمد أمامها،فاستحوذت على عقول وألباب السكان الأصليين للبلاد,فانكبوا على دراسة اللغة العربية والإسلام.
وقد نبغ علماء كثر في الأندلس من أدباء وشعراء وفقهاء وعلماء في الطب والفلك والهندسة.
و مصنفاتهم كُتبت بلغة العلم آنذاك ولغة الدين ,اللغة العربية.


----------



## ابن سينا (1 يونيو 2008)

*أبرزأعلام الأدب في الأندلس:*​مع أن الأدب المغربي جاء إمتدادًا للأدب المشرقي إلا أنه برز أدباء وشعراء وعلماء تركوا أثراً بارزاً في الحياة الثقافية الأندلسية والعربية وبقيت أسماؤهم أعلاماً متميزة كابن زيدون وابن حزم وابن خفاجة والمعتمد بن عباد ولسان الدين الخطيب,وغيرهم كثير.
ابن زيدون:
هو أبو الوليد أحمد بن زيدون المخزومي الأندلسي، ولد في قرطبة سنة 394هـ ونشأ في بيئة علم وأدب، توفي أبوه، وهو في الحادية عشرة من عمره، فكفله جده وساعده على تحصيل علوم عصره فدرس الفقه والتفسير والحديث والمنطق، كما تعمق باللغة والأدب وتاريخ العرب، فنبغ في الشعر والنثر. وشهد ابن زيدون تداعي الخلافة الأموية في الأندلس، فساعد أحد أشراف قرطبة وهو ابن الحزم جهور للوصول إلى الحكم، أصبح ابن زيدون وزير الحاكم الجديد ولقب بذي الوزارتين. ثم أقام ابن زيدون علاقة وثيقة بشاعرة العصر وسيدة الظرف والأناقة ولادة بنت المستكفي أحد ملوك بني أمية، وكانت قد جعلت منزلها منتدى لرجال السياسة والأدب، وإلى مجلسها كان يتردد ابن زيدون، فقوي بينهما الحب، وملأت أخبارهما وأشعارهما كتب الأدب، وتعددت مراسلاتهما الشعرية. ولم يكن بد في هذا الحب السعيد من الغيرة والحسد والمزاحمة، فبرز بين الحساد الوزير ابن عبدوس الملقب بالفار، وكان يقصر عن ابن زيدون أدباً وظرفاً وأناقة، ويفوقه دهاء ومقدرة على الدس فكانت لإبن عبدوس محاولات للإيقاع بين الحبيبين لم يكتب لها النجاح. ونجحت السعاية للإيقاع بين ابن زيدون وأميره فنكب الشاعر وطرح في السجن. ولم تنفع قصائد الاستعطاف التي وجهها من السجن إلى سيده فعمد ابن زيدون إلى الحيلة وفر من السجن واختفى في بعض ضواحي قرطبة. وعبثاً حاول استرضاء ولادة التي مالت أثناء غيابه إلى غريمه ابن عبدوس. ولما تسلم أبو الوليد أمر قرطبة بعد وفاة والده أبي الحزم أعاد ابن زيدون إلى مركزه السابق لكن شاعرنا أحس فيما بعد بتغير الأمير الجديد عليه بتأثير من الحساد، فترك البلاط وغادر المدينة. ووصل ابن زيدون مدينة إشبيلية حيث بنو عباد، فلقي استقبالاً حاراً وجعله المعتضد بن عباد وزيره، وهكذا كان شأنه مع ابنه المعتمد. وكان حب ولادة لا يزال يلاحقه، على الرغم من تقدمهما في السجن، فكتب إليها محاولاً استرضاءها فلم يلق صدى لمحاولاته وقد يعود صمتها إلى نقمتها على ابن زيدون بسبب ميله إلى جارية لها سوداء أو أن ابن عبدوس حال دون عودتها إلى غريمه، والمعروف أن ولادة عمرت أيام المعتمد ولم تتزوج قط. وبترغيب من ابن زيدون احتل المعتمد بن عباد مدينة قرطبة وضمها إلى ملكه وجعلها مقره فعاد الشاعر إلى مدينته وزيراً قوياً فهابه الخصوم وسر به المحبون، إلا أنه لم يهنأ بسعادته الجديدة. إذ ثارت فتنة في إشبيلية فأرسل ابن زيدون إليها لتهدئة الحال. بتزيين من الخصوم قصد أبعاده، فوصل ابن زيدون مدينة إِشبيلية. وكان قد أسن، فمرض فيها ومات سنة 463 هـ / 1069 م. لابن زيدون ديوان شعر حافل بالقصائد المتنوعة، طبع غير مرة في القاهرة وبيروت وأهم ما يضمه قصائدة الغزلية المستوحاة من حبه لولادة، وهو غزل يمتاز بصدق العاطفة وعفوية التعبير وجمال التصوير، ومن بين تلك القصائد (النونية) المشهورة التي نسج اللاحقون على منوالها ومطلعها:
أضحى التنائي بديلاً من تنادينا = وناب عن طيب لقيانا تجافينا 
ألاّ وَقَد حانَ صُبحُ البَينِ، صَبّحَنا=حَيْنٌ، فَقَامَ بِنَا للحَيْنِ نَاعيِنَا
مَنْ مبلغُ الملبسِينا، بانتزاحِهمُ،=حُزْناً، معَ الدهرِلا يبلى ويُبْلينَا
غِيظَ العِدا مِنْ تَساقِينا الهوَى فدعَوْا=بِأنْ نَغَصَّ،الدّهرًُآمينَا
فَانحَلّ ما كانَ مَعقُوداً بأَنْفُسِنَا؛=وَانْبَتّ مَوْصُولاً بأيْدِينَا
وَقَدْ نَكُونُ وَمَا يُخشَى تَفَرّقُنا،=فاليومَ نحنُ، ومَا يُرْجى تَلاقينَا
يا ليتَ شعرِي،ولم نُعتِبْ أعاديَكم،=هَلْ نَالَ حَظّاً منَ العُتبَى أعادينَا 

ابن حزم الأندلسي:
384 - 456 هـ / 994 - 1046 م علي بن أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم الظاهري، أبو محمد. عالم الأندلس في عصره، وأحد أئمة الإسلام، كان في الأندلس خلق كثير ينتسبون إلى مذهبه(الظاهري)، يقال لهم (الحزمية). ولد بقرطبة، وكانت له ولأبيه من قبله رياسة الوزارة وتدبير المملكة، فزهد بها وانصرف إلى العلم والتأليف، فكان من صدور الباحثين فقيهاً حافظاً يستنبط الأحكام من الكتاب والسنة، بعيداً عن المصانعة. وانتقد كثيراً من العلماء والفقهاء، فتمالؤوا على بغضه، وأجمعوا على تضليله وحذروا سلاطينهم من فتنته، ونهوا عوامهم عن الدنو منه، فأقصته الملوك وطاردته، فرحل الى بادية لَبْلة (من بلاد الأندلس) فتوفي فيها، رووا عن ابنه الفضل أنه اجتمع عنده بخط أبيه من تآليفه نحو 400 مجلد، تشتمل على قريب من ثمانين ألف ورقة. وكان يقال: لسان ابن حزم وسيف الحجاج شقيقان. له: (الفصل في الملل والأهواء والنحل)، المحلى في 11 جزءاً فقه، و(جمهرة الأنساب)، و(الناسخ والمنسوخ)، و(الإحكام لأصول الأحكام) ثماني مجلدات، و(إبطال القياس والرأي)، و(المفاضلة بين الصحابة) رسالة مما اشتمل عليها كتاب (ابن حزم الأندلسي ) لسعيد الأفغاني، و(مداواة النفوس) رسالة في الأخلاق، و(طوق الحمامة).
ابن خفاجة: ولد ابراهيم في جزيرة (شُقر) البلنسية عام 454هـ. 
وعاش في أيام ملوك الطوائف يمكن على اللهو وكتب شعراً ونثراً في المدح والرثاء والشكوى والوصف وأولع بجمال الطبيعة الأندلسية وقد شخّص هذه الطبيعة فأحالها إلى نفوس ذات إحساس تنطق وتشكو. من ذلك قولي في وصف الجبل: 
وأرعن طماح الذوابة باذخ= يطاول أعنان السماء بغارب
وقورٌ على ظهر الفلاة كأنّه طوال= الليالي مفكر في العواقب
أسخط إليه وهو أخرس صامتٌ= فحدثني ليل السرى العجائب 
وقد قلّد ابن خفاجة في نثره ابن العميد وبديع الزمان الهمذاني والتزم السجع والمحسنات اللفظية.

المعتمد بن عباد: 
أشهر ملوك الطوائف، والده المعتضد بالله ولد عام (431هـ) وتولى ملك اشبيلية عام (461هـ) استوزر ابن عماد الشاعر وأكرم الأدباء والعلماء وبلغ مكله إلى مرسية. 
استنجد بيوسف بن تاشفين بعد أن هدده ألفونس السادس فدخل ابن عاشفين الأندلس وطرد القشتاليين وضم الأندلس إلى ملكه، وسجن المعتمد في سجن (أغمات) قرب مراكش.
توفي المعتمد في السجن عام (488هـ). 
اتخذ الشعر أداة للتعبير عن مشاعره، فوصف الطبيعة والخمر والملاهي، وكتب في الغزل، وأحبّ المعتمد (اعتماد الرميكية) وتزوجها وعاش أيامه الأخيرة شجيناً في أغمات كما عاش أبو فراس سجيناً في (خرشنة).
من شعره قوله: 
غريبٌ بأرض المغربين أسير= سيبكي عليه منبر وسرير
مضى زمنٌ والملك مستأنس به= وأصبح منه اليوم وهو نفوز.

لسان الدين الخطيب: 
ولد محمد بن عبد الله بن سعيد السلماني في غرناطة (713هـ) وأكبّ على العلم وصاحب العلماء والأدباء فدرس اللغة والأدب والفلسفة والطب وعمل وزيراً لأبي الحجاج يوسف ملك غرناطة ثم لابنه. 
اتهمه حسّاده بالزندقة، وقتل في سجن فاس ومن مؤلفاته (الاحاطة في تاريخ غرناطة) وفي (الحلل المرموقة) وكتاب الأعلام فيمن بويع قبل الاحتلام من ملوك الإسلام، (اللمحة البدرية في الدولة النصرية) وكتاب (ريحانة الكتاب وبخعة المنتاب). وقد كتب في التصوف والموسيقا والطب وشغف بأسلوب المجاز والبديع ومال الزخرف في كلامه له ديوان إن شعر يحتوي موشحات منها: 
جادك الغيث إذا الغيث هما= يا زمان الوصل في الأندلس 
لم يكن وصلك إلا حلماً =في الكرى أو خلسة المختلس


----------



## ابن سينا (3 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
عصر المماليك والعصر العثماني:​لقد وصلت هذه العصور مع بعضها لتعسر الفصل بينها,وتشابه الظروف في تلك الفترات الزمنية من محن توالت على الأمة الإسلامية ,فكان الهجوم المغولي,وتصاعد الحملات الصليبية ,واشتداد النزاعات الداخلية,وكذلك لتولّي دفة الحكم مسلمون غير عرب.
ولأن الغرب الحاقد قد وصف هذه الفترات بعصور الانحطاط ظلمًا وكفرًا,وعدوانًا وجورًا.
ومع هذا فقد بقيت اللغة العربية هي لغة الدويلات الإسلامية رغم ما عانت هذه الدويلات من ضعف وما نابها من وهن ,ولم يثبت تاريخيًا أن المسلمين من أصل غير عربي والذين توالوا على الحكم فضلوا لغة غير العربية أو أن اتخذوها لغة رسمية,وقد برز أعلام في الأدب والشعر واللغة العربية في تلك العصور,وكل المصنفات كانت باللغة العربية,وظلت العربية لغة العلم والأدب والدين,وقد شجع الملوك والأمراء الحركة الأدبية وأقاموا المدارس والمساجد وقربوا إليهم العلماء والأدباء والشعراء وأجزلوا لهم العطايا.
فقد عرف الملك العادل نور الدين محمود بن زنكي بولعه بإنشاء المدارس المنظمة، وعمارة المساجد، حتى إنه استقدم من سنجار أحد المهندسين المهرة ليبني له المدارس الفائقة في حلب وحماة وحمص وبعلبك ويشرف على صيانتها. كما عرف بحبه للحديث الشريف، فأنشأ له مدارس خاصة، وأوقف عليها أوقافاً كبيرة، وولى مشيختها أكابر المحدثين في زمانه، كالحافظ أبي القاسم علي بن عساكر .
وها هو القائد الفذ صلاح الدين الأيوبي يضاهي سلفه نور الدين في الإنفاق على التعليم وإنشاء المدارس الكثيرة في مصر والشام، وقد حملت جميعاً اسم «المدرسة الصلاحية»، واشتهر صلاح الدين بأنه أعظم مشيد لدور العلم في العالم الإسلامي بعد نظام الملك السلجوقي، وأصبحت دمشق في عهده تدعى «مدينة المدارس». وقد وصف ابن جبير ، في رحلته، هذه المدارس، ووجدها قصوراً أنيقة، ومن أحسن مدارس الدنيا منظراً. 
وسار خلفاء صلاح الدين على سنته، فابتنوا مدارس كانت كل منها تنسب إلى بانيها، مثل: الظاهرية والصاحبية والعادلية والأشرفية والناصرية، وحتى نساء بني أيوب شدن عدداً من المدارس، كان منها «الشامية» و«الخاتونية»، وكذلك فعل كبار تجار العصر.
جاء عصر المماليك، وراح الحكام يتنافسون في إنشاء المدارس، حتى إن ابن بطوطة عجب من كثرتها، وذكر أنه لا يحيط بحصرها لكثرتها. وذكر من هذه المدارس: الظاهرية والمنصورية ومدرسة السلطان حسن، والسلطان برقوق، والمؤيد شيخ، وسواها.
فاللغة العربية كانت بالنسبة إليهم لغة القرآن الكريم المعجز ولغة الأحكام الشرعية ,فهي لغة مقدسة من لدن خبير عليم,ولم يُعرف في تلك الحقب أن عارض أحدهم القرآن أو أظهر العداء للغة العربية,فهم كانوا رحمهم الله من خير من دافع عن القرآن واللغة العربية وحملوا رايتها في كل مكان . 
وقد جاء في كتاب شيخ الإسلام مصطفى صبري_آخر شيخ إسلام في الدولة العثمانية,وهو تركي الأصل_"موقف العقل والعلم والدين" يؤيد مكانة اللغة العربية نفوس هؤلاء المسلمين غير العرب:"وأنا أقول إذا تكلمنا في المفاضلة بين الأقوام فإني فضلت العرب على قومي الترك وأعلنته قبل موقفي الحاضر بمصر مهاجرًا من تركيا,أعلنته في البرلمان العثماني يوم كنت عضوًا فيه وسمعه أعضاؤه من العرب السوريون والحجازيون والعراقيون واليمانون.
وأنا اليوم أيضًا ثابت على رأيي القديم في تفضيل العرب,لأن القرآن نزل على لغتهم وبقي محفوظًا كما نزل وأصبحت هذه اللغة بفضل القرآن وباهتمام علماء المسلمين بها من كل أمة,بذلك الفضل_وقد وضعوا علم النحو العربي الذي ليس له مثيل في أي لغة الدنيا_ أصبحت لغة العرب أفصح اللغات وأفضلها...ولأن فيهم أي العرب _فضلًا عن محمد بن عبد الله العربي المبعوث إلى الناس خاتم النبيين ورحمة للعالمين_رجالًا ممتازين مثل أبي بكر وعمرلا يوجد ولا يمكن أن يوجد نظيرهم في الإسلام والإنسانية في غير العرب...وإن كان في العرب أيضًا مثل الأستاذ عبد الله عنان المصري والشيخ عبد الله القصيمي اللذين أولهما أعمى التعصب القومي الجاهلي عينه وقلبه فلم يتحرج عن محاربة دولة مرحومة حاربت طيلة عهدها في سبيل الإسلام.
وثانيهما ملأ الكفر والنفاق اهابه فتولى دعاية الأوربيين في غاية من التذلل والتطفل حيث يهجم المسلمين ويهجم الإيمان والأديان والأخلاق ويجمع في نفسه الدعاية للمستعمرين أعداء الإسلام مع الدعاية لدولة الحجاز خازنة بيت الله وروضة الرسول,مستظلًا برعاية هذه الدولة ومدعيًا بين كفرياته وتحاملاته على المسلمين في جميع القرون أنه يحمل أوزار التأخر والانحطاط عليهم أنفسهم وينفي عن الدين ذاته هذه الأوزار...وهنا نسي المجنون حملته على القرآن الذي لا يمكن تفريقه عن الدين إن أمكن على زعمه تفريق جميع المسلمين عنه."اهـ


----------



## ابن سينا (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا العصر وُصف بالانحطاط زورًا وبهتانًا,والغرض كما لا يخفى على كل باحث جاد هو عزل هذا العصر الباهر الذي فيه تحقق رد المغتصبين الصليبيين وهزيمتهم وطردهم من بلاد المسلمين, واستأنف المسلمون فيه حياة إسلامية بكل تجلياتها وفي كل نواحيها وخلال قرون مديدة حتى ليلة القضاء على دولة الخلافة,وكأن هذا العصر لا يعني للمسلمين شيئًا ولا يمثل جزءًا هامًا من تاريخ الأمة الإسلامية العريقة,والتي عُرفت آنذاك بالدولة التي لا تُقهر...ولهذا السبب ترانا عندما نتكلم عن سلسلة التاريخ نرى حلقة مفقودة, وزمنًا غير متصل وأحداثًا مرتبكة وخللًا تسلسليًا...ومن الأمور التي يتخطاها ويقفز عنها العربي والمسلم هي التي تتعلق بتاريخ الأدب والحركة الفكرية والعلمية,فعند الحديث عن الأدب والشعر والتأليف نذكر شعراء الجاهلية الضاربين في القدم أمثال امرؤ القيس بن حجر بن الحارث بن عمرو, عنترة بن شداد بن عمرو بن معاوية العبسي,الاعشى وهو ميمون بن قيس بن جندل بن شراحيل,زهير بن أبي سلمى,عمرو بن كلثوم,النابغة الذبياني,مرورًا بشعراء الصدر الإسلامي أمثال حسان بت ثابت,جران العود النميري,علي بن أبي طالب,معاوية بن أبي سفيان,الأقرع بن معاذ,وشعراء العصر الأموي أمثال الأخطل,جرير, الفرزدق,ذو الرمة,وشعراء العصر العباسي ومنهم أبو دلامة,إبراهيم بن هرمة,بشار بن برد,أبو تمام,أبو فراس الحمداني,إبن الرومي, البحتري, ثم نقفز قفزة واسعة ونذكر شعراء العصر الحديث أمثال أحمد شوقي,علي الجارم,حافظ إبراهيم,البارودي,الرافعي, وغيرهم...وأما الحقبة الزمنية ما بين 656 هـ/1258م ,و 923 هـ/1517 م ,وهي عصر المماليك والحلقة المفقودة من تاريخ الأدب العربي قلما ما يُذكر شاعرًا أو أديبًا إلا ما رحم ربي,رغم أنها حقبة زمنية غنية بالإنتاج الأدبي وفيها ازدهر الأدب وتطور ,وقد نشأت مدرسة مصرية شهيرة اختصت بتأليف الموسوعات في شتى النواحي الأدبية والسياسية والتاريخية والاجتماعية والإنسانية.
وكان شهاب الدين النويري، صاحب الموسوعة الشهيرة باسم "نهاية الإرب في فنون الأدب". وقد بلغ من قيمتها وموسوعاتها أن ترجمت للغة اللاتينية منذ القرن الثامن عشر. ويعد بن دانيال، الأديب والطبيب، من أشهر أدباء مصر في العصر المملوكي، (توفي عام 710هـ / 1310م)، وهو صاحب أول محاولة لمسرحيات خيال الظل في العصور الوسطى. حيث جمعت مثل هذه المسرحيات بين الشعر والنثر الفني.
لقد نبه المستشرق (هانس) إلى إهمال الدارسين للعصر المملوكي عندما قال:
" قد شعرت في أعماق نفسي بأن الفترة من عام 1250 م إلى 1517 م من تاريخ مصر لم تجد من يعطيها حقها الكافي من الدراسة من جانب العرب و المستشرقين على حد سواء.
أما المستشرق الذائع الصيت (اندري ميكائيل) قد أرجع الفضل في حفظ كنوز الحضارة العربية لغويا و أدبيا و فكريا، وكذلك بعث النهضة العربية الحديثة إلى العصر المملوكي. و سجل المستشرق الروسي(كراتشوفسكي) إعجابه بالموسوعات وسجل ذلك في دراسة أنجزها عن أبو الفرج الدمشقي.
وقد أنصف بعض الباحثين العرب العصر المملوكي وأعطوه حقه ,ومن هؤلاء محمود رزق سليم الذي بيّن ودافع عن هذا العصر ، و مما أورده في هذا الشأن : " ينبغي أن نعلم أن لكل عصر أسلوبه...وأن من الظلم أن نؤاخذ أدباء العصر بمنطق عصر آخر دون رعاية لظروفه..."اهـ,وكذلك الباحث الكبير شوقي ضيف فيقول في سياق الدفاع عن العصر المملوكي " لعل عصوراً لم تظلم كما ظلمت العصور المتأخرة و بخاصة عصري الأيوبيين و المماليك... و لعل عصراً لم يظلمه الباحثون المعاصرون من عرب و مستشرقين.. فقد أسموه خطأ باسم العصر المغولي ونعتوه بأنه كان عصر انحطاط و ضعف... و هو حكم جائر كتب له أن يذيع و يشيع على الألسنة.."اهـ
ومن الذين دافعوا عن هذا العصر زكي المحاسني حيث قال في مقدمة كتابه:"الشاب الظريف":"أن عصراً تقوم فيه مدارس العلم بهذا العدد الهائل و يكون فيه سيل من كتب التأليف في العلوم و الآداب و مختلف الثقافات المعروفة.. فهو عصر ازدهار، و من الجور أن ينعت بالانحطاط".اهـ


----------



## ابن سينا (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
*أبرز علماء وأدباء العصر المملوكي:*​1.شهاب الدين النويري: 
هو المؤرخ الكبير شهاب الدين أحمد بن عبد الوهاب بن محمد النويري,ولد في عام 667هـ في محافظة بني سويف في مصر ,وينسب الى قريته نويرة , درس بالقاهرة والجامع الأزهر وتخصص في دراسة التاريخ والحديث والأدب وإشتغل فترة في شبابه بنسخ الكتب، حيث كان أنيق الخط يكتب النسخة من صحيح البخاري ويبيعها بألف دينار. 
كان شهاب على صلة ببلاط الناصر محمد بن قلاوون في فترة خلافته الثانية والثالثة، وتقلب في عدة وظائف مالية وإدارية. ثم مل هذه الحياة الإدارية الجافة ونبذها وعكف على الدرس والمطالعة الواسعة. وخطرت له فكرة تأليف موسوعته الضخمة "نهاية الأرب في فنون الأدب" وقد اعتمد في تأليفها على مادة غزيرة من المراجع في فنون الأدب العربي. وهي موسوعة ضخمة جمعت طائفة عظيمة المواد والمعارف الأدبية والتاريخية الحافلة التي لم يجمعها من قبل ولا من بعد كتاب في الأدب العربي. 
وتشمل هذه الموسوعة واحد وثلاثين مجلداً ضخماً، كل مجلد يشغل جزئين وقد قسم الموسوعة إلى خمسة فنون، كل فن ينقسم إلى خمسة أقسام: يشغل الإنسان وما يتعلق به فناً، بينما تشغل السماء والفلك فناً آخر، ويشغل الحيوان الصامت فناً منها، بينما يشغل الفن الرابع النبات وما يتعلق به، وفي الفن الخامس وهو التاريخ ينقلب النويرى مؤرخاً عظيماً. وهذا الفن هو قوام هذه الموسوعة ويشغل تاريخ مصر من هذا الفن أربع مجلدات عن تاريخ الدولة الفاطمية فالأيوبية ثم تاريخ الشام والصليبيين، ثم تاريخ الدولة المملوكية حتى وافته المنية في 733هـ عن عمر يناهز 65 عام وعشرة شهور.
2.بن دانيال:
هو شمس الدين محمد بن دانيال بن يوسف الخزاعي,ولد في مدينة الموصل عام 646هـ وتلقى علومه الدينية والأدبية فيها, وعندما اجتاحت جيوش التتار مدينة الموصل واكثروا فيها الفساد فاضطر كثير من أهلها إلى الهجرة منها وولوا وجوههم إلى مصر البلد الذي وقف في وجه التتار وهزمهم هزيمة منكرة في موقعة عين جالوت فدخل ابن دانيال القاهرة عام 1267م-665هـ وأكمل دراسته الدينية والأدبية والطبية في مدارسها ولاسيما على يد شيخه معين الدولة الفهري المصري المتوفي عام 685هـ. احترف ابن دانيال مهنة الطب (طب العيون) وعرف بالكحال واتخذ له مكاناً في القاهرة في منطقة باب الفتوح لاستقبال مرضاه كما التقى بمصر بالشعراء المتحامقين فعرف مذهبهم وسلك طريقهم وأصبح من الفكهين وساعده على ذلك حاضر ذهنه وسرعة بديهته وأخذ عن المصريين طريقتهم في إرسال النكت الساخرة المقذعة ولم يترك أقرب الناس إليه من توجيه النكت والدعابة حتى خشي الناس .
يعتبر ابن دانيال مؤسس فن تمثيل خيال الظل, وخيال الظل نوع من التمثيليات يكون بإلقاء خيالات على ستار يشاهده المتفرجون,وقد اشتهر وشاع صيته وولع فيه الملوك والسلاطين حتى حملوه معهم في رحلاتهم وحجهم.
و التمثيليات الثلاث التي ألفها ابن دانيال هي: 1-طيف الخيال، 2-عجيب وغريب، 3-المتيم والضائع اليتيم.
ومؤلفاته كانت باللغة العربية الفصحى,وكما أنه كان شاعرًا مبدعًا,ومن شعره:
قد عقلنا والعقل أي وثاق = وصبرنا والصبر مر المذاق 
كل من كان فاضلا كان مثلي = فاضلا عند قسمة الأرزاق 
توفي في مصر عام 733 هـ.


----------



## ابن سينا (5 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
ابن خلكان:
هو أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي بكر بن خلكان البرمكي أبو العباس,ولد في أربيل على شاطئ دجلة الشرقي سنة 608 هـ/1211 م، .
سافر إلى دمشق, فدرس التفسير والحديث والفقه على الشيخ ابن الصـلاح الكوردي الشَّهْرَزُوري (ت 643 هـ) أحد فضلاء عصره وعلمائه المرموقين، وعاد بعدئذ إلى حلب ثانية، ويبدو أنه يئس من العودة إلى مدينته إربل، إذ كان التتار قد اجتاحوها وخرّبوها سنة (634 هـ)، وأنه كان يرى نفسه ما يزال في دور طلب العلم، فتوجّه إلى مصر، ووصل إلى الإسكندرية سنة (636 هـ)، ثم إلى القاهرة سنة (637 هـ)، واتصل هناك بالشاعر بهاء الدين زهير، وقويت الصداقة بينهما، إلى درجة أن البهاء أجاز له رواية ديوانه.
أشهر مؤلفاته: "وَفَيات الأعيـان وأنباء أبناء الزمـان"، وقد انتهى من تأليفه سنة (672 هـ) بالقاهرة.
قالوا عنه:
ابن كثير في البداية 17/588: ابن خلكان قاضي القضاة شمس الدين أبو العباس احمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي بكر بن خلكان الشافعي أحد الأئمة الفضلاء والسادة العلماء والصدور الرؤساء وهو أول من جدد في أيامه قضاء القضاة من سائر المذاهب فاشتغلوا بالأحكام بعد ما كانوا نوابا له، وقد كان المنصب بينه وبين ابن الصائغ دولا يعزل هذا تارة ويولى هذا، ويعزل هذا ويولى هذا، وقد درّس ابن خلكان في عدة مدارس لم تجتمع لغيره ولم يبق معه في آخر وقت سوى الأمينية وبيد ابنه كمال الدين موسى النجيبية. توفي ابن خلكان بالمدرسة النجيبية المذكورة بإيوانها يوم السبت آخر النهار في السادس والعشرين من رجب ودفن من الغد بسفح قاسيون عن ثلاث وسبعين سنة، وقد كان ينظم نظما حسنا رائقا وقد كانت محاضرته في غاية الحسن، وله التاريخ المفيد الذي رسم بـ"وفيات الأعيان" من أبدع المصنفات. والله أعلم.
وقال الحافظ الذهبي: كان إماما، فاضلا، متقنا، عارفا بالمذهب، حسن الفتاوى، جيد القريحة، بصيرا بالعربية، علامة في الأدب والشعر وأيام الناس، كثير الاطلاع، حلو المذاكرة، وافر الحرمة، من سروات الناس، كريما، جوادا، مُمَدّحا، وقد جمع كتابا نفيسا في "وفيات الأعيان" .
وقال ابن العماد الحنبلي في شذرات الذهب 7/648: ومن محاسنه أنه كان لا يجسر أحد أن يذكر أحدا عنده بغيبة.
توفي في يوم السبت (26 رجب سنة 681 هـ)، ودفن بسفح جبل قاسيون.
4. ابن منظور:
هو محمد بن مُكرَّم بن عليّ بن أحمد بن حبقة الأنصاري الإفريقي كان يُنسب إلى رُوَيْفِع بن ثابت الأنصاري ، من صحابة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام,وهو صاحب معجم"لسان العرب".
ولد في القاهرة في شهر المحرم سنة 630 هـ / سنة 1232 م .
كان عالمًا في الفقه مما أهَّلَه لتولي منصب القضاء في طرابلس ، كما عمل فترة طويلة في ديوان الإنشاء وكان عالما في اللغة ويشهد له بذلك هذا الكتاب الفرد "سان العرب" وقد جمع فيه بين التهذيب والمحكم والصحاح والجمهرة والنهاية وحاشية الصحاح جوّده ما شاء ورتبه ترتيب الصحاح وهو كبير، وكان من أفضل علماء عصره في المعارف الكونية فهو بحق مفخرة من المفاخر الخالدة في التراث العربي ، وسمع من ابن المقير ومرتضى بن حاتم وعبد الرحيم بن الطفيل ويوسف بن المخيلي وغيرهم. وعمَّر وكبر وحدَّث فأكثروا عنه ، وكان مغرى باختصار كتب الأدب المطوَّلة ، اختصر الأغاني والعِقد والذخيرة ونشوان المحاضرة ومفردات ابن البيطار والتواريخ الكبار وكان لا يمل من ذلك، قال الصفدي : لا أعرف في الأدب وغيره كِتابا مطوَّلا إلا وقد اختصره ، قال : وأخبرني ولده قطب الدين أنه ترك بخطه خمسمائة مجلدة ، ويقال إن الكتب التي علقها بخطه من مختصراته خمسمائة مجلدة.
مؤلفاته:
1.معجم "لسان العرب" في اللغة . 
2. مختار الأغاني . 
3. مختصر " تاريخ بغداد " للخطيب البغدادي في عشرة مجلدات . 
4. مختصر " تاريخ دمشق " لابن عساكر . 
5. مختصر " مفردات ابن البيطار " . 
6. مختصر " العقد الفريد " لابن عبد ربه . 
7. مختصر " زهر الآداب " للحصري . 
8. مختصر " الحيوان " للجاحظ . 
9. مختصر " يتيمة الدهر " للثعالبي . 
10. مختصر " نشوان المحاضرة " للتنوخي . 
11. مختصر " الذخيرة " .
2توفي في مصر سنة 711 هـ / 1211م.
*ومن علماء القرآن:*​1.السيوطي:
هو عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر بن محمد الخضيري الأسيوطي، ولد مساء يوم الأحد غرة شهر رجب [849هـ= سبتمبر 1445م] بالقاهرة، وقد توفي والد السيوطي ولابنه من العمر ست سنوات، فنشأ الطفل يتيمًا، واتجه إلى حفظ القرآن الكريم، فأتم حفظه وهو دون الثامنة، ثم حفظ بعض الكتب في تلك السن المبكرة مثل العمدة، ومنهاج الفقه والأصول، وألفية ابن مالك، فاتسعت مداركه وزادت معارفه. وكان السيوطي محل العناية والرعاية من عدد من العلماء من رفاق أبيه، وتولى بعضهم أمر الوصاية عليه، ومنهم "الكمال بن الهمام الحنفي" أحد كبار فقهاء عصره، وتأثر به الفتى تأثرًا كبيرًا خاصة في ابتعاده عن السلاطين وأرباب الدولة.
مؤلفاته:
ألف جلال الدين السيوطي عدد كبير من الكتب و الرسائل إذ يذكر ابن إياس في "تاريخ مصر" أن مصنفات السيوطي بلغت ست مئة مصنف,منها:
1.الأشباه والنظائر 
2.الإتقان في علوم القرآن 
3.الجامع الصغير من حديث البشير النذير
4. الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور 
5.الدرر المنتثرة في الأحاديث المشتهرة 
6. الكاوي على تاريخ السخاوي (ألفه بسبب خصومته مع السخاوي) 
7.اللآلئ المصنوعة في الأحاديث الموضوعة 
8.المَدْرَج إلى المُدْرَج 
9.المزهر في علوم اللغة وأنواعها 
10.المهذب فيما وقع في القرآن من المعرب 
11.أسباب ورود الحديث 
12.أسرار ترتيب القرآن 
وغيرها كثير.
توفي الإمام السيوطي في منزله بروضة المقياس على النيل في القاهرة في 19 جمادى الأولى 911هـ، الموافق 20 أكتوبر 1505 م، ودفن بجواره والده


----------



## ابن سينا (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
2.محمد(قاضي القضاة) ابن الديري:
هو شمس الدين أبي عبد الله محمد الخالدي المعروف بابن الديري الحنفي الناظر في الأحكام الشرعية بالديار المصرية وأعمالها. ملك العلماء والأعلام ,لقب بشيخ الإسلام وحجة المحققين. خير المدققين. لسان المتكلمين. رحلة الطالبين ، ولد بالقدس سنة 768 هجرية ونشأ بها فحفظ القرآن وكان سريع الحفظ مفرط الذكاء ، تفقه على أبيه وغيره من علماء بلده واشتغل بالعلم وتفرد بعلم التفسير ، تولى عدة وظائف منها مشيخة المنجكية والتدريس في المعظمية بالقدس وانتفع الناس بدروسه وفتاويه وسافر الى دمشق واتصل بعلمائها وقدم للقاهرة وولي بها مشيخة المؤيدية ودرس بمعاهد آخرى . وفي عام 842 هجرية تولى في مصر قضاء الحنفية واستمر 25 سنة فباشره بمهابة وصلابة وعفة وأحبه الناس . وصفه صاحب الضوء اللامع بقوله " كان إمامًا عالمًا علامة .. قوي الحافظة ، حتى بعد كبر في السن ، سريع الإدراك .. ذا عناية بالتفسير لا سيما معاني الترتيل ، وبالمواعيد يحفظ من متون الأحاديث ما يفوق الوصف .. وعنده من الفصاحة وطلاقة اللسان في التقرير ما يعجز عن وصفه لكن في الإسهاب في العبارة، وصار منقطع القرين مفخر العصرين ذا وقع وجلالة في النفوس وارتفاع عند الخاصة والعامة على الرؤوس من السلاطين والأمراء والعلماء والوزراء فمن دونهم …. إلى أن يقول : وكثرت تلاميذه وتبجح العقلاء من كل مذهب وقطر بالانتماء إليه والأخذ عنه … وقصد بالفتاوى من سائر الأفاق.
من مؤلفاته :
شرح العقائد المنسوبة للنسفي ، والسهام الخارقة في كبد الزنادقة ،والحبس في التهمة و تكملة شرح الهداية للسروجي.
توفي سنة 867 هجرية 1463 م ودفن بتربة الملك الظاهر خشقدم بحضور السلطان والقضاء والأمراء والأعيان وتأسف الناس على فقده كثيرا ولم يخلف بعده مثله .


----------



## ابن سينا (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
*العصرالعثماني:​*وحشية,ظلم,اضطهاد,فقر,جوع,استبداد وتخلف...هذه هي الصورة التي تتبادر إلى ذهن السامع أو القارئ عندما يكون الحديث عن الأتراك والدولة العثمانية.
الحقيقة أن كل السلاطين الأتراك المسلمين كانوا على درجة عالية من العلم والتقوى ومعرفة في الشريعة واللغة العربية منذ عهد أولهم "عثمان بن ارطغرل بن سليمان إلى آخرهم السلطان عبد الحميد.
قد يتبادر إلى ذهن القارئ أن الأتراك حديثي عهد في الإسلام أو أنهم دخلوا الإسلام في عهود متأخرة أو أنهم اسلموا بقوة السلاح, إلا أن الأمر عكس ذلك تماماً.

*نبذة تاريخية:​*في عام 22هـ/642م تحركت الجيوش الإسلامية إلى بلاد الباب(بلاد ما بين هضبة مانغوليا وبحر قزوين)لفتحها وهناك التقى عبد الرحمن بن ربيعة بملك الترك شهربراز، فطلب من عبد الرحمن الصلح وأظهر استعداده للمشاركة في الجيش الإسلامي لمحاربة الأرمن ، فأرسله عبد الرحمن إلى القائد العام سراقة بن عمرو، وقد قام شهر براز بمقابلة سراقة فقبل منه ذلك، وكتب للخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فوافق على ما فعل، وعلى إثر ذلك عقد الصلح، ولم يقع بين الترك والمسلمين أي قتال، بل سار الجميع إلى بلاد الأرمن لفتحها ونشر الإسلام فيها.
وتقدمت الجيوش الإسلامية لفتح البلدان في شمال شرق بلاد فارس حتى تنتشر دعوة الله فيها، بعد سقوط دولة الفرس أمام الجيوش الإسلامية والتي كانت تقف حاجزاً منيعاً أمام الجيوش الإسلامية في تلك البلدان، وبزوال تلك العوائق، ونتيجة للفتوحات الإسلامية ، أصبح الباب مفتوحاً أمام تحركات شعوب تلك البلدان والأقاليم ومنهم الأتراك فتم الاتصال بالشعوب الإسلامية، واعتنق الأتراك الإسلام، وانضموا إلى صفوف المجاهدين لنشر الإسلام وإعلاء كلمة الله.
وفي عهد الخليفة الراشد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه برستان، ثم عبر المسلمون نهر جيحون سنة 31هـ، ونزلوا بلاد ما وراء النهر، فدخل كثير من الترك في دين الإسلام، وأصبحوا من المدافعين عنه والمشتركين في الجهاد لنشر دعوة الله بين العالمين.
وواصلت الجيوش الإسلامية تقدمها في تلك الأقاليم فتم فتح بلاد بخارى في عهد معاوية بن أبي سفيان ,وتوغلت تلك الجيوش المظفرة حتى وصلت سمرقند، وما أن ظهر عهد الدولة الإسلامية حتى صارت بلاد ما رواء النهر جميعها تحت عدالة الحكم الإسلامي وعاشت تلك الشعوب حضارة إسلامية عريقة.
وازداد عدد الأتراك في بلاط الخلفاء والأمراء العباسيين وشرعوا في تولي المناصب القيادية والإدارية في الدولة؛ فكان منهم الجند والقادة والكتاب. وقد التزموا بالهدوء والطاعة حتى نالوا أعلى المراتب.

*تأسيس الدولة العثمانية:*​ونتيجة للغزو المغولي بقيادة جنكيزخان على العراق ومناطق شرق آسيا الصغرى، فإن سليمان جد عثمان هاجر في عام 617هـ الموافق 1220م مع قبيلته من كردستان الى بلاد الأناضول فأستقر في مدينة اخلاط ثم بعد وفاته في عام 628هـ الموافق 1230م خلفه ابنه الأوسط أرطغرل، والذي واصل تحركه نحو الشمال الغربي من الأناضول ، وكان معه حوالي مائة أسرة وأكثر من أربعمائة فارس وحين كان ارطغرل والد عثمان فاراً بعشيرته التي لم يتجاوز تعدادها أربعمائة عائلة، من ويلات الهجمة المغولية، فإذا به يسمع عن بعد جلبة وضوضاء، فلما دنا منها وجد قتالاً حامياً بين مسلمين ونصارى وكانت كفة الغلبة للجيش البيزنطي، فما كان من أرطغرل إلا أن تقدم بكل حماس وثبات لنجدة إخوانه في الدين والعقيدة، فكان ذلك التقدم سبباً في نصر المسلمين على النصارى وبعد انتهاء المعركة قدر قائد الجيش الإسلامي السلجوقي هذا الموقف لأرطغرل ومجموعته، فأقطعهم أرضاً في الحدود الغربية للأناضول بجوار الثغور في الروم، وأتاحوا لهم بذلك فرصة توسيعها على حساب الروم، وحقق السلاجقة بذلك حليفاً قوياً ومشاركاً في الجهاد ضد الروم، وقد قامت بين هذه الدولة الناشئة وبين سلاجقة الروم علاقة حميمة نتيجة وجود عدو مشترك لهم في العقيدة والدين، وقد استمرت هذه العلاقة طيلة حياة أرطغرل، حتى إذا توفي سنة 699هـ-1299م خلفه من بعده في الحكم ابنه عثمان الذي سار على سياسة أبيه السابقة في التوسع في أراضي الروم.
فعثمان بن سليمان هو الذي تُنسب إليه الدولة العثمانية,ولد في عام 656هـ/1258م وهي السنة التي سقطت فيها الخلافة العباسية على أيدي المغول.
صفاته:
وصفه المؤرخ احمد رفيق في موسوعته (التاريخ العام الكبير) بأنه كان متديناً للغاية، وكان يعلم أن نشر الإسلام وتعميمه واجب مقدس وكان مالكاً لفكر سياسي واسع متين ، ولم يؤسس عثمان دولته حباً في السلطة وإنما حباً في نشر الإسلام) .
ويقول مصر اوغلو: "لقد كان عثمان بن أرطغرل يؤمن إيماناً عميقاً بأن وظيفته الوحيدة في الحياة هي الجهاد في سبيل الله لإعلاء كلمة الله، وقد كان مندفعاً بكل حواسه وقواه نحو تحقيق هذا الهدف".
هذه بعض صفات عثمان الأول والتي كانت ثمرات طبيعية لإيمانه بالله تعالى والاستعداد لليوم الآخر ، وحبه لأهل الإيمان وبغضه لأهل الكفر والعصيان وحبه العميق للجهاد في سبيل الله والدعوة إليه ولذلك كان عثمان في فتوحاته يطلب من أمراء الروم في منطقة آسيا الصغرى أن يختاروا أحد ثلاثة أمور هي الدخول في الإسلام، أو دفع الجزية، أو الحرب، وبذلك أسلم بعضهم، وانضم إليه البعض الآخر وقبلوا دفع الجزية. أما ما عداهم فقد شن عليهم جهاداً لا هوادة فيه فانتصر عليهم، وتمكن من ضم مناطق كبيرة لدولته.
ثم توالى ابناؤه على الحكم,فبعد وفاة عثمان جاء اورخان ثم مراد ثم بايزيد ثم مراد ثم محمد ثم مراد الثاني ثم محمد الثاني وهو محمد فاتح القسطنطينية سلم الله يمينه ويمين جنوده.محمد الثاني بن مراد الثاني(محمد الفاتح) هو السلطان السابع من سلالة آل عثمان.

*فتح القسطنطينية:*​تعد القسطنطينية من أهم المدن العالمية، وقد أسست في عام 330م على يد الإمبراطور البيزنطي قسطنطين الأول ، وقد كان لها موقع عالمي فريد حتى قيل عنها : \" لو كانت الدنيا مملكة واحدة لكانت القسطنطينية أصلح المدن لتكون عاصمة لها ، ومنذ تأسيسها فقد اتخذها البيزنطيون عاصمة لهم وهي من أكبر المدن في العالم وأهمها عندما دخل المسلمون في جهاد مع الدولة البيزنطية كان لهذه المدينة مكانتها الخاصة من ذلك الصراع، ولذلك فقد بشر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بفتحها في عدة مواقف، من ذلك: ما حدث أثناء غزوة الخندق، ولهذا فقد تنافس خلفاء المسلمين وقادتهم على فتحها عبر العصور المختلفة طمعاً في أن يتحقق فيهم حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لتفتحن القسطنطينية على يد رجل، فلنعم الأمير أميرها ولنعم الجيش ذلك الجيش). 
لذلك فقد امتدت إليها يد القوات المسلمة المجاهدة منذ أيام معاوية بن أبي سفيان في أولى الحملات الإسلامية عليها سنة 44هـ ولم تنجح هذه الحملة، وقد تكررت حملات أخرى في عهده حظيت بنفس النتيجة. 
واستمرت المحاولة لفتح القسطنطينية حيث شهد العصر العباسي الأول حملات جهادية مكثفة ضد الدولة البيزنطية، ولكنها لم تتمكن من الوصول إلى القسطنطينية نفسها وتهديدها مع أنها هزتها وأثرت على الأحداث داخلها، وبخاصة تلك الحملة التي تمت في أيام هارون الرشيد سنة 190هـ. 
ولم يتمكن العثمانيون من تحقيق ما كانوا يطمحون إليه إلا في زمن محمد الفاتح فيما بعد . 
فمنذ أن ولى محمد الثاني(الفاتح) السلطنة العثمانية سنة 855هـ الموافق 1451هـ م كان يتطلع إلى فتح القسطنطينية ويفكر في فتحها ولقد ساهمت تربية العلماء على تنشئته على حب الإسلام والإيمان والعمل بالقرآن وسنة سيد الأنام ولذلك نشأ على حب الإلتزام بالشريعة الإسلامية ، واتصف بالتقى والورع ، ومحبا للعلم والعلماء ومشجعا على نشر العلوم ويعود تدينه الرفيع للتربية الإسلامية الرشيدة التي تلقها منذ الصغر ، بتوجيهات من والده ، وجهود الشخصيات العلمية القوية التي أشرفت على تربيته، وصفاء أولئك الأساتذة الكبار وعزوفهم عن الدنيا وابتعادهم عن الغرور ومجاهدتهم لأنفسهم ، ممن أشرفوا على رعايته.
بذل السلطان محمد الثاني جهوده المختلفة للتخطيط والترتيب لفتح القسطنطينية، وبذل في ذلك جهوداً كبيرة في تقوية الجيش العثماني بالقوى البشرية حتى وصل تعداده الى قرابة ربع مليون مجاهد وهذا عدد كبير مقارنة بجيوش الدول في تلك الفترة، كما عني عناية خاصة بتدريب تلك الجموع على فنون القتال المختلفة وبمختلف أنواع الأسلحة التي تؤهلهم للعملية الجهادية المنتظرة كما أعتنى الفاتح بإعدادهم إعداداً معنوياً قوياً وغرس روح الجهاد فيهم، وتذكيرهم بثناء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بذل السلطان محمد الثاني جهوده المختلفة للتخطيط والترتيب لفتح القسطنطينية، وبذل في ذلك جهوداً كبيرة في تقوية الجيش العثماني بالقوى البشرية حتى وصل تعداده الى قرابة ربع مليون مجاهد وهذا عدد كبير مقارنة بجيوش الدول في تلك الفترة، كما عني عناية خاصة بتدريب تلك الجموع على فنون القتال المختلفة وبمختلف أنواع الأسلحة التي تؤهلهم للعملية الجهادية المنتظرة كما أعتنى الفاتح بإعدادهم إعداداً معنوياً قوياً وغرس روح الجهاد فيهم، وتذكيرهم بثناء الرسول على الجيش الذي يفتح القسطنطينية وعسى أن يكونوا هم الجيش المقصود بذلك، مما أعطاهم قوة معنوية وشجاعة منقطعة النظير ، كما كان لانتشار العلماء بين الجنود أثر كبير في تقوية عزائم الجنود وربطهم بالجهاد الحقيقي وفق أوامر الله. على الجيش الذي يفتح القسطنطينية وعسى أن يكونوا هم الجيش المقصود بذلك، مما أعطاهم قوة معنوية وشجاعة منقطعة النظير ، كما كان لانتشار العلماء بين الجنود أثر كبير في تقوية عزائم الجنود وربطهم بالجهاد الحقيقي وفق أوامر الله.
وهكذا أصبحت القسطنطينية احد اهم المعاقل النصرانية في يد المسلمين بفضل الله وايمان وقوة وعزم المسلمين الاتراك,وحول المسلمون اسمها إلى إسلام بول أي مدينة الإسلام وأصبحت عاصمة دولة الخلافة حتى السنة التي هدمت فيها 1924 على يد مصطفى كمال آتاتورك العميل الانكليزي اليهودي الدونمي ومؤسس تركيا الحديثة العلمانية.

*مواقف بعض السلاطين العثمانيين:*​1.حكم عثمان لبيزنطي نصراني ضد مسلم تركي، فاستغرب البيزنطي وسأل عثمان: كيف تحكم لصالحي وانا على غير دينك، فأجابه عثمان: بل كيف لا أحكم لصالحك، والله الذي نعبده ، يقول لنا : " إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل" (سورة النساء، ) وكان هذا العدل الكريم سبباً في اهتداء الرجل وقومه إلى الإسلام.
2.وأسر ملك الروم ارمانوس، أسره غلام رومي، فلما أوقف بين يدي الملك ألب أرسلان ضربه بيده ثلاثة مقارع وقال : لو كُنت أنا الأسير بين يديك ما كنت تفعل؟ قال : كل قبيح، قال فما ظنك بي؟ فقال: إما أن تقتل وتشهرني في بلادك، وإما أن تعفو وتأخذ الفداء وتعيدني. قال : ما عزمت على غير العفو والفداء. فأفتدى منه بألف ألف دينار وخمسمائة ألف دينار. فقام بين يدي الملك وسقاه شربة من ماء وقبل الأرض بين يديه، وقبل الأرض إلى جهة الخليفة إجلالاً وإكراماً، وأطلق له الملك عشرة ألف دينار ليتجهز بها، وأطلق معه جماعة من البطارقة وشيعه فرسخاً، وأرسل معه جيشاً يحفظونه إلى بلاده، ومعهم راية مكتوب عليها لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله….
3.وصية محمد الفاتح لابنه:"(ها أنذا أموت، ولكني غير آسف لأني تارك خلفاً مثلك. كن عادلاً صالحاً رحيماً ، وابسط على الرعية حمايتك بدون تمييز، واعمل على نشر الدين الإسلامي، فإن هذا هو واجب الملوك على الأرض، قدم الاهتمام بأمر الدين على كل شيء، ولا تفتر في المواظبة عليه، ولا تستخدم الأشخاص الذين لا يهتمون بأمر الدين، ولا يجتنبون الكبائر وينغمسون في الفحش، وجانب البدع المفسدة، وباعد الذين يحرضونك عليها وسع رقعة البلاد بالجهاد واحرس أموال بيت المال من أن تتبدد، إياك أن تمد يدك إلى مال أحد من رعيتك إلا بحق الإسلام، واضمن للمعوزين قوتهم، وابذل إكرامك للمستحقين .
وبما أن العلماء هم بمثابة القوة المبثوثة في جسم الدولة، فعظم جانبهم وشجعهم ، واذا سمعت بأحد منهم في بلد آخر فاستقدمه إليك وأكرمه بالمال.
حذار حذار لا يغرنك المال ولا الجند، وإياك أن تبعد أهل الشريعة عن بابك، وإياك أن تميل إلى أي عمل يخالف أحكام الشريعة، فان الدين غايتنا ، والهداية منهجنا وبذلك انتصرنا.
خذ مني هذه العبرة: حضرت هذه البلاد كنملة صغيرة، فأعطاني الله تعالى هذه النعم الجليلة، فالزم مسلكي، وأحذ حذوي ، واعمل على تعزيز هذا الدين وتوقير أهله ولا تصرف أموال الدولة في ترف أو لهو، وأكثر من قدر اللزوم فإن ذلك من أعظم أسباب الهلاك".
هذه هي حال القوم ,وهذه هي صفاتهم ودينهم وشيمهم,قوم أحبوا الله والرسول وأحبوا الإسلام,فأحبهم الله وفتح على أيديهم معاقل الكفر ,وعملوا على رفعة الدين ولغته الشريفة,ولم يتقاعسوا عن خدمة الدين واللغة,ولم يتوانوا عن إعلاء كلمة الحق والإسلام في ربوع الأرض,وشعارهم كان حتى آخر قطرة من دمهم,وآخر دمعة في عيونهم ,وآخر حشرجة في صدورهم" لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله"......"القرآن واللغة العربية"....


----------



## ابن سينا (16 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
العثمانيون ورثوا حضارة قائمة وبلدانًا عامرة ,ورثوا علوم العصور الإسلامية السابقة وما خلّف الأمويون والعباسيون والأيوبيون,هم ورثوا وحافظوا بل وزادوا علوماً واغنوا تراثًا,رغم أنهم قوم حرب ,وطبيعتهم عسكرية لكنهم لم يكونوا مخربين ,ولكن أمة عمرانية من طراز رفيع وإن ما بنوه من مدارس ومشافي وتكيات ومساجد وجسور طرق ومطاعم مجانية للفقراء,وقصور وخانات وغيرها لأكبر دليل على نزعتهم العمرانية.
والعثمانيون هم الذين حملوا الإسلام دعاة في شرق الأرض وغربها ,حتى وصل الإسلام إلى فيينا,وبسط نفوده في أوروبا الشرقية وتركوا اثارًا وما زالت وأحداثًا وما مسحت من ذاكرة الشعوب الأوروبية, حتى شاعت بين هذه الشعوب عبارة تدل على قوة شكيمة الدولة الإسلامية العثمانية,وهذه العبارة تحمل في طياتها المكانة العالية التي كانت تتميز بها الدولة العلية ,والعبارة هي:"إذا لم يأت محمد _المقصود محمد الفاتح_ إلى الجبل, يأتي الجبل إلى محمد",ما أعظم هذه الأمة التي تجعل غيرها يعتد بقوتها.
وفي عهد الدولة العثمانية حظي الخط العربي باهتمام بالغ من سلاطينها وعلمائها ,فقاموا على تحسين وتجميل الخطوط العربية وضبطها في قواعد علمية حتى غدا الخط العربي فنًا من الفنون الجميلة.
والدولة العثمانية كانت بفضل الدين الإسلامي أرقى الدول آنذاك,وكانت عنايتها بالنظافة لا مثيل لها وكانت حماماتها تعم المدن الصغيرة قبل الكبيرة ,في حين الدول الأوروبية وقصورها لم تكن تعرف الحمامات والمراحيض, وكان قصر فرساي يخلو من الحمام أو المرحاض ,وأن الذي أدخل الحمامات إلى القصور هو نابليون بعد عودته من مصر.
صور من اهتمام السلاطين الأتراك باللغة العربية والشريعة الإسلامية:
السلطان محمد الفاتح: فقد كان محباً للعلم والعلماء، لذلك اهتم ببناء المدارس والمعاهد في جميع أرجاء دولته، وفاق أجداده في هذا المضمار، وبذل جهوداً كبيرة في نشر العلم وإنشاء المدارس المعاهد، وأدخل بعض الإصلاحات في التعليم وأشرف على تهذيب المناهج وتطويرها، وحرص على نشر المدارس والمعاهد في كافة المدن والقرى وأوقف عليها الأوقاف العظيمة.
وقرب العلماء ورفع قدرهم وشجعهم على العمل والإنتاج وبذل لهم الأموال ووسع لهم في العطايا والمنح والهدايا ويكرمهم غاية الإكرام، ولما هزم أوزون حسن أمر السلطان بقتل جميع الأسرى إلا من كان من العلماء وأصحاب المعارف.
وكان من مكانة الشيخ أحمد الكوراني أنه كان يخاطب السلطان باسمه ولا ينحني له، ولا يقبل يده بل يصافحه مصافحة، وأنه كان لا يأتي إلى السلطان إلا إذا أرسل إليه، وكان يقول له: مطعمك حرام وملبسك حرام فعليك بالاحتياط.
كما كان مهتماً باللغة العربية فقد طلب من المدرسين بالمدارس الثماني أن يجمعوا بين الكتب الستة في تدريسهم وبين علم اللغة كالصحاح.. ودعم الفاتح حركة الترجمة والتأليف لنشر المعارف بين رعاياه بالإكثار من نشر المكاتب العامة وأنشأ له في قصره خزانة خاصة احتوت على غرائب الكتب والعلوم، وكان بها اثنا عشر ألف مجلد عندما احترقت.
السلطان بايزيد:
بنى الجوامع والمدارس والعمارات ودور الضيافة والتكايا والزوايا والمستشفيات للمرضى والحمامات والجسور ورتب للمفتي ومن في رتبته من العلماء في زمنه كل عام عشرة آلاف عثماني ولكل واحد من مدرسي المدارس السلطانية مابين سبعة آلاف وألفين عثماني، وكذلك رتب لمشايخ الطرق الصوفية ومريديهم ولأهل الزوايا كل واحد على قدر رتبته، وصار ذلك أمراً جارياً ومستمراً، وكان يحب أهل الحرمين الشريفين مكة والمدينة .
كان السلطان بايزيد الثاني عالماً في العلوم العربية والإسلامية، كما كان عالماً في الفلك، مهتماً بالأدب مكرماً للشعراء والعلماء وقد خصص مرتبات لأكثر من ثلاثين شاعراً وعالماً، كما كان هو نفسه شاعراً يمتاز شعره بعمق الإحساس بعظمة الله وقدرته وكانت له أشعار في الحكمة توصي بالاستيقاظ من نوم الغفلة والنظر في جمال الطبيعة التي أبدعها الله وفي ذلك يقول: 
استيقظ من نوم الغفلة وانظر إلى الزينة في الأشجار 
انظر إلى قدرة الله الحق .. انظر إلى رونق الأزهار 
وافتح عينيك لتشاهد حياة الأرض بعد الممات.
السلطان سليم الأول:
وكان يعرف الألسنة الثلاثة: العربية والتركية والفارسية، ونظم نظاماً بارعاً حسناً، وكان دائم الفكر في أحوال الرعية والمملكة، وقَهَر الملوك وأبادهم، ولما كان بمصر كتب على رخام في حائط القصر الذي سكن فيه بخطه، فقال: 
الملك لله من يظفر بنيل منـي ***يردده قهراً ويضمن بعده الدركا 
لو كان لي أو لغيري قدر أنملة***فوق التراب لكان الأمر مشتركاً


----------



## ابن سينا (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
*السلطان سليمان القانوني:​*كان عهد السطان سليمان القانوني بمثل رأس الهرم بالنسبة لقوة الدولة العثمانية ومكانتها بين دول العالم آنذاك. ويعتبر عصر السلطان سليمان هو العصر الذهبي للدولة العثمانية، حيث شهدت سنوات حكمه من 
926-972هـ، الموافق 1520-1566م توسعاً عظيماً لم يسبق له مثيل، وأصبحت أقاليم الدولة العثمانية منتشرة في ثلاث قارات عالمية.
وكان لهذا البروز أثره على دول العالم المعاصرة وبالأخص على دول أوروبا التي كانت تعيش انقسامات سياسية ودينية خطيرة، ولهذا تنوعت مواقف الدول الأوروبية من الدولة العثمانية حسب ظروف كل دولة. وكان تشارلز الخامس ملك الامبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة ينافس فرانسوا الأول ملك فرنسا على كرسي الحكم للامبراطورية الرومانية، وكان البابا ليو العاشر منافساً للراهب الألماني مارتن لوثر زعيم المقاومة البروتستانتية.
كان السلطان سليمان القانوني شاعرًا له ذوق فني رفيع، وخطاطًا يجيد الكتابة، وملمًا بعدد من اللغات الشرقية من بينها العربية، وكان له بصر بالأحجار الكريمة، مغرمًا بالبناء والتشييد، فظهر أثر ذلك في دولته، فأنفق في سخاء على المنشآت الكبرى فشيد المعاقل والحصون في رودس وبلجراد وبودا، وأنشأ المساجد والصهاريج والقناطر في شتى أنحاء الدولة، وبخاصة في مكة وبغداد ودمشق، غير ما أنشأه في عاصمته من روائع العمارة.
وظهر في عصره أشهر المهندسين المعماريين في التاريخ الإسلامي وهو سنان، الذي اشترك في الحملات العثمانية، واطلع على كثير من الطرز المعمارية حتى استقام له أسلوب خاص، ويعد جامع السليمانية في إسطنبول الذي بناه للسلطان سليمان في سنة (964هـ= 1557م) من أشهر الأعمال المعمارية في التاريخ الإسلامي.
وفي عهده وصل فن المنمنمات العثمانية إلى أوجه. ولمع في هذا العصر عدد من الخطاطين العظام يأتي في مقدمتهم: حسن أفندي جلبي القره حصاري الذي كتب خطوط جامع السليمانية، وأستاذه أحمد بن قره حصاري، وله مصحف بخطه، يعد من روائع الخط العربي والفن الرفيع، وهو محفوظ بمتحف "طوبي قابي".
لقب المسلمون السلطان سليمان بالقانوني لأنه وضع مع شيخ الإسلام أبو السعود أفندي قوانينًا، وراعى فيها الظروف الخاصة لأقطار دولته، وحرص على أن تتفق مع الشريعة الإسلامية والقواعد العرفية، وقد ظلت هذه القوانين التي عرفت باسم "قانون نامه سلطان سليمان" أي دستور السلطان سليمان تطبق حتى مطلع القرن الثالث عشر الهجري- التاسع عشر الميلادي.
بينما لقبه الأوربيون بالعظيم والكبير لعظيم ما قدم وحقق في عصره.
ومن أعماله العظيمة حملته المعمارية في بيت المقدس وترميم سور القدس الحالي.
*من صور عظمة وقوة السلطان العثماني سليمان القانوني :*
عزم شارل الخامس على القيام بحملة عسكرية تستهدف القضاء على حركة الجهاد الإسلامي في الحوض الغربي للبحر المتوسط وقبل أن يشرع في تنفيذها كان هدوءاً نسبياً يسود القارة الأوربية إثر عقد هدنة نيس في محرم 945هـ/ يونيو 1538م مع فرنسا والتي كانت مدتها عشر سنوات رسا شارل الخامس أمام مدينة الجزائر في يوم الثامن والعشرون من شهر جمادي الأخيرة سنة 948هـ الموافق الخامس عشر من شهر اكتوبر 1541م وعندما شاهده حسن آغا الطوشي، اجتمع في ديوانه مع أعيان الجزائر وكبار رجال الدولة، وحثهم على الجهاد والدفاع عن الإسلام والوطن قائلاً لهم " ... لقد وصل العدو عليكم ليسبي أبناءكم وبناتكم، فاستشهدوا في سبيل الدين الحنيف... هذه الأراضي فتحت بقوة السيف ويجب الحفاظ عليها، وبعون الله النصر حليفنا، نحن أهل الحق... "، فدعا له المسلمون وأيدوه في جهاد العدو، ثم بدأ حسن آغا في إعداد جيوشه والاستعداد للمعركة.
من ناحية أخرى بدأ الاسبان في تحضير متاريسهم وتعجب شارل الخامس لاستعدادات حسن آغا وأراد أن يستهزئ به، فأمر كاتبه بإعداد خطاب لحسن آغا جاء فيه " ... أنت تعرفني أنا سلطان .. كل ملة المسيحيين تحت يدي إذا رغبت في مقابلتي سلمني القلعة مباشرة.. أنقد نفسك من يدي وإلا أمرت بإنزال أحجار القلعة في البحار، ثم لا أبقي عليك ولاسيدك ولا الأتراك، وأخرب كل البلاد... " وصل ذلك الخطاب إلى حسن آغا وأجاب عليه "...أنا خادم السلطان سليمان ... تعالى واستلم القلعة ولكن لهذه البلاد عادة، أنه إذا جاءها العدو، لايعطي إلا الموت ".
وأنعم السلطان سليمان على حسن آغا الطوشي برتبة الباشوية، لدوره الفعال في النصر وخلى البحر المتوسط تقريباً من الأساطيل الأسبانية التي كانت تضمد جراحها وتحاول استرجاع قوتها، فانطلقت السفن العثمانية نحو السواحل الاسبانية والايطالية وتوالت هنالك الغزوات وساد الرعب والفزع تلك النواحي التي بقيت مفتوحة في وجه العثمانيين يتوغلون داخلها ويغنمون مافيها, كما صارت الدولة الأوربية تعمل للعثمانيين حساباً، فاهتز بذلك مركز الاسبان في وهران وغيرها من مناطق نفوذهم في الشمال الافريقي.
كان فشل شارلكان ( شارل الخامس ) في حملته على الجزائر، ذا أثر عميق لا على الإمبراطورية الاسبانية، ولا على ملكها شارلكان، وإنما على مستوى الأحداث العالمية. وقد حفظ الشعر العربي هذا الحدث الذي قيل فيه: 
سلوا شرلكان كم رأى من جنودنا= فليس له إلا هُمُ من زواجر
فجهز اسطولاً وجيشاً عرمرمًا= ولكنه قد آب أوبة خاسر 
توفي_رحمه الله _ أثناء حصار مدينة سيكتوار في 5 سبتمبر 1566.
*السلطان عبدالمجيد الأول *(1255-1277هـ/1839-1860م),
كان السلطان عبدالمجيد الأول ، ضعيف البنية شديد الذكاء، واقعياً ورحيماً، وترقت في أيامه العلوم والمعارف، واتسعت دائرة التجارة ، وشيدت الكثير من المباني الفاخرة، ومدَّت في عهده أسلاك الهاتف وقضبان السكك الحديدية.
إلا أنه أخطأ في بعض الأمور الإدارية مساويًا بين جميع رعايا الدولة العثمانية,وإعطاء أهل الذمة الحرية في كثير من أمور تخالف الشريعة حتى ألف السياسي الروماني والمؤرخ دجوفارا في بداية القرن العشرين كتابًا أسماه"مئة خطة لتقسيم إرث الدولة العثمانية" والذي قال فيه:إن من الأسباب التي أدت إلى القضاء على الدولة العثمانية هو تسامحها وإعطائها الحرية للرعايا غير المسلمين".
ومن جملة ما أصدره مرسوم من السلطان عرف (بخط شريف جلخانة) أي المرسوم المتوج بخط السلطان الذي صدر عن سراي الزهر عام 1839م وجاء فيه: (... لايخفى على عموم الناس أن دولتنا العلية من مبدأ ظهورها وهي جارية على رعاية الأحكام القرآنية الجليلة والقوانيين الشرعية المنيفة بتمامها ولذا كانت قوة سلطتنا السنية ورفاهية وعماريه أهاليها وصلت حد الغاية، وقد انعكس الأمر منذ مائة وخمسين سنة بسبب عدم الانقياد والامتثال للشرع الشريف ولا للقوانين المنيفة بناءً على طروء الكوارث المتعاقبة والأسباب المتنوعة فتبدلت قوتها بالضعف وثروتها بالفقر....) ثم جاءت بيانات يمكن تلخيص بعضها فيما يلي:
1- صيانة حياة وشرف وممتلكات الرعايا بصورة كلية بغض النظر عن المعتقدات الدينية.
2- ضمان طريقة صحيحة لتوزيع وجباية الضرائب.
3- توخي العدل والإنصاف في فرض الجندية وتحديد أمدها .
4- المساواة في الحقوق والواجبات بين المسلم وغير المسلم.

*السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني:*
وهو السلطان الرابع والثلاثون من سلاطين الدولة العثمانية، وآخر من أمتلك سلطة فعلية منهم. وولد في 21 سبتمبر 1842 م، وتولى الحكم عام 1876 م. أبعد عن العرش عام 1909 م بتهمة الرجعية، وأقام تحت الإقامة الجبرية حتى وفاته في 10 فبراير 1918 م.
وتلقى السلطان عبد الحميد تعليمه بالقصر السلطاني واتقن من اللغات: الفارسية والعربية وكذلك درس التاريخ والأدب.
دعا جميع مسلمي العالم في آسيا الوسطى وفي الهند والصين وأواسط أفريقيا وغيرها إلى الوحدة الإسلامية والانضواء تحت لواء الجامعة الإسلامية، ونشر شعاره المعروف "يا مسلمي العالم اتحدوا"، وأنشأ مدرسة للدعاة المسلمين سرعان ما أنتشر خريجوها في كل أطراف العالم الإسلامي الذي لقي منه السلطان كل القبول والتعاطف والتأييد لتلك الدعوة، ولكن قوى الغرب قامت لمناهضة تلك الدعوة ومهاجمتها. 
قرَّب إليه الكثير من رجال العلم والسياسة المسلمين واستمع إلى نصائحهم وتوجيهاتهم. 
عمل على تنظيم المحاكم والعمل في "مجلة الأحكام العدلية" وفق الشريعة الإسلامية. 
قام ببعض الإصلاحات العظيمة مثل القضاء على معظم الإقطاعات الكبيرة المنتشرة في كثير من أجزاء الدولة، والعمل على القضاء على الرشوة وفساد الإدارة.
حرص على إتمام مشروع خط السكة الحديدية التي تربط بين دمشق والمدينة المنورة لِمَا كان يراه من أن هذا المشروع فيه تقوية للرابطة بين المسلمين، تلك الرابطة التي تمثل صخرة صلبة تتحطم عليها كل الخيانات والخدع الإنجليزية، على حد تعبير السلطان نفسه. 
وتوفي السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني في المنفى في 10 فبراير من عام 1918 م,رحمه الله وأدخله الجنة.
هذه جوله سريعة في سيرة بعض سلاطين الدولة العليّة العثمانية كي نرى مدى اهتمامهم في الدين الإسلامي واللغة العربية, وأنهم لم يضمروا أي عداء للغة القرآن , بل حافظوا ودافعوا عن الإسلام وعقيدته, وتعلموا اللغة العربية وأحبوها ونشروها والإسلام في شتى أنحاء المعمورة.


----------



## elkhaled (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الهندسة حبي الاول (22 يونيو 2008)

اسف يا جماعة 
قرأت الموضوع حسيته كله دش كلام عن اللغة العربية
فما قرأته 
حسيت انه ما يهمني
لانه احب المواضيع الهندسية البحتة

بالتوفيق يا جماعة


السلام عليكم

الأخ: علاء ... 
نحترم رأيك ولكن تخيل أنك كاتب الموضوع ورأيت مثل هذا الرد ... كيف سيكون تأثير ذلك عليك.
أن لم يعجبك الموضوع فقط تنحى عنه او قل كلمة إيجابية للكاتب.
المشرف العام


----------



## ابن سينا (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا ما كان من شأن السلاطين والحكام الأتراك المسلمين, وأما أمر العلماء فحدث ولا حرج, فقد اهتم العلماء المسلمون عربًا وتركًا على مر عصور الدولة العثمانية بالعلوم على تباين أنواعها وتنوع أصنافها, فقد برعوا في الهندسة والطب والفلك والكيمياء والفيزياء , وأبدعوا في العلوم الشرعية من فقه وعقيدة وعلوم الحديث وعلوم اللغة العربية,وكفى العصر العثماني الناهض العالم العلامة البحر أحمد بن مصطفى المشهور بطاش كبرى زاده التركي الأصل,صاحب المؤلفات القيّمة باللغة العربية والعلوم الشرعية, وهو صاحب كتاب "الشقائق النعمانية في علماء الدولة العثمانية",وصاحب كتاب "مفتاح السعادة ومصباح السيادة في موضوعات العلوم" وهذا كتاب ماتع جدًا جدًا يدل على سمو وعلو كعب الكاتب وتبحره في علوم اللغة العربية,وفي هذا الكتاب جاء باعتراف جليل من عالم مبجل بحق اللغة العربية حيث قال_رحمه الله_:"ثم أن تركيبات تلك الحروف,لما أمكنت على وجوه مختلفة,وأنحاء متباينة مع التغاير الحاصل في حروفها,من جهة المخارج والأوصاف,حصل لهم أسنة مختلفة ولغات متباينة,بحيث لا تعد كثرة,إلا أن أفضلها وأعلاها اللغة التي خصت بها أوسط الأمم,وهم خير أمة أخرجت للناس.وخير الأمور أوسطها, وقد نزلت عليها أشرف الكتب وأعلاها وأقومها وأدومها, أعني التنزيل الذي شرفه الله تعالى بالبراءة من النسخ والتبديل.سيما وقد نطق بهذه اللغة أفضل الأنبياء وخاتمهم,وأشرفهم وفص خاتمهم. وهل اتصف لغة غير هذه بالبلاغة والإعجاز, وبسحر الكناية والمجاز.وهل اختص غير هذه بفنون لو عُدّ أشهرها لبلغت إلى الأربعين, وهل تشرف ما عداها بالتحدي حتى فاق واجد على مئين.وقل لي هل ظهرت العلوم منقحة بلغة آخرى؟ أفليست هذه بالتعظيم والتبجيل أحرى,الحمد لله الذي جبلني على الحب لهذه اللغة الجليلة الشأن.والشغف بهذا اللسان الباهر البرهاني".اهـ
*نبذة من سيرة العلامة طاش كبرى زاده:​*هو أحمد بن مصطفى بن خليل المعروف بطاش كبري زاده من مشاهير الموسوعيين العثمانيين وكتّاب السير. ولد في ( بورسه) سنة 901هـ ,وخير من يُعرف بنفسه هو صاحب النفس حيث قال _رحمه الله_:"ثم إني ولدت في الليلة الرابع عشرة من شهر ربيع الأول سنة إحدى وتسعمائة ولما بلغت سن التمييز انتقلنا الى بلدة انقره فشرعنا هناك في قراءة القرآن العظيم وعند ذلك لقبني والدي بعصام الدين وكناني بأبي الخير وكان لي أخ أكبر مني بسنتين اسمه محمد ولقبه والدي بنظام الدين وكناه بأبي سعيد ثم انه لما ختمنا القرآن انتقلنا الى مدينة بروسه فعلمنا والدي شيئا من اللغات العربية ثم انه رحمه الله سافر الى مدينة قسطنطينية وسلمني الى العالم العامل علاء الدين الملقب باليتيم وقد أسلفنا ذكره فقرات عليه من الصرف مختصرا مسمى بالمقصود ومختصر عز الدين الزنجاني ومختصر مراح الأرواح وقرأت عليه أيضًا من النحو مختصر المائة للشيخ الإمام عبد القاهر الجرجاني وكتاب المصباح للإمام المطرزي وكتاب الكافية للشيخ العلامة ابن الحاجب وحفظت كل ذلك بمشاركة أخي المزبور ثم شرعنا في قراءة كتاب الوافية في شرح الكافية ولما بلغنا مباحث المرفوعات جاء عمي قوام الدين قاسم إلى مدينة بروسه وصار مدرسا بمدرسة مولانا خسرو وهناك قرأنا عليه من مباحث المرفوعات إلى مباحث المجرورات وعند ذلك مرض أخي مرضا مزمنا والتمس مني أن أتوقف إلى ان يبرأ فتوقفت لأجله فقرأت في تلك المدة على عمي كتاب الهارونية من الصرف وألفية ابن مالك من النحو ولما أتممت حفظها توفي أخي في سنة أربع عشرة وتسعمائة رحمه الله تعالى فشرعت في قراءة ضوء المصباح علي عمي فقرأنه من أوله إلى آخره وكتبت ذلك الكتاب وصححته غاية التصحيح والإتقان ثم قرأت عليه من المنطق مختصر ايساغوجي مع شرحه لحسام الدين الكاتي وقرأت عليه أيضًا بعضا من شرح الشمسية للعلامة الرازي وعند ذلك أتى والدي من مدينة قسطنطينية إلى مدينة بروسه وصار مدرسا بحسينية اماسيه ولما وصلنا إليها قرأت عليه شرح الشمسية من أول الكتاب الى آخره مع حواشي السيد الشريف عليه ثم قرأت عليه شرح العقائد للعلامة التفتازاني مع حواشي المولى الخيالي عليه ثم قرأت عليه شرح هداية الحكمة لمولانا زاده مع حواشي المولى خواجه زاده عليه ثم قرأت عليه شرح آداب البحث لمولانا مسعود الرومي ثم قرأت عليه شرح الطوالع للعلامة الأصفهاني من أوله إلى آخره مع حواشي السيد الشريف عليه ثم قرأت عليه بعض المباحث من حاشية شرح المطالع للسيد الشريف قراءة تحقيق وإتقان ثم قال لي رحمه الله إني قضيت ما علي من حق الأبوة فالأمر بعد ذلك إليك وما أقرأني بعد ذلك شيئا ثم قرأت على خالي حواشي شرح التجريد للسيد الشريف من أول الكتاب إلى مباحث الوجوب والإمكان قراءة تحقيق وإتقان ثم قرأت على العالم الفاضل المولى محيي الدين الفناري شرح المفتاح للسيد الشريف من أول مباحث المسند إلى آخر مباحث الفصل والوصل ثم قرأت على العالم العامل والفاضل الكامل المولى محيي الدين سيدي محمد القوجوي شرح المواقف للسيد الشريف من أول الإلهيات إلى مباحث النبوات قراءة تحقيق وإتقان وقرأت عليه أيضًا تفسير سورة النبأ من الكشاف ثم قرأت على العالم الفاضل الكامل المولى بدر الدين محمود بن قاضي زاد الرومي الشهير بميرم جلبي كتاب الفتحية للمولى علي القوشجي من الهيئة وكنت أقرأ عليه وهو يكتب له شرحا وأتحف ذلك الشرح للسلطان سليم خان فنصبه قاضيا بالعسكر المنصور في ولاية اناطولي ثم قرأت على المولى العالم العامل الشيخ محمد التونسي مولدا المغوشي شهرة بعضا من صحيح البخاري ونبذا من كتاب الشفاء للقاضي عياض وقرأت عليه أيضًا علم الجدل وعلم الخلاف وباحثت معه في العلوم العقلية والعربية حتى أجازني إجازة ملفوظة مكتوبة أن اروي عنه التفسير والحديث وسائر العلوم وجميع ما يجوز له ويصح عنه رواية وهو يروي عن شيخه ولي الله شهاب الدين احمد البكي المغربي وهو يروي عن 
شيخه حافظ المشرقين أمير المؤمنين في الحديث شهاب الدين احمد ابن حجر العسقلاني ثم المصري وأيضا أجاز لي بالتفسير والحديث والدي وهو يروي عن والده وهو يروي عن مولانا يكان وهو يروي عن المولى النكساري وهو يروي عن جمال الدين الاقسرائي وعن الشيخ أكمل الدين وأيضا يرويهما والدي عن المولى خواجه زاده عن المولى فخر الدين العجمي المفتي وهو يرويهما عن مولانا حيدر وهو يرويهما عن المولى سعد الدين التفتازاني وأيضًا أجاز لي بالتفسير والحديث المولى الفاضل سيدي محيي الدين القوجوي المذكور وهو يرويهما عن شيخه العالم العامل الفاضل الكامل المولى حسن جلبي الفناري وهو يرويهما عن تلامذة الشيخ شهاب الدين احمد بن حجر.
ثم إن هذا العبد الفقير صار مدرسا أولا بمدرسة ديمهتوقه في أواخر شهر رجب المرجب لسنة إحدى وثلاثين وتسعمائة ودرست هناك الشرح المطول للتخليص من أول قسم البيان إلى مباحث الاستعارة وحواشي شرح التجريد من أول الكتاب إلى آخر مباحث أمور العامة ودرست هناك أيضًا شرح الفرائض للسيد الشريف ثم صرت مدرسا بمدرسة المولى الحاج حسن بمدينة قسطنطينية في أوائل شهر رجب المرجب لسنة ثلاث وثلاثين وتسعمائة ودرست هناك شرح الوقاية لصدر الشريعة من أول الكتاب إلى كتابا البيع ودرست هناك أيضًا شرح المفتاح للسيد الشريف من أول الكتاب إلى مباحث الإيجاز والإطناب ودرست هناك أيضا حواشي شرح التجريد من مباحث أمور العامة إلى مباحث الوجوب والإمكان ونقلت هناك كتاب المصابيح من الحديث من أول الكتاب إلى آخره مرتين وبعد إتمامه توفي المولى الوالد رحمه الله تعالى بمدينة قسطنطينية وقت الضحوة من اليوم الثاني عشر من شهر شوال لسنة خمس وثلاثين وتسعمائة ثم صرت مردسا باسحاقية اسكوب في أوائل شهر ذي الحجة لسنة ست وثلاثين وتسعمائة وارتحلت إليها ونقلت هناك أيضًا كتاب المصابيح من أوله إلى آخره وكتاب المشارق من أوله إلى آخره في شهر رمضان ودرست هناك 
أيضًا كتاب التوضيح من أوله إلى آخره ودرست هناك أيضًا شرح الوقاية لصدر الشريعة من أول كتاب البيع إلى آخره ودرست هناك أيضا شرح الفرائض للسيد الشريف ودرست هناك أيضا شرح المفتاح من أول فن البيان إلى آخر الكتاب ثم ارتحلت إلى مدينة قسطنطينية وصرت مدرسا بها بمدرسة قلندرخانه في اليوم السابع عشر من شهر شوال المكرم لسنة اثنتين وأربعين وتسعمائة ونقلت هناك كتاب المصابيح من أوله إلى كتاب البيوع ودرست هناك أيضا شرح المواقف من أول مباحث الوجوب والإمكان إلى مباحث الأعراض ودرست هناك أيضا بعضا من شرح الوقاية لصدر الشريعة ونبذا من شرح المفتاح للسيد الشريف ثم انتقلت إلى مدرسة الوزير مصطفى باشا بالمدينة المزبورة في اليوم الحادي والعشرين من شهر ربيع الأول سنة أربع وأربعين وتسعمائة ونقلت هناك كتاب المصابيح من كتاب البيوع إلى آخر الكتاب وابتدأت بدراسة كتاب الهداية حتى وصلت إلى كتاب الزكاة ودرست هناك أيضا بعض المباحث من أول الإلهيات من شرح المواقف ثم انتقلت إلى إحدى المدرستين المتجاورتين بأدرنه في اليوم الرابع من شهر ذي القعدة لسنة خمس وأربعين وتسعمائة وابتدأت هناك برواية صحيح البخاري ونقلت منه مجلدة واحدة من المجلدات التسع ودرست هناك كتاب الهداية من أول كتاب الزكاة إلى آخر كتاب الحج ودرست هناك أيضا كتاب التلويح من أول الكتاب إلى التقسيم الأول ثم انتقلت إلى إحدى المدارس الثمانية في اليوم الثالث والعشرين من شهر ربيع الأول لسنة ست وأربعين وتسعمائة ونقلت هناك صحيح البخاري وأتممته مرتين ونقلت تفسير سورة البقرة من تفسير البيضاوي ودرست هناك كتاب الهداية من أول كتاب النكاح إلى كتاب البيوع ودرست كتاب التلويح من التقسيم الأول إلى مباحث الأحكام ثم انتقلت إلى مدرسة السلطان بايزيدخان بمدينة أدرنه في اليوم الحادي عشر من شهر شوال لسنة إحدى وخمسين وتسعمائة ونقلت هناك من صحيح البخاري مقدار ثلثه ودرست هناك كتاب الهداية من كتاب البيوع إلى كتاب الشفة وكتاب التلويح من قسم الأحكام إلى آخر الكتاب ودرست هناك أيضا شرح المواقف ودرست هناك أيضا شرح الفرائض للسيد الشريف إلى أن وصلت مباحث التصحيح ثم صرت قاضيا بمدينة بروسه في اليوم السادس والعشرين من شهر رمضان المبارك لسنة اثنتين وخمسين وتسعمائة فيا ضيعة الأعمار ثم صرت مدرسا بإحدى المدارس الثمان ثانيا في اليوم الثامن عشر من شهر رجب المرجب لسنة أربع وخمسين وتسعمائة ونقلت هناك صحيح البخاري وأتممته ودرست هناك كتاب الهداية من كتبا الشفعة إلى آخر الكتاب ودرست هناك أيضا كتاب التلويح من أوله إلى التقسيم الرابع ودرست هناك أيضا حواشي الكشاف للسيد الشريف إلى أن وصلت غلى أثناء سورة الفاتحة ثم صرت قاضيا بمدينة قسطنطينية في اليوم السابع عشر من شهر شوال المكرم لسنة ثمان وخمسين وتسعمائة واخترمت اشغال القضاء ما كنت عليه من الاشتغال بالعلم الشريف كان ذلك في الكتاب مسطورا وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا ثم وقعت لي في اليوم السابع عشر من شهر ربيع الأول لسنة إحدى وستين وتسعمائة عارضة الرمد ودام ذلك شهورا وأضرت بذلك عيناي وأرجو من الله تعالى سبحانه أن يعوضني منهما الجنة على مقتضى وعد نبيه صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم ثم ان الله تعالى قد وفق هذا العبد الضعيف في أثناء اشتغاله بالعلم الشريف لبعض التصانيف من التفسير وأصول الدين وأصول الفقه والعربية وأيضا من الله سبحانه علي بحل بعض المباحث الغامضة وتحقيق المطالب العالية وكتبت لكل منها رسالة ومجموعها ينيف على ثلاثين إلا أن صوارف الأيام بتقدير الملك العلام قد اخترمتها ولم يتيسر لي تبييضها هذا ما منحني الله تعالى من العلوم والمعارف وما قسمه الله لي بحسب استعدادي الفطري وفوق كل ذي علم عليم وليس هذا والعياذ بالله تعالى ادعاء للعلم والفضيلة بل ائتمار لقوله تعالى وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث فليكن هذا آخر الكتاب وقد أمليته على بعض من الأصحاب مع كلال البصر وكمال الحصر وقلة الفطن وضيق العطن ووقوعي في زاوية الخمول والنسيان والانقطاع عن الإخوان والخلان والحمد لله على كل حال وله الشكر على الإنعام والأفضال وقد فرغت من إملائه يوم السبت آخر شهر رمضان المبارك في تاريخ سنة خمس وستين وتسعمائة
بمدينة قسطنطينية المحمية حماها الله تعالى في ظل واليها عن الآفات والبلية وحفها بالميامن البهية والبركات السنية والحمد لله أولا وآخرا وباطنا وظاهرا والصلاة على نبيه محمد وآله وصحبه متوافرا متكاثرا ورضي الله عنا وعن العلماء العاملين والمشايخ الزاهدين والفقراء القانعين ورحم الله تعالى أسلافنا وأبقى بمنه أخلافنا انه الحنان المنان ذو المن والإحسان ورضي الله تعالى عن الأصحاب والأحباب الذين اجتهدوا في جمع هذا الكتاب وعن كافة المسلمين أجمعين بحرمة نبيه محمد الأمين وآله وصحبه الأكرمين ولنختم الكلام ببعض من جوامع الأدعية المروية عن سيد الأنام عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أفضل الصلاة والسلام اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معاصيك ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا مصيبات الدنيا ومتعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا ما أحييتنا واجعله الوارث منا واجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا وانصرنا على من عادانا ولا تجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا ولا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا تسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا رب تقبل توبتي واغسل حوبتي واجب دعوتي وثبت حجتي وسدد لساني وأهد قلبي واسلل سخيمة صدري سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.
من مصنفاته : كتاب ( الشقائق النعمانية في علماء الدولة العثمانية),الذي كتبه باللغة العربية وضمّنه سير 522 من علماء وشيوخ الطرق ,وترجم بعد ذلك إلى اللغة التركية. وله كتاب (العقد المنظوم في ذكر أفاضل الروم) و ( مفتاح السعادة ومصباح السيادة في موضوعات العلوم ),تكلم فيه عن العلوم وأقسامها وفروعها و (نوادر الأخبار في مناقب الأخيار) وغير ذلك.


----------



## مهاجر (24 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز 

نتابع موضوعك الشيق


----------



## ابن سينا (25 يونيو 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز
> 
> نتابع موضوعك الشيق



السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بكم وبمروركم الطيب.


----------



## ابن سينا (26 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
علماء الدولة العثمانية هم كثر من عرب وترك وفرس ,وقد ذكرهم العلامة طاش كبري زاده وصنفهم طبقات حتى تاريخ انتهائه من تحرير كتابه عام 965هـ,وسوف أتعرض لعلماء اللغة العربية والفقه والعقيدة اقتصارًا على ما يبحث الكتاب,وسوف اذكرهم تسلسليًا كما ذكرهم العلامة طاش كبرى زاده,ثم بعد ذلك سوف أذكر العلماء حتى آخر عالم مسلم تركي يفوح منه عطرالخلافة وتلمح فيه عزة الإسلام ومنعته,والذي كتب باللغة العربية التي أحبها ودافع عنها دفاعًا فذًا فريدًا عنيفًا...
*الطبقة الاولى ​*في علماء دولة السلطان عثمان الغازي روح الله تعالى روحه العزيز بويع له بالسلطنة في سنة تسع وتسعين وستمائة:
*1. المولى طورسون فقيه ختن المولى اده بالي​*وهو من بلاد قرامان قرأ على المولى المذكور التفسير والحديث والاصول وتفقه عنده وبعد وفاته قام مقامه في أمر الفتوى وتدبير امور السلطنة وتدريس العلوم الشرعية وكان عالما عاملا مجاب الدعوة .
*2.المولى خطاب بن ابي القاسم القره حصاري رحمه الله ​*قرأ ببلاده على علماء عصره ثم ارتحل الى البلاد الشامية وقرا على علمائها وأخذ منهم الفقه والحديث والتفسير ثم عاد الى بلاده وتوفي بها رحمه الله وله شرح نافع على منظومة الشيخ العالم عمر النسفي في الخلافيات فرغ من تصنيفه في صفر سنة سبع عشرة وسبعمائة.
*الطبقة الثانية ​*في علماء دولة السلطان اورخان بن عثمان الغازي طيب الله ثراه بويع له بالسلطنة بعد وفاة ابيه سنة ست وعشرين وسبعمائة :
*1.العالم العامل والفاضل الكامل المولى داود القيصري القراماني ​*
اشتغل في بلاده ثم ارتحل الى مصر وقرا على علمائه التفسير والحديث والاصول وبرع في العلوم العقلية وحصل علم التصوف وشرح فصوص ابن العربي ووضع لشرحه مقدمة بين فيها اصول علم التصوف ويفهم من كلامه في تلك المقدمة مهارته في العلوم النقلية.

*2.العالم الفاضل المولى محسن القيصري​*
قرأ العلوم على المولى مجدالدين القيصري واطلع على فنون كثيرة من أقسام الفنون الادبية وانواع العلوم الشرعية ثم ارتحل الى البلاد الشامية وقرا على علمائها التفسير والحديث ثم عاد الى بلاده وتوفي بها ونظم ترجمة كتاب في الفقه وأجاد فيه كل الاجادة ونظم ايضا علم الفرائض نظما حسنا بليغا جامعا للمسائل ثم شرحه شرحا بين فيه دقائقه واسراره وله شرح على مختصر الشيخ الاندلسي في علم العروض احسن في ترتيبه وضمنه فوائد كثيرة.

*3.الشيخ العارف بالله الشيخ المعروف بالنسبة الى الغزال​*
وهو المشهور في لسانهم بكيكلوبابا ولم يشتهر اسمه وانما نسب الى الغزال لانه كان يركب الغزال وكان الغزال مسخرا له ومولده ببلدة خوي من بلادالعجم ثم ارتحل الى بلادالروم وحضر فتح بروسا مع السلطان اورخان راكبا الغزال وتوطن قريبا من مدينة بروسا ومات هناك ودفن بذلك الموضع وبنى السلطان اورخان على قبره قبة وقبره مشهور يزار ويتبرك به .

*الطبقة الثالثة​*
ومن علماء الطبقة الثالثة ,وهي الطبقة التي كانت في عهد السلطان مراد بن اورخان الغازي المشهور عند الناس بغازي خداوند كار روح الله روحه ونور ضريحه بويع له بالسلطنة بعد وفاة ابيه في سنة احدى وستين وسبعمائة :

*1.المولى محمود القاضي​*
ولد بمدينة بروسا رحمه الله بموضع يقال له سلطان اوكي وقرأ على علماء زمانه العلوم العربية والشرعية والتفسير والحديث وبرع في كل منها ثم استقضاه السلطان مراد الغازي بمدينة بروسا وكان قاضيا بها مدة كبيرة , واعتنى بالرياضة اشد اعتناء حتى برع فيها وفاق على أقرانه بل على من تقدمه وشرح اشكال التأسيس في الهندسة في سنة خمس عشرة وثمانمائة وشرح كتاب الجغمني في الهيئة في سنة اربع عشرة وثمانمائة واعتذر في خطبته عن ترك وطنه وإقامته بسمرقند وقال:
ولا عيب فيهم غير أن ضيوفهم===تلام بنسيان الأحبـة والوطـن 

*4.المولى الاعظم الشيخ جمال الدين محمد بن محمد الاقسرائي قدس الله سره العزيز​*
كان عالما فاضلا كاملا تقيا نقيا عارفا بالعلوم العربية والشرعية والعقلية وقد درس فأفاد وصنف فأجاد وانتفع به كثير من الفضلاء وتخرج عنده جمع من العلماء كتب حواشي على الكشاف وصنف شرح الايضاح في المعاني وشرح الانموذج في الطب روي ان المولى المذكور من نسل الامام فخر الدين الرازي وهو رابع مرتبة منهم لانه هو المولى جمال الدين محمد بن محمد بن محمد ابن الامام فخر الدين محمد الرازي روح الله أرواحهم وكان رحمه الله مدرسا في بلاد قرامان بمدرسة مشهورة بمدرسة السلسلة وقد شرط بانيها ان لا يدرس فيها الا من حفظ الصحاح للجوهري.

*الطبقة الرابعة ​*
في علماء دولة السلطان بايزيد خان ابن السلطان مراد الغازي الملقب بيلدرم بايزيد روح الله روحه وغفر له بويع له بالسلطنة بعد وفاة ابيه في رابع شهر رمضان المبارك من شهور سنة احدى وتسعين وسبعمائة :

*1. شمس الدين محمد بن حمزة بن محمد الفناري قدس الله روحه العزيز​*
قال ابن حجر كان المولى الفناري عارفا بالعلوم العربية وعلمي المعاني والبيان وعلم القراآت كثير المشاركة في الفنون ولد رحمه الله في صفر سنة احدى وخمسين وسبعمائة وأخذ عن العلامة علاء الدين الاسود شارح المغني والوقاية وأخذ ببلاده عن الجمال محمد بن محمد بن محمد الاقسرائي ولازم الاشتغال ورحل الى مصر لاجل الاشتغال واخذ عن الشيخ أكمل الدين وغيره ثم رجع الى الروم فولي قضاء بروسا .
وله مصنف في أصول الفقه سماه فصول البدائع في أصول الشرائع جمع فيه المنار والبزدوي ومحصول الامام الرازي ومختصر ابن الحاجب وغير ذلك واقام في عمله ثلاثين سنة وله تفسير الفاتحة ورسالة اتى فيها بمسائل من مائة فن وأورد عليها اشكالات وسماها انموذج العلوم قال ابن حجر كتب لي بخطه بالاجازة لما قدم القاهرة مات في رجب سنة اربع وثلاثين وثمانمائة .

*2.العالم العارف بالله الشيخ شهاب الدين السيواسي ثم الاياثلوغي​*
كان رحمه الله عبد لبعض من اهالي سيواس فتعلم في صغره مباني العلوم ثم قرا على علماء عصره حتى فاق أقرانه وبرع في كل العلوم ثم اتصل بخدمة الشيخ محمد خليفة الشيخ زين الدين الحافي وحصل عنده علوم الصوفية ثم ارتحل مع شيخه الى بلدة أياثلوغ وأكرمه الامير ابن ايدين غاية الاكرام فتوطن هناك ومات في حدود الثمانين من المائة الثامنة ودفن بها وقبره مشهور يزار ويتبرك به وله تفسير القرآن العظيم سماه بعيون التفاسير وهو المشهور بين الناس بتفسير شيخ و له رسالة في طريقة الصوفية سماها رسالة النجاة في شرف الصفات من تصفحها يشهد له بأن له قدما راسخا في التصوف وله رسالة أخرى في التصوف .

*3.العالم الرباني والفاضل الصمداني الشيخ قطب الدين الازنيقي​*
كان رحمه الله تعالى عالما فاضلا زاهدا متورعا وكان له حظ عظيم من التصوف ولد بازنيق وقرا على علماء زمانه وتمهر في كل العلوم لا سيما العلوم الشرعية وتوفي بها وصنف في كتاب الصلاة مصنفا جامعا لمسائلها روي انه لما اجتاز تيمور خان بالبلاد الرومية اجتمع مع الشيخ المذكور فقال له الشيخ عليك ان تترك صنيعك هذا من قتل عباد الله وسفك الدماء المحرمة فقال يا شيخ إني انزل في منزل وباب خيمتي الى الشرق فأجد بابها في الغد الى المغرب فإذا ركبت يركب امامي نحو خمسين رجلا لا يراهم غيري وإني اقفو اثرهم وامتثل امرهم فقال له الشيخ كنت سمعتك رجلا عاقلا والان علمت انك جاهل فقال من اين قلت هذا قال لانك تفتخر بوصف الشيطان وهو كونه مظهرا لقهر الله ثم افترقا مات رحمه الله في اليوم الثامن من ذي القعدة لسنة احدى وعشرين وثمانمائة رحمه الله تعالى .

*4.الشيخ العارف بالله عبدالرحمن بن علي بن احمد البسطامي مشربا والحنفي مذهبا والانطاكي مولدا ​*
كان رحمه الله عالما بالحديث والتفسير والفقه عارفا بخواص الحروف وعلم الوفق والتكسير وله يد طولى في معرفة الجفر والجامعة والوقوف على التواريخ ولما رغب في الاطلاع على العلوم الغريبة طاف البلاد ورحل الى البلاد الشامية ودخل القاهرة وطاف البلاد الغربية حتى نال بغيته وكان له تصرف عظيم بخواص الحروف وتأثير عظيم بالاشتغال بأسماء الله تعالى وكان له في ذلك حكايات غريبة لا يفي بذكرها هذا المختصر ثم انه دخل مدينة بروسا واجتمع معه المولى الفناري واستفاد منه كثيرا من العوم الغريبة وله تصانيف في علم الجفر وعلم الوفق وخواص أسماء الله تعالى وفي علم التواريخ لا يمكن تعدادها ورأيت اكثرها بخطه وكان خطه في غاية الاحكام والاتقان وجميع مصنفاته محررة متقنة يعتمد عليها وأجل مصنفاته كتاب الفوائح المسكية في الفواتح المكية أدرج فيه ما يفوق مائة علم وكتاب شمس الافاق في علم الحروف والاوفاق .

*الطبقة الخامسة ​*
في علماء دولة السلطان محمد بن بايزيد خان بويع له بالسلطنة في سنة ست عشرة وثمانمائة ومن العلماء في زمانه :

*1.المولى العالم الفاضل برهان الدين حيدر بن محمود الحوافي الهروي​*
كان رحمه الله من تلامذة مولانا سعد الدين التفتازاني ,وكان رحمه الله عالما فاضلا محققا مدققا بلغ من مراتب الفضل اعلاها ورأيت له حواشي على شرح الكشاف لاستاذه المولى العلامة سعدالدين التفتازاني اورد فيها اجوبة عن اعتراضات الفاضل الشريف على استاذه وله شرح لايضاح المعاني وسمعت ان له شرحا للفرائض السراجية ,وكان رحمه الله ذا عفاف ومروأة وصاحب ورع وتقوى مات في عشر الثلاثين وثمانمائة روح الله روحه ونور ضريحه..
*2.العالم الفاضل المولى يعقوب بن ادريس ابن عبد الله النكيدي الحنفي الشهير بقرا يعقوب نسبة الى نكيدة من بلاد قرامان ​*ولد رحمه الله سنة تسع وثمانين وسبعمائة واشتغل في بلاده ومهر في الاصول والعربية والمعاني وكتب على المصابيح شرحا وعلى الهداية حواشي ودخل الى البلادالشامية والقاهرة ثم رجع الى بلاده فاقام بلارنده الى ان مات في شهر ربيع الاول سنة ثلاث وثلاثين وثمانمائة رحمه الله تعالى.
*
3.المولى العلامة محيي الدين الكافية جي ​*
لقب بذلك لكثرة اشتغاله بكتاب الكافية في النحو وهو محمد بن سليمان بن سعد بن مسعود الرومي البرغمي قال السيوطي شيخنا العلامة استاذ الاستاذ ابن محيي الدين ابو عبدالله الكافية جي ولد سنة ثمان وثمانين وسبعمائة واشتغل بالعلم أول ما بلغ ورحل الى بلاد العجم والتبريز ولقي العلماء الاجلاء فأخذ العلوم عن شمس الدين الفناري والبرهان حيدره والشيخ واجد وابن فرشته شارح المجمع وحافظ الدين البزازي وغيرهم ودخل القاهرة وأخذ عنه الفضلاء والاعيان وولي مشيخة الشيخونية لما رغب عنها ابن الهمام وكان اماما كبيرا في المعقولات كلها الكلام وأصول الفقه والنحو والتصريف والاعراب والمعاني والبيان والجدل والمنطق والفلسفة والهيئة بحيث لا يشق احد غباره بشيء من هذه العلوم وله اليد الحسنة في الفقه والتفسير والنظر في علوم الحديث والف فيه وأما تصانيفه في العلوم العقلية فلا تحصى بحيث اني سألته ان يسمي لي جميعها لاكتبها في ترجمته فقال اقدر على ذلك قال ولي مؤلفات كثيرة نسيتها فلا أعرف الان اسماءها وأكثرها مختصرات وأجلها وأنفعها على الاطلاق شرح قواعدالاعراب وشرح كلمتي الشهادة وله مختصر في علوم الحديث ومختصر في علوم التفسير مسمى بالتيسير قدر ثلاث كراريس وكان يقول انه اخترع هذا العلم ولم يسبق اليه وذلك لان الشيخ لم يقف على البرهان للزركشي ولا على مواقع العلوم للجلال البلقيني وكان صحيح العقيدة في الديانات حسن الاعتقاد في الصوفية محبا لاهل الحديث كارها لاهل البدع كثير التعبد على كبر سنه كثير الصدقة والبذل لا يبقي على شيء سليم الفطرة صافي القلب.,توفي الشيخ شهيدا بالاشهاد ليلة الجمعة رابع جمادى الاولى سنة تسع وسبعين وثمانمائة هذا ما ذكره السيوطي رحمه الله.


----------



## ابن سينا (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا مختصر علماء العصر العثماني كما ذكره العالم العلامة طاش كبرى زاده,وهناك علماء غيرهم نبغوا وحتى لفظت الخلافة آخر أنفاسها منهم:
*1.لالي شلبي (المتوفي في عام1593 م) :​*وهوأحمد بن مصطفى لالي شلبي: متأدب بالعربية.تركي الاصل والنشأة. تنقل في الوظائف إلى أن كان قاضيا في أماسية.
له كتب صغيرة، منها (شرح الامثلة )في مغنيسا و (شرح قصيدة البردة) فيها قال حاجي خليفة: شرحها أولا بالعربية ثم شرحها بالتركية سنة 1001 و (الابحاث والاسئلة) صرف.

*2.ابن الاعرج (المتوفي في عام 1708 م) :​*
وهو أحمد بن محمد القسطموني الرومي، ابن الاعرج، أو أعرج زاده: فقيه حنفي من أهل قسطمونة (بتركيا) تعلم باسطنبول وتولى التدريس في جامع شهرزاده) له (جماع الشروح) بخطه، في مكتبة (لاله لي) في شرح ملتقى الابحر، فقه، و (مجالس) في الوعظ.

*3. القازآبادي (1750 المتوفي في عام م):​*
هو أحمد بن محمد بن إسحاق، المولى القازآبادي: مفسر حنفي مشارك في بعض العلوم.
من أهل قاز آباد، في نواحي توقات (بتركيا) تعلم بسيواس.
ودرس في اسطنبول وتوفي في آقسراي معزولا عن قضاء مكة.
له كتب، منها (ملخص نتائج الانظار) شرح للسمرقندية، وتنوير البصائر، حاشية على تفسير.

*4. أحمد كريم (1243 - 1315 ه = 1827 - 1897 م):​*هو أحمد بن محمود بن عبد الكريم (كريم، بالتصغير)، أبو العباس: فاضل حنفي، من أهل تونس، مولدا ووفاة.
تركي الاصل.
ولي التدريس بجامع الزيتونة (1265)هـ ثم رئاسة مجلس الجنايات والفتوى، فمشيخة الإسلام (1313)هـ وعاجله أجله.
له (مختصر في التاريخ) ذكر فيه دولتي الحفصيين والترك من الدايات والمراديين والحسينيين إلى الأمير علي باشا، وذكر فيه من تولوا الإفتاء من الحنفية إلى زمنه.
ومن كتبه (عدة الأحكام على عمدة الحكام) جزء منه، بخطه، في الصادقية، ويسمى أيضا (الكنوز الفقهية) وله (تعاليق) على أحاديث من صحيح البخاري، وشروح وحواش في الفقه والنحو والأدب.

*5. الكمشخانوي (1227 - 1311 ه = 1812 - 1893 م):​*
هو أحمد بن مصطفى عبد الرحمن الكمشخانوي، ضياء الدين: عالم بالحديث، تركي الأصل والمنشأ، 169..ولد في (كمشخانه) بولاية طرابزون (بتركيا) وتعلم في الآستانة، وتوفي بها.أقام ثلاث سنين في مصر.
وكانت له مطبعة تطبع بها كتب السنة وتوزع على فقراء العلماء مجانا.وأنشأ ثلاث مكتبات لمطالعة الجمهور في بلاده.له نحو خمسين كتابا، منها (جامع الأصول ) وشرحه (لوامع العقول - ط) خمسة مجلدات، و (العابر، في الأنصاري والمهاجر ) و (راموز الأحاديث ).

*6.محمد زاهد الكوثري:​*
هو محمد زاهد بن حسن بن علي بن خضوع بن باي بن قانيت بن قنصو الجركسي الكوثري ، نسبة لقرية الكواثرة بضفة نهر شبز القوقاز ويعد من أبرز علماء الأحناف في العصر الحديث، وقد ولد في قرية الحاج حسن أفندي من أعمال دوزجة بشرقي القسطنطينية في يوم الثلاثاء 27 أو 28 من شوال 1296هـ الموافق لسنة 1878م. تلقى علوم العربية والشريعة في وطنه تركيا. فبعد التتلمذ لوالده انتقل إلى "دُوزْجه" متعلما ثم الآستانة. كما استفاد من علماء زمانه في مختلف فنون المعرفة، وظل مواظبا على التحصيل رغم الرتب العلمية التي نالها؛ فأخذ كما هي عادة علماء عصره الإجازات عن كثير من أعلام زمانه.
أخذ عنه كثير من فضلاء زمانه، من أمثال أحمد خيري (ت: 1967م) وحسام القدسي (ت: 1979م)، وعبد الفتاح أبو غدة العالم الزاهد (ت: 1999م).
عاصر شيخ الإسلام التركي مصطفى صبري وكان وكيلاً للمشيخة الإسلامية,زكان رحمه الله غزير الإنتاج متنوع التخصصات,كتب في كل فن شرعي ,وحمل لواء الأشعرية حتى يوم وفاته,من مؤلفاته :
1. إحقاق الحق بإبطال الباطل في مغيث الخلق.
2. إرغام المريد في شرح النظم العتيد لتوسل المريد،
3. الاستبصار في التحدث عن الجبر والاختيار،
4. تاريخ مذاهب الفقهاء وانتشارها،
5. تحرير الوجيز فيما يبتغيه المستجيز،
6. محق التقول في مسألة التوسل
7. من عبر التاريخ،
8. حنين المتفجّع وهو قصيدة كتبها بعد أسبوع من الهدنة التي أنهت الحرب العالمية الأولى ،قوامها خمس وخمسون(55)بيتا .
يقول فيها: 
أرض مقدسة عنا قـد انتزعـت=آياتها انتبذت فالعيـش مملـول 
أعلامها انتكست صلبانها ارتفعت=تتلى بها اليوم تـوراة وإنجيـل 
وغيرها كثير كثير...ومن مؤلفاته المخطوطة:
1. إصعاد الراقي على المراقي
2. البحوث السنية عن بعض رجال الطريقة الخلوتية
3. تفريح البال بحل تاريخ ابن الكمال
4. المدخل العام لعلوم القرآن في مجلدين ...وغيرها.
توفي رحمه الله تعالى بتاريخ 19 من ذي القعدة 1371هـ الموافق 15 أغسطس 1952عن خمس وسبعين سنة، وأمّ صلاة الجنازة الشيخ عبد الجليل عيسى شيخ اللغة العربية، ودفن قرب قبر أبي العباس الطوسي في قرافة الشافعي.

*7.شيخ الإسلام_وآخر شيوخ الإسلام_ العالم العلامة مصطفى صبري:​*
ولد شيخ الإسلام مصطفى صبري في عام 1869 في توقاد في الأناضول, وإليها ينسب,وتعلَّم في قيصرية على الشيخ خوجة أمين أفندي، ثم انتقل إلى استانبول لاستكمال تحصيله العلمي. وفي استانبول شدَّ الشيخ مصطفى صبري انتباه مشايخه بحدة ذكائه، وقوة حافظته، وعمق تحصيله، وعيَّن مدرسًا في جامع السلطان محمد الفاتح - أكبر جامعة إسلامية في استانبول آنذاك - وهو في الثانية والعشرين من عمره، وهو منصب مرموق يحتاج إلى جدّ واجتهاد وتحصيل، ثم أصبح أمينًا لمكتبة السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني، وقد لفت انتباه السلطان عبد الحميد إليه بسعة اطلاعه وبتميزه وهو في سن الشباب بين رجال العلم الدينيين في استانبول عاصمة الخلافة.
وقد بدأ مصطفى صبري نشاطه السياسي بعد إعلان الدستور الثاني سنة 1908م، إذ انتخب وقتذاك نائبًا عن بلدته "توقاد" في مجلس المبعوثان العثماني، وكان في هذه الفترة رئيسًا لتحرير مجلة "بيان الحق"، وهي مجلة إسلامية كانت تُصدرها الجمعية العلمية، كما عُين عضوًا في دار الحكمة الإسلامية، وبرز اسم مصطفى صبري آنئذ لمقدرته الخطابية، ودفاعه المجيد عن الإسلام، ولم يلبث أن تبين له سوء نية الاتحاديين، فانضم إلى حزب الائتلاف الذي تألف من الترك والعرب والأروام الذين يعارضون النزعة الطورانية التي اتسم بها الاتحاديون، وكان نائبًا لرئيس هذا الحزب المعارض.
ولما استفحل أمر الاتحاديين، وقوي نفوذهم، فرَّ من اضطهادهم سنة 1913م إلى مصر، حيث أقام مدة، ثم انتقل إلى بلاد أوروبة فأقام ببوخارست في رومانية إلى أن ألقت القبض عليه الجيوش التركية عندما دخلت بوخارست أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى، وظل معتقلاً إلى أن انتهت الحرب بهزيمة تركية، وفرار زعماء الاتحاديين، فعاد الشيخ إلى نشاطه السياسي في استانبول، وعيِّن شيخًا للإسلام، وعضوًا في مجلس الشيوخ العثماني، وناب عن الصدر الأعظم الداماد فريد باشا أثناء غيابه في أوروبة للمفاوضة، وظلَّ في منصبه إلى سنة 1920م فتركه عندما اختلف مع بعض الوزراء ذوي الميول الغربية.
وعندما استولى الكماليون على العاصمة فرَّ إلى مصر سنة 1923م، ثم انتقل إلى ضيافة الملك حسين في الحجاز، ثم عاد إلى مصر حيث احتدم النقاش بينه وبين المتعصبين لمصطفى كمال، فسافر إلى لبنان، وطبع هناك كتابه "النكير على منكري النعمة من الدين والخلافة والأمة". ثم سافر إلى رومانية، ثم إلى اليونان؛ حيث أصدر مع ولده إبراهيم جريدة "يارين" - أي الغد - وظل يصدرها نحو خمس سنوات، حتى أخرجته الحكومة اليونانية بناء على طلب الكماليين، فعاد إلى مصر حيث اتخذها وطنًا ثانيًا.
وفي مصر عاش منافحًا عن الإسلام لا يخاف في الله لومة لائم، على الرغم من كبر سنه وفقره المدقع، مع التجمل في الظاهر والتجلد للشدائد.
وفاته:
وقد توفي الشيخ رحمه الله بمصر سنة 1373-1954م، ودفن فيها.
أهم مؤلفاته:
(1)..كتاب "يني مجددلر"(مجدوا الدين) وقد طبع في الأستانة، وصادرته الحكومة الكمالية ومنه نسخة في دار الكتب المصرية أهداها إليها الشيخ محمد زاهد الكوثري. وموضوعه الدفاع عن كثير من الأحكام الشرعية التي لا يزال يطعن فيها كفار المسلمين في حادث الأزمنة، وينتقدون بعقولهم الضئيلة تقاليد الإسلام القويمة. . 
(2). "قيمة الاجتهادات العلمية للمجتهدين المحدثين في الإسلام"، ومنه نسخة في دار الكتب المصرية مهداة من قبل الشيخ زاهد الكوثري وكيل الدرس سابقًا في المشيخة الإسلامية. 
(3) وكتاب "النكير على منكري النعمة من الدين والخلافة والأمة" الذي ظهر في المطبعة العباسية ببيروت سنة 1342هـ-1924.
2- ثم ألف كتاب "مسألة ترجمة القرآن" في مئة وثلاثين صفحة سنة1351هـ-1931م، وقد ناقش فيه حجج كل من الشيخ محمد مصطفى المراغي ومحمد فريد وجدي في جواز ترجمة القرآن والتعبد بها في الصلاة، وبيَّن فساد ذلك من الناحية الشرعية بأدلة كثير قوية، منبهًا على ما يترتب على المسألة من أخطار.
3- ثم ألف مصطفى صبري بعد ذلك كتاب "موقف البشر تحت سلطان القدر" سنة 1352-1932، وهو يرد فيه على ما زعمه بعض الزاعمين من أن تأخر المسلمين وتواكلهم يرجع إلى إيمانهم بعقيدة القضاء والقدر، وهو يلخّص مذهبه في قوله تعالى: (وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ يُضِلُّ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَلَتُسْأَلُنَّ عَمَّا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ)[النحل:93]. فالإنسان يفعل ما يشاء ولكنه لا يشاء إلا ما شاء الله، ويقع الكتاب في 280 صفحة.
4- ثم أصدر كتاب "قولي في المرأة" في سنة 1354-1934، وهو رد على اقتراح اللجنة التي تقدمت إلى مجلس النواب المصري، طالبة تعديل قانون الأحوال الشخصية، والأخذ بمبدأ تحرير المرأة، وتقييد تعدد الزوجات، وتقييد الطلاق، ومساواة المرأة بالرجل في الميراث، ومن الواضح أن هذه المشروعات تقوم على الاقتداء بالغرب، وإحلال ذلك محل الاقتداء بالشريعة الإسلامية، اقتناعًا بأنه أكثر ملائمة للحياة، مما كان يسمى ولا يزال: مسايرة الحضارة، والتمشي مع روح العصر.
5- ثم أصدر كتاب "القول الفصل بين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب والذين لا يؤمنون" في سنة 1361هـ-1942م، وقد ردَّ فيه على الماديين، الذين يشككون في وجود الله سبحانه وتعالى، وعلى الذين ينكرون الغيب والنبوة والمعجزات، ومن سرت فيهم عدوى التغريب من علماء المسلمين، فذهبوا إلى تأويل المعجزات بما يساير روح العصر، الذي أصبح إيمان أكثر الناس فيه بالعلم المادي فوق إيمانهم بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله ، فتناول فيه بالنقد كثيرًا من مقالات العصريين، وكثيرًا من الكتب الذي ذهب أصحابها في الدفاع عن الإسلام مذهب الأوروبيين مجاراة لروح العلم فيما يظنون. وقد كان مصطفى صبري يرى أن من أخطر ما ابتلي به المدافعون عن الإسلام من الكتَّاب الذين تثقفوا بالثقافات الحديثة أن المستشرقين قد نجحوا في استدارجهم إلى اعتبار النبي عبقريًّا أو زعيمًا لا أكثر، وكذلك لاعتبار دين الإسلام مذهبًا فكريًّا أو سياسيًّا أو فلسفيًّا كغيره من الآراء والفلسفات ونفي صفة الديانة عنه، وإنكار النبوة والوحي ضمنًا. والكتاب يقع في 215 صفحة.
6- وآخر ما ظهر للمؤلف هو كتابه الكبير "موقف العقل والعلم والعالم من رب العالمين وعباده المرسلين"، الذي طبعه سنة 1369هـ-1950م، وهو يقع في أربعة مجلدات كبيرة يقع كل واحد منها في نحو خمس مئة صفحة، وهذا الكتاب هو خلاصة آراء المؤلف الفقهية والفلسفية والاجتماعية والسياسية.
رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس.


----------



## ابن سينا (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا هو مسار اللغة العربية منذ العصر الإسلامي الأول حتى ليلة القضاء على الخلافة,فلم يكن يمضي عقد من الزمن إلا ويولد عالم نابغ يحمل لواء اللغة العربية ,ولم يكن ينطوي عصر إلا و يظهر علم يافع يعيد حيوية اللغة إلى سابق عهدها, ولم يكن ينصرم زمن إلا ويبزغ علامة يجدد مجد هذه اللغة الراقية الرائدة,وظلت اللغة العربية محط أنظار العلماء على اختلاف أعراقهم, ومبلغ أحلامهم ومنبع إلهامهم,فبددوا الأعمار والدينار ,ودرسوا في العشي والأبكار,فجاءوا بكل طريف ظريف ونكتة ونادرة حتى فاضت المكتبات بمصنفاتهم في اللغة العربية ,وتنوعت المصنفات في علوم اللغة,وتعددت المؤلفات في النحو,وفي الصرف والشعر,وأقسام البلاغة والخطابة والنثر,ولم يقتصر اهتمام المسلمين باللغة العربية على العرب,بل جاد فيها العربي والتركي والفارسي والهندي والإفريقي,ولم يقتصر هذا على عصر من العصور ,بل في كل عصر بزغ من العلماء ما لم يكن في المقدرة عدّهم,ولا في الطاقة من حصرهم,وهذا دليل التواصل الحضاري لأمة الإسلام,فالقرآن جعل من المسلمين جسدًا واحدًا,واللغة هي وسيلة التفاهم بين أفراده الأمة ,ومن طريف اهتمام غير العرب بلغة العرب
أنه في بريطانيا نُظْمَتْ مسابقة شعرية باللغة العربية الفصحى ، واشترك فيها كثير من الشعراء وكان الفائز الأول هو شاعر من سنغاليا بقصيدة له في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في مطلعها : 
هجرت بطاح مكة والهـضابا = وودعت المنازل والرحابا
اتخذت من الدجى يا بدر سترا =ومن رهبوت حلكته ثيابا
ومن عجب تسيئ إليك أرض= نشأت وما أسأت بها شبابا
يزلزل بـالدعاء ذرى حراء = فـلولا الله يمسكـه لـذابـا​فسبحان الله الذي ينزل حب هذه اللغة في قلوب الناس,ويجعل لها مكانة في نفوسهم.
اللغة العربية هي ترجمان وحي الله,ولغة كتابه العزيز,ومعجزة رسوله الأمين,ولسان الصحابة وأتباع النبي العربي والدعوة إلى يوم الدين,فهذبها الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بحديثه,ونشرها الإسلام بانتشاره,وحفظها القرآن بحفظ الله له,فلا قرآن بغير اللغة العربية,ولا صلاة بغير القرآن,فالإسلام بغير اللغة العربية أعجمي غريب,واللغة العربية بغير الإسلام محصورة حسيرة.
*4.تدهور اللسان العربي وظهور الحركات القومية والوطنية:​*بقيت اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية للدولة الإسلامية على اختلاف عصورها , إلا أن الحقيقة المرة والتي بدأت الأمة الإسلامية في تجرعها في بداية القرن السادس عشر حيث شرعت اللغة العربية في التقهقر وسيطرت لغات آخرى في التخاطب والتفاهم ومرافق الحياة العامة,ويبدو أن عصر العالم العلامة طاش كبرى زاده كان آخر عهد لسيطرة اللغة العربية واتخاذها لغة رسمية, وفسح المجال للغة التركية والفارسية في التعبير والتفاهم,حتى أن كثيرًا من العرب كانوا يتعلمون التركية والفارسية كي يستطيعوا الوصول إلى المناصب ومراكز القيادة,وقد علق السلطان عبد الحميد على هذا الأمر قائلًا:" اللغة العربية لغة جميلة. ليتنا كنا اتخذناها لغة رسمية للدولة من قبل. لقد اقترحت على (خير الدين باشا -التونسي- عندما كان صدراً أعظم أن تكون اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية، لكن سعيد باشا كبير أمناء القصر أعترض على اقتراحي هذا. وقال : "إذا عرّبنا الدولة فلن يبقى -للعنصر التركي- شيء بعد ذلك".اهـ
وهم بهذا فصلوا الطاقة العربية عن الطاقة الإسلامية الأمر الذي أدى إلى سوء فهم الإسلام إلى حد الانحراف حتى أنهم لم يميزوا القضايا المصيرية ففقدت هذه القضايا المصيرية اعتبار أنها مصيرية ولم يتخذ إزائها أجراء الحياة أو الموت.
*ويمكن أن تعود أسباب هذا الجفاء إلى الآتي:*
1.اهتمام السلاطين العثمانيين بالفتوحات والجهاد
2.انشغال الدولة في التصدي للمؤامرات الدولية التي كانت تديرها الدول الغربية,منها حركات الإستقلال لأقاليم تابعة للسلطنة العثمانية.
3.ضعف بعض السلاطين العثمانيين وانهماكهم في الحياة الدنيا
4.اتساع الهوة بين العرب والترك نتيجة الحركات القومية والوطنية بين أفراد الأمة الإسلامية.
قد يبدو غريبًا لبعض الناس الربط بين تدهور اللسان العربي والحركات القومية والوطنية...هذا ما سوف أبيّنه بعد عرض موجز لظهور هذه الحركات...
ظهرت الحركات القومية سابقة على الحركات الوطنية وذلك لانحطاط الفكر في المجتمع الإسلامي,فبعد أن كان المجتمع في عهد الإسلام ناهضًا بدأت بوادر الانحطاط تظهر عليه ,وعواصف القومية تعصف به عصفًا,وتحولت المجتمعات الإسلامية إلى كيانات على أساس عرقي قومي,وأصبحت الرابطة بين أفراد المجتمع الإسلامي الواحد هي رابط العرق والقوم,وهذا دليل انحطاط الفكر عند البشر,فالإنسان الواعي الناهض يبحث عن رابطة تربطه بغيره من الناس بغض النظر عن جنس أو عرق هؤلاء الناس يقتنع بها عقله ويطمئن لها قلبه...
يعود تاريخ ظهور الحركات القومية إلى بداية القرن السادس عشر حين بدأت الدول الغربية في بثها في البلاد التابعة للدولة العثمانية وخاصة الأقاليم التي أهلها لا يدينون بالإسلام ,وذلك لتقطيع آوصال الدولة العثمانية وإثارة القلاقل وزيادة النزاع بين رعاياها,وكان أول من تنبه إلى أثر القومية في نفوس رعايا الدولة الإسلامية ودعا إلى بثها هو مارتن لوثرفقال:" إن أحببتم القضاء على الإسلام فالطريقة المثالية و الأنجع بما أن المسلمين أمة متكونة من مجموعه أمم مختلفة الأعراق متماسكة بنيانها بالإسلام فالواجب للقضاء عليهم تقسيم وتفكيك الأمة إلى أمم متشرذمة ومن بعدها تقسيم كل أمة إلى دول ومن بعدها تقسيم كل دوله إسلامية أشطارا محركين فيهم ذاك الحس العرقي الذي سيكون محركا أساسيا لجعل الخلاف أعمق".


----------



## ابن سينا (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بعد أن هدمت الخلافة وأبعد السلطان وتم الإعلان عن الدستور الجديد واستلام جمعية الاتحاد والترقي زمام الأمور,ظهرت نواياهم الخبيثة وبانت سرائرهم الدنيئة ,فأظهروا العصبية والعنصرية للعرق التركي,وإذا في الميدان ايضًا جمعيات قومية مثل (تركي رنكي)و(ترك اوجاني)و(تورك يوردي), وكلها يتغنى بالعنصر التركي ويذكر وطنه القديم(صحاري المغول) وتركستان,ويرتجل الأمجاد للأتراك مشيدين بجنكيز خان وهولاكو وتيمورلنك وغيرهم من برابرة البشرية,وإذا دعوة متحمسة لتنقيح اللغة التركية من الألفاظ العربية والفارسية.
وزادت هذه العصبية الحاقدة وقاحة حين أسفرت(عن حث الحكومة على رفع أسماء الخلفاء الراشدين من الجوامع واستبدال أسماء جنكيز وهولاكو وتيمورلنك وأضرابهم بها).
كما وغذى شعراء وكتاب منهم هذه النزعة بقلب حقائق التاريخ رأسًا على عقب حين سوى بعضهم بين جنكيز ومحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام حين قال شعرًا بالتركية:
جدنا مز جنكيز خان عاقلد ربزم=جد مز الحسينة هم معاد لدر يزم
ومعناه في العربية:
جدنا نحن جنكيزخان العاقل=جدنا نحن معادل لجد الحسين
وفي المقابل فقد بدأ العرب في الإنفصال عن الجسد الأم ,وبدأت تترعرع الحركات القومية العربية وتعادي الجنس التركي والدولة الإسلامية,فظهرت جمعيات على أساس العرق العربي فكانت جمعية العربية الفتاة والتي أسسها مجموعة من الطلاب العرب في باريس عام 1909,ومن الأعضاء المؤسسين:
1.عوني عبد الهادي من فلسطين, ولد في نابلس سنة 1882,وكان علاقة مع الأمير فيصل وقابله في عام 1918,وكما قابل ونستون تشرشل في القدس يوم 24 مارس من سنة,وأسس حزب الاستقلال عام 1932 في القدس.
2.رفيق التميمي من فلسطين 
3.محمد البعلبكي من لبنان 
4.محمد عزة دروزة من العراق 
5.جميل مردم بك من سوريا 
6.توفيق السويدي من العراق 
7.محمد رستم حيدر من لبنان
وكان الهدف الأساسي هو سلخ العرب عن الدولة العليّة ,وهكذا اتضحت معالم الطريق التي من خلالها تمكنت الدول الأوربية من هدم الخلافة وإزالة الحكم الإسلامي,فالدول الأروبية ولا سيما إنجلترا وفرنسا وروسيا ساهمت في إزالة الخلافة الإسلامية من الوجود,خاصة وأن محاولاتها في إثارة النعرات القومية، والنزعات الانفصالية التي أطلقت عليها "الاستقلال" التي غذتها في الصرب والمجر وبلغاريا واليونان قد نجحت أيما نجاح, وركزت على العرب وعلى الترك بشكل خاص. وبدأت السفارات الإنجليزية والفرنسية في استانبول، وفي أهم البلدان الإسلامية، تثير النعرات القومية، والنزعات الاستقلالية. وكانت أعمالها بارزة بشكل ظاهر في بغداد، ودمشق، وبيروت، والقاهرة، وجدة. واتخذت لها مركزين رئيسيين للقيام بهذه المهمة هما: استانبول لضرب الدولة في مركزها الرئيسي، وبيروت لضربها في الملحقات، وخاصة في البلاد التي يسكنها المسلمون الناطقون باللسان العربي.
ففي استانبول_وهي عاصمة الدولة الإسلامية_ ركزت الدول الغربية على العنصر التركي وبث فيه النزعة العرقية وتفوق العنصر التركي على العرب وباقي رعايا الدولة,فتأسست جمعية (تركيا الفتاة)، أو (الاتحاد والترقي). فقد تأسست هذه الجمعية بادئ الأمر في باريس، وقد قام بتأسيسها الشبان الأتراك الذين تشبَّعوا بالأفكار الفرنسية، وأمعنوا في دراسة الثورة الفرنسية. وقد تأسست كجمعية سرية ثورية. وكان زعيم هذه الجماعة الثائرة «أحمد رضا بك». وكان من الشخصيات عند الناس، وكانت فكرته نقل الحضارة الغربية إلى بلاده تركيا. وقد أسست لها فروعاً أخرى في برلين، وسلانيك، واستانبول.
وصارت هذه الجمعية تتحكم في الدولة كلها في حاضرها ومستقبلها؛ وبذلك وصلت الفكرة التي اتخذها الغرب أداة لضرب الدولة وهدم الخلافة، إلى الحكم متمثلة في جماعة الحزب الحاكم وأنصاره الذي لا يرى أن الإسلام وحده صالح لهذا العصر، بل يرى أن الصلاح كله في الأفكار الغربية والحضارة الغربية، ويرى المحافظة على القومية التركية من أهم أعماله، حتى جعل الولاء لها فوق كل ولاء. وصار يفتخر بالوطنية ويعنيها؛ فقد كان يرى تفضيل تركيا على باقي البلاد الإسلامية، وتفضيل التركي على سائر المسلمين.
وفي بيروت فقد بدأ الكفار الغربيون العمل السياسي في بيروت بعد انسحاب إبراهيم باشا من بلاد الشام مباشرة, ففي سنة 1842 تشكلت لجنة لتأسيس جمعية علمية تحت رعاية الإرسالية الأمريكية وفق برنامجها. وقد سارت في طريقها مدة خمس سنوات حتى تمكنت في سنة 1847 من تأسيس جمعية سَمّتها «جمعية الفنون والعلوم». وقد تولى رعايتها والسير فيها عميلان نصرانيان من أخطر عملاء الإنجليز هما: «بطرس البستاني، وناصيف اليازجي» إلى جانب «الكولونيل تشرتشل» من الإنجليز و«إيلي سميث وكورنيلوس فان ديك من الأمريكان».
وتأسست جمعية أخرى سنة 1850 باسم «الجمعية الشرقية»، أسسها اليسوعيون تحت رعاية الأب اليسوعي الفرنسي «هنري دوبرونير». وكان أعضاؤها كلهم من النصارى.
ثم في سنة 1857 تشكلت جمعية على أسلوب جديد روعي فيها أن لا يدخلها أحد من الأجانب مطلقاً، وجعل مؤسسوها كلهم من العرب، وبذلك أتيح لها أن تضم بين أعضائها بعض المسلمين، وبعض الدروز، أخذتهم بوصفهم عرباً، فانتسب إليها عدد كبير بلغ مئة وخمسين عضواً. وكان بين أعضاء إدارتها شخصيات بارزة من العرب، منهم «محمد أرسلان» من الدروز، و«حسين بيهم» من المسلمين و«إبراهيم اليازجي، وابن بطرس البستاني» من النصارى، وهذان هما اللذان كانا يتوليان رعاية الفكرة، والدأب على العمل من أجلها. وقد شجع نجاح هذه الجمعية الكفار على الخطوة المباشرة لإثارة النعرة القومية، والنزعة الاستقلالية، مباشرة وليس عن طريق العلم، وبصورة علنية وليس عن طريق الدس والمداورة.
فتأسست سنة 1875 في بيروت الجمعية السرية. وقد قام بتأسيسها خمسة شبان من الذين تلقوا العلم في الكلية البروتستانتية في بيروت، وكانوا كلهم من النصارى، وضموا إليهم عدداً قليلاً. وأخذت هذه الجمعية تركز نفسها على فكرة سياسية، وتأسست كحزب سياسي، وقامت على أساس فكرة القومية العربية. وتعتبر أول حزب سياسي قام في البلاد الإسلامية على أساس فكرة القومية العربية. وكانت تدعو للعرب والعروبة وللقومية، وتثير العداء للدولة العثمانية، وتسميها «التركية» وتعمل على فصل الدين عن الدولة، وجعل القومية العربية هي الأساس، وتحويل الولاء عن العقيدة الإسلامية بين المسلمين وجعله للقومية العربية وحدها.


----------



## مهاجر (12 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله خير على جهدك*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير مشرفنا القدير ... وجهد مقدر ولك الشكر على ما قدمت

سبحان الله كم للغة العربية من أنصار وهذه القصيدة التي نقلتها لنا ... كيف انها قيلت لشاعر من أدغال افريقيا 

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعمتك وفضلك على أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 



ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا هو مسار اللغة العربية منذ العصر الإسلامي الأول حتى ليلة القضاء على الخلافة,فلم يكن يمضي عقد من الزمن إلا ويولد عالم نابغ يحمل لواء اللغة العربية ,ولم يكن ينطوي عصر إلا و يظهر علم يافع يعيد حيوية اللغة إلى سابق عهدها, ولم يكن ينصرم زمن إلا ويبزغ علامة يجدد مجد هذه اللغة الراقية الرائدة,وظلت اللغة العربية محط أنظار العلماء على اختلاف أعراقهم, ومبلغ أحلامهم ومنبع إلهامهم,فبددوا الأعمار والدينار ,ودرسوا في العشي والأبكار,فجاءوا بكل طريف ظريف ونكتة ونادرة حتى فاضت المكتبات بمصنفاتهم في اللغة العربية ,وتنوعت المصنفات في علوم اللغة,وتعددت المؤلفات في النحو,وفي الصرف والشعر,وأقسام البلاغة والخطابة والنثر,ولم يقتصر اهتمام المسلمين باللغة العربية على العرب,بل جاد فيها العربي والتركي والفارسي والهندي والإفريقي,ولم يقتصر هذا على عصر من العصور ,بل في كل عصر بزغ من العلماء ما لم يكن في المقدرة عدّهم,ولا في الطاقة من حصرهم,وهذا دليل التواصل الحضاري لأمة الإسلام,فالقرآن جعل من المسلمين جسدًا واحدًا,واللغة هي وسيلة التفاهم بين أفراده الأمة ,ومن طريف اهتمام غير العرب بلغة العرب
> أنه في بريطانيا نُظْمَتْ مسابقة شعرية باللغة العربية الفصحى ، واشترك فيها كثير من الشعراء وكان الفائز الأول هو شاعر من سنغاليا بقصيدة له في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في مطلعها :
> هجرت بطاح مكة والهـضابا = وودعت المنازل والرحابا
> ...


----------



## ابن سينا (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل المشرف العام مهاجر...بارك الله بك على كلماتك العطرة هذه...وكم يثلج صدري عندما أدخل وأجد تعليقًا لك على ما يخطه العبد الفقير إلى الله, وكم يبتهج قلبي وتكتحل عيني لرؤية كلامك.
حيّاك الله.


----------



## ابن سينا (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
ركز الغرب في الهجوم على الإسلام على عنصرين وهما الترك والعرب,ولهذا اختاروا مركزين رئيسيين وهما استانبول وبيروت وجعلهما نقطتي انطلاق لمخططاتهم ومؤامراتهم, وذلك لأن الأتراك كانوا حماة الملة الإسلامية وقوة الإسلام من قوتهم, واستانبول كانت آخر معقل للخلافة الإسلامية, والعرب هم أصحاب اللسان العربي وأهله ,والغرب بذلك عمّق الهوة بين الإسلام واللغة,وصعّد فصل الطاقة العربية عن الطاقة الإسلامية,وقد كان للنزعة القومية أثرًا سلبيًا على اللغة العربية سواء أكان من طرف الأتراك أم من طرف العرب, والأثار السلبية من طرف الأتراك يمكن أن أجملها في الآتي:
1. اعتبار العرق التركي أفضل من العرب, فهم من حمل الإسلام إلى العالم وقاتل وجاهد, ولغتهم التركية هي التي يجب أن تكون اللغة الرسمية للدولة ,واللغة العربية ما هي إلا لغة الدين فقط, فقد قال أحد المعلمين الأتراك عندما سأله الأستاذ فريد الدين آيدن: لماذا لا تدعونَ مَنْ يُعلّمُ هؤلاء الشّبابَ اللّغةَ العربيةَ؟ قال بالحرف الواحد: "وما نصنع باللّغة العربيةِ! لأنّها ليستْ لغتًنا".
وغيره نفى أن يكون للعرب أي أثر في الإسلام وقال بحدة وشدة عندما سأله الأستاذ فريد الدين:" تعني أنّ فهمَ معاني القرآن لا يتوقّفُ على المعرفةِ باللغة العربية؟ أجاب على سؤالي هذا في غضبٍ:"ما أراكَ إلاَّ تريد الفساد! وهل سمعتَ رجلاً من أولياء الله تكلّم بلسان العرب؟ ألم تسمع أنّ أولياء اللهِ إنّما يحجّون بأرواحهم وليس بأجسامهم، حتّى لا يراهم العرب،ُ ولألاّ يتلقّوا معهم جسمانيًّا، كراهيّةً لهم!!" اهـ
2.فصل الإسلام عن وعائه اللغوي الراقي,ودراسة القرآن والإسلام باللغة التركية ,بل والمباهاة في فهم القرآن والإسلام باللغة التركية كما ذكر الأستاذ فريد الدين آيدن في كتيب له "اللغة العربية وأهمية دراستها" هذا الحوار الذي دار بينه وبين أحد متعلمّي الأتراك, الأستاذ فريد الدين قال:" ألا تريدون أن تفهموا القرآن، وإذا تعلّمتم لغتَهُ زالت المشكلةُ؟ قال "من أراد أن يفهم القرآن، يكفيه أن يتناول نسخةً من ترجمته، وهي متوفّرةٌ" ثمّ ناولني نسخةً من ترجمة القرآن الكريم باللغة التركية كانت عنده فوق المكتبةِ، وأضاف قائلاً بلهجةٍ مستهزئةٍ " ها أنت تزعم أنّك تُتقِنُ اللّغةَ العربيةَ، فما الفرقُ بيني وبينك في فهم القرآن وأنا لا أُتقِنُها! أنت تفهمه من النّصِّ العربيِّ، وأنا أفهمُهُ عن طريق التّرجمةِ، ولا أظنُّ أنّكَ أعلم بالقرآنِ من مترجمِ هذه النّسخةِ؟!اهـ 
بل وصل الأمر بأحد طلاب العلم في تركيا أن يستهجن نزول القرآن بلغة العرب فقال متسائلًا:" لماذا نزلت القرآنُ باللغةِ العربيةِ، ولم تنـزل باللّغةِ التّركيةِ؟ 
وآخر لم يكن يعلم أن القرآن عربي اللسان,فقال في تساؤلٍ وتعجُّبٍ: "هل القرآن عربيٌّ؟!". 
3.تشجيع الكتابة وخاصة في مجال الدين باللغة التركية ,وإهمال اللغة العربية والتهاون في تعلمها وتعليمها,رغم أن الأتراك لم يكن لهم أي معرفة بالكتابة ولم يكن لهم خط ولا أحرف _هذا ما يؤكده الأستاذ فريد الدين آيدن حيث يقول:" أنّ الأتراك لا أبجديّةَ لهم أصلاً، وأنّهم إنّما استطاعوا أن يدوِّنوا لأوّل مرةِ بلغتهم بعد الألفِ الأوّلِ من الميلادِ؛ ولكنّهم استعملوا الأبجديةَ العربيةَ أكثر من ألفِ عامٍ. ولا يزال القاموسُ التُّركيُّ المعاصرُ محشوًّا بألفاظٍ العربيةٍ. فإنّ الكلمات الّتي لا يزال القاموسُ التّركيُّ يضمُها حتّى اليومِ، لا تقلُّ عن خمسةِ آلافِ كلمةٍ."اهـ
وأن أوّلَ مَنْ دوّنَ منهم كتابًا باللّغة التّركية هو يوسف الحاجب. ألّفَ كتابًا بعنوان (كوتادجو بيليج) عام 1069 من الميلاد. أي بعد مُضيِّ ثلاثمائةٍ وخمسين عامًا على إسلام الطليعة الأولى منهم. ثمّ برز رجلٌ آخرُ منهم اسمه محمود الكشغاري؛ ألّف كتابًا عام 1072 من الميلاد، ألمَّ فيه باللّغة التّركية معتمِدًا على اللّغة العربية. وهو الكتاب المسمّى (ديوانُ لغة التُّرك).
وقد ألف مؤسس الفكر الطوراني ضياء غيك ألب كتابه الشهير "أسس القومية التركية" عام 1923 دعى فيه إلى:
1. نشر الطورانية في بلاد الترك، والتخلص من العناصر غير التركية، وتنقية اللغة التركية من المفردات العربية، وتأسيس ثقافة قومية تركية.
2.وتوحيد البلدان التي يعيش فيها أحفاد الأغوز وتشمل: آسيا الصغرى، وأذربيجان بقسميها الروسي والإيراني.
3.وإقامة فيدرالية تضم الشعوب الأخرى الناطقة باللغة التركية.
4.تصعيد حركة التتريك ومن نتائجها:
1.إلغاء كتابة اللغة التركية بالأحرف العربية واستبدالها بالأحرف اللاتينية.
2.إلغاء الآذان باللغة العربية ,وإجبار المؤذن على اللغة التركية.
3.تغيير أسماء الأعلام من اللغة العربية إلى اللغة التركية, وإجبار عائلات على اتخاذ أسماء تركية, كما حصل مع عائلة الأستاذ فريد الدين آيدن,فهو عربي وأسمه العربي فريد الدين بن صلاح بن عبد الله بن محمد الهاشمي,فغيروا اسمه من الهاشمي إلى آيدن جبرًا وقهرًا.
وهنا يجب التنبيه إلى أمر هام وهو أنه ليس كل الشعب التركي يكره العرب واللغة العربية,بل أن الحكومة والقائمين على الأمور وتابعيهم هم الذين يحركون هذه النعرات ويبثون هذه الكراهية ,كيلا يتخذها المغرضون حجة في إثارة العصبية بين أفراد الأمة الواحدة.
وأما الأثار السلبية من طرف العرب فيمكن أن أجملها في الآتي:
1.اعتبر العرب أنفسهم أفضل المسلمين لما حباهم الله من فهم للغة القرآن, وأنهم خير وأفضل من يفهم القرآن ويفسره,ناسين أن جهابذة التفسير هم أصلًا غير عرب, وأن الإسلام لا يفرق بين العربي والأعجمي إلا بالتقوى, فلا لغة تشفع ولا عرق ينفع إلا من أتي الله بقلب سليم.
2.تحميل الأتراك وزرالإنحطاط والتخلف القائم في الدول العربية.
3.تحميل الأتراك مسؤولية تمزق الدولة الإسلامية وهدم الخلافة.
4.اعتبار أن اللغة العربية لغة قومية قائمة بحد ذاتها ولا تأثير للقرآن أو الأسلام عليها, ولا ضير في اتخاذها رابطة تربط بين أفراد القوم الواحد,كما فعل حزب البعث العربي.
5.قبول المسلمين العرب تنظيرات بعض النصارى العرب في اللغة العربية,واعتمادهم على ما ينقلونه في علوم اللغة العربية رغم ما تحويه من مغالطات فكريه وإسلامية,كما فعل لويس شيخو في كتابه" شعراء النصرانية في الجاهلية".
هذا باختصار أثر القومية على اللغة العربية,وهكذا يكون الغرب قد بدأ في جني ما خطط له منذ مئات السنين, إلا أنه لم يهدأ بال ولم يسكن له جناح وسعى حثيثًا في تقزيم القومية وفك عراها بإثارة النعرة الوطنية, فبعد أن أصبحت دولة الإسلام دويلات على أساس عرقي, وكان كل قوم بما لديهم فرحون,عكف الغرب على تقسيم الدولة القومية إلى كيانات وطنية , كل كيان له حدوده وعاداته وحتى لهجته الخاصة. وهذا إن دل على شئ فإنما يدل على انحطاط فكري مقيت, وتخلف ثقافي قاتل.


----------



## ابن سينا (17 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
وجاءت معاهدة سايكس_ بيكو في عام 1916 وثبتت الحدود لما اقتطعته الدول الغربية (بريطانيا وفرنسا وروسيا) من الدول العربية وبعض أجزاء تركيا الحالية,وأصبح لمصر حدود وشعب, والعراق وسوريا ولبنان والأردن كل له حدوده وشعبه, ومن أجل تعزيز هذه التقسيم وإضفاء "الشرعية" عليه كان لا بد وأن تخلق لكل بلد مميزات كباقي الأمم والشعوب,فتجعل له تاريخًا ولغة وحضارة , وهكذا بدأت تظهر النعرة "اللغوية "أو الثقافية" في بلداننا العربية, ويمكننا أن نقسم هذه المناطق في بلادنا والتي بدأ يظهر فيها التمايز اللغوي إلى ثلاث مناطق:
1.مصر
2.بلاد الشام
3.المغرب العربي...
*ففي مصر:*
كان قد بدأ التذمر من اللغة العربية علانية بنحوها وصرفها في مصر في القرن التاسع عشر عندما ألف رفاعة الطهطاوي كتابًا في عام 1868 اسمه"أنوار توفيق الجليل من أخبار توثيق بني إسماعيل" قال فيه:" إنَّ اللغة المتداوَلة المُسمَّاة باللغة الدارجة التي يقع بها التفاهمُ في المعاملات السائرة لا مانع أن يكون لها قواعد قريبة المأخذ وتصنف بها كتب المنافع العمومية ، والمصالح البلدية .. ا هـ
إلا أن هذا التذمر مختلقاً مصطنعًا فقد كان الأزهر يحمل راية العلوم العربية والدينية , وكان الناس يتفاخرون بانتسابهم إلى الأزهر وتعلمهم علوم اللغة العربية والدينية_والتي لا تدرس إلا بلسان عربي_,وكان الأزهر محط أنظار المسلمين من كل الأقطار والأمصار,وخريجو الأزهر كانت لهم مكانتهم في المجتمع الإسلامي,وكم من عالم متقعر نحرير تخرج من الأزهر نافح عن اللغة والدين...إلا أن هذا التذمّر كان له هدفه ,وذلك الـتأفف كان له غرضه, ألا وهو زرع كراهية اللغة العربية الفصحى في نفوس الناس,وتنفيرهم من التخاطب بها وصدهم عن تعلمها وإتقانها. 
والطهطاوي عربي مسلم وهو بمبادرته هذه ضد العربية جعلت غيره من العرب المضبوعين والمستشرقين أن يظهروا وجه الحقد والكراهية للغة العربية ,فخرج علينا ولهلم سبيتا بكتاب أسماه : " قواعد اللغة العامية في مصر " عام 1888م ، ومن جملة ماقاله :"وأخيراً سأجازف بالتصريح عن الأمل الذي راودني على الدوام طوال مدة جمع هذا الكتاب وهو أمل يتعلق بمصر نفسها، ويمس أمراً هو بالنسبة إليها وإلى شعبها يكاد يكون مسألة حياة أو موت. فكل من عاش فترة طويلة في بلاد تتكلم بالعربية يعرف إلى اي احد كبير تتأثر كل نواحي النشاط فيها بسبب الاختلاف بين لغة الحديث ولغة الكتابة.. وبالتزام الكتابة بالعربية الكلاسيكية القديمة لا يمكن أن ينمو أدب حقيقي ويتطور، لان الطبقة المتعلمة القليلة العدد هي وحدها التي يمكن أن يكون الكتاب في متناول يدها".اهـ
وكي لا يظهر بمظهر العدو الحاقد عقب متسائلًا بدهاء: "فلماذا لا يمكن تغيير هذه الحالة المؤسفة إلى ما هو أحسن؟ ببساطة لأن هناك خوفاً من تهمة التعدي على حرمة الدين إذا تركنا لغة القرآن تركاً كلياً". ثم يضيف: "أن لغة الصلاة والطقوس الدينية الآخرى ستظل كما هي في كل مكان"...
ثم جاء بعده كارل فولرس فكتب كتاباً اسماهُ : " اللهجة العامية في مصر",وفي عام 1893 ألقى المهندس الزراعي الأنكليزي وليم ولكوكس محاضرةٍ قال فيها :" إن ما يعيق المصريين عن الاختراع هو كتابتهم بالفصحى ... وما أوقفني هذا الموقف إلا حُبي لخدمةِ الإنسانية ، ورغبتي في انتشار المعارف . وأعلن في آخر المحاضرة عن مسابقة للخطابة بالعامية ، ومن تكون خطبته جيدة ناجحةً فله أربع جنيهات ..
وبعد هذه الترهات بدأت حركة تحجيم اللغة اللغة العربية وفصلها عن اللغة العربية الأم في مصر ووصفه لغة التخاطب بالمصرية تارة وبلغة القاهرة تارة آخرى,وهذه من أثار الوطنية الضيقة,فقد ألف سلدان ولمور كتابًا عام 1901م اسمه" العربية المحلية في مصر " ، قال فيه : ومن الحكمة أن ندع جانباً كل حكم خاطئ وُجِّه إلى العامية ، وأن نقبلها على أنها اللغة الوحيدة للبلاد".
ثم جاء القاضي الإنجليزي "ولمور" وألَّف في عام 1910 كتاباً أسماه "لغة القاهرة"، وضع فيه قواعدها، واقترح اتخاذ لهجة القاهرة لغة للعلم والأدب، كما اقترح كتابتها بالحروف اللاتينية.
وبعد هؤلاء الأوباش حمل راية تقزيم اللغة العربية عرب وعلى رأسهم أحمد لطفي السيد ودعا إلى تمصير اللغة ,فاللغة العربية على حد تعبيره :"تبعثر وطنيتنا المصرية وتجعلها شائعة في القومية العربية ,فالمتعمق باللغة العربية يُشرب روح العرب ويعجب بأبطال بغداد,بدلاً من أن يُشرب الروح المصرية يدرس تاريخ مصر. اهـ"


----------



## ابن سينا (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
*بلاد الشام:*
لم تكن بلاد الشام بأفضل حال من مصر فقد انتشرت الكراهية للغة العربية كالنار في الهشيم وفي نفس الفترة الزمنية التي امتدت الكراهية في مصر,وقد زاد الأمر وبالًا في بلاد الشام وجود أسباب منها:
1.نسبة النصارى في بلاد الشام كبيرة بالمقارنة مع الدول العربية الآخرى,حيث تبلغ نسبة النصارى في لبنان نحو 38% من السكان،وفي سوريا 8%,وفي فلسطين 11%,وفي الأردن ايضًا 8%, وقد تبنت الدول الغربية النصارى في الدول العربية وتمدهم بالمال والدعم المعنوي,وللأسف فإن بعض النصارى قد وجد ضالته في الدول الغربية ,وثقف فيها فسحة الأمل في التصدي للإسلام واستفحال اللغة العربية,ومع هذا بقيت فئة مخلصة منهم من كتّاب وشعراء ما انفكوا يمجدون اللغة العربية والقرآن الكريم والإسلام ويفتخرون بالرسول العربي الأمي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام, وتركوا أثارًا أدبية تدل على ذوقهم الأدبي وحسهم العربي المرهف,وحبهم اللسان العربي المبين,ومن هؤلاء الشاعر القروي "رشيد سليم الخوري",والشاعر إلياس طعمة والذي أسلم فيما بعد وأصبح أسمه وليد طعمة, وكذلك سعيد جرجس العيسى(من فلسطين) الذي مدح رسول الله بقصيدة جميلة، والذي ذكر عيسى عليه السلام ومريم عليها السلام كما هما في القرآن الكريم، وأشاد بالتوحيد كما هو في كتاب الله ,والشاعر جاك صبري شماس فقد أبدع في الوصف وتألق في حبه للرسول ولغة القرآن, حيث قال:
إني مسيحيٌّ أجـلُّ محمدًا وأجلُّ ضـادًا .. مهدُه الإسلامُ
وأجلُّ أصحاب الرسول وأهله حيث الصحابة صفوةٌ ومقام
كحَّلت شعري بالعروبة والهوى ولأجل " طه" تفخر الأقلام
أودعت روحي في هيام محمد دانت له الأعراب والأعجام.​2.هاجر كثير من عرب الشام مسلمين ونصارى إلى الغرب وخاصة الأمريكيتين, وتطبعهم بنمط العيش وطريقته هناك,واندماجهم في المجتمعات وتعلمهم لغاتها مما جعلهم غرباء عرب عن العربية.
ونخبة منهم حافظوا على لغتهم العربية وكتبوا وعبروا من خلالها عما يصول في جوانب نفوسهم,فكان مهنم الكتّاب والشعراء وظهر الأدب المهجري وأدباء المهجر,ومن أشهرهم في القارة الشمالية:أمين الريحاني,جبران خليل جبران,إيليا أبو ماضي,ميخائيل نعيمة,ومن أدباء المهجر الجنوبي:ميشيل نعمان معلوف,رشيد سليم الخوري,شفيق معلوف وإلياس فرحات,وكان من أكثر معالم هذا الأدب المهجري هو الطابع الوطني والتغني بالبلد الأم وحب الوطن,مما دفع غيرهم من الشعراء والكتّاب في البلاد العربية إلى التغني بالوطن والدعوة إلى الوطنية في الأدب العربي.
وقد ألف بعضهم في المهجر بالعامية منهم شكري الخوري :" التحفة العامية " و" طولة العمر في حديث أبي يوسف ونمر "و رواية " يا حسرتي عليك يا زعيتر " كما أنشأ " جريدة أبي الهول " في " سان باولو " البرازيل .
إن الدعم المادي والمعنوي المقدم من الدول الغربية لنصارى الشام ساعدهم في إمتلاك وإنشاء مطابع وصحف ومجلات,ففي عام 1876 أسس في بيروت يعقوب صروف وفارس نمر مجلة "المقتطف" وأصدرا عددها الأول,ومنذ يوم صدور عددها الأول وهي تهاجم الإسلام وتنشر أراء وأفكار المستشرقين الطاعنين بالإسلام وحضارته,ودعت إلى إعادة تمحيص التاريخ الإسلامي كي تلقي الأضواء على جوانبه السوداء,إلا أنها لم تلق رواجًا فاضطر مؤسسيها إلى الهروب بها ونشرها في مصر في عام 1888.
وكان قد أُسس مجمع اللغة العربية في القاهرة عام 1932 وبدأ العمل فيه سنة 1934 ,وضم في عضويته أدباء مثل عيسى إسكندر معلوف الذي كتب في مجلة المجمع سلسلة من المقالات عن "اللهجة العربية العامية" والذي ورث حقده على العربية الفصحى عن أبيه إسكندر معلوف ,قال الدكتور محمد محمد حسين في كتابه"الإتجاهات الوطنية في الأدب المعاصر" :"أنفق وقته في ضبط أحوال العامية وتقييد شواردها لاستخدامها في كتابة العلوم ؛ لأنَّه وجد أسباب التخلف في التَّمسك بالفصحى ، ونحا ابنه عيسى نحوهُ فيقول : إنَّ اختلاف لغة الحديث عن لغة الكتابة هو أهمُّ أسباب تخلفنا رغم أنَّهُ من الممكن اتخاذُ أيِّ لهجةٍ عاميةٍ لغةً للكتابة ؛ لأنها ستكون أسهل على المتكلمين بالعربية كافة . ولي أملٌ بأن أرى الجرائد العربية وقد غيّرت لغتها .وهذا أعدُّهُ أعظم خطوةٍ نحو النجاح ، وهو غاية أملي ".اهـ
وقد أثنى في كتابه "اللهجات العربية المحلية" على ما قدمه هؤلاء من أجل خدمة اللغة العامية حيث قال:"* هذا إلى كثير من أمثال هذه الطرف، التي خدمت اللغة العامية، بحفظها بين دفات الكتب* "اهـ
وأنيس فريحة أستاذ اللغات السامية في الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت يدعو في كتابه المعنون بـ " نحو عربية ميسرة " إلى هجر اللغة العربية الفصيحة ، واتخاذ العامية اللبنانية بديلاً عن الفصحى ، وملأ كتابه هذا هجاء للقرآن,ولكل التاريخ الإسلامي.
وأزره كاتب آخر اسمه " مارون غصن " دبج مئا ت المقالات في هذا الاتجاه ,و أصدر كتاباً قال فيه :" إنَّ كل لغةٍ سائرةٌ إلى الفناء ؛ لأن الشعب كله متعلقٌ كل التعلق بلغة آبائه وأجداده ، وما هذه اللغة إلا العامية"اهـ ، وأتبع ذلك بإصدار كتاب بالعامية عنوانه : ( في متلوها لكتاب ) عام 1930م,وكان يتمنى أن يرى عاملاً عسكرياً سياسياً يفرض اللغة العامِّية. 
واتفق الرجلان : أنيس فريحة ومارون غصن على الدعوة إلى العامية اللبنانية ، وكتابة هذه العامية بالحروف اللاتينية ؛ وكان يزعجهما ، بل يقززهمـا ـ كما قال المرحوم الدكتور عمر فروخ ـ أن يريا مسلمي لبنان يتلون القرآن الكريم ، ويتجهون إلى المساجد ، ويتحدثون بالعربية،ويكتبونها،ويدافعون عنها .
ً وجاء كارهٌ آخر وهو "سعيد عقل" من زحلة،وأصر على أن يكتب ديوانه الأول المعنون بـ " جلنار " باللغة العامية الزحلاوية ، ثم كتب ديوانه الثاني " يارا " بالعامية وبحروف لاتينية ، وكذلك فعل في ديوانه الثالث " لن ".
ولا ننسى لويس عوض الذي لم يقنط من دعوته إلى العامية وصنف كتاباً أهداه إلى كريستوفر سكيف الجاسوس الإنجليزي ويكتب ديوانه (بلوتو لاند) عام 1947م الذي دعا فيه إلى كسر رقبة البلاغة العربية وإلى الكتابة بالعامية.


----------



## ابن سينا (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
المغرب العربي:
يطلق المغرب العربي ويقصد به الأراضي الواقعة في شمال إفريقيا,والتي تمتد على طول سواحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط بين طرابلس وشواطئ المحيط الأطلسي,وقد قسمها المؤرخون إلى ثلاث مناطق كبيرة:
1. المغرب الأدنى :ما بين طرابلس حتى الحدود الجزائرية الشرقية,وأطلق عليها قديًا "ولاية المغرب".
2.المغرب الأوسط: ويضم كل الأراضي الجزائرية الحالية حتى نهر ملوية.
3.المغرب الأقصى: ويضم أكثر الأراضي التابعة للمملة العربية.
وأن لهذه الدول وضع خاص يختلف عن باقي الأراضي الإسلامية في المشرق وذلك للأسباب التالية:
1.كانت هذه الدول قبل قدوم الإسلام خاضعة للنفوذ البزنطي,وأهلها هم البربر ,والبرر مما ذكر عنهم إبن خلدون أنههم قوم من نسل حام بن نوح, فبربر بن تملا بن مازيغ بن كنعان بن حام,وعليه فهم من أصول حامية , واللغة الأمازيغية نسبة لمازيغ بن كنعان,وذكر أن البربر فرقتان وهما: البرانس والبتر فالبتر من ولد بر بن قيس بن عيلان والبرانس بنو برنس بن سفجو بن أبزج بن جناح بن واليل بن شراط بن تام بن دويم بن دام بن مازيغ بن كنعان بن حام وهذا هو الذي يعتمده نسابة البربر. 
وأما البربر البرانسة, كانوا يقطنون السواحل والمدن الكبرى ,وإعتمادهم على الزراعة,وأشهر قبائلها "الصنهاجة",والبربر البتر,وهم سكان المناطق الداخلية, وطابعهم الحياة البدوية,وأشهر قبائلها "الزناتة".
والوثنية البدائية هي الديانة السائدة آنذاك, واعتنق بعضهم النصرانية بعد دخول البزنطيين إليها, وكانت لهم لغة خاصة بهم وهي الأمازيغية.
2.بعد قدوم الإسلام ودخول أهل المغرب العربي فيه,انصهروا في بوتقته وأصبحوا رجال الإسلام في تلك الأراضي ,ويده البنّاءة,وأهل دعوته,وعونًا للإخوانهم في الأندلس,وتألقوا في اعتناقهم الإسلام وظهر منهم القواد والعلماء والفقهاء,ولا يقلون شأنا عن أخوانهم في المشرق.
3.وكان بسبب الموقع الجغرافي لهذه الأراضي وقربها من الأندلس, أن أصبحت محط أنظار الغرب , فاحتلت فرنسا الجزائر ,1830وتونس 1881, وموريتانيا 1903,وشاركتها إسبانيا في احتلال المغرب 1912. أما إيطاليا فقد احتلت ليبيا عام 1911 واستمر وجودها الاستعماري حتى منتصف الحرب العالمية الثانية حينما تقاسمت النفوذ فيها كل من بريطانيا وفرنسا حتى عام 1951.
اللغة العربية كانت هي اللغة الرسمية والأولى لهذه البلدان, فكانت لغة الدين والتخاطب, ولم يتذمر أو يتأفف منها أحد, بل اعتمدوها وتعلموها وعلموها وكانت محور حياتهم, وأما الآمازيغية فلم تندثر وبقيت لغة التخاطب على مستو أقل من العربية.
بعد أن أسس عقبة بن نافع مدينة القيروان, وهي أول مدينة إسلامية في منطقة المغرب, والتي أصبحت منارة العلم ومنبر الدين ونقطة إنطلاق الدعوة إلى كافة أرجاء المغرب العربي, وكان الخليفة العادل عمر بن عبد العزيز قد أرسل في عام 100هـ عشرة من التابعين يعلمّون أهل المغرب دينهم الإسلامي الجديد,منهم عياض بن عقبة بن نافع الفهري المكنى بابي يحيى , ربيعة بن يزيد بن ابي الاشعث , بكر بن سوادة الجذامي ابو ثمامة ,وابو علقمة ، مولى عبد الله بن عباس. 
وهكذا أصبحت مدينة القيروان مركزا للعلم في المغرب الإسلامي حتى غدت مفخرة المغرب,وخرجّت علماء مشاهير وفقهاء نوابغ,وكان أولهم الإمام سحنون (160-240 هـ) والذي ألف كتاب "المدونة الكبرى" وتحوي مسائل فقهية على مذهب الإمام مالك بن أنس,والتي أصبحت قاعدة التدريس في المغرب الأدنى،والذي على يديه انتشر المذهب المالكي في المغرب العربي.
وإبن رشيق القيرواني ,وهو الحسن بن رشيق القيرواني أبو علي,ولد في المسيلة (بالمغرب) في عام 390هـ,رحل إلى القيروان وبها أٌشتهر, كان أديبًا وشاعرًا بليغًا.
له من المصنفات:
"العمدة في صناعة الشعر"," قراضة الذهب" , "الشذوذ في العلة","أنموذج الزمان في شعراء القيروان"
"شرح موطأ مالك"، وغيرها .
ومن القادة والحكام المشهورين: المعز بن باديس :وهو المعز بن باديس بن المنصور بن بلكين بن زيري بن مناد الحميري الصنهاجي،كان ملكًا جليلًا عالي الهمة,محبًا لأهل العلم كريمًا كثير العطاء,وله من الشعر قليل.
وغيرهم كثير وكثير ...ولكن ما يهمنا هو أمر اللغة , فكما يبدو لنا وضوحًا كالشمس في رابعة النهار أن اللغة العربية كانت لغتهم في التخاطب والتكلم والتأليف والعبادة, ولم يتخلف غير واحد عن ذلك.
والذي يبدو لي أن المغرب العربي كان من أكثر البلدان تمسكًا باللغة العربية ومحافظةً عليها ,وذلك لأن الإستعمار الفرنسي المبكر لبعض دوله وفرض لغته وثقافته في حين كان العرب في الأقاليم الآخرى يتمتعون _وفي الشرق خاصة _بحماية الدولة العثمانية رغم أعراض وهنها وبوادر ضعفها ,جعل منهم يتمسكون بلغة القرآن ويتغنون بعزها ويتمنون عودة صولتها لأنها عروة ولائهم لإسلامهم,وعنوان حضارتهم منذ قرون طويلة,وبدأت معركة دفاعهم عن اللغة العربية منذ وقت مبكر لعلمهم ودرايتهم بشدة وطأة الثقافة واللغة الفرنسية,وخبرتهم بأساليب الغرب في مهاجمة اللغة العربية,والإستعمار الفرنسي ساعد على تدهور اللسان العربي الفصيح في تلك المناطق وأقام المدارس التي تُدرس باللغة العامية ظنًا منه أنها سوف تؤتي آكلها ولو بعد حين.
رغم الحركة اللغوية الفرنسية وتحويل البلاد إلى رقعة فرانكوفونية ,فقد بقيت اللغة العربية لغة لأهل هذه البلاد ولم يتقاعسوا عن دراستها وتعلمها ,قال الباحث الجزائري الدكتور عبدالملك مرتاض في حوار له مع جريدة الرياض حول"التعريب واللغة العربية":"وفي رأيي أن الفرنكوفونية لم تستطع أن تسجل في المغرب العربي إلا انتصارات هزيلة، ولو انتصرت حقاً لكانت استطاعت أن تمحو اللغة العربية من هذه الأقطار محواً كاملاً وقد اتيح لها أن تستعمرها لفترات متفاوتة الطول أطولها ما مكثته في الجزائر التي هيمنت عليها مائة واثنين وثلاثين عاماً، وذلك كما مكنت هذه الفرنكوفونية للغتها تمكيناً تاماً في بعض الأقطار الافريقية التي اتخذت من اللغة الفرنسية لغة رسمية لها بدون حياء، مما سيحكم عليها بالتبعية الثقافية، والتخلف الأبدي، فعلى الرغم من الجهود المضنية التي بذلها الفرنسيون، ولا يزالون يبذلونها سراً وعلانية، لفرض لغتهم على أقطار المغرب العربي فإن اللغة العربية لا تزال هي اللغة الرسمية فيها. ولعل الذي أفسد على الاستعمار الفرنسي أمره، وخيب خطته، أن الإسلام مجسداً خصوصاً في القرآن الكريم الذي ظل الناس يحفظونه ويحاولون فهم نصه في الأرياف والبوادي خصوصاً هو الذي حال دون تحقيق مبتغاه، فقد "حيل بين العير والنزوان"، كما تقول العرب في أمثالها، مما جعل أقطار المغرب تحافظ على شخصيتها العربية الإسلامية إلى حد بعيد..."اهـ
وكان قد سبقه الرحالة الألماني فيلهم شيمبر الذي قال إثر زيارته للجزائر سنة 1831 ، "لقد بحثت قصدا عن عربي واحد في الجزائر يجهل القراءة والكتابة غير أنني لم أعثر عليه في حين وجدت ذلك في بلدان جنوب أوروبا".اهـ
ولم تخل دول المغرب العربي من المدارس والجامعات منذ أيامه الأوائل...فكان جامع القرويين مركز العلم والتربية,يتوافد إليه المسلمون من جميع أنحاء العالم الإسلامي ولم ينافسه إلا الأزهر الذي تأسس في عام 972.
وجامع الزيتونة في تونس, الذي يعتبر أول جامعة في العالم الإسلامي ولعب دورا كبيرًا وهامًا في نشر الثقافة العربية الإسلامية في بلاد المغرب وفي رحابه تأسست أول مدرسة فكرية بإفريقية أشاعت روحا علميّة صارمة ومنهجا حديثا في تتبع المسائل نقدا وتمحيصا ومن أبرز رموز هذه المدرسة علي ابن زياد مؤسسها وأسد بن الفرات والإمام سحنون صاحب المدوّنة التي رتبت المذهب المالكي وقننته.
وعُرف الجامع بالفقيه المفسّر والمحدّث محمد بن عرفة التونسي صاحب المصنّفات العديدة وابن خلدون المؤرخ, وقد تخرّج من الزيتونة على مر القرون آلاف العلماء من المسلمين وحتى عصرنا هذا ,ومنهم المفسر العلامة محمد الطاهر بن عاشور صاحب تفسير "التحرير والتنوير",ومحمد الخضر حسين شيخ الأزهر.
كما أنه في أيامنا هذه لم تفقد العربية قوة سحرها وعلو كعبها وسمو بلاغتها فأثرت في الأجيال اللاحقة وحثتهم على الدفاع عنها والذود عن حياضها ,فهذا الأستاذ الباحث محمد بوزيان المتخصص في تاريخ فجيج وأستاذ اللغة العربية بثانوية مولاي رشيد في ملتقى خصص للدفاع عن اللغة العربية,يقول:" ثم تطورت العربية بفجيج عبر ارتباطها بالأذان والصلاة إلى "أن أصبحت اللغة العالمة، وهي المنزلة التي لم يسجلها أحد للأمازيغية إلا في حدود ضيقة، فصار لأهل فجيج لغتان لغة محكية ولغة عالمة".اهـ
وهذا كله يدل على مدى حرص أهل المغرب العربي على اللغة العربية والإسلام.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
لقد كان الاحتلال المبكر للدول في المغرب العربي سببًا في ظهور الحركات التحررية وقيام المخلصين بثورات ضد المحتل الأثم,فظهر في كل بلد من يناهض الإستعمار ,ففي الجزائر قام الأمير عبد القادر يجاهد سبعة عشر عامًا (1832-1847) الإستعمار الفرنسي وألحق به هزائم كبيرة وأجبره بطلب الصلح و عقد المعاهدات مثل معاهدة دي مشال ومعاهدة التافنة.
وفي المغرب قام الأميرمحمد بن عبد الكريم الخطابي، زعيم قبيلة بني ورياغل، أكبر قبائل البربر في بلاد الريف، والذي وُلد سنة ( 1881م) في بلدة أغادير،بثورة ضد المستعمر الإسباني واستطاع أن يلحق به هزيمة في معركة "أنوال",واعترف الاسبان أنهم خسروا في تلك المعركة 15 ألف قتيل و570 أسيرا، واستولى المغاربة على 130 موقعا من المواقع التي احتلها الأسبان، وحوالي 30 ألف بندقية، و129 مدفعَ ميدان، و392 مدفعاً رشاشاً.
وفي ليبيا لمع نجم الشيخ المجاهد عمر المختار والذي ولد في عام 1858 ببرقة, وجاهد ضد الإيطاليين وهو يبلغ من العمر 53 عاماً لأكثر من عشرين عاماً في أكثر من ألف معركة و استشهد بإعدامه شنقاً عن عمر يناهز 73 عاماً.
هذه الحركات وإن بدأت وكأنها قومية إلا أنه تختلف عن القومية في بلاد العرب في المشرق,وذلك لأن مفهوم القومية الذي قال به أهل الشرق قُصد به الانسلاخ عن الدولة العثمانية وتسخير البلاد للمستعمر الغربي, بينما في دول المغرب العربي كان الهدف هو الانتماء إلى العالم الإسلامي كونه جزءً منه,وربطه بالدول العربية والإسلامية,ولم تؤثر سلبيًا على اللغة أو الدين, ولم تظهر في أعمال أدبائهم,قال الأستاذ محمد بن تاويت في كتابه"الوافي بالأدب العربي في المغرب الأقصى":"فالقومية التي دعا إليها الداعون في الشرق, وكنا من تلاميذهم نتحمس لها مبدئيًا لم نجد لها مرآة صافية صادقة في أدبنا,ولا في أي أدب كان وما زال في باقي البلاد العربية,وهو أدب الفصحى,التي تهيمن_بحمد الله_ علينا جميعًا."اهـ
ولكن وبعد أن ظهرت الوطنية بثوبها البالي,وسطرت الحدود للدول في المغرب العربي كما حصل لأخواتها من الدول العربية في المشرق, فبدأت تفوح رائحة العنصرية القومية والوطنية, وقد عمل المستعمرعلى تصعيد الفرقة بين أبناء الأمة الواحدة وفصل المغرب عن المشرق ,فمثلًا اتبعت فرنسا في دولة المغرب سياسة "فرق تسد" وحاولت أن تجد منفذًا تتسلل منه إلى بث الروح القومية,فلجأت إلى التفرقة بين العرب والبربر,بإثارة النعرة العرقية بينهم متوهمة أن إسلام البربر لم يكن عميقًا في نفوسهم,وأن العرب ما هم إلا شعب دخيل فرض نفسه ولغته ودينه على البيئة فرضًا,وأخذت تمارس هذه السياسة ممارسة علنية في عام 1914 عندما أصدر المقيم الفرنسي مرسومًا يقضي بألا تطبق الشريعة الإسلامية على البربر.
لقد أثرت النعرة العرقية في اللغة العربية كما وأثرت الوطنية الوضعية على فصاحة لغة القرآن التي طالما نافح علماء المسليمن في المغرب العربي , وقد كان دور الدول الغربية وخاصة فرنسا قويًا جدًا في المنطقة, وتفانت في إحلال اللغة الفرنسية لغة التخاطب وجعلها اللغة الرسمية بدل اللسان العربي المبين وحتى أيامنا هذه ,وقد سبق أن أكد الرئيس الفرنسي شارل ديغول" ، على أهمية العناصر الثقافية والاجتماعية في تدعيم مصالح فرنسا في المنطقة المغاربية، حيث دعا الفرنسيين (حين قرر منح الجزائر استقلالها عام 1962) إلى الإبقاء عليها "فرنكفونية" إن أرادوا الحفاظ على تدفق بترولها في قنواتهم، وهيمنة سلعهم على سوقها.وهذا أمر جارِ في كل دول المغرب العربي.
ولقد دخلت الفرنسية حتى البيوت وكانت لغة التخاطب بين أفراد العائلة العربية الواحدة, وأذكر وأنا في سنوات الدراسة في رومانيا كان لي زميل من تونس يدرس الهندسة الكيماوية ,وكان يراسل أهله باللغة الفرنسية وقلت له: أتراسل أهلك بالفرنسية, وأين العربية؟, فرد علّي بأسف وتحسر: والله لا أتقنها, ولا أعرف منها إلا القليل,وأظهر شوقه إلى تعلم العربية , وبالفعل أصبحنا نتكلم معه بالعربية الفصحى تارة , ولهجنتا الشامية تارة آخرى, وشجعناه على مراسلة أهله بالعربية, وكم كان فخورًا بذلك.
فهذا دليل على دخول الفرنسية في أدق الأمور وخاصتها.
وكنتيجة لإذكاء النعرات نشأت الحركات الأمازيغية والتي تطالب بجعل اللغة الأمازيغية لغة رسمية للبلاد, واللغة الأولى في التخاطب,قال محمد انعيسي في موقع الحوار المتمدن:" الانسان الامازيغي هو الذي انتج وابدع اللغة الامازيغية، كما ان التحديات المفروضة عليه جعلته ينتج مجموعة من القيم عبر التاريخ ، وقد تطور هذا الانسان ليبدع حرفا للكتابة سماها تيفيناغ(تيفي انغ= اكتشافنا) لينتقل الى انتاج ثقافة خاصة به ،كما عرفت ثامزغا حضارة صنعها الانسان الامازيغي في تلاقحه مع الشعوب الأخرى ،اذ ان الحضارة وحدة متكاملة وهي نتاج لجهود الانسانية جمعاء وهي عامة ، اما الثقافة فتدخل في اطار ما هو خصوصي.والامازيغية بما هي هوية وتاريخ وثقافة .. قد اقصيت عبر التاريخ من طرف الانظمة الحاكمة في شمال افريقيا التي نسبت شمال افريقيا الى شعوب اخرى ،خاصة في المراحل الاخيرة من التاريخ ،اذ اعتبرت شمال افريقيا جزءا لا يتجزأ من وطنهم العربي كما يزعمون،وهكذا اعتبرت اللغة العربية لغة رسمية في جميع هذه الدول ،بل قامت هذه الأنظمة بسن قوانين لتعريب المواطنين والحاقهم قسرا بالشعب العربي".اهـ
فهو يرى أن العربية وضعت قسرًا على أهل المغرب , وأن الحضارة الإسلامية دخيلة على الحضارة الأمازيغية!!!.
وفي تونس قامت الحركة الأمازيغية رغم ضعفها مقارنة مع الحركات الأمازيغية في الجزائر والمغرب, وفرنسا احتضنت هذه الحركات, ففي يوم 20 أكتوبر 2004 صدر بيان عن المؤتمر العالمي للأمازيغ (بباريس) يحمل عنوان "أمازيغ تونس في الطريق إلى الاندثار" ومما جاء فيه "دعوة إلى المنظمات غير الحكومية وإلى أصدقاء الشعب الأمازيغي للتصدي للانتهاكات الخطيرة للحريات وللحقوق المشروعة التي ستعرض لها الأمازيغ في تونس."
وأحيوا ما يسمى بــ "ملف الأمازيغ في تونس", والذي يقول أن تونس ليست عربية... وهويتها أمازيغية"!! ,نود أن نوقظكم من غفلتكم.. ونحن نعلم أنكم ضحايا الفكر الأعرابي... فتونس هويتها أمازيغية ولسانها اليوم عربي لظروف تاريخية... وأن التوانسة استهدفت هويتهم الأمازيغية من قبل العرب من قبل"... و"ها قد جاء النهار المبروك إلي التوانسة حنوا فيه لاصلهم الحقيقي اللي شوهوه العرب..." ... و".. الشعب التونسي كله أمازيغي مستعرب.. أي نعم.. لكن أمازيغي ويمكن أن يسترجع أمازيغيته اللغوية.. التونسي أمازيغي في لباسه، أمازيغي في فلكلوره، أمازيغي في عاداته وتقاليده، أمازيغي في صناعته الحرفية، أمازيغي في أعراسه وغنائه، أمازيغي في حليه ومجوهراته...".
وفي الجزائر تشكل الأمازيغية نسبة 33% من السكان ,وتتركز غالبية الأمازيغ في منطقة القبايل شرق الجزائر العاصمة, وكانوا قد طالبوا 
بعض الحقوق (القومية)منها :جعل اللغة الأمازيغية لغتهم الرسمية والعودة إلى الهوية الحقيقية للجزائر قبل الغزو العربي في القرن السابع الميلادي_على حد قول قولهم_, واستطاعوا في مطلع التسعينات فتح كرسي للغة الأمازيغية في جامعة تيزي وزو أولا، تم كرسي آخر لنفس اللغة في جامعة بجاية. وفي العام 1995 قامت وزارة التربية الوطنية بإدماج اللغة الأمازيغية في التعليم الجزائري، وتحديدا في الولايات التي ينتشر فيها الأمازيغ.


----------



## ابن سينا (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
ولم يقتصر الأمر على هذا بل تعداه وتخطاه إلى أمر أشد مرارة من الحنظل, وأقبح من القبح ذاته,فنهضت أصوات في دول المغرب العربي تنادي باللغة العامية _ويطلقون عليها الدارجة_ وجعلها اللغة الرسمية وسموّها بأسماء ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان, ففي تونس_وبقدرة قادر_ أصبحت اللغة هناك لها كيان ذاتي لا يعتمد على اللغة العربية وسميت_زورًا وبهتانًا_ "اللغة التونسية",وفي المغرب "اللغة المغربية" ,وفي الجزائر "اللغة الجزائرية".
8.خطة الأعداء في القضاء على اللغة العربية: 
لاحظ الغرب أن قوة المسلمين تكمن في القرآن الكريم ,كما ولاحظ أن هناك آصرة بالغة القوة وعلاقة وطيدة بين القرآن واللغة العربية...وأيقنوا أن الهجوم الذي سوف يؤتي ثماره مع الإسلام والمسلمين يجب أن يكون ثنائي الشعبة:
1.الإسلام عقيدة وشريعة
2.اللغة العربية,
وظهر الإستشراق,والإستشراق:من إستشرق وهو مصطلح حديث و يدل على الاتجاه نحو الشرق ولبس زي أهله ,يعني قيام المستشرقين بدراسة عقائد وعادات ولغات الشرق بشكل عام ,والدين الإسلامي بشكل خاص,فقد قام المستشرقون بدراسة اللغة العربية والفارسية والعبرية والهندية وغيرها من اللغات وبحثوا في عقائدهم ..وكان الدين الإسلامي أكثر العقائد دراسة لأن هذا هو الهدف الأول والأصلي من الإستشراق,وما كانت دراستهم للعقائد واللغات الآخرى إلا تغطية لما في صدورهم ونواياهم. , ظهر هذا المصطلح للمرة الأولى بالإنجليزية عام 1779,قبل ظهوره في الأكاديمية الفرنسية عام1883, وقد أختلف المؤرخون في بداية الإستشراق,فمنهم من ربط الإستشراق بالحملة الفرنسية التي قادها نابليون ,ومنهم من قال أنها بدأ قبل ذلك بكثير...والذي أراه أن الإستشراق ما هو إلا إمتداداً للحروب الصليبية ,وذلك أن الغرب الذي كان يدين بالنصرانية وبعد أن قهرهم البطل المسلم المجاهد صلاح الدين الأيوبي وطردهم شر طردة من بلاد المسليمن وطهرها من أجباسهم وخبثهم ,أدركوا تمام الإدراك أن لا قوة لهم على الوقوف أمام هذا الجيش العرمرم حتى أصبح القول أن الجيش الإسلامي لا يقهر يتردد على كل الألسن وبكل اللغات .
ومن منطلق ضعفهم ووهن عزيمتهم عن قتال المسلمين بجيشها المقدام والذي لا يعرف إلا إحدى الحسنيين"النصر أو الشهادة", بدأ الغرب يفكر في طريقة آخرى للنيل من الإسلام والمسلمين ,إلا أنهم لغرقهم في ظلمات القرون الوسطى وظلم وتعسف الكنيسة واستبداد رجال الدين وسطوة الإقطاعيين ,وعدم اعتصامهم بفكر موحد , حيث كانوا شعوبًا مختلفة الأعراق ومتباينة الديانات والطوائف,جعلتهم لا يحسمون أمرهم بالطرق والوسائل الفكرية التي يواجهون بها الإسلام وأفكاره...فبينما كان الإسلام يحث على الفكر والإستدلال وإعمال العقل في المسائل الدينية والدينوية كانت الكنيسة تعاقب كل من يحاول أن يفكر...وبينما كان الرازي وابن سينا وابن الهيثم يناقشون مسألة دوران الأرض وتعاقب الليل والنهار, كانت الكنيسة تنكل بكل عالم ومفكر لمجرد أن يفكر في مسألة دوران الأرض..وبينما كان ابن الهيثم يبحث في الضوء وخواصه ,وابن سينا في الطب والنفس..كانت الكنيسة تطرد الأرواح من المرضى نفسيًا أو عقليُا بحشو رؤوسهم وأدمغتهم بالملح والمواد الحارقة...ففي هذه الظروف لم يكن لدي أهل الغرب النصارى مقدرة أو قوة على مواجهة الإسلام...ومع هذا فقد بدأ الغرب في تأسيس بعض الكراس لدراسة اللغة العربية ...ففي عام 1312 أصدر مجمع فيينا الكنسي قرارًا في إنشاء عددًا من الكراس للغة العربية وفي عدة دول اوروبية.
وبقي الأمر على هذه الحالة حتى قدوم الثورة الفرنسية وإتاحة الفرصة لرجال الفكر والعلم في إبداء أرائهم ونزع السلطة البابوية المطلقة وتعسف الكنيسة وإستبداد رجالاتها ...وبدأ الغرب في الإنسلاخ من سطوة الكنيسة وعقيدتها الصماء والخروج بفكر جديد مناهض للكنيسة ولا يعترف بسلطتها _إلا في بعض الأمور _ فنشأ الفكر الرأسمالي أو فكرة الحل الوسط...فأخذ المفكرون حريتهم في التعبير عن أفكارهم وأبحاثهم والدفاع عن نظرياتهم العلمية والإجتماعية ...فبدأ الغرب في محاربة الإسلام إنطلاقًا من أفكاره هذه الجديدة ومفاهيمه عن الحياة.
"وهذا يدل على فشل النصرانية (الكنيسة) فشلاً ذريعًا في قهر ومواجهة الإسلام بأفكاره ومفاهيمة القيمة,ويدل على أن النصرانية ما هي إلا خرافات وأوهام رجال وكهان وقساوسة ولا تسمو أن يطلق عليها نمط حياة
1.الإسلام عقيدة وشريعة:
لقد إقتصر الإستشراق حتى عام 1924 على دراسات وأبحاث في القرآن واللغة العربية ولم تنجح محاولاتهم في التبشير والتنصير وذلك لأن الدولة الإسلامية على ضعفها في عهدها الاخير تصدت لهم ولم تسمح لهم في حرية التبشير وحملات التنصير...فالتنصير هو تطبيق لهدف الإستشراق أصلاً.
ودراسة القرآن الكريم جاءت من قناعتهم أنه مصدر قوة المسلمين وأساس عزهم وعصب مجدهم ,وقد أشهر غلادستون رئيس وزراء بريطانيا قوله:" ما دام هذا القرآن موجوداً بين أيدي المسلمين، فلن تستطيع أوروبة السيطرة على الشرق، ولا أن تكون هي نفسها في أمان".اهـ
يعود اهتمام المستشرقين بالقرآن الكريم لأنه الكتاب المقدس عند المسلمين فهو حسب تعريف علماء المسلمين "كتاب الله المعجز المنزّّل على رسوله ، المكتوب في المصاحف، المنقول بالتواتر، المتعبد بتلاوته." وقد حفظه الله عز وجل كما جاء في قوله تعالى:"إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ",فإذا ما نجحوا - بزعمهم- في هذه الناحية كان النجاح في غيرها أكثر سهولة.
ومن أجل نجاح باهر تعرضوا إلى العقيدة وحاولوا أن يهدموا أساس العقيدة وخاصة الوحي والحالة التي كانت تعتري سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام عند نزول الوحي عليه...قال جوستاف لوبون أن الوحي يشبه الصرع الذي يصيب الإنسان، فكان النبي حين يجيئه الوحي يصاب به فيعتريه احتقان فغطيط فغثيان".
كتب مونتجمري وات يصف الرسول بأنه كان من الذين يتمتعون بما سمّاه "الخيال الخلاق" وحاول الرجوع لعلم النفس لشرح هذا المصطلح بإرجاعه إلى اللاشعور أو الوعي الجمعي وغيره من المصطلحات الغامضة التي تبعده عن تفسير الوحي التفسير المعقول.
فهذه محاولات من المستشرقين لفصل الإسلام عن مصدره الإلهي وذلك بصرفهم صفة الوحي عن النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.
والوحي كما هو معلوم في الإسلام من الأمور الإعتقادية ,ومن الغيبيات التي لا تخضع للبحث العلمي المجرد ولقوانين المستشرقين ...يقول الله تعالى:" ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ، الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ"...فمن صفات المؤمنين الإيمان بالغيب .
وقد عجز المستشرقون عن تثبيت هذه الشبهة فحاولوا أن يلصقوا تهمًا آخرى منها "تأثير الشعر الجاهلي على العقيدة الإسلامية"...إن هذا التخريف لم يقل به نصارى العرب آنذاك أو مشركوها أو حتى اليهود ,وكل الذي قالوه أن راهبًا نصرانيًا أعجميًا هو الذي يعلمه,وقد ذكر القرآن هذا وفنده ,في قوله تعالى:" وَلَقَدْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ لِّسَانُ الَّذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَـذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُّبِينٌ"/النحل:103,ومما قيل في تفسيرها قول العلامة إبن عاشور:" وقد كشف القرآن هذا اللّبس هنا بأوضح كشف إذ قال قولاً فصلاً دون طول جدال { لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي وهذا لسان عربي مبين } ، أي كيف يعلّمه وهو أعجميّ لا يكاد يبين، وهذا القرآن فصيح عربي معجز".اهـ
ومما يذكر أن النجاشي كان قد استمع إلى القرآن وقال مقولته الشهيرة:" إن هذا والذي جاء به عيسى ليخرج من مشكاة واحدة".
قال يخرج من مشكاة واحدة أي أنه وحي من عند الله....فالمصدر واحد ,ولم يقل أنه أُخذ من النصرانية أو اليهودية.
ولنعد الآن إلى الشعر الجاهلي ,فشعراء الجاهلية منهم من كان على دين النصارى ومنهم من كان مشركًا,وقليل هم من اليهود...وأكثر الشعراء الذي ينسبون لهم هرطقة تأثير شعرهم في الإسلام هما :
1.أمية ابن أبي الصلت 
2.ورقة بن نوفل .
أمية ابن أبي الصلت :هو عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة بن عمرو بن عوف بن عقدة بن عنزوة بن قسي وهو ثقيف بن النبيت بن منبه بن منصور بن يقدم بن أفصى بن دعمي بن إياد بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان. قال ابن هشام: ثقيف قسي بن منبه بن بكر بن هوازن. وأمه رقية بنت عبد شمس بن عبد مناف. وهو شاعر مشهور من شعراء الطبقة الثانية وقيل من الطبقة الأولى. وكان من رؤساء ثقيف وفصحائهم المشهورين قرأ الكتب القديمة وتهذب أحسن تهذيب. وفي شعره ألفاظ مجهولة لا تعرفها العرب كان يأخذها من الكتب القديمة فمنها قوله: 
قمر وساهور يسل ويغمد 
وكان يسمي الله عز وجل في شعره (السلطيط) فقال: 
والسلطيط فوق الأرض مقتدر 
وسماه في موضع آخر (التغرور) فقال: وأيده التغرور. قال ابن قتيبة: وعلماؤنا لا يحتجون بشيء من شعره لهذه العلة. وقال أبو عبيدة: اتفقت العرب على أن أشعر أهل المدن أهل يثرب ثم عبد القيس ثم ثقيف وأن أشعر ثقيف أمية بن أبي الصلت. قال الكميت: أمية أشعر الناس قال كما قلنا ولم نقل كما قال. وروي عن مصعب بن عثمان أنه قال: كان أمية بن أبي الصلت قد نظر في الكتب وقرأها ولبس المسوح تعبداً وكان ممن ذكر إبراهيم وإسماعيل والحنيفية وحرم الخمر ونبذ الأوثان وكان محققاً والتمس الدين وهو القائل : 
كل دين يوم القيامة عند***الله إلا دين الحنيفة زور 
وكان يعلم من كتب الأولين أن نبيًا سوف يبعث وهذا آوانه وكان يأمل ويحلم أن يكون هو,ولما بعث الله سيدنا محمد خاب ظنه وتحطم أمله فأظهر له العداء وقاومه وكان يحرّض قريش بعد وقعة بدر وكان يرثي من قتل منهم في هذه الوقعة. ولما أن سافر إلى الشام وعاد إلى الحجاز عقب وقعة بدر مر بالقليب فقيل له أن فيه قتلى بدر ومنهم عتبة وشيبة ابنا ربيعة وهما ابنا خال أمية فجدع أذني ناقته وقال قصيدته التي يرثي بها من قتل من قريش ببدر ويحرضهم على أخذ الثأر...فأميه هذا أولاً كان موحدًا ولم يكن نصرانيًا, والحنفية رغم وجودها في الجزيرة العربية إلا أن أصولها وأساسها قد تلوث بعبادة الأوثان والشرك بالله,ولم يكن دينًا له معالمه المحدودة...والذي هذب إعتقاده هو قراءته للكتب القديمة ومن خلالها علم بإقتراب مبعث النبي الجديد.
والتاريخ لم يذكر لنا أنه كان على علاقة خاصة بسيدنا محمد ,أو أنه علمه مما تعلم من الكتب القديمة وديانات أهل الكتاب.
بل نرى أنه قد حقد على النبي ونابزه وتعرض له وقاومه مما يدل على أنه لا صحبة ولا قربة كانت بينهما.
وكانت وفاته في السنة الثانية للهجرة. وكان نبي الله محمد إذ سمعه يقول كاد أمية يسلم ,ومن شعره:
الحمد لله ممسانا ومصبحنـا***بالخير صبحنا ربي ومسانـا 
رب الحنيفة لم تنفد خوائنهـا***مملوءة طبق الآفاق سلطانـا 
ألا نبي لنـا منـا فيخبرنـاما*** بعد غايتنا من رأس محيانا 
بينا يرببنـا آباؤنـا هلكـوا***وبينما نقتنـي الأولاد أفنانـا 
وقد علمنا لو أن العلم ينفعنا***أن سوف يلحق أخرانا بأولانا 

2.ورقة بن نوفل:هو ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي,والمؤرخون إختلفوا في عقيدته فمنهم من قال انه كان على ما كان عليه الشاعر ابن أبي الصلت _حنيفًا ملة إبراهيم_ ومنهم من قال انه كان نصرانيًا, فقد ذكر البخاري :" كان امرأً تنصر فى الجاهلية ، وكان يكتب الكتاب العبرانى ، فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية ما شاء الله أن يكتب ، وكان شيخاً كبيراً قد عمى"...ومن الذين قالوا انه كان حنفيًا ابنُ مَنِّ الله فى حديقة البلاغة فى رده على ابن غرسية : ” وكانت فيهم ( أى العرب ) الملّة الحنيفية الإسلامية ، والشريعة الإبراهيمية ، ومن أهلها كان قس بن ساعدة الإيادى ، وورقة بن نوفل ، وزيد بن عمرو من بنى عدى".
ومما يستدل به على اعتناق ورقة للتوحيد قوله لبعض أصحابه الذين رفضوا عبادة الأصنام : ” تعلمون ، والله ما قومكم على دين ، ولقد أخطأوا الحجة ، وتركوا دين إبراهيم ما حجر تطيفون به ؟ لا يسمع ، ولا يبصر ، ولا ينفع ، ولا يضرُّ ، يا قوم التمسوا لأنفسكم الدين"البداية والنهاية.
إلا أن النصارى والمستشرقون يصّرون على أنه كان نصرانيًا وانه كان يعلم الرسول عليه السلام أخبار الأمم السابقة وشرائعها....وكي نحكم على هذا لنرى شعر ورقة وما يقول فيه وعقيدته وعقيدة التوحيد توافقًا وتعارضًا...قال ورقة بن نوفل في عقيدته:
لقد نصحت لأقـوام وقلـت لهـم***أمـا النذيـر فـلا يغرركـم أحـد 
لا تعبـدون إلهـاً غيـر خالقكـم***فإن دعوكم فقولـوا بيننـا حـدد 
سبحان ذي العرش سبحاناً نعوذ به***وقبل قد سـج الجـودي والجمـد 
مسخر كل ما تحـت السمـاء لـه***لا ينبغي أن ينـاوي ملكـه أحـد 
لا شيء مما نرى تبقى بشاشتـه***يبقى الإله ويودي المـال والولـد 
لم تغن عن هرمز يومـاً خزائنـه***والخلد قد حاولت عاد فما خلـدوا 
ولا سليمان إذ دان الشعـوب لـه***والجن والإنس يجري بينها البـرد 
أين الملوك التـي كانـت لعزتهـا***من كـل أوب إليهـا وافـد يفـد 
حوض هنالك مـورود بـلا كـذب***لا بد من ورده يومـاً كمـا وردوا 

فمن شعره يبدو وضوحًا أنه كان على دين التوحيد ولم يكن نصرانيًا...فالنصرانية في القرن السادس وهو القرن الذي عاش فيه ورقة بن نوفل كانت قد بثت في طبيعة المسيح وأمة وناقشت وثبتت مسألة تأليههما, وانتهت إلى عقيدة التثليث....وهذه العقيدة لم تظهر في شعر ورقة بن نوفل ,بل على العكس فقد ظهر التوحيد جليّا...وأما مسألة تأثر النبي عليه السلام والقرآن بورقة وعلمه...فهي أشد من هرطقة بعضهم في تأثير الشعر الجاهلي في القرآن...لنسمع ما قال ورقة بن نوفل في سيدنا محمد عليه السلام ...فقد جاء في البخاري ورقة سأل الرسول عن أمر الوحى
ورقة : يا بن أخى ماذا ترى ؟
فأخبره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر ما رأى .
فقال له ورقة : هذا الناموس الذى نزّل الله على موسى ، يا ليتنى فيها جذعاً ، ليتنى أكون حياً إذ يخرجك قومك .
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أو مخرجىّ هم ؟
قال : نعم ، لم يأت رجل قط بمثل ما جئت به إلا عودى ، وإن يدركنى يومك أنصرك نصراً مؤزراً . ثم لم يلبث ورقة أن توفى وفتر الوحى ".اهـ
فهذا ورقة يقول للرسول أنه سوف ينصروه ويقف معه... وعن أبى ميسرة عمرو بن شرحبيل قال ورقة بن نوفل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أبشر ثم أبشر ، ثم أبشر ، فإنى أشهد أنك الرسول الذى بشر به عيسى برسول يأتى من بعدى اسمه أحمد ، فأنا أشهد أنك أنت أحمد ، وأنا أشهد أنك محمد ، وأنا أشهد أنك رسول الله ، وليوشك أن تؤمر بالقتال وأنا حى لأقاتلن معك . فمات ورقة . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : رأيت القس فى الجنة عليه ثياب خضر ".
فهذه أمور لا يختلف فيها عاقلان في أن ورقة لو كان معلمًا لسيدنا محمد لما قال له سوف اتبعك وأقاتل دونك ,ثم لما كان ورقة على هذه الرفعة والدرجة من العلم لماذا لم يدعي النبوة هو نفسه بدل أن يعلم شخصًا آخر ويدفعه ليقول أنه نبي؟؟؟؟؟.
ومن الشعراء الذين قالوا أن القرآن تأثر بهم لبيد بن ربيعة في قوله: 
وكل امرئ يوما سيعلم سعيه***إذا كشفت عند الإله المحاصل 
ألا كل شئ ما خلا الله باطـل***وكل نعيـم لا محالـة زائـل 

والنابغة الذبياني في قوله:
إلا سليمان إذ قال الإلـه لـه***قم في البرية فاحددها عن الفند 
وخبر الجن إني قد أذنت لهـم***يبنون تدمر بالصفاح والعمـد 

وزهير بن أبي سلمى في قوله:
فلا تكتمن الله ما في صدوركم***ليخفى ومهما يكتم الله يعلـم 
يؤخر فيوضع في كتاب فيدخر***ليوم الحساب أو يعجل فينقـم 

أقول إن شعرهم هذا إن دل على شئ فإنما يدل على أثار عقيدة التوحيد التي كانوا بها يدينون,وهم رغم عبادتهم للأوثان فقد كان لهم تاريخًا في دين إبراهيم ودين التوحيد...والشعر كان سلطانهم وديوانهم فيه كانوا يكتبون تاريخهم وحوادثهم وهمومهم وحتى عقيدتهم.
وكل هذه الخرافات والهرطقات ظن وتخمين وتلفيق لا يحجب الحق الساطع,فهو كمن يحاول ان يحجب ضوء الشمس بغربال.
وقد باءت محاولاتهم هذه كلها بالفشل فعطفوا على السنة النبوية كونها ثاني مصدر من مصادر التشريع الإسلامي:
لقد ظن المستشرقون أنهم قد وجدوا ضالتهم في السنة النبوية والطعن بها ,وظنوا أنها سهلة المنال ولينة الجانب, ولهذا نراهم قد أشبعوها دراسة وبحثًا ونقدًا, ظنًا منهم أنهم إن ناولوا من السنة قد نالوا من القرآن والإسلام.
السنة النبوية هي كل ما أٌثر عن النبي من قول أو فعل أو تقرير...وتعتبر المصدر الثاني للتشريع في الإسلام.
ومن أبرز الطعون في هذا المجال أن اختار المستشرقون الرأي القائل بأن السنة لم تلق أي تدوين، واحتجوا لذلك بوجود بعض الأحاديث التي تسمح بكتابة الحديث بينما يعارض بعضها الكتابة، وقد وصل العلماء المسلمون إلى أن المنع عن الكتابة كان في أوائل الدعوة الإسلامية حتى لا تختلط السنة بالقرآن الكريم، وأن السماح بالكتابة هو الأغلب وقد وجد من الصحابة الكرام من قام بالكتابة، ووجدت عدة صحف تحتوي على عدد كبير من الأحاديث .
وأضاف المستشرقون سبباً آخر لفقدان الحديث أو وقوع الوضع فيه أو التزييف كما يقولون هو الصراعات السياسية بين فئات المجتمع بحيث لجأت بعض الفرق -وهم يزعمون أن كل الفرق فعلت هذا- إلى الوضع في الحديث، كما إن تطور الظروف الاجتماعية ودخول ثقافات أخرى إلى حياة المسلمين كالتأثر بالفرس والرومان والثقافة اليونانية والنصرانية واليهودية أدى إلى دخول كثير من الأفكار الدخيلة إلى الحديث النبوي الشريف.
وزعم المستشرقون أيضا أن الوضع في الحديث قد تأثر بتطور الحياة واحتياج المسلمين إلى تشريعات تواجه هذه التطورات فلجأوا إلى الوضع، ويزعمون أن الحديث الشريف لم يكن له حجية كاملة في بداية الدولة الإسلامية حيث اكتفى المسلمون بالقرآن الكريم، ولكن هذه التطورات جعلتهم يلجأون للحديث الشريف، فإن لم يجدوا رواية لحديث في المجال الذي يريدون قاموا بوضع الحديث. وقد أضاف بعض المستشرقين أن الوضع يكون أحياناً لأهداف شخصية.
الحديث كما هو معلوم يتكون من سند ومتن,وهم _أي المستشرقون_ وجدوا منفذًا يدخلون منه إلى الطعن به ,فقالوا أن علماء الحديث اهتموا بالسند أكثر من اهتمامهم بمتن الحديث، وأضافوا أنه من السهل على أي شخص أن يأتي بالسند الذي يرغب ويضيف له ما يشاء من كلام.
والواقع أنهم ما فهموا حقيقة الحديث ومدى أهميته عند المسلمين ,وما أدركوا الجهود الجبارة والذاكرة الواعية على حفظ الصحابة للأحاديث, وحبهم للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام,وكونه قدوة لهم ولكل المسلمين, ,وان كلامه في الناحية الدينية أحكام شرعية وطاعته من طاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى.
وعلماء المسلمين من فرط إهتمامهم بالحديث فقد وضعوا علومًا خاصة في الحديث ومصطلحات لا يخر لها ماء, ومنها علم مصطلح الحديث، وعلم الرجال، وعلم الجرح والتعديل، وعلم مشكل الحديث، وأسباب ورود الحديث، والناسخ والمنسوخ في الحديث الشريف وغيرها.
هذه من ناحية ومن ناحية آخرى فقد حبى الله العرب خاصية الحفظ ,فقد حفظوا الآف الأبيات من الشعر، ويحفظون الأنساب، ويحفظون أيام العرب وتواريخهم، وهذه الملكة تقوى مع الاستخدام والتدريب، ولمّا كانت العرب في الغالب أمة أمية فقد لجأوا إلى الحفظ، وقد أثبت التاريخ هذا الأمر في مجال الحديث بصفة خاصة وحتى يومنا هذا، فكم عدد النصارى الذين يحفظون كتابهم "المقدس" في مقابل الأعداد الغفيرة من المسلمين الذين يحفظون القرآن الكريم وكتب الحديث النبوي الشريف.
وأما مسألة السند والمتن فقد رد على هذه الشبهة ساسي سالم قائلًا:" "يبدو للباحث منذ الوهلة الأولى اهتمامهم بسند الحديث أكثر من اهتمامهم بمتنه، ولكن الحقيقة عكس ذلك، فهم عندما قسّموا الأحاديث إلى صحيحة وحسنة فإنهم في الحقيقة تناولوا السند والمتن معاً أو السند دون المتن أو المتن دون السند000 وعند حديث العلماء عن الحديث المعلل فإنهم لم ينفوا تعليل المتن، فقالوا "لايطلق الحكم بصحة حديث ما لجواز أن يكون فيه علة في متنه، وقد جاءوا بشواهد كثيرة على ذلك ".اهـ


----------



## ابن سينا (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
*2.اللغة العربية :​*هي الوسيلة التي بها نفهم القرآن وعليها يتوقف إستنباط الأحكام الشرعية وتنزيلها على الوقائع فهي الطاقة التي لا تنفصم ولا تنفصل عن الطاقة الشرعية في القرآن...وهي الوجه الآخر للعملة الواحدة.
وقد أدرك العرب هذه الخاصية وسمو السورة للغتهم العربية, وكانوا أكثر الناس وعيًا على القرآن وأحكامه وحتى الكفار منهم,ومن شدة اهتمامهم بها لم يتقاعس جيل من الأجيال عن التفكير والتدبر والتأليف في هذا الباب,فصنفوا المجلدات والكتب التي لا تعد ولا تحصى في اللغة من نحو وصرف وبلاغة وصياغة وشعر ونثر وخطابة,وحتى في أحلك العصور لم يخل من عالم كتب أو ألف في اللغة العربية....والغرب وبعد تقدمه المادي وإدراكه قوة الإسلام وحيويته عكف على دراسة اللغة العربية كوسيلة وحيدة لفهم الإسلام والتي ظنوا أنه من خلالها قد يصلوا إلى تقويض الإسلام وأحكامه أو نقد القرآن ولو من خلال لغته ,وهم بهذا كانوا قد أقروا عربية القرآن من حيث لا يدرون,فالقرآن الكريم نزل بلسان عربي مبين,وهم بهذا قد حققوا قول الله تعالى ,حيث قال:" بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُبِينٍ", ويقول تعالى في سورة الشورى: "َكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً".
والمستشرقون وإن تعلموا اللغة العربية فهم في أنفسهم أرادوا إظهار ضعفها وبيان عوارها وبالتالي ضعف وعوار القرآن الكريم العربي اللسان,وهدفهم هو إقناع المسلمين بلغتهم ببطلان الإسلام ، واجتذابهم إلى الدين النصراني.
العالم الغربي النصراني وبتنوع لغاته أدرك تمام الإدراك أن اللغة العربية هي لغة دين وفكر ,وهي كونها لغة الإسلام الأولى والوحيدة وبهيمنة الإسلام تهيمن اللغة العربية تلقائيًا أخذته العزة والغرور بلغته وكيف تهيمن لغة القرآن؟,وخيّم على كل المستشرقين الحقد والغل على الإسلام ولغته...وقد ذكر إدوارد سعيد في كتابه المشهور "الاستشراق" أن الهدف من الإستشراق هو الهيمنة وإحكام السيطرة على بلاد المسلمين.
وقد نهج المستشرقون طرقًا متنوعة في الطعن باللغة العربية ومحاولة إظهار وهنها وضعفها وعجزها عن التعبير,وهذه الطرق كلها تدور حول ثلاثة محاور:
*1.المحور الأول:*الخط العربي,فقالوا إن العربية صعبة النطق عصية الكتابة ودعوا إلى تبديل الحروف العربية وكتابتها بالحروف اللاتينية.
*2.المحور الثاني*:الإعراب,فزعموا أن مستواها يرتفع عن فهم الناس لها,وأن هناك تفاوت فيها بين النطق والكتابة,فدعوا إلى إلغاء الإعراب كما أنهم ركزوا على الدعوة إلى اللهجات العامية.
*3.المحور الثالث:* قصور اللغة العربية عن التطور الحضاري وعجزها العلمي,وقاموا بتجنيد بعض الإمعات العرب في التشكيك باللغة العربية وميزاتها, وعدم موافقتها لمتطلبات العصر,ودعوا إلى اتخاذ اللغات الأجنبية كالإنكليزية والفرنسية.
والواقع يشهد على عكس ما حاولوا إظهاره ,فاللغة العربية كانت لقرون مديدة لغة العلم الوحيدة والمصدر الرئيسي للعلوم الحديثة,وكتّابها وكتبهم لا تزال مراجعًا لعديد من العلوم ,وهي اللغة الوحيدة التي صهرت الشعوب الإسلامية على إختلاف أعراقهم وأجناسهم ولغاتهم في بوتقة واحدة ,والتاريخ يشهد لعلماء مسلمين غير عرب أبدعوا أيما إبداع في اللغة العربية ونحوها وقواعدها وشعرها ونثرها,وفي هذا قالت الكاتبة الألمانية"زيغريد هونكه":"إن كل الشعوب التي حكمها العرب اتحدت بفضل اللغة العربية والدين الإسلامي بتأثير قوة الشخصية العربية من ناحية وتأثير الروح الإسلامية الفذة من ناحية أخرى في وحدة ثقافية ذات تماسك عظيم"...فهي هنا قد أدركت الرابطة القوية بين الطاقة العربية والطاقة الإسلامية وقوة تأثيرهما على المسلمين من كل الأعراق والأجناس.
إن أهداف المستشرقين على اختلاف أجناسهم هم وجه لعملة واحدة ألا وهي هدم الإسلام ,يقول الله تعالى:" وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِين".
وفيما يلي أقوال الغرب في اللغة العربية وقوتها وتأثيرها وبلاغتها التي تفوق كل ذوق أدبي ويقره كل فكر سام:
1.أكّد المؤرخ "دوزي" في كتابه "تاريخ مسلمي إسبانيا" قائلًا:"أن أهل الذوق من الإسبان بهرتهم نصاعة الأدب العربي واحتقروا البلاغة اللاتينية، وصاروا يكتبون بلغة العرب الفاتحين».
2.ويصف "فيكتور بيرار" اللغة العربية، في القرن الرابع الهجري بأنها : 
" أغنى، وأبسط، وأقوى، وأرق، وأمتن وأكثر اللهجات الإنسانية مرونة وروعة. فهي كنز يزخر بالمفاتن، ويفيض بسحر الخيال، وعجيب المجاز، رقيق الحاشية مهذب الجوانب، رائع التصوير. وأعجب ما في الأمر أن البدو كانوا هم سدنة هذه الذخائر، وجهابذة النثر العربي جبلة وطبعا. ومنهم استمد كل الشعراء ثراءهم اللغوي وعبقريتهم في القريض
3.ويقول (جورج ريفوار) : إن نفوذ العربية أصبح بعيد المدى، حتى أن جانباً من أوربا الجنوبية أيقن بأن العربية هي الأداة الوحيدة لنقل العلوم والآداب. وأن رجال الكنيسة اضطروا إلى ترجمة مجموعاتهم الدينية إلى العربية لتسهل قراءتها في الكنائس الإسبانية وأن "جان سيفل" وجد نفسه مضطراً إلى أن يحرر بالعربية معارض الكتب المقدسة ليفهمها الناس.
4.وقد أكد "كوستاف لوبون" في كتابه (حضارة العرب ص 174) أن للعربية آثاراً مهمة في فرنسا نفسها. ولاحظ المؤرخ "سديو" عن حق أن لهجة ناحيتي "أوفيرني" "وليموزان" زاخرة بالألفاظ العربية، وأن الأعلام تتسم في كل مكان بالطابع العربي.
5.وقال (إغتاطيوس كراتشوفسكي): "أول ما نلحظه، من أول نظرة نلقيها على هذه اللغة - أي العربية - الغنى العظيم في الكلمات، والإتقان في الشكل، والليونة، والتركيب.
6.ويقول (ادوراد فارديك) : « اللغة العربية من أكثر لغات الأرض امتيازاً - وهذا الامتياز من وجهين : الأول من حيث ثروة معجمها، والثاني من حيث استيعاب آدابها.
7.ويعقب (ريتشارد كريتفيل) على اللغة العربية قائلاً :"إنه لا يعقل أن تحل اللغة الفرنسية، أو الانجليزية محل اللغة العربية. وإن شعباً له آداب غنية، منوعة، كالآداب العربية، ولغة مرنة، ذات مادة لا تكاد تفنى، لا يخون ماضيه، ولا ينبذ إرثاً ورثه، بعد قرون طويلة عن آبائه وأجداده".
هذه أقوال بعضهم تنقض شبهات ومغالطات وهترات بعضهم الآخر, وتبين وبكل وضوح وجلاء فوقية اللغة العربية وسموها وعلو قدرها ,إختارها الله الخبير العليم وسيلة في ختم النبوة ورفع الوحي لتكون لغة القرآن ولغة الشرع والدين الذي إرتضاه الله لعباده. 
8. وقال يوهان فك في كتابه"العربية:دراسات في اللغة واللهجات والأساليب العربية":"لم يحدث حدث في تاريخ اللغة العربية أبعد أثرًا في تقرير مصيرها منذ ظهور الإسلام, ففي ذلك العهد_قبل أكثر من 1300 عام_ عندما رتل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلام القرآن الكريم على بني وطنه بلسان عربي مبين,تأكدت رابطة وثيقة بين لغته والدين الجديد,طانت ذات دلالة عظيمة النتائج في مستقبل هذا اللغة.
ولا ينحصر هذا الدور الذي لعبته اللغة العربية منذ ذلك الوقت في العالم الإسلامي كافة ,من حيث لغة الدين والحضارة على الإطلاق,بل يتجاوزه بمقدار أعظم إلى النتائج التي تركتها غزوات الفتح على أيدي البدو تحت راية الإسلام في لغتهم.وبذلك صارت اللغة العربية لغة الطبقات السائدة الموجّهة في دولة سرعان ما امتدت رقعتها_في أوج اتساعها وانتشارها بعد 700م_ من اسبانيا غربًا إلى أواسط آسيا نحو الشرق."اهـ


----------



## مهاجر (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخي هذا اثبات وجود وسأعود بالتعليق قريباً بعد قرأة ما كتبته في الفترة السايقة

جزاك الله خير على هذه الموسوعة النادرة ... جهد مقدر وجعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن سينا (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل المشرف العام مهاجر حيّاك الله من متابع....وأنا بإنتظار ما تبدونه من رأيِ في كتابي هذا.


----------



## ابن سينا (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
فأما المحور الأول والذي يتعلق بالخط العربي ,فقد تناسى القوم روعة الخط العربي وبهاء حرفه وزخرف شكله,وتجاهل القوم اهتمام المسلمين بالخط والقلم وبيان أهميته وفضله, وما جاء في القرآن والسنة وفصيح العرب من شعر ونثر في فضل القلم والأقلام.
ومما قيل في فضل" القلم":
قوله تعالى:"اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ{3} الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ {4} عَلَّمَ الْإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ".فأضاف تعليم القلم إلى نفسه وأمتن به على عباده.ناهيك بذلك شرفًا.وقال عزوجل:"ن وَالْقَلَمِ وَمَا يَسْطُرُونَ "فأقسم بما يسطرون.
وقال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام:"عليكم بحسن الخط فإنه من مفاتيح الرزق", وقال عليه السلام:"الخط الحسن يزيد الحق وضوحًا", وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"إذا كتب أحدكم "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" فليمد السين",وقال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه:"أكرموا أولادكم بالكتابة".
وقال عبدالله بن عباس:"الخط لسان اليد",وقال جعفر بن يحيى:"الخط سمة الحكمة.وبه يفصل شذورها.وينتظم منثورها.
وقال الشيباني:"الخط لسان اليد,وبهجة الضمير,وسفير العقول,ووصي الفمر,وسلام المعرفة,وأنس الإخوان عند الفرقة,ومحادثتهم على بعد المسافة,ومستودع السر وديوان الأمور",وقال أفلاطون:"الخط عقال العقل",وقال اقليدس:"الخط هندسة روحانية بآلة جسمانية".
وقول الشاعر :
أخرس ينطق بالمحكمات***وجثماته صامت أجوف
بمكـة ينظـق خفـيـة***وبالشام منطقه يعـرف
ومن فضل القلم أن أول المخلوقات,لما روى عبادة بن الصامت عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"أول ما خلق الله القلم,وقال له:"أكتب.فجزى بما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة".
وقال إبن المقفع:"الأقلام مطايا الفطن,ورسل الكرام وبيان البنان.وقوام الأمور بشيئين:القلم والسيف,والقلم فوق السيف".وأنشد يقول:"
أن يخدم القلم السيف الذي خضعت***له الرقاب وكلـت دونـه الأمـم
كذا قضى الله للأقلام مـذ بريـت***أن السيوف لها مذ أرهفت خـدم
وقال أبو تمام الطائي:
ولضربة من كاتب ببنانـه***أمضى وأبلغ من دقيق حسام
قوم إذا عزموا عداوة حاسد***سفكوا الدما بأسنة الأقـلام
وأجاد غيره من الشعراء حين قال:
قوم إذا أخذوا الأقلام من غضب***ثم اعتمدوا بـه مـاء المنيـات
نالوا به من أعاديهم وإن كثروا***ما لا ينـال بحـد المشرقيـات
ولولا أنا نبالغ لقلنا أن الكتابة بالخط العربي فرض , فهناك علاقة وطيدة بين الرسم والقراءة,والقراءات موقوفة والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام عندما قال :" إذا كتب أحدكم "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" فليمد السين", قصد "السين" في الخط العربي, وقوله علي السلام:" الخط الحسن يزيد الحق وضوحًا",قصد الخط العربي ولم يقصد الخط اللاتيني , وقول الله تعالى:" وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ مُّصَدِّقٌ لِّسَاناً عَرَبِيّاً", عربي اللسان والخط ,وقد أصاب المستشرق المنصف الإيطالي كارلو نللّينو عندما قال :"أن الخط العربي موافق لطبيعة اللغة العربية".
والخط العربي يعد من أثار الثقافة العربية الإسلامية ,ورمز الحضارة الإسلامية وفنًا إسلامياً بهر العجم قبل العرب,ومن شدة تألق العرب بالخط جعلوه في مبانيهم ومساجدهم ,ولم تخل المشكاوات والآواني من الخط العربي برونقه وزخرفته السحرية.
ويعتبر أرقى وأجمل خطوط العالم البشري على وجهه البسيطة فإن له من حسن شكله وجمال هندسته وبديع نسقه ما جعله محبوبًا حتى لغير العرب.
وقيل أن أول من كتب بالعربية هو إسماعيل عليه السلام,وقيل رجل يُقال له "مرامر بن مروة" وهو رجل من أهل الأنبار، فأصل الكتابة في العرب من الأنبار,ومن أقدم الأثار في الكتابة العربية ما عثرعليه في موقع أم الجمال بسوريا _270 م_, ونقش آخر في صحراء النمارة على قبر الشاعر امرئ القيس _328 م_,ونقش ثالث في مدينة حران _569م_,وأما سبب عدم وجود تاريخ دقيق في الكتابة العربية هو أن العرب كانوا أميين ,ولم تخط العرب الخط ولم تبدع في استعمال المدواة والقلم ,فهم اعتمدوا النقل والرواية شأنهم شأن الأمم الأمية.
بدأ اهتمام المسلمين في الخط في عهد عمر بن الخطاب,كُتب القرآن في زمانه على طريقة الكتابة الحجازية وعرف ذلك الخط بالخط الحجازي.وقد سبق الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام اهتمامه في الخط العربي وتعلمه حيث أنه اشترط على كل واحد من أسرى بدر ممن يجيدون الكتابة تعليم عشرة من أبناء المسلمين. فانتشرت الكتابة بين المسلمين، وما كاد يتم نزول القرآن حتى كان لرسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أكثر من أربعين كاتبًا.
وقد اشتهر أربعة من الصحابة ممن استُعملوا لكتابة المصاحف لعثمان وهم: زيد بن ثابت، وعبد الله بن الزبير، وسعيد بن العاص، وعبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام.
ولما ازدهرت الحضارة الإسلامية أصبح الخط فناً، فوضعت له قواعد علمية بعد أن كان غاية المعرفة، وجعلت له أساليب وطرائق تهدف كلها إلى إظهار كل مناظر الفتنة ومظاهر الجمال المتناهي فيه، حيث أعطيت للخط أشكال مختلفة تتسم بالرشاقة ويضفي عليه سحرًا خلابًا.
اهتم المسلمون الأتراك بالخط العربي وأقاموا مراكزًا ودورًا لتعليمه,وكان السلطان العثماني سليمان القانوني من المحبين للخط العربي وفنونه,وقد أبدع السلطان أحمد خان الثالث فيه وكتب بخط يده عدة مصاحف ,وأكرموا الخطاطين وجعلوا لهم رواتب وصلت إلى 400 جنيه عثماني ذهبًا,وأبدع منهم كثير, أمثال: يساري أفندي، ومصطفى راقم، وممتاز بك، والحافظ عثمان، وعبد الله زهدي، وعبد العزيز الرفاعي، وحامد الآمدي.
*أنواع الخط العربي: ​**1.الخط الكوفي *
وهو من أجود الخطوط شكلا ومنظراً وتنسيقاً وتنظيماً، فأشكال الحروف فيه متشابهة، وزاد من حلاوته وجماله أن تزين بالتنقيط ، وقد بدأت كتابته من القرن الثاني الهجري، ثم ابتكر الإيرانيون الخط الكوفي الإيراني وهو نوع من الخط الكوفي العباسي تظهر فيه المدات أكثر وضوحًا، ثم ظهر الخط الكوفي المزهر وفيه تزدان الحروف بمراوح نخيلية تشبه زخارف التوريق، وشاع استعمال هذا النوع في إيران في عهد السلاجقة، وفي مصر في العهد الفاطمي.
*2.خط النسخ *
وضع قواعده الوزير إبن مقلة، وأُطلق عليه النسخ لكثرة استعماله في نسخ الكتب ونقلها، لأنه يساعد الكاتب على السير بقلمه بسرعة أكثر من غيره، ثم كتبت به المصاحف في العصور الوسطى الإسلامية، وامتاز بإيضاح الحروف وإظهار جمالها وروعتها.
*3.خط الثلث *
من أروع الخطوط منظرا وجمالاً وأصعبها كتابة وإتقانا، يمتاز عن غيره بكثرة المرونة إذ تتعدد أشكال معظم الحروف فيه ؛ لذلك يمكن كتابة جملة واحدة عدة مرات بأشكال مختلفة، ويطمس أحيانا شكل الميم للتجميل، ويقل استعمال هذا النوع في كتابة المصاحف، ويقتصر على العناوين وبعض الآيات والجمل لصعوبة كتابته، ولأنه يأخذ وقتاً طويلاً في الكتابة.
*4.الخط المصحفي* 
كتبت المصاحف بحروف خط الثلث، وبعد العناية والإهتمام به وتجويده سُمي بالمحقق، ثم تطورت الكتابة لتكون على صورة أخرى سميت بالخط المصحفي جمعت بين خط النسخ والثلث. 
*5.الخط الديواني *
هو الخط الرسمي الذي كان يستخدم في كتاب الدواوين، وكان سرًا من أسرار القصور السلطانية في الخلافة العثمانية، ثم انتشر بعد ذلك، وتوجد في كتابته مذاهب كثيرة ويمتاز بأنه يكتب على سطر واحد وله مرونة في كتابة جميع حروفه.
*6.الخط الأندلسي - المغربي* 
مشتق من الخط الكوفي، وكان يسمى خط القيروان نسبة إلى القيروان عاصمة المغرب ، ونجده في نسخ القرآن المكتوبة في الأندلس وشمال إفريقيا، ويمتاز هذا الخط باستدارة حروفه استدارة كبيرة، وبمتحف المتروبوليتان عدة أوراق من مصاحف مكتوبة بالخط الأندلسي. 
*7.خط الرقعة *
يمتاز هذا النوع بأنه يكتب بسرعة وسهولة، وهو من الخطوط المعتادة التي تكتب في معظم الدول العربية، والملاحظ فيه أن جميع حروفه مطموسة عدا الفاء والقاف الوسطية .
*8.الخط الفارسي *
يعد من أجمل الخطوط التي لها طابع خاص يتميز به عن غيره، إذ يتميز بالرشاقة في حروفه فتبدو وكأنها تنحدر في اتجاه واحد، وتزيد من جماله الخطوط اللينة والمدورة فيه، لأنها أطوع في الرسم وأكثر مرونة لاسيما إذا رسمت بدقة وأناقة وحسن توزيع ، وقد يعمد الخطاط في استعماله إلى الزخرفة للوصول إلى القوة في التعبير بالإفادة من التقويسات والدوائر، فضلاً عن رشاقة الرسم، فقد يربط الفنان بين حروف الكلمة الواحدة والكلمتين ليصل إلى تأليف إطار أو خطوط منحنية وملتفة يُظهر فيها عبقريته في الخيال والإبداع .


----------



## ابن سينا (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
وأما الخط اللاتيني فهو في أصله يعود إلى الخط الإغريقي والذي بدوره أشتق من الخط الفينيقي ,فالإغريق أخذوا عن الفينيقيين في عام 403 ق.م أبجديتهم وطوروها حيث صار لديهم أبجدية خاصة بهم والتي أصبحت أساسا للأبجدية في الغرب، ثم جاء الرومان فأخذوا الأبجدية الإغريقية، فأبقوا على بعض الأحرف كما هي (حوالي إثنا عشر حرفاً) وعدلوا سبعة أحرف، كما أعادوا استعمال ثلاثة أحرف كان قد بطل استعمالها، فيما عرف باللغة اللاتينية، وقد سادت الأبجدية الرومانية واللغة اللاتينية بلاد أوروبا بعد سيطرة الإمبراطورية الرومانية على بلاد الغرب.
وعدد أحرف اللاتينية الكلاسيكية لا يزيد على ثلاثة وعشرين حرفًا, وبعد تعديل الإنكليز أصبحت حروف اللغة الإنكليزية ستة وعشرين حرفًا, ولا يخفى على أحد وجود تكرار للحرف المنطوق بشكل مغاير للآخر. 
والغريب في الأمر أنه بعدما دخل المسلمون الأندلس، لم تمض ثلاثون سنة حتى أصبح الناس يخطون الكتب اللاتينية بأحرف عربية،تاركين الخط اللاتيني وكارهونه. وما انقضى جيل واحد حتى ألجأتهم الحاجة إلى ترجمة التوراة وقوانين الكنيسة إلى العربية؛ ليتمكن رجال الدين أنفسهم من فهمها.
وهنالك لم يقل أحد بعدم صلاحية الحروف العربية لكتابة اللغة اللاتينية. 
وبعد ثمانية قرون حدث أن ” كان المتنصرون من المغاربة في ذلك العهد– أيام محاكم التفتيش – يكتبون العربية بأحرف أسبانية، وهم أذلاء محتقرون من أنفسهم ومن المسيحيين، فحظر عليهم فيليب الثاني سنة 1556 استعمال العربية“. إنما يتذكر أولوا الألباب.
والذين ينادون بتبديل الحروف العربية وكتابتها بالحروف اللاتينية, فحالهم حال الذين قال الله بهم:" أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ",فهم يستبدلون الخط اللاتيني بالخط العربي,وهو استبدال الدنيّ بالعليّ, والقبيح بالحسن.
وهؤلاء لم يكن لهم صوتٌ مسموع ولم يجدوا أذانًا لهم صاغية,ولم يبيحوا ما في صدورهم من غل وحقد على العربية في زمن الدولة الإسلامية,رغم نهيق بعضهم في تلك الحقبة الزمنية,ومن الغريب أيضًا أن أول من أعلن نيته في استبدال الخط اللاتيني بالخط العربي هو الشاعر العربي العراقي جميل صدقي الزهاوي والذي يعود نسبه إلى القبيلة العربية بني مخزوم, والذي نشر اقتراحاً له في مجلة المقتطف في سنة 1896, أسماه "الخط الجديد",ووضع أشكالًا غريبة شاذة.
أقول كما قال الشاعر:

لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيًا***ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي 

وأسأل شاعرنا العربي القح كيف لو كتبت شعرك بالخط الطلاسمي هذا؟؟.
وقد مهّد شاعرنا العظيم هذا الطريق أمام العابثين بالخط العربي,وشجعهم على إشهار ما في صدورهم ,فأطل علينا داود الجلبي الموصلي“ بهامته ونشر في عام 1905 رسالة بالتركية في ”استانبول“ حث فيها الترك والعرب والإيرانيين على استعمال الحروف اللاتينية.
بعدها برزت دعوة المستشرق الفرنسي" لويس ماسينون" وقال محاضرة ألقاها في عام 1929 : " لا حياة للغة العربية إلا إن كتبت بحروف لاتينية".
وجاء الأب أنستاس الكرملي الذي عارض في البداية فكرة الكتابة بالخط اللاتيني,ثم وافق بعدها واقترح تصورًا للحركات,فالفتحة تكتب بالفٍ, والكسرة بياءٍ, والضمة بواوٍ ,واقترح أشكالاً جديدة للحركات الأوربية التي لا نظير لها في اللغة العربية مثل u,e,o.فعلاّم يدل هذا؟
وفي عام 1929 نشرت مجلة " لغة العرب" السؤال الآتي: " ما رأيكم في تبديل الحروف العربية من الحروف اللاتينية"؟,وجاء جواب الأب أنستاس الكرملي على النحو الآتي:" أن في تصوير كلامنا العربي بحروف لاتينية منافع ومضار".إلى أن قال:" ونحن نرى أنه يأتي يوم تشيع لغة واحدة في العالم كله، وهذه اللغة تكون لسان الأمة القهارة الجبارة.. إذن لابد من كتابة العربية بحروف لاتينية، شئنا أم أبينا".
وقد رد عليه محمد مسعود ردًا بليغًا شديد اللهجة,فهو _محمد مسعود_ يرى أن في الحروف العربية ميزات لا تتوافر في غيرها من اللغات, وأهمها الإختصار,وأقل إلمام باللغة يُغني القارئ _أوالكاتب_ عن الشكل الكامل,فلا يحتاج إلا إلى بعض الحركات توضع على حرف واحد أو حرفين في كل بضع كلمات,مرشدًا إلى الصواب في النطق,ووافيًا على كل حال من مزالق الأخطاء.وأن العربية نفسها فيها من الحروف ومن الأصوات ما لا يوجد له نظير ولا مقابل في اللغات الأوربية .
فالعربية لا تكتب إلا بحروف عربية,وغير ذلك تنقطع بلغة العرب الأسباب, وينثلم جدار القومية العربية,وتُحل أواصر الدين,بل وتعمل فيه معاول الهدم والتدمير.
وكان من المتحمسين لفكرة الإستبدال عبد العزيز فهمي, والطامة الكبرى أنه عضو في مجمع اللغة العربية, وفي جلسته المنعقدة في بداية عام 1944,قدم رسالته بعنوان " اقتراح اتخاذ الحروف اللاتينية لرسم الكتابة العربية",وتصدى له أعلام فذة وفندوا ما يزعم وبيّنوا قُبح ما يهذي, ومنهم: محمد كرد علي، وإسعاف النشاشيبي، وإسماعيل مظهر.
وتعالت بعض الأصوات تنادي وتجهر باستبدال الخط اللاتيني بالخط العربي ,ووجدت هذه الدعوة أصداءً لها :
1."إبراهيم حمودي الملا " وكتابه "طباعة اللغة العربية بالحروف اللاتينية" 
2."عثمان صبري" و كتابه " نحو أبجدية جديدة"
3."الجنيدي خليفة" وكتابه " نحو عربية أفضل"
4."سعيد عقل" 
5."أنيس فريحة" 
فأخونا _أبرهام_ إبراهيم الملا هذا وضع في كتابه " طباعة اللغة العربية بالحروف اللاتينية " الذي كتبه في عام 1956اقتراحًا للحروف اللاتينية التي يمكن أن تحل محل العربية,وإليكم نموذجًا لترونها,فهي أقبح من رؤوس الشياطين:
التلفظ بالحروف اللاتينية a a aa b t th j h
الحروف المقترحة i ! i1 b tْ x j G
الحروف العربية أ إ آ ب ت ث ج ح
وأما عثمان صبري والذي شغل منصب وكيل محكمة إستئناف ألف كتابًا في عام 1964,أسماه"نحو أبجدية جديدة", ومما قال فيه هذا الألمعي وعلى صفحة الغلاف:" دراسة عامة لتاريخ الكتابة وعيوبها، تنتهي باقتراح أبجديتين صوتيتين مثاليتين، مطلوب من القارئ أن يختار إحداهما لتستعمل بدلا من الأبجدية الحالية التي ساعدت على تفشي الأمية، وتعوق سير العلم والحضارة في العالم العربي".اهـ
والجنيدي , والذي هو خريج الزيتونة وإن كان على خجل وتمنّع أن يقول ما قاله أقرانه في تغيير الحروف,فقد تألق باقتراح أغرب من العنقاء وأشنع من الغول,والذي أبقى الحرف العربي كما هو مع التعبير عن الحركات بأرقام يوضع في عقب كل حرف للدلالة على الحركة، كما يأتي:
للضمة رقم 1,فنكتب كلمة قُم : ق1م
وللفتحه رقم2,فمثلًا كلمة قَلْب,تكتب:ق1ل5ب
وللكسرة رقم3,فتكتب كلمة عِلم :ع3ل5م
وللتضعيف رقم4,ونكتب كلمة عمّر:عم24ر
وللسكون رقم 5,فكلمة سعْد,تكتب: س2ع5د
أرأيتم بالله عليكم أشنع من هذا؟,وأقبح من هذه الأشكال؟؟؟
وأما سعيد عقل ومحاولته العقيمة في الإصرار والتصميم على الكتابة بالحرف اللاتيني ,فهو قام بالكتابة فعلًا بالخط اللاتيني,فكان كتابه"يارا" الذي لم ير أي نجاح ومات كمتًا, فعاد بخفيّ حنين, وكتب بالحرف العربي.
وأنيس فريحة الذي طار فرحًا باقتراح عبد العزيز فهمي وتبناه ، وهو يعتبر الخط اللاتيني الحل (الوحيد) لمشكلة ا لخط العربي, ويعدد مزاياه في أنه حرف (جميل) شائع عالميا، وأنه (مثالي) ، يحل مشكلة الحركات، وييسر الاقتباس من اللغات الأجنبية.


----------



## ابن سينا (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
ومع هذه الحرب الضارية ضد الحرف العربي, فقد بقي حيًا وسجّل حياة حافلة ووجودًا متميزًا في كثير من لغات العالم وحتى عهد قريب وما يزال يبسط هيمنته على قلوب أقوام كثيرة غيرعربية العرق أو اللسان,
ومن اللغات التي بادرت باستعمال الخط العربي وما زالت الفارسية (الإيرانية),والأردية ,وبعض لغات إفريقيا,هذا بالإضافة إلى بعض اللغات التي كانت بالأمس القريب تكتب بالخط العربي:التركية والذي أزالها المغضوب عليه _كمال آتاتورك_,ولغات بعض دول البلقان:
1.البانيا: كانت الألبانية من أبرز اللغات التي تعتمد الحرف العربي للكتابة، إلى أن جاء سامي فراشري (1850-1904) فكان أول من دعا إلى كتابة الألبانية والتركية بحروف لاتينية. فنشر مقالا في جريدة ”الصباح“ عاب فيه على اللغة التركية أنها أصبحت لغة عربية فارسية. وكان أول من أعلن دعوته إلى التخلي عن الحرف العربي في كتابة اللغة التركية. 
وقد بادر في سنة 1878 إلى اقتراح أبجدية جديدة للغة الألبانية تقوم على الحروف اللاتينية ونشر فيها في 1879 أول كتاب لتعليم اللغة الألبانية.وبعد خمسين عاما فرض أتاتورك الحروف اللاتينية على اللغة التركية.
وأن الأدب الألباني كتب بعضا من روائعه بالحروف العربية. منها ملحمة في 13 ألف بيت تحكي واقعة كربلاء، وأخرى في 56 ألف بيت مكتوبة كذلك بالحروف العربية.وكان آخر كتاب طبع في اللغة الألبانية بالحروف العربية قد صدر سنة 1970.
2.بوسنيا:كانت لهم لغة خاصة من أصل سلافي عُرفت باسم لغة "البوسانشيتسا"، وكان البوسنيون يكتبون ويؤلفون ويقرءون لغتهم هذه بالحروف العربية،وهي لغة كانت غنية بمفردات عربية الأصل، كما يظهر من المخطوطات النادرة التي تحتضنها مكتبة "غازي خسروف بيك" في سراييفو.
وظل مسلمو البوسنة يستعملون لغة البوسانشيتسا حتى مجيء الاحتلال النمساوي ؛ حيث ألغى الاحتلال استعمال الحروف العربية، وأحل محلها الحروف اللاتينية,فتقطعت بهم الأسباب وأصبحوا أميين.
ومما أثار دهشتي وزاد عجبي من بني قومي من العرب ودعوتهم لإستخدام الخط اللاتيني في حين أن بعض دول الإتحاد السوفيتي سابقًا والتي جل سكانها من المسلمين التي فرض ستالين عليها الأبجدية الروسية، ما أن رأت نفسها قد تحللت من نير الشيوعية حتى حاولت الرجوع إلى الحرف العربي بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي، لكن جرت محاولات لفرض الحرف اللاتيني عليها ، بحجة أن الأبجدية اللاتينية ضرورية للانفتاح على العالم والعلم والتطور. وقد تبنت فعلا كل من "كازاخستان" و"أوزبكستان" و"تركمانستان" و"قرقيزيا" و"أذربيجان" الحرف اللاتيني، بينما رجعت "طاجكستان" إلى الحرف العربي وهي تكتب بالخط العربي الآن.
وكذلك الأمر حصل في شرق اسيا, فقد كانت ماليزيا وأندونيسيا تكتب المالوية بالحروف العربية حتى قدوم الاستعمار الإنكليزي ومحاربته العربية فنشروا الحرف اللاتيني في هذه الدول.
وفي مقاطعة "شينغ جيانغ" وأهلها مسلمون, والتي ألحقت بالصين الشعبية ولغة أهلها تسمى "اللغة اليوغورية", ,والتي كانت حتى السيتينات تكتب بالخط العربي ,حتى قيام الثورة الثقافية، ففرضت كتابتها بالحرف اللاتيني من بين إجراءات تستهدف الانتماء إلى الإسلام. وكان من بينها إغلاق المساجد ومنع مظاهر التدين... وبعد موت "ماو تسي تونغ"، ثم القضاء على العصابة الرباعية التي تتزعمها زوجته وإنهاء الثورة الثقافية، سمحت السلطات بكتابة اللغة اليوغورية بالحرف العربي. لكن عاد المنع مرة أخرى في فترة التسعينات مع الانتهاكات الجسيمة لحقوق الإنسان. وهو ما سجله تقرير خاص لمنظمة العفو الدولية في أبريل 1999. يقول التقرير حرفيا: 
".. وأغلقت عدة مساجد ومدارس دينية منذ ذلك الوقت، كما توقف استخدام الحرف العربي في الكتابة، وفرضت قيود شديدة على رجال الدين المسلمين، وطرد أو ألقي القبض على الفقهاء المسلمين الذين اعتبرتهم الحكومة من "المشاغبين" أو ممن لا يبدون امتثالا كافيا لأوامرها. وحظر على المسلمين الذين يعملون في الدوائر الحكومية والمؤسسات الحكومية الأخرى إقامة شعائر دينهم، كما أنهم يفقدون وظائفهم إذا لم يمتثلوا للأوامر“ 
وفي إفريقيا تربع الخط العربي على عرش الكتابة في كثير من الدول الإفريقية ,فاللغة السواحيلية لم تعرف إلا الخط العربي حتى وصول المبشرين إليها وخاصة الألمان فقاموا باستبدال الحرف العربي الذي تكتب به اللغة السواحيلية إلى الحرف اللاتيني,وفي إقليم عفر بإثيوبيا الذي يتحدث كثير من السكان العربية، ويتعلمونها في بعض المساجد والكتاتيب؛ لأن مدارس الدولة لا تعلم العربية هناك. وجميع العفر مسلمون، ولهم لهجة محكية لا يكتبونها، لأنهم يكتبون بالعربية. لكن أخيرا قامت بعض الهيئات (الخيرية) بكتابة الإنجيل باللغة العفرية بحروف لاتينية.ونشره في ذلك الإقليم رغبة في التنصير ونشر الخط اللاتيني.
يقدم سعد الدين العثماني لمحة تاريخية عن محاولات إلغاء الحرف العربي :" ” وكان الحرف العربي إلى عهد قريب هو المستعمل في إفريقيا بدون منازع، إلى أن فرض عليها أن تغير حرفها إلى الحرف اللاتيني من قبل الاستعمار الأوروبي أو بعض الأنظمة الشيوعية. ومن آخر اللغات التي فرض عليها تغيير حرفها لغة "الهاوسا" في شمال نيجيريا واللغة الصومالية واللغة التجرينية في إريتيريا."اهـ


----------



## ابن سينا (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
المحور الثاني:​وهذا المحور يدور حول نقطتين أساسيتين:الأولى التذمر من الإعراب والـتأفف من النحو,والثانية الدعوة إلى اللهجات العامية(الدارجة).
الإِعْرَابُ بالكَسْر: الإِبَانَةُ والإِفْصَاحُ عن الشَّيء. ومنه الحَدِيث الثّيِّبُ تُعْربُ عن نَفْسِها أَي تُفْصِح، وفي روَاية مُشَدَّدَة، والأَوّل حَكَاه ابنُ الأَثِير عن ابن قُتَيْبَة على الصَّوَاب، ويقال للعَرَبِيّ: أَعْرِبْ لي أَي أَبِنْ لي كلامَكَ. وأَعْربَ الكَلاَمَ وأَعرَب به: بَيَّنَه. أَنشد أَبُو زِيَاد: 
وَإِنِّي لأَكْنِي عَنْ قَذُورَ بِغَيْرِهَا =	وأُعْرِبُ أَحْيَاناً بِهَا فأُصَارِحُ
وأَعْرِبُ بحُجَّتِه، أي أَفْصَح بِهَا ولم يَتَّقِ أَحَداً.
والإعراب اصطلاحًا: تغيير العلامة الموجودة في آخر الكلمة ، لاختلاف العوامل الداخلة عليها ، لفظاً ، أو تقديراً.
وللإعراب أهمية بالغة في توضيح المعنى الذي تنشده الآيات القرآنية، وبيان ما تقصده من دلالات،وتغير العلامة في آخر الكلمة يغير المعنى ,ففي قول الله تعالى:" إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ غَفُورٌ",فول غيّرنا العلامة في آخر كلمة " اللَّهَ" من الفتح إلى الضم لأصبح الله هو الذي يخشى العلماء_والعياذ بالله_,وكذلك قوله تعالى:" ِ أَنَّ اللّهَ بَرِيءٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَرَسُولُهُ ",فلو غيّرنا حركة آخر كلمة" وَرَسُولُهُ"_اللام_ من الضم إلى الجر لأصاب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام براءة الله منه.
وقد حافظ المسلمون على إعراب كلامهم وتعلموا النحو والإعراب تجنبًا للحن وإفساد المعنى, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" أعربوا القرآن والتمسوا غرائبه", وقال عمر بن الخطاب:" أما بعد فتفقهوا في السنة وتفقهوا في العربية وأعربوا القرآن فإنه عربي وتمعددوا فإنكم معديون ", وقال الإمام مكي بن أبي طالب: "ورأيت من أعظم ما يجب على طالب علوم القرآن، الراغب في تجويد ألفاظه، وفهم معانيه، ومعرفة قراءاته ولغاته، وأفضل ما القارئ إليه محتاج، معرفة إعرابه والوقوف على تصرُّف حركاته وسواكنه؛ ليكون بذلك سالما من اللحن فيه، مستعينًا على إحكام اللفظ به، مطلعًا على المعاني التي قد تختلف باختلاف الحركات، متفهمًا لما أراد الله تبارك وتعالى به من عباده؛ إذ بمعرفة حقائق الإعراب تُعرف أكثر المعاني وينجلي الإشكال، وتظهر الفوائد، ويُفْهَم الخطاب، وتصحُّ معرفة حقيقة المراد".اهـ
وبعد فساد اللسان العربي وتدهوره وظهور اللهجات وسيطرة اللغات الأجنبية ونزوح القوم إلى التيسير ورفع الكلفة والعناء,خرج علينا منهم من يتذمر من الإعراب ويتأفف من النحو,قسم يدعو إلى تسهيله بدعوى الإصلاح,_وما هو إلا هدم وتدمير وتقويض عنصر رئيسي من عناصر الشخصية للأمة الإسلامية,فأيّ إصلاح هذا الذي يدعون إليه_ ,وقسم يدعو إلى الغائه, وكان أول من دعا إلى إلغاء الإعراب"قاسم أمين" عام 1912؛ حيث دعا إلى تسكين أواخر الكلمات عوضاً عن الإعراب كما يفعل الأتراك.
وقد أكد ذلك "سلامة موسى" فقال:" والتأفف من اللغة الفصحى التي نكتب بها ليس حديثاً؛ إذ يرجع إلى ما قبل ثلاثين عاماً حين نعى (قاسم أمين) على اللغة العربية صعوبتها، وقال كلمته المشهورة:" إن الأوروبي يقرأ لكي يفهم ونحن نفهم لكي نقرأ".
وتهالكت من بعده أذناب الغرب في دعوى الإصلاح هذه,فكان "عبد العزيز فهمي" الذي دعا لمثل دعوته في ترك الإعراب,و"يوسف الخال" الذي دعا إلى تحطيم بنيان اللغة والتخلص من العبء الثقيل وهو الإعراب،وكان من قبلهم "أحمد لطفي السيد" في عام 1899الذي قال: "إن سبب تراجع الأمة العربية تمسكها بالتشديد والتنوين"، ودعا إلى إصلاح قواعد الكتابة واقترح اقتراحًا غريبًا شاذًا ومعقدًا وهو دلالة الحروف على الحركات,أي ّ إظهارها حرفًا في آخر الكلمة بدل الحركة,فمثلًا نكتب ضَرَبَ على هذا النحو: ضاربا, وإثبات التنوين فمثلًا قَلَمٌ, تكتب: قلمون بالرفع, وقلمان بالنصب, وقلمين بالجر, وكما قال بفك الإدغام, فكلمة محمّدٌ تكتب:موحامدون بالرفع,موحامدان بالنصب, وموحامدين بالجر.
وكأنها لغة جده وأبيه , أو كان وليد الدؤولي أو حفيد الفراهيدي أو صهر سيبوية,فهل بعد هراءٌ وتخريف؟,فإن قصد التسهيل والتيسر فهو قد عقد الأمر أضعافًا ,وأما إن كان قصده التعقيد وزيادة كراهية العربية بإعرابها ونحوها, فهو بذلك قد أصاب وأجاد,ورام ما يصبو إليه.
وبينما الناس في أمن وسلام وإذ بالمدعو أنيس فريحة يصدر كتاباً أسماه : "في اللغة العربية وبعض مشكلاتها" أهداه إلى كل معلِّم يدرّس العربية رونقه بحديثٍ في أوله عن مزايا العربية، ثم رنَّقهُ بوصم العربية بالعجز عن الــلـحــاق بـالـعـلــوم والفنون، وجعل هجاءها من مشاكلها، ودعا إلى تيسير ذلك، وأخذ يحيي اقتراحاتٍ بائدةً لإصلاح ذلك . 
كما تأفف من مشكلات القواعد النحوية، واشتكى من الصرف ودعا في ثناياه إلى العامية !.
وعقبه آخر أسمه"مارون غصن" وألف في عام 1955كتاب "نحو عربية ميسرة",وكتب مقالاً عنوانه: "هذا الصرف وهذا النحو أمَا لهذا الليل من آخر؟"، سخر فيه من قواعد العربية، ودعا إلى تركها,هو يسخر من العربية وقواعدها ويهاجمها بحروفها وكلمها وأسلوبها وبلاغتها , فأيّ عرفان بالجميل هذا؟
وحديثًا_منذ بضع سنين_ ظهر ألمعي آخر وألف كتابًا باسم برّاق " لتحيا اللغة العربية.. ويسقط سيبويه", وهو وكيل وزارة الثقافة المصرية شريف الشوباشي,الذي عانى ويبدو أنه ما يزال يعاني من فهم العربية بإعرابها ونحوها, ويدعو إلى إلغاء الإعراب لما فيه من صعوبة ووعورة, وحتى شعراء العربية يجدون فيها صعوبة ويتهربون من النطق خوفًا من الزلل واللحن, وها هو يتهم المتنبي بأنه لم يكن يعرف العربية الفصحى كما يجب وأنه كان يخاف من الإعراب,يقول:"فالمتنبي يقول إنه خاف أن ينطق بلغة عربية سليمة – أثناء مطاردته- خوفاً من أن يكتشف الناس هويته؛ وهذا يدل على أن النطق بلغة سليمة يدل على أن المتكلم شخص غير عادي وخارق للعادة. فالنطق الخطأ إذن هو القاعدة. ومن لا يخطئ هو الاستثناء"اهـ, ما شاء الله على هذه العبقرية في الاستنباط والاستنتاج ونسج المقدمات المنطقية, وبعدها يتوجه في اللوم ويتهم اللغة العربية في عدم فهمها من قِبل ناطقيها ,ولا يلوم أيّ عربي لا يجيدها.فيقول:"لكل من يتعذب من جراء تعلم اللغة أو يشعر بعقدة نقص لعدم إجادته العربية لا تقلقوا.. فالعيب ليس فيكم، ولكنه في اللغة التي لم تشملها سنة التطوير".اهـ


----------



## ابن سينا (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
وأما الدعوة إلى اللهجات العامية فهي داءٌ عضال قد نهش في جسد الأمة الإسلامية الواحدة ,وبدأ يسيطر على عقول الجيل الجديد واستيسرته الأجيال الجديدة,بل وبدأت الأقلام تكتب كل بلهجته, في الصحف والمجلات ووسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة,وكأن هذا الحال هو الطبيعي وغيره الشاذ...وأصبح لهذه الدعوة أنصار وأصوات تصدح في كل مكان وفي كل مناسبة.
في القديم انتشرت اللهجات ,ولكنها لهجات من صميم اللغة العربية الأم,لهجات تكلمتها العرب على تنوع قبائلها,ولم تكن لهجات غريبة شاذة وحشية فاسدة اللسان العربي,وأما لهجات العرب في أيامنا هذه فهي لهجات يجتمع فيها كل ما هو غريب وشاذ وأجنبي ,وفيها كل لحن ورطانة اللغات الأجنبية. 
هنا سوف أبين_إن شاء الله_ اللهجات العربية قديمًا وحديثًا: 
اللغة (لغة):لَغَا - [ل غ و]. (مص. لَغِيَ). 1."تَرَدَّدَ اللَّغَا" : الصَّوْتُ. 2."تَكَلَّمَ بِاللَّغَا" : أَيْ مَا لاَ يُعْتَدُّ بِهِ وَلاَ يُلْتَفَتُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ كَلاَمٍ. 
وكذلك (لَغَا) في القول-ُ لَغْوًا: أَخطأ وقال باطلا. ويقال: لغا فلانٌ لَعْوًا: تكلَّم باللَّغو. ولغا بكذا: تكلَّمَ به . و- عن الصواب، وعن الطريق: مال عنه. و- الشَّيْء: بَطَلَ.
(لَغِيَ) في القول-َ لَغًا: لَغَا. و- بالأمر: أُولِع به. و- بالشيء: لزِمه فلم يفارقْه. و- بالماء والشَّرَاب: أَكثر منه وهو مع ذلك لا يَرْوَى. و- الطائرُ بصوته: نَغَمَ.
وفي لسان العرب:اللُّغَة أصوات يعبّر بها كلُّ قومٍ عن أغراضهم . وقيل ما جرى على لسان كلّ قومٍ . وقيل الكلام المصطلح عليهِ بين كل قبيلة . وقيل اللفظ الموضوع للمعنى.
قيل اشتقاق اللغة من لَغِيَ بالشيءِ أي لهج بهِ,وأصلها لُغْيٌ أو لَغْوٌ ( لا لُغْوَة كغُرْفَة خلافًا للمصباح ) فحُذِفت لامها وعُوِّض عنها بالتاءِ كما في ثُبَة وبُرَة ولا يبعد أن تكون مأخوذة من لوغوس باليونانية ومعناها كلمة.
واللهجة لغة:لَهِجَ بالأَمرِ لَهَجاً، ولَهْوَجَ، وأَلْهَجَ كلاهما: أُولِعَ به واعْتادَه، وأَلْهَجْتُه به.واللَّهَجُ بالشيء: الوُلوعُ به.
واللَّهْجَةُ واللَّهَجَةُ: طَرَفُ اللِّسان. واللَّهْجةُ واللَّهَجةُ: جَرْسُ الكلامِ، والفتحُ أَعلى. ويقال: فلان فصيحُ اللَّهْجَةِ واللَّهَجةِ، وهي لغته التي جُبِلَ عليها فاعتادَها ونشأَ عليها.
واللَّهْجةُ: اللسان، وقد يُحَرَّكُ. وفي الحديث: ما من ذي لَهْجةٍ أَصدَقَ من أَبي ذَرٍّ. وفي حديث آخر: أَصْدَق لَهْجةً من أَبي ذَرٍّ؛ قال: اللَّهْجةُ اللسان.
قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "نزل القرآن بسبع لغات كلها كاف شاف".قال أبي العباس أحمد بن يحيى ثعلب: ارتفعت قريش في الفصاحة عن عنعنة تميم، وكشكشة ربيعة، وكسكسة هوازن، وتضجع قيس، وعجرفية ضبة، وتلتلة بهراء. فأما عنعنة تميم فإن تميماً تقول في موضع أن: عن، تقول: عن عبد الله قائم،وأما تلتلة بهراء فإنهم يقولون: تِعلمون وتِفعلون وتِصنعون، بكسر أوائل الحروف.
وأما كشكشة ربيعة فإنما يريد قولها مع كاف ضمير المؤنث: إنكش، ورأيتكش وأعطيتكش؛ تفعل هذا في الوقف، فإذا وصلت أسقطت الشين.
وأما كسكسة هوازن فقولهم أيضاً: أعطيتكس ومنكس وعنكس. وهذا في الوقف دون الوصل. الإستنطاء
هو جعل العين ساكنة نوناً إذا جاورت الطاء, وذلك في الفعل ( أعطى ) وتصرفاته خاصة دون غيره من الكلمات التي تجاور فيها العين الطاء الساكنة ,مثل أعطى تصبح أنطى...وهكذا. 


التضجع :
التراخي في الكلام او التباطؤ فيه,(لغة قيس...واهل الخليل في فلسطين!) 

الإصنجاع : 
نوع من أنواع الإمالة الشديدة تكون فيه الألف أقرب فيه من الياء منها إلى أصلها الألف . أصحابها ( قيس ) , ( تميم ) وأسد.

الرثة:وهو على نوعين ,الاول : عجلة في الكلام وإسراع به,والثاني: لثغة من أنواع اللثغ المعروفة يقلب صاحبها اللام فيقول : ( جمي ) في الجمل.

الطمطمانية: إبدال لام التعريف ميماً مطلقاً , سواءً كانت اللام قمرية أو شمسيه مثل قولهم قام امرجل أي قام الرجل.

العجعجة : إبدال الياء المشددة جيماً في الوقف مثل خالي عويف وأبو علج.

الفحفحة: إبدال الحاء من كلمة حتى عيناً مثل : قراءة بن مسعود ..فتربصوا عتى حين.

قال ابن جني في كتابه الخصائص : فإذا كان الأمر في اللغة المعول عليها هكذا وعلى هذا فيجب أن يقل استعمالها، وأن يتخير ما هو أقوى وأشيع منها؛ إلا أن إنسانا لو استعملها لم يكن مخطئا لكلام العرب، لكنه كان يكون مخطئاً لأجود اللغتين. فأما إن احتاج إلى ذلك في شعر أو سجع فإنه مقبول منه، غير منعي عليه. وكذلك إن قال: يقول علي قياس من لغته كذا كذا، ويقول على مذهب من قال كذا كذا.
وكيف تصرفت الحال فالناطق على قياس لغة من لغات العرب مصيب غير مخطئ، وإن كان غير ما جاء به خيراً منه.
هذا ما استطعت حصره من لهجات عربية قديمة ,وهي من صميم اللغة العربية الفصحى وذلك لتداول العرب لها في تلك الأزمان.
وأما اللهجات العربية الحديثة والتي أصبحت طابعًا يميّز من خلاله العربي من أي البلاد وحتى من المناطق في كل بلد من بلاد العرب فهي بعيدة كل البعد وبعضها لا يستمد ألفاظها من اللغة الأم العربية بل من لغات أجنبية مثل الفرنسية والانكليزية والايطالية ,والغريب في الأمر ان كل صاحب لهجة يتزمت للهجته ولهجة بلاده وكأن الأمر أمر لهجة أو أخرى.

ومع اتساع رقعة الدولة الإسلامية، ووفود المسلمين الأوائل وفتوحاتهم غزت اللهجات العربية بيئات معمورة، يتكلم أهلها لغات غير عربية، منها: القبطي، والروماني، والفارسي، والآرامي، وغير ذلك من لغات كانت شائعة في البيئات التي تناولتها الفتوحات الإسلامية وبما أن الإسلام لغته العربية بلهجاتها وجُلّ أهالي البلاد المفتوحة دخلوا الإسلام ومن الطبيعي أن يتعلموا اللغة العربية ليفهموا الإسلام وأحكامه وبالتالي أهملت لغة البلاد الأصلية أو قُضي عليها قضاء تامًا، ولكنها تركت بعض الآثار في اللهجات العربية من الناحية الصوتية على الأقل، فتركت القبطية قبل انزوائها بعض الآثار في ألسنة المصريين حين تكلموا اللهجات العربية إذا علمنا أن القبطية ظلت يتكلم بها في بعض النواحي المصرية حتى القرن السابع عشر، استطعنا أن ندرك إلى أي مدى يمكن أن تكون لهجاتنا الحديثة (العامية المصرية) قد تأثرت ببعض الآثار اللغوية القبطية.

وقد حدث ما يشبه هذا مع العراق والشام وشمال إفريقيا,ففي العراق أثرت اللغة الأشورية,وفي بلاد الشام أثرت اللغات الأرامية ,وفي شمال أفريقيا اللغة البربرية...وهكذا.



ومن أهم الأسباب التي أدت إلى ظهور هذه اللهجات:​

1.دخول غير العرب في الإسلام ممن لاقوا صعوبة في نطق الحروف العربية واستبدالها بأحرف من لغتهم الأم لسهولتها.

2.وصول دفة الحكم مسلمين من غير العرب وجعلهم لغة الأم هي المتداولة بين أفراد الرعية بدل العربية الفصحى (إلا ما ندر!(
3.إدراك الغرب أن العربية هي القلب النابض للدين الإسلامي وخاصة بعد الحروب الصليبية,وفي القرن السادس عشر بدأ الغرب في إقصاء وفصل اللغة العربية عن الإسلام, وللعلم أن فرنسا أثناء احتلالها للجزائر أقامت المدارس والتي كانت تُدرس اللهجة المغربية فيها.
4.ونتيجة هذا الفصل بين الطاقة العربية والطاقة الإسلامية اتسعت الهوة بين العربية الفصحى والعامية إلى درجة أن استمرأ سكان تلك المناطق ركاكة اللفظ وسهولة النطق واتخذوها لغة تداول.
5.بعد القضاء على دولة الخلافة الإسلامية المتمثلة في الدولة العثمانية, وبالتحديد بعد معاهدة سايكس-بيكو ووضع الحدود للدول العربية الحالية وتربع القومية وتجلي الوطنية فتأججت النعرة (القبلية) والتحيز للهجة المنطقة.
6.ظهور أدباء وشعراء ممن تسلحوا باللغة العربية ودعوتهم إلى اتخاذ اللهجة المحلية كلغة تخاطب ,خاصة في الكتب والصحف وغير ذلك.
هذه الأمور حفزت من انتشار هذا الداء العضال الذي ينخر في عظام الأمة الإسلامية العريقة بإسلامها ولغتها العربية الراقية,هذا الداء الذي ما زال مستفحل في جسد الأمة ,ولإزالته لا بد من العودة إلى لغة القرآن وتقويم اللسان من اعوجاجه وجعل اللغة العربية الفصحى هي اللغة الوحيدة المتداولة وفي كافة نواحي الحياة.

هذه اللهجات يمكننا أن نقسمها إلى قسمين اثنين:

1.اللهجات المشرقية

2.اللهجات المغربية
اللهجات المشرقية وتضم:لهجات نيلية ومنها:المصرية,السودانية,ولهجة البقارة,ولهجات شامية ومنها:السورية,اللبنانية,الأردنية,والفلسطينية وأيضًا اللهجة المارونية القبرصية,ولهجات عراقية ومنها:العراقية,والأهوازية ,ولهجات شبه الجزيرة العربية ومنها:حجازية,نجدية,خليجية ويمنية.

وأما اللهجات المغربية وتضم:لهجة مغربية,جزائرية,وتونسية,ومالطية ,ولهجات بدوية ومنها:ليبية,صحراوية,وأندلسية منقرضة,ولهجات أخرى خليط ومنها:عربية نوبية,وعربية جوبية.

هذه هي اللهجات المتداولة في البلاد العربية باختصار. تختلف لهجات العربية العامية كثيراً الآن في المفردات وفي الأصوات والنحو والصرف (في اللهجات الدارجة وليس في أصل اللغة الفصحى)؛ فمثلاً، في لهجات الشام العامية يبدأ الفعل المضارع بالسابقة "ب"، والنفي يكون باستعمال "ما" (أنا ما بعرف، أنت ما بتعرف، إلخ.)، أما في مصر فتظهر اللاحقة "ش" (ما عرفش) التي قد تكون اختصارا لكلمة (شيء) التي صارت ملازمة للنفي وتكون اللهجة الفلسطينية وسطا بين الطرفين إذ تستخدم السابقة "ب" وتنفي باستخدام اللاحقة "ش" (أنا بعرفش أو أنا ما بعرفش).


----------



## ابن سينا (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذه هي الدعوة إلى العامية, وقد بينّت فيما سبق تاريخ ظهورها واستفحالها في بلداننا العربية,وواجب علينا النهوض بلغتنا الفصحى , إن تشرذمنا إلى دول عدة ووضع حدود بين دولنا وتقوقعنا في أقليات ووطنيات وقوميات زاد من الطين بلة,وأول الأوليات هي اعتصامنا بحبل الله وتجمعنا في دولة واحدة تحكم بالإسلام وقوانينه,فيسهل علينا النهوض بلغتنا الفصحى ,لغة القرآن الكريم...بما أن السياسة هي عبارة عن رعاية شؤون أفراد الرعية وهذه الرعاية تكون داخل الدولة وخارجها, يجب على دولتنا أن تنتهج برنامجًا في اللغة العربية داخليًا وخارجيًا وذلك بجعل مادة في الدستور على النحو الآتي:
" اللغة العربية هي وحدها لغة الإسلام وهي وحدها اللغة التي تستعملها الدولة.وبما أن الحاكم له الحق في تبني الأحكام الشرعية والقوانين الإدارية وبموجبها تصبح ملزمة ويجب طاعتها ,ولا تجوز مخالفتها,فيحق له أن يضع قانونًا يمنع بموجبه أن تستعمل لغة غير العربية الفصحى كما ويمنع بموجبه استعمال أي لهجة عامية" .
ويكون التطبيق في الداخل في عدة نواحي:​1.المدارس والجامعات: يجب أن يكون أ ساس التعليم في كافة مراحله الإسلام وتثبيت العقيدة الإسلامية في نفوس التلاميذ والطلاب,وفي المراحل الأولى يمنع أن يتعلم أي لغة أجنبية سوى اللغة العربية الفصحى,وعلى المعلمين الابتعاد عن اللهجات العامية المحلية بغض النظر عن الهدف,ووضع عقوبات على المعلمين المخالفين وقصاص التلاميذ والطلاب كل حسب مرحلته,وتنفير المعلمين من استعمال العامية وإظهار فسادها وبعدها عن فهم الإسلام .
توفير المكتبات وكافة وسائل الحصول على المعلومات والكتب في اللغة العربية الفصحى,وإقامة المسابقات وتقديم المحفزات المادية والمعنوية للمبدعين والمتفوقين في اللغة الفصحى وحتى للتلاميذ والطلاب الذين يلتزمون باستعمال اللغة العربية الفصحى.
وأما بالنسبة للعلوم التجريبية والطبية والتي ليس للعرب مؤلفات فيجب تعريبها وحسبما فعلته العرب في لغتها وذلك بإدراج اللفظة تحت إحدى التفعيلات العربية وتصبح اللفظة عربية كسواها,وهذا ما درجه القرآن مع الالفاظ العجمية.
2.في الأسواق والحياة العامة:يمنع التجار وغيرهم في الأسواق وغيرها من مرافق الحياة العامة من استعمال أي لفظ غير عربي فصيح,ويجب على الدولة في بادئ الأمر أن تُقيم دوائر تلاحق كل من يخالف.
تضع الدولة شرطًا أساسيًا في التوظيف في مؤسساتها وملحقاتها وهو معرفة اللغة العربية الفصحى وعدم التكلم إلا بها.
ترفض الدولة أي طلب يُقدم إليها او إلى من يقوم مقامها إذا كان بغير اللغة العربية الفصحى.
3.في البيت:على الأباء أن يعلموا أبناءهم اللغة العربية الفصحى وأن يعبروا عما في صدورهم الفصحى والابتعاد عن العامية وحث الأبناء على التخاطب بالفصحى ,عدم الاهتمام بمطالب الأبناء إذا طُلبت بالعامية,(وهذا يعتمد على تقوى الأباء, حيث لا توضع عقوبة على الأباء لمخالفتهم).
وأما التطبيق في الخارج فيكون في :​1. السفارات والبعثات الدبلوماسية:
بما أن دولة الخلافة سوف تضم_إن شاء الله_كل العرب والمسلمين وبكل لهجاتهم ,فاللغة الوحيدة المعتبرة شرعًا وقانونًا هي الفصحى,ولا اعتبار لأي لهجة عامية أخرى,والسفراء والقائمون على رعاية شؤون المسلمين والعرب يجب أن يكونوا ممن يتقنون اللغة الفصحى ولديهم إلمام باللغة والشريعة.
اللغة العربية هي لغة التخاطب مع غير العرب والرسائل والمستندات والوثائق المقدمة يجب أن تكون بلغة القرآن أي عربية فصحى,كما فعل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في بعثاته إلى الملوك والأمراء .
2.الجيوش وحمل الدعوة الإسلامية:
بما أن دولة الخلافة تسعى إلى حمل الإسلام إلى غير المسلمين بالدعوة والكلمة الحسنى أو بالجهاد, فيجب على كل من يحمل الدعوة أن يكون عارفًا باللغة الفصحى لأنها لغة القرآن الذي يدعو إليه وبها تٌفهم الأحكام الشرعية,ويجب على دولة الخلافة أن تفتح المعاهد والمدارس في الدول التي تفتحها سلمًا أو حربًا لتعليم اللغة العربية الفصحى وعدم الالتفات في أمر اللغة المحلية أو اللهجة في تلك البلاد.
والجيوش الإسلامية يجب أن تضم في كوادرها معلمين وأدباء على قدر عال من المعرفة في اللغة الفصحى.


----------



## ابن سينا (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
وأما المحور الثالث: 
وقولهم بقصور اللغة العربية ,وبُعدها عن التطور الحضاري(المادي) وعجزها العلمي, وعدم موافقتها لمتطلبات العصر,ودعوتهم إلى اتخاذ اللغات الأجنبية كالإنكليزية والفرنسية.
لا يمكن أن تُعزل أمة عن شخصيتها إلا إذا هُدمت عناصر شخصيتها أو أحد هذه العناصر,إن شخصية الأمة هي هويتها وذاتها التي تتميز بها ومن خلالها ,وكل أمة لها شخصية ,وهذه الشخصية تتكون من ثلاثة عناصر:
1.الأفكار الأساسية التي تحملها_الحضارة_
2.اللغة,وهي وعاء الأفكار, ووسيلة لتناقلها
3.التاريخ,وهو عبارة عن الأحداث الناتجة عن إعمال الفكر وسير اللغة في حياة تلك الأمة.
والأمة الإسلامية أفكارها إسلامية , ولغتها عربية, وتاريخها سلسلة من حمل أفكارها الإسلامية وبلغتها العربية طيلة أربعة عشر قرن من الزمن.
ومن الملاحظ أن اللغة لها أثرها في أفكار وتاريخ الأمة,فإن ضاعت ضاعوا,وإن ماتت ماتوا, وإن هلكت هلكوا.....
إن اللغة العربية بما تميّزت به من اتساع واشتقاق جعلتها لغة حيوية غير جامدة,ولغة تفوق كل اللغات بدقة التعبير وسداد المعنى وبيان شدته,فمثلًا العطش عند العرب له مراتب ,وكل مرتبة تدل على شدته,فكان أوله العطش, ثم الظمأ,ثم الصدى,ثم الغلة,ثم اللهبة ثم الهيام,ثم الآًوام,ثم الجواد,ثم القاتل وهو أعلى مراتبه,بينما في اللغة الإنكليزية لن تجد إلا لفظًا واحدًا يدل على العطش_thirsty_وإن اشتد العطش يقولون _very thirsty_, وفي اللغة الرومانية يقولون عند العطش _sete_,وعند شدته يقولون_fosrte sete_,والعرب في ذكر الخالق تقول:الخالق,البارئ,المصوّر,بينما في اللغة الإنكليزية لن تجد إلا كلمة واحدة وهي _the creator_,وفي اللغةالرومانية_creatorul_,واللغة العربية فيها من الألفاظ مما يدل على الأمور المعنوية والغيبية جعلها غاية في التعبير وبلوغ المعنى فاختارها الله عز وجل للدلالة على كلامه النفسي,فهل تعجز هذه اللغة عن احتوائها لآلات ومعدات حسية يقع عليها الحس في التعبير_عجبي والله_, وقد أجاد شاعر العربية حافظ إبراهيم_رحمه الله_ في رده هذه الشبهة البغيضة للغة العرب حين قال:

رَجَعْتُ لنفْسِـي فاتَّهمـتُ حَصاتِـي=وناديْتُ قَوْمِـي فاحْتَسَبْـتُ حياتِـي 
رَمَوني بعُقمٍ فـي الشَّبـابِ وليتَنـي=عَقِمتُ فلـم أجـزَعْ لقَـولِ عِداتـي 
وَلَـدتُ ولمَّـا لـم أجِـدْ لعرائسـي=رِجـالاً وأَكـفـاءً وَأَدْتُ بنـاتِـي 
وسِعـتُ كِتـابَ اللهِ لَفظـاً وغايـةً=وما ضِقْتُ عـن آيٍ بـه وعِظـاتِ 
فكيف أضِيقُ اليومَ عن وَصفِ آلـةٍ=وتَنْسِيـقِ أسـمـاءٍ لمُخْتـرَعـاتِ 
أنا البحر في أحشائه الـدر كامـن=فهل ساءلوا الغواص عن صدفاتـي 
فيا وَيحَكُم أبلـى وتَبلـى مَحاسِنـي=ومنْكـمْ وإنْ عَـزَّ الـدّواءُ أساتِـي 
فـلا تَكِلُونـي للـزّمـانِ فإنّـنـي=أخـافُ عليكـم أن تَحيـنَ وَفاتـي 
أرى لرِجالِ الغَربِ عِـزّاً ومَنعَـة = ًوكـم عَـزَّ أقـوامٌ بعِـزِّ لُـغـاتِ 
أتَـوْا أهلَهُـم بالمُعجِـزاتِ تَفَنُّـنـاً=فيـا ليتَكُـمْ تـأتـونَ بالكلِـمَـاتِ 
أيُطرِبُكُم من جانِبِ الغَـربِ ناعِـبٌ=يُنادي بِـوَأدي فـي رَبيـعِ حَياتـي 
ولو تَزْجُرونَ الطَّيرَ يومـاً عَلِمتُـمُ=بما تحتَـه مِـنْ عَثْـرَة ٍ وشَتـاتِ 
سقَى اللهُ في بَطْنِ الجزِيرة ِ أَعْظُمـاً=يَعِـزُّ عليهـا أن تلـيـنَ قَنـاتِـي 
حَفِظْنَ وِدادِي في البِلـى وحَفِظْتُـه=لهُـنّ بقلـبٍ دائــمِ الحَـسَـراتِ 
وفاخَرْتُ أَهلَ الغَرْبِ والشرقُ مُطْرِقٌ=حَيـاءً بتلـكَ الأَعْظُـمِ النَّخِـراتِ 
أرى كـلَّ يـومٍ بالجَرائِـدِ مَزْلَقـاً=مِـنَ القبـرِ يدنينِـي بغيـرِ أنـاة ِ 
وأسمَعُ للكُتّابِ في مِصـرَ ضَجّـة = ًفأعلَـمُ أنّ الصَّائحِـيـن نُعـاتـي 
أَيهجُرنِي قومِي- عفا الله عنهـمُ = -إلـى لغـة ٍ لـمْ تتّصـلِ بـرواة ِ 
سَرَتْ لُوثَة ُ الافْرَنجِ فيها كمَا سَرَى=لُعابُ الأفاعي فـي مَسيـلِ فُـراتِ 
فجاءَتْ كثَوْبٍ ضَمَّ سبعيـن رُقْعـة= ًمشكَّـلـة َ الأَلــوانِ مُختلـفـاتِ 
إلى مَعشَرِ الكُتّابِ والجَمـعُ حافِـلٌ=بَسَطْتُ رجائِي بَعدَ بَسْـطِ شَكاتِـي 
فإمّا حَياة ٌ تبعثُ المَيْتَ فـي البِلـ=ىوتُنبِتُ في تلـك الرُّمُـوسِ رُفاتـي 
وإمّـا مَمـاتٌ لا قيـامَـة َ بَـعـدَهُ=مماتٌ لَعَمْـرِي لـمْ يُقَـسْ بممـاتِ 

هذا عدا عن أن اللغة العربية كانت وعاء العلوم لقرون عديدة ,وما تركته من أثار عليمة مكتوبة باللغة العربية يدل على سموها في احتواء ما يجّد ويحدث من علوم,وما فعلته الكنيسة بعد موت القيصر الروماني الألماني فريدريك الثاني وسرقتها لأمات الكتب العلمية العربية وترجمتها فيما بعد وإصدارها تحت أسماءِ أجنبية لأكبر دليل على قدرة العربية في احتواء العلوم,وقد نشر أجهزة الإعلام المرئية الألمانية برنامجًا وثائقيًا باسم "علوم الإسلام الدفينة" كشف فيه تأمر الكنيسة على العلوم العربية وسرقتها ونسبتها إلى علماء غربيين.
فيا ويحكم, فيا ويحكم أتعجزهذه اللغة عن احتواء آلة وأسماء مخترعات؟, أفي هذه اللغة قصور في مسميات؟,نعم...هناك قصور, ولكنه قصور في فهم من يدّعون قصورها,وقصور في انتمائهم لدينهم ولغتهم,أو قصور في انتمائهم للغتهم وقومهم...وقصور فيمن قال _ومن لف لفيفه_:" لكل من يتعذب من جراء تعلم اللغة أو يشعر بعقدة نقص لعدم إجادته العربية لا تقلقوا.. فالعيب ليس فيكم، ولكنه في اللغة التي لم تشملها سنة التطوير".
هذا هو القصور , وذلك هو العجز...فما آن لكم أن تفيقوا؟


----------



## ابن سينا (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
وأما مسألة التعريب ,فهي إحدى الوسائل التي يجب تبنّيها والعمل على ايجادها,وإقامة دائرة مركزية تأخذ على عاتقها تعريب ما يجب تعريبه من علوم تجريبية ورياضية وغيرها,ويجب أن تضم هذه الدوائر أناسًا على معرفة باللغات الأجنبية التي تؤخذ عنها هذه العلوم ,وأن يكونوا ممن يتقنون العربية الفصحى وعلى علم بعلوم اللغة العربية,وممن يُعرفون بعدالتهم ونزاهتهم والتزامهم بغض النظر عن دينهم,وأن لا يكونوا ممن ضُبع بالثقافات الغربية.
لغة العرب جاءت على أوزان وتفعيلات ,وكل ما في لغة العرب من ألفاظ تخضع لإحدى هذه الأوزان أو التفعيلات, هنا _إن شاء الله _ سوف أحاول حصر هذه الأوزان والتفعيلات العربية وأبيّن أهمية معرفتها ,خاصة وأنه في أيامنا هذه التي طغت على العربية ألفاظ ومصطلحات مما هب ودب من لغات العالم وخاصة الغربية منها.
ولأن معرفتها تُخولنا أن نُميّز الألفاظ العربية من الألفاظ الدخيلة العجمية ونحفظ اللغة من عبث العابثين,وتمكننا من إدراج أي كلمة غربية تحت إحدى هذه التفعيلات,وكي نأخذ بيد اللغة العربية لتأخذ مكانها الصدر بين لغات الأمم ,وقد أعجبني ما قاله الثعالبي في مقدمة كتابه"فقه اللغة وأسرار العربية":"من أحب الله تعالى أحب رسوله ,ومن أحب الرسول العربي أحب العرب,ومن أحب العرب أحب العربية,ومن أحب العربية عُني بها,وثابر عليها,وصرف همته إليها",وأقول من بغض العربية بغض العرب,ومن بغض العرب بغض الرسول العربي,ومن بغض الرسول بغض الله,ومن بغض الله بغضه الله,ومن بغضه الله باء بالخسران,وأولج في النيران.
وكانت اللغة العربية منذ أن تربعت في ساحة الإسلام وهي محط أنظار المادحين والقادحين ,لأن قدحهم في اللغة العربية قدح في الإسلام,وهي من محاولاتهم في فصل اللغة العربية عن الإسلام ليحدوا من فهم الإسلام وتعطيل أحكامه الشرعية ,لا لشئ إلا لحقد في قلوبهم ومرض في نفوسهم وعمى في أبصارهم وبصائرهم.
ومنهم من قال أن العرب كانت لهم عنايتهم بالألفاظ دون المعاني,وقد رد عليهم الثعالبي بقوله:"إن عنايتهم بالألفاظ كانت من أجل المعاني,أي:لكي يقع القول من نفس السامع موقعاً يُهيئ له الحالة النفسية التي تحفزه إلى العمل"
وكان قد رد على هؤلاء المدّعين (ابن جني في الخصائص)بقوله:"فإذا رأيت العرب قد أصلحوا ألفاظها,وحسّنوها فلا ترين أن العناية إذ ذاك,إنما هي بالألفاظ,بل هي عندنا خادمة للمعاني,وتنويه وتشريف".
واللغة العربية من أكثر لغات الأرض دلاله معنوية,ودقة تعبير,وحسن اختيار الألفاظ.ومراعاة التناسب.
ومن دقة اللغة العربية أنها تُميز بين الأفعال من جهة الفاعل,مثلاً,خذ فعل شرب فيقولون:شرب الإنسان,ولغ السبع,كرع البعير,عب الطير.وفعل نكح.يقولون :نكح الإنسان,كام الفرس,باك الحمار,نزا التيس,سفد الطير,عاظل الكلب.وفعل فقد الجنين,فيقولون:أسقطت المرأة,أجهضت الناقة,سبطت النعجة.
ومن دقتهم أيضاً تباين درجات الجوع والعطش,فأول الجوع الجوع,ثم السغب,ثم الغرث,ثم الطوى,ثم المخمصة,ثم الضرم,ثم السعار.وأول مراتب العطش هو العطش,ثم الظمأ,ثم الصدى,ثم الغلة,ثم اللهبة ثم الهيام,ثم الآًوام,ثم الجواد,ثم القاتل وهو اعلى مراتبه.
هذا من ناحية وأما من ناحية أخرى فإن من حرص العرب على دقتهم في التعبير والتمييز بين مختلف الأفعال والصفات والأزمان,فهم وضعوا لكل صيغة وبنية وزناً يسيرون عليه:
الأفعال:كل الأفعال تكون على وزن فعل,مثل:ضرب,شرب,ذهب,فتل,جهل,ذبح,....., وإذا بالغ في الفعل يصبح:فعٌل,
مثل:ذبٌح,جهٌل,قتٌل,....
وقد يكون من أوزان الفعل:أفعل, مثل أطعم,أسقى,أهدى,أنشط,هنا نلاحظ أن هناك اختلاف طفيف بين سقى على وزن فعل,وأسقى على وزن أفعل,وكأن به شئ من التكلف.
وكذلك على وزن فاعل,مثل حارب وقاتل ونازل ,ويكون بمعنى فعٌَل نحو ضاعف الشئ وضعٌفه.
ومن أوزان الأفعال أيضًا تفاعل,ويكون بين اثنين وبين الجماعة ,مثل تجادلا وتحكاما وتناظرا.وأيضاً تفعٌل,مثل تخلص وتشجع وتحكم وتجلد ,ويكون بمعنى التكلف.
وقد يأتي بمعنى فعل نحو:استقر أي اقر,وأيضاً بمعنى الصيرورة نحو:استنوق الجمل,واستنسر البغاث.
ومن أوزان الفعل ما يأتي لحدوث صفة نحو:افتقر وافتتن وهما على وزن افتعل,ومنه ما يأتي بمعنى المطاوعة نحو:انكسر ,انجبر,وانقلب وهم على وزن انفعل.
أما بالنسبة للألفاظ الدالة على الحركة والاضطراب مثل:الهيجان,النزوان,الغليان,والضربان ,تكون على وزن فعلانٍ ,وما كان على وزن فعلانَ فيدل على صفات تقع من أحوال مثل:عطشان,غضبان,ريان,جوعان,وشبعان.
وأما الدال على الألوان فتكون على وزن أفعل,مثل:أبيض,أحمر,أصفر,أخضر...
والألفاظ الدالة على الأدواء (الأمراض) مثل:صداع,زكام,سعال,وكباد,طعان,فأكثرها يكون على وزن فُعال,وكذلك صفة الأصوات:صراخ,خوار,نباح,بكاء,وعواء...
وبعضها يكون على وزن فَعيل :عويل,ضجيج,صهيل,نهيق,وزئير,...
وأما الأطعمة تكون على وزن فَعيلة:عصيدة,وليمة,نقيعة,وسخينة,....
وأكثر الأدوية تكون على وزن فَعول :لعوق,زعوط,سموط,وجور,وذرور,...
وأكثر العادات في الاستكثار تكون علة وزن مِفعال:مطعان,مطعام,مضراب,مضياف,ومعطار ومذكار...
هذه أكثر الأوزان والتفعيلات العربية والتي تنطوي تحتها ألفاظ اللغة العربية البليغة ,كل ما تكلم به العرب من أشعار ونثر في الجاهلية وما بعد الإسلام ألفاظ عربية مؤلفة من أحرف عربية,وكذلك القرآن لا يحوي أي لفظ غير عربي,وحتى الألفاظ التي يُشك أنها غير عربية هي في الواقع معربة,أي أنها أُدرجت تحت إحدى الأوزان والتفعيلات العربية المعروفة لدى العرب واضعي هذه اللغة,وأشعار العرب ما قبل الإسلام تزخر بمثل هذه الألفاظ. 
وكما قال الفقهاء:" إِلاَّ أنها سقَطَت إِلَى العرب فأعرَبَتها بألسنَتها، وحوَّلتها عن ألفاظ العجم إِلَى ألفاظها فصارت عربيَّة. ثُمَّ نزل القرآن وَقَدْ اختَلَطت هَذِهِ الحروف بكلام العَرَب."اهـ
وعليه فإن القول بان القرآن فيه ألفاظ غير عربية فهو مردود على أصحابه,فكل القرآن ألفاظه عربية وليس فيه أي لفظ أعجمي,يقول الله تعالى:"بلسان عربي مبين",ويقول أيضاً:"قرأناً عربياً",وإن ضمن بعض الألفاظ من أصل غير عربي كما جرت عليه عادة العرب وبعد أن أدرجت تحت إحدى التفعيلات العربية ,فامرئ القيس استعمل كلمة سجنجل بمعنى المرآه وهي كلمه فارسيه, قال امرئ القيس:

مهفهفة بيضاء غير مفاضة***ترائبها مصقولة كالسجنجل 

وكذلك كلمة ( الجُمان ) وهي الدرة المصوغة من الفضة، وأصل هذا اللفظ فارسي، ثم عُرِّب، وقد جاء في قول لبيد بن ربيعة في معلقته: 

وتضيء في وجه الظلام منيرة***كجمانة البحري سلَّ نظامهـا 

وأيضًا كلمة ( المهارق ) جمع مهرق، وهي الخرقة المطلية المصقولة للكتابة، وهو لفظ فارسي معرب، وقد جاء في قول الحارث بن حِلِّزة في معلقته: 

حَذَرَ الجَوْرِ والتعدي وهل ينـ***قض ما في المهارق الأهواء ؟ 

وبما أن القرآن جاء بلسانهم وعلى طريقتهم في التعبير والأسلوب فانتهج نهجهم في ذلك,ومن الكلمات ذوات الأصل الأعجمي والواردة في القرآن,مشكاة ,وهي لفظة نبطيه وقيل حبشيه وتعني الكوة ,وهي على وزن مفعال,وكذلك كلمة إستبرق, وهي على وزن استفعل,وسجيل وغيرها من الألفاظ,وقد ألف العرب المسلمون في هذا الفن منهم السيوطي في كتابه"المهذب فيما وقع في القرآن من المعَرَّب",وقد أورد فيه بعض الألفاظ المعربة,أذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
1. "وَأَبَارِيقَ "الواقعة: حكى الثعالبيّ في فقه اللغة: أَنها فارسية‏، وقال الجواليقيّ:‏ الإِبريق فارسيّ معرب، ومعناه طريق الماء، أَو صبّ الماء على هينة.
2. "ٱلأَرَآئِكِ"الكهف، حكى ابن الجوزيّ في [فنون الأفنان] أَنها السُّرر بالحبشية.
3." إِسْتَبْرَق" أَخرج ابن أَبي حاتم عن الضحاك: أَنه الديباج الغليظ، بلغة العجم.
4." وَأَكْوَابٍ"الزخرف: حكى ابن الجوزيّ: أَنها الأَكواز بالنَّبَطيّة. وأَخرج ابن جرير عن الضحاك: أَنَّها بالنَبطية جرار ليست لها عُرَى.
5. "أَوَّابٌ",ص: أَخرج ابنُ أَبي حاتم عن عمرو بن شرحبيل قال‏:‏ الأَوَّاب‏:‏ المسبّح بلسان الحبشة.
6. "جَهَنَّم" ,قيل: أَعجميَّة، وقيل: فارسية، وقيل: عبرانيَّة أَصلها (كهنام) (حرم): أَخرج ابن أَبي حاتم عن عكرمة قال‏:‏ وحرم‏‏ وجب بالحبشية.
7."وَٱلرَّقِيم "الكهف, قيل: إنَّه اللوح بالرُّومية، حكاه شيذلة‏.‏ وقال أَبو القاسم‏:‏ هو الكتاب بها‏.‏ وقال الواسطيّ:‏ هو الدواة بها.
8. "سُنْدُسٍ"الكهف، قال الجواليقي‏:‏ هو رقيق الديباج بالفارسيَّة، وقال الليث‏:‏ لم يختلف أَهل اللغة والمفسرون في أَنه َّمعرَّب‏.‏ وقال شيذلة‏:‏ هو بالهندية.
9. "غَسَّاقٌ", قال الجواليقيّ والواسِطِيّ‏:‏ هو البارد المنتِن بلسان الترك‏.‏ وأَخرج ابنُ جرير عن عبد الله بن بُرَيدة قال‏:‏ الغسَّاق‏:‏ المنتِن، وهو بالطخاريّة.
10. "قَسْوَرَةٍ",أَخرج ابنُ جريرٍ، عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ الأَسد، يقال له بالحبشيَّة: قسورة.
11."وَزَرَ", قال أَبو القاسم‏:‏ هو الحبل والملجأ، بالنَّبطيَّ.
والعرب يعتبرون اللفظة المعرّبة عربية كاللفظة التي وضعوها سواء بسواء,والتعريب ليس أخذاً للكلمة من اللغات الأخرى كما وضعوها ناطقوها,بل المقصود به هو أن تصاغ اللفظة الأعجمية بالوزن العربي فتصبح عربية بعد وضعها على وزن الألفاظ العربية(تفعيلة من التفعيلات).
إذن التعريب هو صوغ اللفظ الأعجمي صياغة جديدة بالوزن والحروف حتى يصبح لفظًا عربيًا في وزنه وحروفه ,ويؤخذ ويكون لفظًا معربًا.
وهنا قد يرد سؤال,هل التعريب خاص بالعرب الأقحاح وهو حكر عليهم ,لأنهم هم الذين وضعوا اللغة وعنهم رويت,أم أنه حق لكل عربي في أي العصور كان,فأُختلف فيه,فمن علماء اللغة من قال أنه حق موقوف للعرب الأقحاح وعلّلوا ذلك بقولهم أن التعريب هو وضع لألفاظ جديدة وأنهم وحدهم لهم الحق بالوضع,وفريق آخر من العلماء قال أنه يجوز لأي عربي أن يقوم بالتعريب على شرط أن يكون عالمًا باللغة العربية ونحوها وإعرابها ومحيطًا بتفعيلاتها وأوزانها وملمًا بالحروف وأحوالها ومعانيها.
والحقيقة أن الفريق الثاني على صواب,لأن التعريب غير الوضع ,فالوضع هو إيجاد لفظة جديدة وبوزن وتفعيلة جديدتين, ويتداولونها ويألفونها ويروونها,وتشتهر بين العرب.
وأما التعريب فهو صوغ لفظة أعجمية على وزن من أوزان اللغة العربية وتحت إحدى تفعيلاتها,فهو كالاشتقاق سواء بسواء,وبما أن الاشتقاق هو صوغ الفعل أو اسم الفعل أو اسم المفعول من المصدر,فهو تكلف وبذل جهد وفهم,وكذلك التعريب يتطلب تكلف وبذل جهد وفهم.
والتعريب لا يعني الترجمة الحرفية للألفاظ,كما حاول كثير من علماء اللغة المعاصرين أن يعربوا(يترجموا),فخرجوا بألفاظ تتألف من حروف عربية ولا معنى لها...مثل:التلفون_هاتف,والراديو-مذياع,والكمبيوتر-حاسوب,والترين-قطار...وغيرها,مما لايتفق مع مرونة العربية من اشتقاق وتعريب ,ويجعل اللغة جامدةً لا حياة فيها,وهذا يخالف روح اللغة العربية وحيويتها.
وبما أن الأشياء والمعاني تتجدد كل يوم,والاكتشافات والاختراعات تتوالى,والمسلمون وناطقو الضاد بحاجة إلى هذه كلها,وبما أن أهل اللغات الأخرى قد برعوا فيها وأطلقوا عليها ألفاظًا من لغاتهم(الأعجمية),وجب على المسلمين وناطقي الضاد أن ينقلوها عنهم وأن يطلقوا عليها ألفاظًا معربة (جديدة) كي يواكبوا عجلة التطور المادي,ويسيروا قدمًا مع الحياة ومتطلباتها,كما ويجب على المسلمين أن يدرسوا هذه الأشياء (اكتشافات واختراعات) لتبيان الحكم الشرعي المتعلق فيها.
وعليه فإن التعريب بتعريفه السابق ذكره يعتبر ضرورة من ضرورات الحياة والشرع ,وهو يعطي اللغة العربية الزخم اللازم لبقائها حية وتبعدها عن الجمود.
إلا أنه يجب الإشارة إلى حقيقة هامة في التعريب ألا وهي أن التعريب لا يقع إلا في الأسماء ,ولا يقع في شئ سواه,لأن هذا ما جرت عليه العرب ,فإنهم عربوا الألفاظ ولم يعربوا شيئًا سواه.والقائم على التعريب يجب أن تتوفر فيه عدا المعرفة والإلمام باللغة العربية ,المعرفة في العلم الذي يعرّبه, ومعرفة عالية في اللغة التي ينقل عنها,وذلك لرفع أي لبس قد يحصل.


----------



## ابن سينا (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أعداء العربية:​في هذا الفصل سوف أعرض أعداء اللغة العربية من عرب ومن عجم,وسيرتهم الذاتية وبيان وجه عداء كل واحد للغة العرب.
فكرة العداء للغة العربية نبعت من أهل الغرب,وممن لا يعرفون العربية وليس لديهم الحس والذوق الأدبي لفهم النصوص العربية ,وخاصة القرآن الكريم,فظهر المستشرقون وبدءوا في بث بؤرة العداء بين أهل اللغة ,والطامة الكبرى أنهم وجدوا آذانًا صاغية وأبصارًا شاخصة ورؤوسًا خافضة ورقابًا منحنية بين أهل العربية,فحملوا لواء العداء بين أفراد أمتهم لشهرة عابرة أو لأصفر رنان,أو لضيق الأفق في الفهم والبيان,أو لحقد في النفوس وافتنان على الإسلام دين الحق وسيد الأديان. 
من العرب:
رفاعة الطهطاوي:
مولده ونشأته:​ولد رفاعة رافع الطهطاوي في (15 أكتوبر 1801 م),في مدينة طهطا إحدى مدن محافظة سوهاج بصعيد مصر،أبوه ينتهي نسبه إلى الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب. وأمه فاطمة بنت الشيخ أحمد الفرغلي، ينتهي نسبها إلى قبيلة الخزرج الأنصارية.
تلقى عناية من أبيه, ولكن وافته المنية واحتضنته عائلة أخواله وكان من بينهم علماء وشيوخ , فحفظ على أيديهم المتون التي كانت متداولة في ذلك العصر، وقرأ عليهم شيئا من الفقه والنحو.
دراسته:​ولما بلغ سن السادسة عشرة من عمره التحق بالأزهر ودرس فيه الحديث والفقه والتصوف والتفسير والنحو والصرف. وتتلمذ على يد عدد من علماء الأزهر ، وكان من بينهم من تولى مشيخة الجامع الأزهر، مثل الشيخ حسن القويسني، وإبراهيم البيجوري، وحسن العطار، وكان هذا الأخير ممن وثق الطهطاوي صلته بهم ولازمهم وتأثر بهم.
فلما أتم الحادية والعشرين من عمره أصبح أهلاً للتدريس, فدرّس في الأزهر, وكان يرحل إلى مدينة طهطا في بعض أوقات فراغه ليلقي على أهليها بعض دروسه.
وفي سنة 1826 قررت الحكومة المصرية إيفاد بعثة علمية كبيرة إلى فرنسا لدراسة العلوم والمعارف الإنسانية، في الإدارة والهندسة الحربية، والكيمياء، والطب البشري والبيطري، وعلوم البحرية، والزراعة والعمارة والمعادن والتاريخ الطبيعي.
وكان رفاعة واحدًا من المبعوثين,وأقام رفاعة في باريس خمس سنوات من سنة 1826- 1831,وتأثر جدًا بفرنسا وأهلها وأشاد بهم وحضارتهم ,واتصل بكبار المستشرقين الفرنسيين أمثال (سلفستر دي ساسي) و (كوسان دي برسيفال) ونشأت بينهم صداقة متينة.
وبعد عودته إلى مصر بدأ يتكلم عن الوطنية والحرية وتاريخ مصر قبل الإسلام,وقد ألف كتبًا ظهر فيها انبهاره بالغرب وحضارته, ويحث المسلمين على الإقتداء بهم, ومن جملة ما قاله في كتابه "مناهج الألباب المصرية في مباهج الآداب العصرية":" إن الحالة الراهنة اقتضت أن تكون الأقضية والأحكام على وفق معاملات العصر، بما حدث فيها من المتفرعات ، بتنوع الأخذ والعطاء من أمم الأنام".اهـ
فهو يدعو صراحة إلى أخذ الأحكام والقوانين من التشريع الغربي.
كما وأثنى على معاملة الرجل الغربي للنساء, وأظهر إعجابه بالفنون الغربية من رقص وموسيقى وغيرها,فقال في كتابه"تخليص الإبريز في تلخيص باريز" :" إن الرقص عندهم فن من الفنون, وقد أشار إليه المسعودي في تاريخه المسمى –مروج الذهب- فهو نظير المصارعة في موازنة الأعضاء, ودفع قوى بعضها إلى بعض, فليس كل قوي يعرف المصارعة, بل قد يغلبه ضعيف البنية بواسطة الحيل المقررة عندهم, وما كل راقص يقدر على دقائق حركات الأعضاء, وظهر أن الرقص والمصارعة مرجعهما شيء واحد يعرف بالتأمل ويتعلق بالرقص في فرنسا كل الناس, وكأنه نوع من العياقة والشلبنة لا الفسق, فلذلك كان دائماً غير خارج عن قوانين الحياء, بخلاف الرقص في أرض مصر, فإنه من خصوصيات النساء, لأنه لتهييج الشهوات, أما في باريس فإن نط مخصوص لا يشم منه رائحة العهر أبداً, وكل إنسان يعزم امرأة يرقص معها, فإذا فرغ الرقص عزمها آخر للرقصة الثانية وهكذا, سواء كان يعرفها أو لا".اهـ
أعماله ومؤلفاته:​1- إنشاء مدرسة الألسن وتأسيسها عام 183م.
2- تحرير جريدة الوقائع المصرية.
3- تحرير مجلة روضة المدارس.
من مؤلفاته:
1. تخليص الإبريز في تلخيص باريز
2. مناهج الألباب المصرية في مباهج الآداب العصرية.
3. المرشد الأمين للبنات والبنين.
4. نهاية الإيجاز في سيرة ساكن الحجاز
5. أنوار توفيق الجليل، في أخبار مصر وتوثيق بني إسماعيل.
بالإضافة إلى ما ترجمه عن الفرنسية :
1. نبذة في تاريخ اسكندر الأكبر مأخوذة من تاريخ القدماء
2. كتاب أصول المعادن.
3. دور نامة .
4. كتاب دائرة العلوم في أخلاق الأمم وعوائدهم.
6. مقدم جغرافية طبيعية مصححة على مسيو (دهنليض (
7. قطعة من كتاب (ملطيرون) في الجغرافية.
8. نبذة في علم سياسيات الصحة.
9. أصول الحقوق الطبيعية التي تعتبرها الأفرنج.
10. نبذة في الميثولودجيا .
11. نبذة في علم هيئة الدنيا.
12. قطعة من عمليات رؤساء ضباط العسكرية.
وجه العداء للغة العربية:​الحق أن رفاعة لم يكن عدوًا لدودًا للغة العربية كما كان غيره ودعوتهم إلى استبدال الخط اللاتيني بالخط العربي,أو دعوتهم إلى اتخاذ اللغات الأجنبية بدل العربية,ولكنه كان أول من تأفف من النحو وأول من دعا إلى العامية "الدارجة" ووضع قواعد لها,حيث قال في كتابه""إنَّ اللغة المتداوَلة المُسمَّاة باللغة الدارجة التي يقع بها التفاهمُ في المعاملات السائرة لا مانع أن يكون لها قواعد قريبة المأخذ وتصنف بها كتب المنافع العمومية ، والمصالح البلدية".اهـ
وألف كتابًا يعرض النحو العربي عرضا مختلفا عن طريقة المتون والشروح، وسماه "التحفة المكتبية لتقريب اللغة العربية" على غرار كتب القواعد الفرنسية.
وهو بهذا قد حفز الآخرين وشجعهم على اختراق قداسة العربية الفصحى وإهمالهم الفصحى لغة القرآن الذي لا يمكن فهمه إلا بهذه اللغة العربية الفصحى.


----------



## ابن سينا (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


جميـل صدقي الزهــاوي: ​
جميل صدقي بن محمد فيضي بن الملا أحمد بابان الزهاوي، ينتسب إلى قبيلة (بابان) الكوردية، في جنوبي كوردستان, التي يرجع نسبها للقبيلة العربية بني مخزوم، ولد في بغداد 1863م، وتلقى علومه في الكتاتيب، ثم قرأ على يد والده مبادئ الصرف والنحو والمنطق والبلاغة، إضافة إلى ديوان المتنبي، وتفسير البيضاوي، وشرح المواقف للنفـّري. أتقن الزهاوي إلى جانب لغته الكوردية الأم، اللغة العربية والتركية والفارسية، قراءة وكتابة.
دراسته:
تتلمذ على أيدي علماء بغداد آنذاك , وتعلم العلوم الفلسفية والطبيعية وعلوم العربية, ونبغ في العربية أكثر من غيرها,وأصبح شاعرًا موهوبًا ذائع الصيت.
عين مدرسًا في مدرسة السليمانية ببغداد في عام 1885 , ثم عين عضوا في مجلس المعارف عام 1887م، ثم مديرا لمطبعة الولاية ومحررا لجريدة الزوراء عام 1890م، وسافر إلى إستانبول عام 1896م، فأعجب برجالها ومفكريها وتأثر بالأفكار الغربية، وبعد الدستور عام 1908م، عين أستاذا للفلسفة الإسلامية في دار الفنون بإستانبول ثم عاد لبغداد، وعين أستاذا في مدرسة الحقوق، وأنضم إلى حزب الأتحاديين، وأنتخب عضوا في (مجلس المبعوثان) مرتين، وعند تأسيس الحكومة العراقية عين عضوا في مجلس الأعيان.
ناهض الدولة الإسلامية ودعا إلى التحرر من نير الأتراك,وتأثر بالأفكار والقيم العربية ,قال في هذا الصدد:
الشرق ما زال يحبو وهو مغتمض***والغرب يركض وثباً وهو يقظان 
والغرب أبناؤه بالعلم قـد سعـدوا***والشرق أهلوه في جهل كما كانوا 

وقال:
الغرب يشغله مال ومتربة***والشرق يشغله كفرٌ وإيمان 
وبرز كمدافع عن حقوق المرأة,ودعاها إلى السفور,قال في أمر الحجاب:
مزقي يا ابنة العراق الحجابا***واسفري فالحياة تبغي انقلابا 
مزقيه واحرقيه بـلا ريـث***فقد كـان حارسـاً كذابـا 

كما وأنه قد سخر من الإسلام وتعاليمه,ففي ملحمتــه الشعرية (ثـورة أهل الجحيم) تعرض إلى مسألة عذاب القبر وظهور منكر ونكير,حيث قال:

ملكان اسطاعا الظهور ولا أدري***لمـاذا وكيـف كـان الظهـور 
لهما وجهان ابتنت فيهما الشـرَّةُ***عِشَّـا ً كلاهـمـا قمطـريـر 
ولكـل ٍ أنـفٌ غليـظ ٌ طويـله***و كالقـرن بالنطـاح جديـر 
وفم ٌ مهـروس ٌ يضاهـي فـم***الليث يريني نابا ً هو العنقريـر 
وبأيديهمـا أفــاع ٍ غــلاظ ***ٌتتـلـوى مخيـفـة وتــدور 
وإلـى العيـون ترسـل نـاراً***شرها مـن وميضهـا مستديـر 
وفي نهاية ملحمته قال:
وتنبَّهْتُ مِن مناميَ صُبْحـاً***فإذا الشمس في السماء تنير 
وإذا الأمر ليس في الحق إلا***حلمٌ قـد أثـاره الجرجيـر 

مؤلفاته:​النثرية:
1.الجاذبية وتعليلها. 
2.الظواهر الطبيعية والفلكية
3.الخيل وسباتها.
4.كتاب الكائنات
5. ترجمة لرباعيات الخيام.
6..سمير وليلى - رواية.
ومن شعره:
1.ديوان الزهاوي
2.رباعيات الزهاوي
3.الكلم المنظوم
4.ثورة الجحيم.

بالإضافة إلى المقالات في الصحف والمجلات, وكان قد كتب تحت اسم مستعار في "المقطم "و"المقتطف".


وجه العداء للغة العربية:​
كره الخط العربي ودعا إلى تبديله بالخط اللاتيني, وكان قد كتب في مجلة المقتطف اقتراحا باسم" الخط الجديد",وجاء برموز وأشكال أشبه بالطلاسم التي يستعملها المشعوذون والسحرة في أعمالهم البهلوانية.


----------



## ابن سينا (22 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


أحمد لطفي السيد:​
مولده ونشأته:ولد في 15 من يناير 1872,في قرية "برقين" من قرى "السنبلاوين" التابعة لمحافظة الدقهلية بمصر,وكانت عائلته من الأثرياء,وأبوه السيد باشا أبو علي كان عمدة القرية,وعني به وعلمه,فالتحق بكُتاب القرية، حيث تعلم مبادئ القراءة والكتابة، وحفظ القرآن الكريم، ثم التحق بمدرسة المنصورة الابتدائية سنة 1882.
دراسته:
في عام 1885 التحق بالمدرسة الخديوية الثانوية في القاهرة، وظل بها حتى أتم دراسته الثانوية سنة 1889، ثم التحق بمدرسة الحقوق. 
وفي أثناء دراسته تعرف على الشيخ محمد عبده كما التقى بجمال الدين الأفغاني في أثناء زيارته لإستانبول سنة 1893 وتأثر بأفكاره. 
بعد تخرجه من مدرسة الحقوق عمل وكيلا للنيابة ثم سافر إلى أوروبا وأقام في جنيف عدة سنوات درس خلالها الفلسفة والآداب دراسة حرة بجامعة جنيف.
ثم عمل وزيرا للمعارف ثم للداخلية، ورئيسا لمجمع اللغة العربية,وتأثر كما غيره في تلك الحقبة بالأفطار الغربية مثل تحرير المرأة, والدعوة إلى القومية المصرية والفرعونية,وقد اتخذ من "الجريدة" منبرًا يبث من خلالها سمومه الغربية الهدّامة.والجريدة كانت لحزب الأمة , وتولى هو قيادة فكره وصحيفته"الجريدة",كما ذكر العفّاني في كتابه"أعلام وأقزام في ميزان الإسلام".
ودعا إلى حرية الفكر وهو صاحب القولة الشهيرة «'الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية'».

مؤلفاته:

1.صفحات مطوية من تاريخ الحركة الاستقلالية
2.تأملات
3. المنتخبات
4. تأملات في الفلسفة والأدب والسياسة والاجتماع 
5.قصة حياتي .
كما ترجم عدة مؤلفات لأرسطو منها الأخلاق"، علم الطبيعة"، و "السياسة".

وجه العداء للغة العربية​
دعوته إلى العامية واستعمال الألفاظ الغربية مثل: "الأتومبيل, الجاكيتة,والبنظلون" وقال بالحرف الواحد:"ناخدها زي ماهيه",هذا هو رجل مجمع اللغة العربية, فما باله لو كان في مجمع اللغات الأجنبية؟فما كان هو فاعلًا؟.
وقال في أمر العامية,والتي سماها لغة:"إن العامية لهم مشخصات ثابتة تحددها من جميع الجهات وتجعلها مميزة تميزًا تامًا ",كما ذكر العفاني في كتابه السابق الذكر.
كما دعا إلى إلى إصلاح قواعد الكتابة واقترح اقتراحًا غريبًا شاذًا ومعقدًا وهو دلالة الحروف على الحركات,أي ّ إظهارها حرفًا في آخر الكلمة بدل الحركة.وهو الذي قال:" "إن سبب تراجع الأمة العربية تمسكها بالتشديد والتنوين".


----------



## ابن سينا (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأب أنستاس الكرملي​
هو بطرس جبرائيل يوسف عواد اللبناني العراقي, فأبوه جبرائيل عواد من بحر صاف من قرى لبنان ,رحل إلى بغداد في عام 1850 وتزوج من مريم مرغريته العراقية وأنجبا خمسة بنين وأربع بنات , وكان بطرس الرابع من الأبناء,والذي ولد في عام 1866في بغداد وعُرف فيما بعد بالأب أنستاس الكرملي.
تلقى علومه الإبتدائية في مدرسة الأباء الكرمليين,والتحق بعدها بمدرسة الاتفاق الكاثوليكي وتخرج منها في عام 1882,ثم عاد إلى بيروت في 1886وهو في العشرين من عمره,وعمل مدرسًا في مدرسة الأباء اليسوعيين.
دراسته:
في عام 1887 سافر إلى بلجيكا والتحق بدير بدير شفرمون قرب مدينة لييج، ودخل في سلك الرهبنة , وهناك أطلق عليه الأب أنستاس الكرملي,وبعدها غادر إلى فرنسا مونبيلييه في عام 1889 وبدأ بدراسة اللاهوت وتفسير الكتاب المقدس والتاريخ الكنسي، وظل هناك حتى رسم قسيسا سنة 1894 ثم غادر فرنسا إلى أسبانيا، وأقام بها فترة زار معالمها الإسلامية، ثم عاد إلى العراق ليتولى مدرسة الآباء الكرمليين.
مؤلفاته:
1. أغلاط اللغويين الأقدمين
2. نشوء اللغة العربية ونموها واكتهالها
3.النقود العربية وعلم النميات. 
كما وحقق عددا من الكتب،منها: معجم العين للخليل بن أحمد(لم يكتمل), ونخب الذخائر في أحوال الجواهر لابن الأكفاني، والإكليل للهمداني.

وجه العداء للغة العربية​
الأب أنستاس كان من أوائل المدافعين عن العربية الفصحى وعارض بشدة في بدء الأمر كتابة العربية بالحروف اللاتينية ومما جاء في معرض رده عن سؤال في مجلة الهلال في عام 1932 "هل ينبغي تغيير الحروف العربية؟" أنه رفض هذه الاقتراح وبيّن أنه يقطع الصلة بيننا وبين تراث أبائنا,وقد بدا في رده تمنع ولست أدري أكان تمنعًا عن دلال أم عن خوف ودهاء,فهو ما لبث أن اقترح وضع الحركات في صلب الكتابة,وتصوير الفتحة والضمة والكسرة بألف واوا وياء مشطورة بخط.
كما اقترح أشكالًا جديدة للحركات اللاتينية التي لا نظير لها في العربية,مثل الحروف u,e,o .


----------



## ابن سينا (25 أغسطس 2008)

قاسم أمين
هو قاسم محمد أمين ,ولد في عام 1863بالإسكندرية,أبوه هو محمد بك أمين,وكان واليًا على إقليم كردستان قبل أن يأتي مصر,وأمه من صعيد مصر.
تلقى تعليمه الابتدائي في مدرسة "رأس التين" التي كانت تضم أبناء الطبقة الغنية، ثم انتقل مع أسرته إلى القاهرة، وسكن في حي "الحلمية" ,وهو حي من أحياء الأغنياء.
دراسته:
حصل على الثانوية من مدارس القاهرة, والتحق بعدها بمدرسة الحقوق والإدارة, وحصل على الليسانس 1881,ثم سافر إلى فرنسا في بعثة دراسية والتحق بجامعة مونبيلييه الفرنسية درس فيها القانون_المحاماة_ وأنهى دراسته في عام 1885,وكعادة الأعلام في تلك الحقبة الزمنية اتصل بجمال الدين الأفغاني ومحمد عبده, وكان المترجم لمحمد عبده أثناء زيارة الأخير لفرنسا.
وعاد إلى مصر في نفس العام وتنقل في تقلد المناصب في القضاء المصري.حتى عُين نائب قاضٍ في محكمة الاستئناف في عام 1892.
من أشهر ما قام به هو دعوته إلى تحرير المرأة,فهو يعتبر الأب لحركة تحرير المرأة,والمعول الأول في نبذ الحجاب,وتعرض لمسألة الطلاق وتعدد الأزواج.
وقد رد عليه الشاعر الفاضل أحمد محرم بكلام جميل موزون:
أغرك يا أسماء ما ظن قاسم *** أقيمي وراء الخدر فالمرء واهم
سلام على الإسلام في الشرق كله *** إذا ما استبيحت في الخدور الكرائم
أقاسم لا تقذف بجيشك تبتغي *** بقومك والإسلام ما الله عالم
أسائل نفسي إذ دلفت تريدها *** أأنت من البانين أم أنت هادم؟

ومن الغريب أنه لم يقبل لأهله ما دعا إليه نساء غيره, فزوج قاسم كانت محجبة حجاباً كاملاً ،وقد ذكرت فى بعض تصريحاتها بعد وفاته:"أنه- أى قاسم- لم يرغمها على السفور عندما كان ينادى إليه "...عجبي والله, أترضون لغيركم من بني قومكم ما لا ترضونه لأنفسكم؟.

مؤلفاته:
1.المصريون (بالفرنسية)
2.تحرير المرأة
3.المرأة الجديدة
وجه العداء للغة العربية​من أفظع ما دعا إليه قاسم أمين هو فصل الأدب العربي الوفير عن أدب مصر, وأراد أن يجعله أدبًا قوميًا يحمل طابعًا خاصًا بمصر,كما وأن له أراء تكاد تشبه المرض العضال, فهو يرى ان اللغة العربية كالخرق البالية,قد عفا عليها الزمن,ويجب أن تتطور ومما قاله:" لم أر بين جميع من عرفتهم شخصا يقرأ كل ما يقع تحت بصره من غير لحن .. أليس هذا برهاناً كافياً على وجوب أصلاح اللغة العربية ... لى رأى فى الإعراب أذكره هنا بوجه الإجمال وهو أن تبقى أواخر الكلمات ساكنة لا تتحرك بأى عامل من العوامل ... بهذه الطريقة وهى طريقة جميع اللغات الأفرنجية واللغة التركية أيضاً ، يمكن حذف قواعد النواحب والجوازم والحال والاشتغال الخ... بدون أن يترتتب على ذلك إخلال باللغة إذ تبقى مفرادتها كما هي.


----------



## ابن سينا (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


عيسى إسكندر معلوف​
ولد عيسى إسكندر المعلوف في 11 من إبريل 1869, في قرية "كفر عقاب" من قرى لبنان، ويعود نسب عائلته إلى الغساسنة,أبوه هو إسكندر معلوف الذي عرف بعدائه للغة العربية 
دراسته:
تلقى تعليمه الابتدائي في قريته,ثم درس في مدرسة الشوير والتي كانت تابعة للإرسالية الأمريكية,وتوقف عن الدراسة في المدارس وعكف على تدريس نفسه بنفسه,تعلم من اللغات العربية والعبرية والإنكليزية والفرنسية واليونانية والتركية والفارسية.
أعماله ومؤلفاته:
أسس في عام 1903 جمعية أدبية باسم جمعية النهضة العلمية لتدريب الطلاب على الخطابة وقرض الشعر، واشتغل في الصحافة وكتب في جريدة لبنان التي كانت تصدر بمدينة "بعبدا" مقر الحكومة وقتذاك ونشر بها عدة مقالات أدبية وتاريخية وعمرانية.
أهم إنجازاته في عالم الصحافة إنشاؤه مجلة شهرية أسماها "الآثار".
عين عضوا في لجنة الترجمة والتأليف في دمشق في عام 1918,وفي 1927أسس مع عبد الله البستاني "المجمع العلمي اللبناني" للقيام بأمر اللغة العربية، وكان من أعضائه الشيخ مصطفى الغلاييني، ومحمد جميل بيهم، وبشارة الخوري الشاعر المعروف بالأخطل الصغير.
وفي عام 1933 عندما أُسس مجمع اللغة العربية في القاهرة كان من الأوائل من مؤسسيه.
وفي عام 1936 أختير عضوا في "أكاديمية التاريخ والآداب" في مدينة "نيتوراي" عاصمة ولاية "ريودي جانيرو" البرازيلية، بناء على ترشيح من الشاعر البرازيلي "فنتوريلي سوبر ينيو".
مؤلفاته:
1.دواني القطوف في تاريخ بني معلوف
2. تاريخ مدينة زحلة
3. الغرر التاريخية في الأسر اليازجية
4. تاريخ الأمير فخر الدين الثاني المعني
5. ترجمة الأمير سيف الدولة بن حمدان.
وأما كتبه المخطوطة:
1. الأخبار المدونة والمروية في أنساب الأسر الشرقية، وتقع في 14 مجلدا كبيرا. 
2. مغاوص الدرر في أدباء القرن التاسع عشر. 
3. لبنان واللبنانيون .
4. نوابغ النساء. 
5. المكتبة التاريخية والمؤرخون والفنون التاريخية .
6. تاريخ سوريا المجوفة .
7. نفائس المخطوطات.
8. التذكرة المعلوفية.
9. تاريخ حضارة دمشق وآثارها. 
10. تاريخ إنطاكية الديني والمدني. 

وجه العداء للغة العربية​
كتب في مجلة المجمع سلسلة من المقالات عن "اللهجة العربية العامية",قال الدكتور محمد محمد حسين في كتابه"الإتجاهات الوطنية في الأدب المعاصر" إن عيسى إسكندر اعتبر اللغة العربية سبب تخلف العرب ,فيقول :" إنَّ اختلاف لغة الحديث عن لغة الكتابة هو أهمُّ أسباب تخلفنا رغم أنَّهُ من الممكن اتخاذُ أيِّ لهجةٍ عاميةٍ لغةً للكتابة ؛ لأنها ستكون أسهل على المتكلمين بالعربية كافة . ولي أملٌ بأن أرى الجرائد العربية وقد غيّرت لغتها .وهذا أعدُّهُ أعظم خطوةٍ نحو النجاح ، وهو غاية أملي ".اهـ
وقد أثنى في كتابه "اللهجات العربية المحلية" على ما قدمه هؤلاء من أجل خدمة اللغة العامية حيث قال:" هذا إلى كثير من أمثال هذه الطرف، التي خدمت اللغة العامية، بحفظها بين دفات الكتب".


----------



## ابن سينا (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


سلامة موسى:​
ولد في عام 1887 في قرية بهنباي القريبة من الزقازيق بمصر, نشأ في بيئة قبطية,توفي والده وهو في الثانية من عمره وترك له أربعة أخوات هن: هيلانة وكاترينة واسكندره ورومه وكلهن يكبرنه, وأخًا اسمه وهبه يكبره بأربع سنوات,فكان أصغر أفراد العائلة.
دراسته:في عام 1898 ألتحق بمدرسة الجمعية الخيرية القبطية بالزقازيق , وأنهى دراسته الإبتدائية في عام 1903,ثم التحق بالمدرسة الخديوية وأنهى فيها دراسته الثانوية الثانوية عام 1906.
سافر إلى فرنسا وأقام بقرية قريبة من باريس هى موليرى في ضيافة إحدى العائلات الفرنسية وهذا ساعده كثيراً في إتقان اللغة الفرنسية,وبعد مضي عام عاد إلى مصر ومن ثكة سافر عائدًا إلى فرنسا بعد ستة أشهر في مصر,ومكث في فرنسا هذه المرة سنتين.
وبعد سنواته تلك في باريس عاد إلى القاهرة وأصدر كتابه "مقدمة السوبر مان" عام 1910وهو يعبرعن حالة الانبهار بالحضارة الغربية، والتي ركزت على ضرورة الانتماء الكامل للغرب وقطع أي صلة تربط مصر بالشرق، وتضمن هجوما على فكرة الدين والإيمان بالغيب.
ثم سافر إلى إنجلترا لدراسة الحقوق وقضى بها أربع سنوات، لكنه انصرف إلى القراءة بدلا من الدراسة، وانضم إلى "جمعية العقليين"، و"الجمعية الفابية" والتقى فيها بالفيلسوف الإنجليزي "برنارد شو" وتأثر به، كما التقى بـ"تشارلز داروين" وتأثر بنظريته في التطور التي أثارت الكثير من الجدل والانقسام على مستوى العالم.
أعماله ومؤلفاته:
في عام 1930 أسس "المجمع المصري للثقافة العلمية"، وأصدر مجلة أسماها "المجلة الجديدة" وكان يهدف من خلالها إلى تغليب الاتجاهات العلمية والأفكار الغربية على الثقافة العربية .
ومن الأفكار التي دعا إليها:
1.الإشتراكية والشيوعية,قال :" وأحب أن أعترف أنه ليس في العالم من تأثرت به وتربيت عليه مثل كارل ماركس، وكنت أتفادى اسمه خشية الاتهام بالشيوعية".
2.دعوته ونصرته لنظرية داروين في النشوء والتطور
3.دعوته إلى الحريات على غرار الدول الغربية.
4.النزعة القومية والفرعونية.
مؤلفاته:كانت كثيرة أذكر منها:
1.الإشتراكية
2.تربية سلامة موسى
3. مقدمة السوبر مان
4. حرية العقل في مصر
5. النهضة الأوربية
6. الدنيا بعد ثلاثين عاما
7. الحرية وأبطالها في التاريخ
8. أحلام الفلاسفة
9. المرأة ليست لعبة الرجل
10. هؤلاء علموني

وجه العداء للغة العربية​
كان سلامة موسى عدوًا للأديان,وكان يعتبر الدين هو سبب تخلف وتأخر الشرق.
والدين الإسلامي لا يقوم إلا باللغة العربية, فوجب عليه أن يعاديها ويناهضها ويدعو للقضاء عليها.
وقد بنى عداءه للعربية على محورين هما:
1.الخط العربي:حيث دعا إلى استعمال الخط اللاتيني بدل الخط العربي,واعتبرها :وثبة نحو المستقبل" كما فعل أتاتورك في تركيا الحديثة.
2.الدعوة إلى العامية:دعا إلى استعمال العامية وخاصة المصرية,لأنها لغة الجميع ويستطيع العامي أن يفهمها,وأنها تمثل الشعب المصري والفصحى تفقد المصري انتماءه إلى مصر,كما ودعا إلى تطوير اللغة لتتسع ‘إلى الفنون التي لم توجد عند العرب كما صرّح بذاك في كتابه" "البلاغة العصرية واللغة العربية". فقد قرن الدعوة للعامية بالنزعة إلى الوطنية المصرية أو الفرعونية.
قال الأديب مصطفى صادق الرافعي عنه:"رأيي في سلامة موسى معروف.لم أغيره يومًا.فإن هذا الرجل كالشجرة التي تنبت مرًا.لا تحلو ولو زرعت في تراب من سكر,ما زال يتعرض لي منذ خمسة عشر سنه,وكأنه يلقي عليّ وحدي أنا تبعة حماية اللغة العربية وإظهار محاسنها وبيانها,فهو عدوها وعدو دينها وقرآنها ونبيها,كما هو عدو الفضيلة أين وجدت في إسلام أو نصرانية ."اهـ
وقال الأستاذ إبراهيم عبد القادر المازني فيه وتحت عنوان" سلامه موسى ليس بشيئ إن لم يكن دجالًا":"بضاعته بضاعة الحواة المشعوذين وله حركاتهم وإشاراتهم وأساليبهم,يزعم نفسه أديبًا,وتعالى الأدب عن هذا الدجل,وجل العلم أن يكون هذا دعاؤه,ويحاكي الملاحدة ليقول عنه المغفلون أنه واسع الذهن,وليتسنى له أن يغمز الإسلام ويبسط لسانه في العرب,والحقيقة أنه لا أديب ولا عالم,وإنما هو مشعوذ يقف في السوق,ويصفر ويصفق ويصخب,ويجمع الفارغين حوله بما يحدث من الصياح الفارغ والضجة الكاذبة."اهـ


----------



## ابن سينا (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


عَبْد العَزِيز فَهْمي:​
هوعبد العزيز فهمي (باشا) ابن الشيخ حجازي عمرو، حفيد محمد عمر مبارك: من رجال القضاء بمصر. ولد في كفر المصيلحة (من قرى المنوفية) في عام 1882 .
دراسته:
تعلم بالازهر، ثم بمدرسة الحقوق بالقاهرة. واحترف المحاماة.
أعماله ومؤلفاته:
كان عضوًا في الجمعية التشريعية، ثم وزيراً للحقانية سنة 1925 فرئيساً لمحكمة الاستئناف الاهلية، فرئيساً لمحكمة النقض والإبرام. 
وهو أحد مؤسسي الوفد المصري (سنة 1918) سافر مع سعد زغلول إلى باريس، واختلفا فعاد إلى مصر. وانتخب رئيساً لحزب الاحرار الدستوريين سنة 1924 ثم اعتزل السياسة. وتولى نقابة المحامين سنة 1942 وسمي (عضواً) في مجمع اللغة العربية.
مؤلفاته: 
1.وضع رسالة في كتابة العربية بالحروف اللاتينية،.
وترجم عن الفرنسية "مدونة جوستنيان في الفقه الروماني".

وجه العداء للغة العربية:​
كان عبد العزيز فهمي من المتحمسين لإستبدال الخط اللاتيني بالخط العربي ,ومن العاملين له رغم أنه عضو في "مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة",وقد نشر في عام 1913 كتابه "رساله في اقتراح الحروف اللاتينية لكتابة العربية", يوضح فيه طريقته، جاء فيه بالعجب العجاب؛ فقد جمعَ نماذجَ للـكـتـابــة، أُرسـلت له ممن هب ودب يكتبها ويكتب تحتها ترجمتها بالحروف العربية،وكان ممن استنكر هذا الرأي الشيخ عبدالعزيز البشري (المتوفى سنة 1943م، وقد كان يعمل مراقباً إدارياً لمجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة )، المعروفة بنوادره وفكاهته، فقال لعبد العزيز فهمي: "ماذا: تريد بإدخال الحروف اللاتينية في الكتابة العربية؟! "، فردَّ عليه:
" أريد أن أعمِّمها، فأجابه فوراً: "تريد أن تُبَرْنِطها والله لا أن تُعَمِّمها!".


----------



## ابن سينا (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

طه حسين:
هو طه بن حسين بن علي,ولد في 14 /11/1889 في عزبة "الكيلو" بمحافظة المنيا بالصعيد الأوسط،وكان السابع في عائلة تضم ثلاثة عشر ولدًا لوالد يعمل موظفًا في شركة السكر هو حسين علي, فقد بصره في السادسة من عمره إثر إصابته بالرمد,وعاش كفيفًا فاقد البصر , نحيل البنية ,ضعيف الجسد, وحفظ القرآن في كُتّاب القرية وهو في التّاسعة.
دراسته:
انتقل إلى القاهرة والتحق بالأزهر في عام 1902,ومكث فيه ثماني سنوات و لم يظفر في نهايتها بشهادة "العالميّة",ولكن سرعان من التحق بالجامعة المصرية "الأهلية" بعد أن أقيمت في عام 1908,وبقي على مداومة الأزهر بالإضافة إلى مداومته في الجامعة الأهلية, وفي عام 1910 التزم بالجامعة الأهلية, وشغف بالدراسة, حتى حصل في عام 1914على درجة الدكتوراة في رسالة قدمها عن أبي العلاء المعري موضوعها "ذكرى أبي العلاء"، فكانت "أوّل كتاب قُدّم إلى الجامعة، وأوّل كتاب امتُحِنَ بين يدي الجمهور، وأول كتاب نال صاحبه إجازة علميّة منها".
وفي نفس العام سافر إلى فرنسا لمواصلة تعليمه، فانتسب إلى جامعة مونبيليى حيث قضّى سنة دراسيّة (1914-1915) ذهب بعدها إلى باريس، وانتسب إلى جامعة السّوربون حيث قضى أربع سنوات (1915-1919),وفي عام 1917 حصل على "الليسانس في التّاريخ" ، كما كان يعد رسالة الدكتوراة في" دراسة تحليليّة نقديّة لفلسفة ابن خلدون الاجتماعيّة", وحصل عليها في عام 1919, وعاد بعدها من زوجه سوزان الفرنسية إلى مصر.
عُيّن بعد وصوله إلى مصر في الجامعة المصرية أستاذا للتاريخ القديم (اليوناني والرّوماني)، فظلّ يُدرّسه طيلة ستّ سنوات كاملات (1919-1925).
أعماله ومؤلفاته:
الحقيقة أن الكتابة عن أعمال طه حسين لا تسعها مجلدات , وذلك لأنه نصّب نفسه وصيًا على العرب والمسلمين وخاصة المصريين,وكان أول وأهم وأشد معول هدم طرق جسد الأمة الإسلامية, ولم يدع عنصرًا من عناصر الأمة أو مقوماتها إلا طعن به أو حاول النيل من صفائه,فتعرض للقرآن الكريم,عقيدة شريعة,وتعرض للغة العربية,والتاريخ الإسلامي,فمما قاله في تكذيب القرآن:" للتوراة أن تحدثنا عن إبراهيم وإسماعيل, وللقرآن أن يحدثنا عنهما أيضاً, ولكن ورد هذين الاسمين في التوراة والقرآن لا يكفي لإثبات وجودهما التاريخي فضلاً عن إثبات هذه القضية التي تحدثنا بهجرة إسماعيل بن إبراهيم إلى مكة, ونشأة العرب المستعربة ونحن مضطرون أن نرى في هذه القضية نوعاً من الحيلة في إثبات الصلة بين اليهود والعرب من جهة, وبين الإسلام واليهود, والقرآن والتوراة من جهة أخرى".اهـ
وقال أيضًا:" إن القرآن المكي يمتاز بالهروب من المناقشة والخلو من المنطق" ."اهـ
وقال:" ظهر تناقض كبير بين نصوص الكتب الدينية, وبين ما وصل إليه العلم".اهـ
ومن أقواله في تكذيب الوحي ونزول القرآن من عند الله:" إن الدين لم ينزل من السماء, وإنما خرج من الأرض كما خرجت الجماعة نفسها".اهـ
وقال مستهزءً بالدين مستشهدًا بالعلم:" إن الدين حين يقول بوجود الله ونبوة الأنبياء يثبت أمرين لا يعترف بهما العلم"اهـ
ولم يسلم الصحابة من سوء قوله,فقال في كتابه (الفتنة الكبرى) واصفاً عمرو بن العاص ومعاوية رضي الله عنهما : " وهنا ظهر عمرو بن العاص، الذي لم يكن أقل دهاء، ولا أدنى مكراً، ولا أهون كيداَ من معاوية" .. " وقد ضاق معاوية برجل عظيم الخطر من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أبو ذر، ولم يستطع أن يبطش به لمكانه من رضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإثاره إياه ولسابقته في الإسلام، ولم يستطع أن يفتنه عن دينه بالمال " ... ويتناول أم المؤمنين عائشة بالغمز فيقول : " إن هذا العقم كان يؤذيها في نفسها بعض الشئ ".اهـ
حتى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه لم ينج من فحش لسانه, فقال عنه :" إن الناس كانوا يعارضون حكم عمر، ولكنهم يخشون سلطانه كما يخافون منه، والثورة على عثمان دليل على فشل التجربة الإسلامية، وأن الوقت لم يعد في مصلحة الحكم والخلافة الإسلامية " .اهـ
كما ودعا إلى القومية الفرعونية علنًا من دون حجاب,قال_الخائب _وهو يدعو إلى الفرعونية:"إن الفرعونية متأصلة في نفوس المصريين,وستبقى كذلك,بل يجب أن تبقى وتقوى,والمصري فرعوني قبل أن يكون عربي,و لا يطلب من مصر أن تتنازل عن فرعونيتها وإلا كان معنى ذلك:اهدمي يا مصر أبا الهول والأهرام,وانسي نفسك واتبعينا,لا تطلبوا من مصر أكثر مما تستطيع أن تعطي,مصر لن تدخل في وحدة عربية سواء كانت العاصمة القاهرة أم دمشق أم بغداد,وأؤكد قول أحد الطلبة القائل: لو وقف الدين الإسلامي حاجزًا بيننا وبين فرعونيتنا لنبذناه".اهـ
وجاهر في سفور المرأة ودعاها إلى التبرج ورفض الحجاب وحضها على الاختلاط ,فكان ما قاله:" لا أعلم في كتاب الله ولا في سنة رسول الله، نصاً يحول دون الاختلاط بين الرجل والمرأة".اهـ
ومن دعواته الهداّمة في رفض الدين والحضارة الإسلامية وإتباع الحضارة الغربية ما قاله في كتابه"مستقبل الثقافة في مصر":"إن سبيل النهضة واضحة بينة مستقيمة ليس فيها عوج ولا التواء وهي أن نسير سيرة الأوربيين ونسلك طريقهم لنكون لهم أندادًا ولنكون لهم شركاء في الحضارة خيرها وشرها, حلوها ومرها, وما يحب منها وما يُكره,وما يحمد منها وما يعاب,ومن زعم لنا عير ذلك فهو خادع أو مخدوع".اهـ
ومن محاولاته في الطعن في سيدنا محمد وعربية القرآن قال _الذي خسر الدنيا والآخرة_:" قال طه حسين:" لأمر ما اقتنع العرب أن النبي يجب أن يكون من صفوة بني هاشم, ولأمر ما شعروا بالحاجة إلى إثبات أن القرآن كتاب عربي مطابق في ألفاظه للغة العرب".اهـ
وأما مؤلفاته:
كانت رسالته عن أبي العلاء أول ما أنتجه, وهي بعنوان" ذكرى أبي العلاء",وبعدها رسالة أخرى عن إبن خلدون,كما ألف :
1. في الشعرالجاهلي. 
2.مستقبل الثقافة في مصر
3.الأيام
4.على هامش السيرة
5.حديث الأربعاء
6.دعاء الكروان
7.من حديث الشعر والنثر
8.المعذبون في الأرض
9.الفتنة الكبرى,علي وبنوه

وجه العداء للغة العربية:​
إن أشد وجه العداء للغة العربية من قِبل طه حسن لم يكن في الدعوة إلى العامية أو إلى الكتابة بالحروف اللاتينية,بل في دعوته المستميتة في فصل اللغة العربية على القرآن, وبنزع القداسة عن اللغة العربية كونها لغة القرآن, واعتبرها معظلة لأنها عسيرة من جهة وقواعدها ونحوها قديمان وصعبان حتى على الناطقين بها ,هذا فضلاً عن أن علماء الدين يضيفون عليها نوع من التقديس باعتبارها لغة الدين، ولحل مشكلة اللغة العربية (كما سماها) ينبغي إصلاح الكتابة والقراءة بصورة تجعل الناس لايخطئون حين يقرأون أو يكتبون.
وتشكيكه في الشعر العربي الجاهلي,وفي ذلك هدم للغة القرآن,فالشعر كما قال علماء المسلمين وترجمان القرآن ابن عباس:"الشعر ديوان العرب" ,إلا أنه لم يُعرف عنه أنه دافع عن اللغة الفصحى أو تصدى لدعاة العامية, وكل ما قاله مستهجنًا:" إني من أشد الناس ازورارًا على الذين يفكرون في اللغة العامية على أنها البديل المناسب وتصلح كأداة للفهم والتفاهم... أحب أن يعلم المحافظون أني قاومت وسأقاوم أشد المقاومة دعوة الداعين إلى اصطناع الحروف اللاتينية". اهـ


----------



## ابن سينا (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


لويس شيخو​
هو رزق الله بن يوسف بن عبد المسيح بن يعقوب بن شيخو اليسوعي,ولد بماردين بتركيا والواقعة على الحدود السورية في عام 1859, تلقى علومه الابتدائية فيها, ثم رحل إلى لبنان واتصل بأبناء ملته هناك.
دراسته:
عندما حل بلبنان درس في مدرسة الآباء اليسوعيين في غزير وانتظم في سلك الرهبانية اليسوعية سنة 1874,وبعدها أطلق على نفسه لويس شيخو, وتنقل في بلاد أوربا والشرق،فنزل بفرنسا وتابع دراسته العليا في الفلسفة واللاهوت وتعلّم عدّة لغات منها اليونانيّة والّلاتينيّة والفرنسيّة والإنكليزيّة,ومن خلال تنقلاته في دول أوروبا اطلع على أمات الكتب العربية واستنسخ بعضها وحملها إلى الخزانة اليسوعية في بيروت.
وبعد عودته إلى بيروت عمل مدرسًا للآداب العربية في كلية القديس يوسف،وانصرف إلى التّأليف ونشر عدّة كتب دينيّة ومدرسيّة وصبّ اهتمامه على التاريخ العربي والمسيحي .
أنشأ مجلة "المشرق" سنة 1898 فاستمر يكتب أكثر مقالاتها مدة خمس وعشرين سنة. وكان همه في كل ما كتب، أو في معظمه، خدمة طائفته.
وأسس المكتبة الشرقية في المدرسة اليسوعية واضعًا ما نسخ من أمات كتب العرب.
عُرف عنه تعصبه الأعمى لطائفته وللنصرانية بشكل عام,ومن شدة تعصبه ألف كتاب" شعراء النصرانية في الجاهية"جعل من شعراء العرب نصارى ولم يحفل بالشعراء غير النصارى,وقد علق مارون عبود على هذه فقال:" سمعنا بكتاب شعراء النصرانية فاستقدمناه، فإذا هو لهذا العلامة الجليل " لويس شيخو " وإذا كل من عرفناهم من شعراء جاهلين قد خرجوا من تحت سن قلمه نصارى. كان التعميد بالماء فإذا به قد صار بالحبر.".
وقال نصراني آخر هو إميل درمنجم عنه: "وشيخو مثل لامنس، لم يأل جهدًاَ في إثبات دعواه أن العرب قبل الإسلام وبعده لا شأن لهم في المدنية، وإذا كان هناك حضارة، فإن أصحابها هم نصارى العرب، وقد لفق كتابًا ادعى فيه أن معظم شعراء العرب قبل الإسلام كانوا نصارى وبراهينه على دعواه واهية. ". 
وتجلى حقده على الإسلام في مقالة له بعنوان"خرافات القرآن",المقالة التي ترجمها زويمر وجعلوها مصدرًا للطعن في الإسلام,وهي تزخر بالطعن السفيه الذي يندى له جبين الحر.
كما ويدل على حقدة على الإسلام حملته على الشاعر فارس الشدياق الذي أسلم وأصبح أسمه أحمد فارس الشدياق,وكان يسميه الضال ويهجوه شعرًا,ويردد أنه أسلم طمعًا بالمناصب والمراكز,بل وصل به الأمر أن يعلن أن الشدياق تاب ورجع إلى النصرانية في آخرعمره,وعقب مارون عبود على هذا التخريف وقال أنه زار ضريح الشاعر الشدياق ورأى الهلال على قبره, وهذا دليل على أن الرجل مات على الإسلام. 
خلاصة الكلام أن هذا المدعو لويس شيخو اليسوعي لم يهدأ ولم تسكن له جارحة في الطعن في الإسلام والمسلمين منذ بدأ التأليف حتى مماته.
وقال كرد علي ملخصًا أعماله: "إن لويس شيخو كتب معظم مقالات مجلته مدة خمس وعشرين سنة ونشر فيها أولاً أمهات تآليفه، وراعى في كتبه نظام رهبانيته، فجاءت كتاباته إلا قليلاً أشبه بكتب الدعايات المذهبية، منها بكتب علمية مشتركة، وما خالف قط طريقته الدينية إلى ما يسمونه الطريقة العلمانية، ولو خلت من هذه النزعة لكانت في الغاية من جودة التأليف.".
مؤلفاته:
1. شعراء النصرانية في الجاهلية 
2. مجاني الأدب في حدائق العرب 
3. تاريخ الآداب العربية 
4. الأحكام العقلية في المدارس العلمية اللادينية 
5.أسباب الطرب في نوادر العرب 
ومن الكتب التي حققها:
"الأنوار الزاهية في ديوان أبي العتاهية"
بالإضافة إلى مقالاته في مجلة "المشرق" التي أسسها وكانت منبرًا له يبث من خلالها سمومه, ومنها المقالة الخزعبلية"خرافات القرآن".

وجه العداء للغة العربية:​
عداء لويس شيخو للعربية كان من نوع غريب شاذ وذلك لأنه لم يكره اللغة العربية بألفاظها وتراكيبها ونحوها وصرفها,وإنما حقده وكرهه للإسلام ونبي الإسلام محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام دفعه إلى هذا النوع الشاذ من العداء.
وتمثل هذا العداء في أمرين,أولهما سلب القداسة عن اللغة التي أنزل بها القرآن, ونفيه إعجاز القرآن البلاغي وأنه من كلام البشر وليس من عند الله,وثانيهما تجاهل تأثير العرب غير النصارى في اللغة العربية ونفيه تأثير القرآن ببلاغته وحفظ الإسلام للغة العربية,وهذا واضح جليّ في كتبه ومقالاته وخاصة كتاب " شعراء النصرانية في الجاهلية", حتى أصبحت المقولة "التعميد بالحبر لا بالماء" مشهورة بين مخالفيه من النصارى قبل المسلمين,وكذلك كتابه"تاريخ الآداب العربية" حيث ذكر أدباء النصارى مشيدًا بهم من كل البلاد وناسيًا أو متناسيًا الأدباء والعلماء المسلمين,فلم يذكر إلا فئة قليلة ضاعت مع خضم أسماء النصارى.
هنا أتذكّر أيضًا قول الثعالبي صاحب كتاب "فقه اللغة وأسرار العربية" في مقدمته وربطه حب الإسلام وحب النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بحب اللغة العربية والعرب,فمن يحب العربية يحب العرب ويحب النبي العربي .
ومن دلائل حقده وعظيم كرهه للإسلام والقرآن أنه عندما طبع كتاب " الألفاظ الكتابية "للهمداني" و"فقه اللغة للثعالبي" حذف منهما الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية،وأيضًا حذفه كل الألفاظ الشرعية_التي تتعلق بالإسلام عقيدة وشريعة_والمآثر الإسلامية , كما فعل في كتبه التي كتبها وحققها ,ففي كتابه". مجاني الأدب في حدائق العرب" وعندما تعرض للشاعر البحتري الذي قال قصيدة ذكر فيها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام نراه قد حذف أسم الرسول ولم يذكره البتة,وكما فعل في كتابه الذي حققه عن أبي العتاهية"الأنوار الزاهية في ديوان أبي العتاهية" , فهو هنا حذف كل الألفاظ الإسلامية من شعر أبي العتاهية مثل التوحيد والبعث والنشور,والنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.
وفي كل محاولاته هذه كان الهدف هو فصل الطاقة العربية على الطاقة الإسلامية ليسهل النيل من الإسلام والمسلمين.


----------



## ابن سينا (1 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لويس عوض​هو لويس عوض من أقباط مصر,ولد في قرية شارونه بمديرية المنيا في 1915,لعائلة تتألف من عشرة أبناء هو الخامس فيها,وأبوه كان يعمل موظفًا في حكومة السودان _الخرطوم_,ترعرع في السودان وقضى سنوات طفولته فيها.
دراسته:
درس الابتدائية في مدرسة الفرير بالمنيا,واتم صفوفه الثانوية في نفس المدرسة وحصل على الشهادة الثانوية في عام 1931,التحق بكلية الآداب في جامعة القاهرة ودرس اللغة الانكليزية وتخرج منها في عام 1937,وفي نفس العام أُفد للدراسة في بريطانيا فدرس في كلية "الملك",وحصل على الماجستير عام1940 م وكان موضوع رسالته " أسس البلاغة في الشعر الإنجليزي والفرنسي ".
في عام 1951 ذهب إلى أمريكا لدراسة الأدب الإنكليزي بجامعة برنستون,فحصل على الماجستير والدكتوراة في عام 1953عن رسالته بعنوان"أسطورة بروميثيوس في الأدبين الإنجليزي والفرنسي ".
أعماله ومؤلفاته:
بعد عودته من فرنسا عُين مدرسا مساعدًا ثم مدرسًا ثم أستاذا مساعداً في جامعة القاهرة,وإثر عودته من أمريكا عمل مشرفا على صفحة الأدب بجريدة الجمهورية حتى عام 1954,ثم عاد للعمل في الجمهورية في عام 1961وانتقل بعدها إلى جريدة الأهرام التي ظل يعمل بها حتى وفاته.
وهو كغيرة من النصارى والمضبوعين بالثقافة والحضارة الغربية حقد على الإسلام والعرب والعربية,وكان شيوعيًا يرى كل شئ أحمرًا,وقد نعته الدكتور العفاّني في كتابه: "أعلام وأقزام في ميزان الإسلام" بالكاره الكريه...الكاره للإسلام والعروبة والعربية, والممجّد للاحتلال الفرنسي الصليبي والخونة الصليبين وزعيمهم الجنرال المعلم يعقوب,فهو_لويس عوض_ لم يتورع عن كشف حقيقة نفسه وأنه من المدمنين على الخمر,وممارسة الزنا والشذوذ,يقول لويس عوض:"ومن ملذاتي أنني كنت أشرب كل شهر زجاجة نبيذ أحمر قبرصي كانت تكلفني أقل من خمسة قروش ,أو زجاجتيّ بيرة تكلفني خمس أو ست(كذا) قروش" ,كما ويقول في كتابه"أوراق العمر" أنه يحلم أن تُحل المشكلة الجنسية في مصر على الطريقة الأوروبية,وهو لا يرى غضاضة أن يكون العلماء والفنانون شواذ,كما كان دافنتشي وشكسبير وتشايكوفسكي وربما سقراط وأفلاطون.
وهو يعترف أن سلامة موسى معلمه وأبوه الروحي وهو الذي قاد خطاه إلى الاشتراكية,فقال في كتابه المذكور أعلاه:" وقاد سلامة موسى خطاي نحوالاشتراكية",ولم يستح في نشر أفكاره الإلحادية واستهزائه بالدين,فاسمعوا ماذا يقول في حق السيدة الطاهرة مريم البتول وعلى لسانها...
رميتُ عليه طلَّسْمي لأُنقذه من البدد
نصبتُ له أفخاخ الحب في الأبعاد والرمد
فذاق العقل طعم الحب من ثغري ومن جسدي
وأخصبني بآلته فذقت حلاوة الوتد !!
كما وتعرض للذات الإلهية واصفًا بما لا يليق بالله سبحانه وتعالى,فيقول الأخرق على لسان هابيل:"
رآني مذبوحًا كشاةٍ خُضّبت بدم
فما مد اليد الطولى لينقذني من العدم
وغيرها من سفيه الكلام.
مؤلفاته:
1.مذكراته"أوراق العمر"
2.روايته الشهيرة:"العنقاء"
3. تاريخ الفكر المصري الحديث 
4.مقدمه في فكر اللغة العربية 
6.ـ المسرح العالمي 
7.الاشتراكية والأدب 
8.دراسات أوروبية 
9. رحلة الشرق والغرب 
10. أقنعة الناصرية السبعة 
11.مصر والحرية، ومن مسرحياته "الراهب".
وأما ما ترجمه من أدب الغرب:
1.فن الشعر/هوراس
2.برومثيوس طليقًا /شيلي
3.الوادي السعيد/صموئيل جونسون
4.خاب سعي العشاق/شكسبير
5.حاملات القرابين/اسخيلوس
وجه العداء للغة العربية​كان من دعاة العامية والمشجعين لجعلها لغة التخاطب بدل الفصحى,كما وشجع استبدال الخط اللاتيني بالخط العربي كما فعل معلمه وأبوه الروحي سلامة موسى, وكان يردد ما ردد من طامة ومفسدة في أمر العربية,فالفصحى والخط العربي هما السبب في تأخر العرب ,وإن أراد العرب التقدم مئات السنين عليهم بالخط اللاتيني.
ومما قاله الآفل :"لقد أنتج المصريون في هذه اللغة الشعبية_العامية_ أدبًا شعبيًا لا بأس به ,ولكن التركيب العبودي الذي اتصف به المجتمع المصري طيلة هذه قرون قد صرف انتباه الدارسين إلى الأدب العربي,أدب الخاصة,وجعلهم يُهملون الأدب المصري,أدب الشعب,وهذا ليس بمستغرب ,فالمثقفون في كل جيل يستمدون ثقافتهم من السادة المحليين أو السادة المستعمرين بحسب الحال,لأنهم يولدون بأبوابهم".اهـ
هنا لم يدع إلى العامية وحسب, بل وجعل العرب الفاتحين لمصر مستعمرين فرضوا ثقافتهم ولغتهم على أهل مصر....سبحان الله , من أين له كل هذا العلم الدفين؟؟؟حقًا لقد تكلم فينا الرويبضة.
وقد تعرض_أبو اللوس_ بحصافته وبلاغته إلى بلاغة القرآن وأعجازه,وادعى أنه وهم وخرافة_شأنه شأن غيره من المعتوهين والمتحذلقين_ وهتر زاعمًا أن هذا الإعجاز الملفق يجعل من العربية لغة مقدسة ويعطي العرب الحق والأولوية في حكم العالم الإسلامي, ويجعل لهم سيادة خاصة كونهم أصحاب هذه اللغة.
ولم يقتصر "أبو اللوس "على ذلك بل دعا إلى أمر لم يدر بخلد أحد من العرب أو العجم لا لشئ وإنما لسخفه وعمق انحداره, فقد دعا إلى كتابة القرآن الكريم باللغة المصرية_أي العامية_ , حلوةٌ هذه النكتة أليس كذلك؟؟...القرآن بالعامية..الله ...الله...الله على هذه الحمية وحب الخير للعامة, هو يريد الخير لمن لا يعرف الفصحى أن يقرأ قرآنه, اسمعوا ماذا قال في كتابه"مقدمة في فكر اللغة العربية":"إن كتابًا يؤمن به الشعب يجب أن يكون بلغته لا بلغة أخرى".اهـ
وبعد هذا وذاك بدأ ينعق صارخًا أن السيف هو الذي فرض على المسلمين أن يقولوا أن لغة القرآن هي معيار الصحة والخطأ .فهل بعد هذا تبلٍ وغمط حق؟؟؟


----------



## ابن سينا (4 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


سعيد عقل:​
ولد في زحلة إحدى أقضية محافظة البقاع بلبنان,في عام 1916,لم يحالفه الحظ في تكميل علومه.
أعماله ومؤلفاته:اشتغل بالتعليم والصحافة,وكان من دعاة القومية اللبنانية, أسس في لبنان عام 1975 حزب التجديد اللبناني,وبعد الحرب أصبح الحزب يسمى"حراس الأرز".
مؤلفاته:
1.سائليني (قصيدة) 
2.بنت يفتاح (مسرحيّة) - 1935 
3.المجدليّة (ملحمة) - 1937 
4.قدموس (مسرحيّة) - 1944 
5.ردنلى - 1950 
6.مشكلة النخبة - 1954 
7.أجمل منك ... ؟ لا! - 1960 
8.لبنان إن حكى (تاريخ وأساطير) - 1960 
9.كأس الخمر - 1961 
10.أجراس الياسمين - 1961 
11.كتاب الورد - 1972 
12.قصائد من دفترها - 1979 
13.دُلْزى - 1973 
14.كما الأعمدة - 1974 
وألف بالعامية:
1.خماسيّات - 1978 
2.يارا - 1961 
كما وألف بالفرنسية:الذهب قصائد 1981 

وجه العداء للغة العربية​لقد كان سعيد عقل من أشد الداعين للعامية وكتابتها بالخط اللاتيني, وإصرارًا منه على هذا فقد ألف كتابين بالعامية اللبنانية وهما:خماسيّات ويارا, وكتابه هذا الذي ألفه في عام 1961 كتبه بالخط اللاتيني ,إلا أنه لم يلاق نجاحًا فعدل عن قراره وعاد يكتب بالخط العربي واللغة الفصحى,وكان من الداعين إلى القومية اللبنانية لفصل لبنان عن كل ما له صلة بالإسلام والعروبة.


----------



## ابن سينا (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

أنيس فريحه:​
هو أنيس الخوري فريحه من نصارى لبنان, ولد في بلدة رأس المتن,عمل أستاذًا للغات السامية بالجامعة الأمريكية,الأمر الذي استغله في بث أفكاره ودعوته إلى العامية,حيث أن كل محاضراته وكتبه التي ألفها تدور حول هذا المحور.
مؤلفاته:
1."معجم الألفاظ العامية في اللهجة اللبنانية",نشره في عام 1947
2."مجلة الأبحاث"_في عام 1959
3."تبسيط قواعد اللغة العربية" تم نشره في عام 1952
4. "هذا الصرف وهذا النحو,أما لهذا الليل من آخر"
5."نحو عربية ميسرة" ,

وجه العداء للغة العربية​
كان من الدّاعين للعامية واستبدال الخط اللاتيني بالخط العربي,ومن عنوان كتابه"هذا الصرف وهذا النحو,أما لهذا الليل من آخر" يظهر مدى تأففه وسخطه على قواعد اللغة العربية الفصحى,كماوتعرض في كتابه"نحو عربية ميسرة" لصلة العربية بالقرآن,ومما قاله حقدًا على عربية القرآن:"مسألة توحيد اللهجات في الجاهلية إنما هي خرافة إسلامية".
ومن مواقفه المشهورة ضد الفصحى قوله أنه يتمنى حاكمًا عسكريًا يفرض العامية على العرب.
وفي كل محاضراته وكتبه كان يشد على رفض الفصحى,ويدعو بكل قوة وعزم للعامية وفرضها حتى ولو قسرًا.


----------



## ابن سينا (6 سبتمبر 2008)

لسلام عليكم
هذا غيض من فيض ,ولو أردنا الكتابة عن كل أعداء اللغة العربية من العرب لما وسعتهم المجلدات,ومن أعداء اللغة العربية الذين تمادوا وأعلنوا العداء إما بالدعوة إلى العامية أو الكتابة بالخط اللاتيني إبراهيم حمودي الملا الذي ألف كتاب "طباعة اللغة العربية بالحروف اللاتينية", عثمان صبري و كتابه " نحو أبجدية جديدة",الجنيدي خليفة خريج الزيتونة و كتابه:" نحو عربية أفضل",و مارون غصن الذي ألف في عام 1926كتاب"حياة اللغة وموتها",وفي عام 1955 كتاب "نحو عربية ميسرة"سخر فيه من قواعد العربية,وقال بموت اللغة العربية,وقد يدهشكم لوعلمتم أن أدباء على قدرعالٍ من الشهرة وكتبوا باللغة العربية الفصحى واشتهروا بسبب كتابتهم بهذه اللغة قد حاربوها وسعوا إلى تقويضها وإشهار سلاح العامية في وجهها ومنهم من وصفها بالسخيفة,من هؤلاء "الأديب الكاتب"توفيق الحكيم فقد قال أن العربية لا ينتفع بها وأن عمرها قد انتهى,وقد رد عليه أيامها الشيخ الشعراوي _رحمه الله_ فقال:" أما إدعاؤه بأن اللغة لا ينتفع بها وأن عمرها قد انتهى..كيف يمكن العالم أن ينقل نتائج ما يحدث في معمله إلا باستخدام اللغة,وكيف يمكن أن يقرأ إنسان ويستوعب ما فات إلا باستخدام اللغة,وكيف يمكن أن ترث البشرية كلها حضارة عن حضارة عن حضارة إلا باستخدام اللغة.
إن اللغة التي يسخر منها توفيق الحكيم هي الأساس لكل شي وهي آية من آيات الله سبحانه وتعالى ,لتأخذ البشرية حضارتها جيلًا بعد جيل وترتقي وتتقدم ومن المستحيل على البشرية كلها أن يرث جيل الجيل الذي قبله في العالم إلا باللغة".اهـ
هذا بالإضافة إلى سخريته من الدين والقرآن والتي تمثلت بــ:
1.الاجتراء على مقام الله تعالى ,حيث جوّز للمسلم أن يتخيل حديثًا مع الله.
2.التشكيك بعصمة النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
3.قوله بنسبية الأديان ودعوته إلى التسوية بين الأديان السماوية
4.وقوله بدخول العلماء التجريبيين غير المسلمين الجنة.
وموقفه من هجوم فرنسا على دمشق ومقولته السخيفة:"لتذهب دمشق ومئات مثل دمشق إلى الهاوية وتبقى فرنسا".
ومن الأدباء العرب أيضًا يوسف السباعي والذي كتب قصة "إني راحلة "بالعامية وقال عن الفصحى:"إني لا أهتم مطلقًا بمبادئ اللغة وأعتبر أن أسلوبي (كويس كده) وليس في حاجة إلى المحسنات اللفظية, والواقع أن لغتنا سخيفة وفيها حاجات (مش معقولة) واحد مجنون مثلًا قال لنا(خلي الكلمة دي تبقى كده) وخلاص هي عملية مجهدة لا معنى لها ولا نهتم بها الآن أو يحافظ عليها المصححون في الجرائد, وأنا على كل حال أعتبر اللغة وسيلة وليست غاية".اهـ
هؤلاء هم بنو جلدتنا وهؤلاء هم ناطقو الضاد وكتّابها يستخفون بلغتهم ويسخرون من وعاء فكرهم وأدبهم,فماذا يبقى لهم من تراثهم وماذا يتركون من تراث وأدب إن هم احتقروا لغتهم...لا يبقى إلا الدعاء عليهم ونعتهم بالسفه وقلة الحيلة.
ومن الملاحظ أن هذه الحملة بدأت منذ نهاية القرن التاسع عشر في وقت كانت فيه الدولة الإسلامية تعاني من ضعف والدول الغربية تسعى إلى اقتسام تركتها, وهذا دليل على أن قوة اللغة من قوة دولتها, ولم يجرؤ أحد من قبل على القيام بمثل هذا العداء, وفي وقت تسلحت فيه الدول الغربية بمبدأ الرأسمالية والعلم.


----------



## ابن سينا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أعداء اللغة العربية من الغرب​لن يبدو غريبًا أن أذكر أول أعداء اللغة العربية من الغرب وإن لم يكن من الغرب من حيث مكانه ومن حيث انتسابه ,فذلك العدو الذي جاهر بحقده وامتلأ قلبه ضغينة وحسدًا ,ذلك الكريه الكاره للإسلام ووعائه الفكري,ذلك الرجل "الصنم" الذي لم يدع فرصة ليظهر بها حقده ويصب جام غضبه على كل ما يمت للإسلام بصلة وأولها اللغة العربية,ذلك الذي نكر الجميل والعرفان فطعن في دين قومه وقلب لهم ظهر المجن,ذلك الذي كسر اليد التي امتدت إليه بحنان وعطف,ذلك الذي لوى عنق الأمة التي جعلته قائدًا لجيشها, ذلك الذي بزق في الإناء بعد أن أكل الطعام منه,ذلك الذي تنصل من قومه وهم منه براءة ,ذلك الذي سمّي بأبي الأتراك ظلمًا وجورًا وهم له أسياد...إنه مصطفى بن علي رضا أفندي...إنه آتاتورك.​هو مصطفى بن علي رضا أفندي ,أبوه علي رضا أفندي كان موظفًا في مصلحة الجمارك في الدولة العثمانية العليّة,والذي أصبح فيما بعد يعرف بمصطفى كمال بعد أن أطلقه عليه أستاذه للرياضيات في المدرسة الثانية.
مولده:
ولد في محلة قوجا قاسم في سالونيك في اليونان التابعة للدولة الإسلامية في عام 1881,وأبوه هو علي رضا أفندي وأمه زبيدة, وتزوج أبوه من أمه في عام 1871,وكان له خمسة أخوة مات أربعة منهم في سن مبكرة وبقيت أخته مقبولة( اتادان) على قيد الحياة لغاية عام 1956 . وقيل أن أصله صربياً أو بلغارياً والحق أنه من يهود الدونمة,وهم اليهود الذين نزحوا من اسبانيا إلى الأراضي الإسلامية.
وبعد أن ألغى الخلافة وعزل الخليفة أصبح يُطلق عليه آتــا تـورك,وهي كلمة تركية تتكون من لفظين الأول آتا وتعني الأب, والثانية تـورك وتعني الأتراك,وهكذا أصبح هو "أبو الأتراك".
دراسته:
درس مراحله الابتدائية في مدرسة الحي عند الحافظ مهمت أفندي,وبعدها انتقل إلى مدرسة شمس أفندي حتى عام 1888 يوم توفي والده,فانتقل إلى رابله عند أخواله,ثم عاد إلى سالونيك وأكمل دراسته في مدرسة مولكية روشدية في سيلانيك. وبعد فترة قصيرة في عام 1893 دخل إلى مدرسة روشدية الحربية،أنهى دراسته الحربية الإعدادية في عام 1899 في مدرسة ماناسترا, وبدأ التعلم في مدرسة استانبول الحربية ، وتخرج في عام 1902 برتبة ملازم ، واستمر في الدوام في الأكاديمية الحربية. بتاريخ11 كانون الثاني يناير من عام 1905 أكمل الأكاديمية برتبة نقيب. 

أعماله:
خلال الفترة 1905-1907 عمل تحت أمرية الجيش الـ5 في الشام،وفي عام 1907 حصل على الأقدمية وانتقل إلى الجيش الـ3 في ماناسترا. وفي 19 نيسان ابريل من عام 1909 أصبح ضابط أركان في القوات الموجودة في استانبول. وبُعث إلى فرنسا في عام 1910 واشترك في المناورات العسكرية. وفي عام 1911 بدأ العمل في استانبول بقيادة الأركان العامة .
وفي 6 مارس آذار عام 1912 انتقل إلى أمرية أدرنة.
عمالته وخيانته: 
لقد استطاعت المخابرات الانجليزية أن تجد ضالتها المنشودة في شخصية مصطفى كمال وكانت تلك العلاقة بين المخابرات الإنجليزية ومصطفى كمال بواسطة رجل المخابرات الانجليزي ( أرمسترونج ) الذي تعززت علاقته في فلسطين وسورية، عندما كان مصطفى كمال قائداً هناك في الجيش العثماني. 
ويشهد ارمسترونج بعلاقة الاتحاد والترقي بالدونمة والماسونية في معرض تأريخه لحياة مصطفى كمال فيذكر كيف ( دعي لحضور أحد اجتماعاتها في بيوت بعض اليهود المنتمين للجنسية الايطالية، والجمعيات الماسونية الايطالية إذ أن جنسيتهم هذه تحميهم بحكم المعاهدات والامتيازات الأجنبية وقد دأب الاتحاديون على الاحتماء بحصانة اليهود، فكانوا يجتمعون في بيوتهم آمنين من كل خطر، وكان بعضهم كفتحي المقدوني صديق كمال القديم، قد انضم إلى جماعة الماسون ( البنائين الأحرار ) ويروي كيف استعانوا على تأليف جمعيتهم الثورية وتنظيمها باقتباس أساليب المنظمات الماسونية، وصاروا يتلقون الإعانات المالية الوافرة من مختلف الجهات ويتصلون باللاجئين السياسيين الذين نفاهم السلطان إلى خارج البلاد. 
ويكشف ارمسترونج كيف وقع الاختيار على مصطفى كمال وحده، من دون بقية أقرانه، لتنفيذ آخر خطوة في الخطة البريطانية فيقول: ( ان طبيعته كانت تميل إلى أن يكون الآمر الناهي، فلم يظهر أي احترام لزعماء الاتحاديين، وتشاجر مع : أنور وجمال وجاويد اليهودي الأصل، ونيازي الألماني المتوحش، وطلعت الدب الكبير، الذي كان موظفاً صغيراً في مصلحة البريد. 
وبعد أن تحول مصطفى كمال من مجرد ضابط صغير ثائر على الأوضاع الى قائد عسكري يملك رصيداً من الأمجاد والانتصارات لقبت بـ(الغازي) بفضل نفوذ رجال الاستخبارات البريطانية. 
بعد أن تمكن من العباد والبلاد في عام 1341هـ/1923م تعلن الجمعية الوطنية التركية بزعامته عن قيام الجمهورية التركية وانتخب مصطفى كمال أول رئيس لها، وتظاهر بالاحتفاظ مؤقتاً بالخلافة فاختير عبد المجيد بن السلطان عبد العزيز خليفة بدلاً من محمد السادس الذي غادر البلاد على بارجة بريطانية إلى مالطة ولم يمارس السلطان عبد المجيد أي سلطات للحكم. 
لقد كان مصطفى كمال ينفذ مخططاً مرسوماً له في المعاهدات التي عقدت مع الدول الغربية، فقد فرضت معاهدة لوزان سنة 1340هـ/1923م على تركيا فقبلت شروط الصلح والمعروفة بشروط كرزون الأربع " وهو رئيس الوفد الانجليزي في مؤتمر لوزان " وهي: 
1- قطع كل صلة لتركيا بالإسلام. 
2- إلغاء الخلافة الإسلامية إلغاءً تاماً. 
3- إخراج الخليفة وأنصار الخلافة والإسلام من البلاد ومصادرة أموال الخليفة. 
4- اتخاذ دستور مدني بدلاً من دستور تركيا القديم
وجه العداء للغة العربية​كان أتاتورك من أشد الناس عداوة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد كان في فندق 'بارك' وكان المؤذن يؤذن في المسجد الصغير الكائن أمام الفندق مباشرة فيلتفت أتاتورك لمن حوله قائلاًَ : من قال بأننا مشهورون , وما شهرتنا نحن ؟ انظروا إلى هذا الرجل 'يعنى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم' وكيف أنه وضع اسماً وشهرة بحيث أن اسمه يتكرر في كل لحظة في جميع أنحاء العالم فلتهدم هذه المنارة !!
وكفاه شرًا أنه قضى على الخلافة الإسلامية وهتك ملاءة فخر المسلمين ونزع عن أعناقهم خير قلادة.
وظهر حقده على العربية فقام بأعمال لا تدل إلا على الحقد الدفين والضغينة العمياء والعصبية العجماء,ومن أعماله هذه:
1.جعل اللغة التركية هي اللغة الرسمية الوحيدة, ولم يقبل أي لغة أخرى للتخاطب داخل الدولة,حتى اللغة العربية في العلوم الشرعية.
2.ألغى كتابة اللغة التركية بالحروف العربية وأجبر الناس على الكتابة بالحروف اللاتينية.
3.ألغى الأذان باللغة العربية وأجبر المؤذنين على اللغة التركية
4.أجبر العائلات العربية القاطنة داخل تركيا على تغيير أسمائهم إلى أسماء تركية.
5.أغلق كثيرًا من المساجد، وحوّل مسجد آيا صوفيا الشهير إلى كنيسة، وألغى وزارتي الأوقاف والمحاكم الشرعية، وحوّل المدارس الدينية إلى مدنية.


----------



## ابن سينا (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


سامي فراشيري​
منذ بداية القرن العشرين وانتشار الحركات القومية داخل الدولة الإسلامية بين الشعوب المسلمة المختلفة العرق واللغة ,بدأ أعلام الأدب في التحرر والانفصال عن جسد الدولة الواحدة ووصل بهم الأمر إلى رفض العربية والأبجدية العربية من لغاتهم كتابة وقراءة ومخاطبة,وألبانيا_وعُرف أهلها باسم ارناؤوط_ كغيرها من الأقاليم الإسلامية شرعت في مهمتها هذه ألا وهي تطهير لغتهم من الألفاظ العربية والتحول للكتابة بالحروف اللاتينية,وقد انبرى لها أدباء من عائلة مرموقة في جنوب ألبانيا,وهي عائلة فراشيري ,فظهر سامي وأخوه نعيم فراشيري.
وسامي فراشيري عُرف بين الأوساط الأدبية في الدولة العلّية بشمس الدين أفندي سامي, وكان نعيم فراشيري من الذين دعوا وعملوا على تطهير اللغة الألبانية من الألفاظ العربية.
مولده:
ولد في كولونيا في ألبانيا عام 1850في الأول من تموز,وكان من عائلة البكوات المسلمين في جنوب ألبانيا .وكان من قواد الحركة القومية الألبانية,وألف في عام 1899 كتابًا بعنوان"ألبانيا,ماذا كانت,وماذا هي الآن,وماذا سوف تصبح",والذي أصبح العمدة في الحركة القومية ,وتعرض فيه إلى مسألة الأبجدية الألبانية واقترح وعمل على تغييرها لأنها من مخلفات الماضي وأثاره البالية. 
دراسته:
تعلم في المدارس الألبانية ,وفي المرحلة الثانوية تعلم اللغة اليونانية والإيطالية والفرنسية ,كما وتعلم اللغة الفارسية والتركية والعربية.
أعماله:
في عام 1872 انتقل إلى استانبول وعمل في الصحافة,وركز في هذا المرحلة من حياته في الدفاع عن حقوق الألبان ودعوتهم إلى الاستقلال,وكان هذا هدفه الأول كغيره من قواد الحركة القومية الألبانية.
أسس "اللجنة المركزية لحقوق الألبان القومية",وفي عام 1879ناقشت اللجنة مسألة الأبجدية الألبانية,كما وأسس "مجمع الكتّاب الألبان".
مؤلفاته:
له من المصنفات ما يزيد على الخمسين,أهمها:
1.رواية "الحب بين طلعت وفينتات",وهي رواية تشبه الروايات العربية في التقريب بين الشرق والغرب,1873.
2. Besâ yâhut Âhde Vefâ,كلمة الوفاء,1874
3.سيدي يحيى,1875
وفي القواعد والنحو ألف:
1. أصول التنقيط والترتيب
2.أصول الأبجدية باللغة التركية
4.أصول التجديد في القواعد العربية,باللغة العربية
5.تطبيقات العربية,باللغة العربية

وجه العداء للغة العربية​
أول من دعا إلى استبدال الخط اللاتيني بالخط العربي في الكتابة الألبانية,كما ودعا الأتراك لكتابة لغتهم بالخط اللاتيني فنشر في جريدة "الصباح" مقالًا وجه اللوم على الأتراك وعاب عليهم أن أصبحت اللغة التركية لغة عربية وفارسية وتركية_أي خليط_ ولم يعد العنصر اللغوي التركي هو المسيطر, وذكر في مقاله أنه على الأتراك أن يغيروا الحرف العربي ويكتبوا لغتهم التركية بالخط اللاتيني كما على الألبان أن يحذو نفس المنهج.
وفي عام 1879 ألف أول كتاب لتعليم اللغة الألبانية بالحرف اللاتيني.
وهكذا قضى فراشيري على تراث أدبي وثقافي غني بالألفاظ العربية لشعب مسلم في قلب أوروبا.


----------



## ابن سينا (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


لويس ماسينون:
Louis Massignon​
مولده:
ولد في عام 1883 في ضاحية نوجان على نهر المارن,إحدى ضواحي باريس,كان أبوه فنانًا درس الطب ثم عدل إلى الفن,واشتهر بفن النحت وخاصة نحت الجبس,وقد كان لهذه البيئة أثرها في نشأة لويس ,فبدأ يتذوق الفن والفن الإسلامي.
دراسته:
درس في بداية تعلمه في مدارس باريس,وقضى دراسته الثانوية في ليسيه لوي لوجران المشهورة في باريس,والتقى في عام 1896بهنري ماسبيرو ومالا إلى الدراسات الشرقية, وخاصة الصينية,والتحق بالمدرسة الوطنية الشرقية الحية,وهي المدرسة التي خرجت أجيالًا من المستشرقين.
حصل على البكالوريوس قسم الآداب والفلسفة في عام 1900,كما وحصل على البكالوريوس في الرياضيات عام 1901.
بعد ذلك سافر إلى الجزائر ولم يمكث فيها إلا قليلًا,ثم عاد إلى باريس وانكب على الدراسات الإسلامية وحصل على ليسانس في الآداب عام 1902,وفي عام 1904 بعد أن عاد من مراكش كتب بحثُا ونال دبلوم في الدراسات العليا في السوربون بجامعة باريس.
درس اللغة العربية في "المدرسة الوطنية الشرقية الحية" الفصحى والعامية,وحصل على دبلوم في اللغة العربية العامية في عام 1906.
أعماله ومؤلفاته:
أول صلته بمصر كانت غي عام 1906 حيث جاءها طالبًا في المعهد الفرنسي للأثار الشرقية بالقاهرة,فبدأ أبحاثه الإسلامية,وأظهر ميلًا للدراسات الصوفية خاصة بعد أن قرأ شعرًا لفريد العطار عن الحلاج,فسافر إلى العراق واستقر ببغداد وبدأ يجمع المعلومات عن الحلاّج
فكانت رسالته الأولى عنه بعنوان"عذاب الحلاّج,شهيد التصوف في الإسلام".
في عام 1922 عُين أستاذًا بديلًا في الكولج دي فرانس,كما وعُين استاذًا بديلًا لكرسي الدراسات الإسلامية في الناحية الاجتماعية حتى عام 1924,واستاذًا لنفس الكرسي حتى عام 1954.
وتقلد بعد ذلك مناصبًا منها:مدير المدرسة العملية للدراسات العليا,قسم العلوم الدينية,ولما أنشئ مجمع اللغة العربية عُين عضوًا عاملًا فيه.
تولى تحرير مجلة العالم الإسلامي RMM, ثم مديرًا لها.
مؤلفاته:
تكاد تنحصر مؤلفاته في التصوف الإسلامي فألف الكتب وكتب الأبحاث حول التصوف في الإسلام.
أهم مؤلفاته:
1.بعثة أثرية في العراق-مجلدين
2.عذاب الحلاّج,شهيد التصوف في الإسلام
3.بحث في نشأة مصطلح التصوف الإسلامي
4.ديوان الحلاّج
5.ابن سبعين والنقد النفساني
6.تاريخ العلم عند العرب
7.حوليات العالم السلامي
8.دراسات إسلامية
هذا بالإضافة إلى المقالات والأبحاث عن التصوف وأهل الشيعة, وعن سلمان الفارسي وفاطمة الزهراء.

وجه العداء للغة العربية​
إن عداء ماسينون للغة العربية جاء مبطنًا بالدراسات الإسلامية والصوفيه والتشيع,وهذا العداء أشد خطرًا وأعمق أثرًا في نفوس القارئين,وهو من أوائل الذين دعوا إلى فكرة توحيد الديانات الثلاث. 
وتعرض لسيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وقال إن الإسلام جاء صورة مشوهة عن اليهودية والنصرانية,قال :" لا يهمّنا من وجهة نظر التاريخ الثقافي أن لا تكون تعاليم محمد ناتجة عن إبداع عبقريته التي جعلته نبياً لدى شعبه، وإنّما المهم أنّه أخذ جميع تعاليمه من اليهودية والمسيحية".
وهو يعتبر حجرًا أساسيًا في الإستعمار الفرنسي والتبشير للنصرانية في بلادنا وخاصة المغرب و مصر ولبنان وسوريا,وقد أكد الباحث الإسلامي "مالك بن نبي" ذلك قائلاً: إنّ ماسينيون تفرّغ آخر حياته للتبشير، وقد مدّ وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية بالمعلومات والتوصيات حول البلاد الإسلامية، وتهيئة العملاء والكتّاب. ويساعد على ما ذكرناه الوضع الميداني لماسينيون، فقد زار العالم الإسلامي أكثر من مرة، وخدم بالجيش الفرنسي خمس سنوات في الحرب العالمية الأولى، وكان عضواً بالمجمع اللغوي المصري، وكذلك عضواً في المجمع العلمي العربي في دمشق، و "تعاون مع النظام الاستعماري الفرنسي في المغرب، وعبّر عن مواقفه الاستعمارية علانية".
وكان من المشجعين والداعين إلى العامية واستبدال الخط اللاتيني بالخط العربي ,في محاضرة ألقاها في جمع من الشباب العربي في باريس عام 1929م في كوليدج دي فرانس، جاء فيها:"أنه لاحياة للغة العربية إلا إن كتبت بحروف لاتينية".
ودعا إلى العامية والكتابة بالخط اللاتيني واستجاب له الأب" رفائيل نخلة اليسوعي" وألف كتابًا بالفرنسية بعنوان"قواعد اللهجة اللبنانيّة السورية".


----------



## ابن سينا (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جولد تسيهر أجنتس
Ignaz Goldziher​مولده:
ولد في عام 1850 في مدينة اشتولفيسنبرغ في المجر, في أسرة يهودية ذات مكانة وقدر كبير,وعلى قدر من الغنى والجاه.
دراسته:
درس في مدارس بودابست, وفي عام 1865 ذهب إلى برلين للدراسة ثم التحق بجامعة ليبتسك حيث كان أستاذه فليشر الذائع الصيت بعلوم اللغات آنذاك, وحصل على الدكتوراه على يدي أستاذه هذا برسالته التي ألفها حول يهودي شرح التوراة في العصور الوسطى هو تنخوم أورشليمي.
في عام 1872 عاد إلى بودابست حيث عُين مدرسًا مساعدًا في جامعتها,إلا أنه لم يستمر في التدريس وتم بعثه إلى الخارج للدراسة , فقصد فيينا وليدن.
وفي عام 1873 ذهب إلى القاهرة وزار سوريا وفلسطين,وفي فترة إقامته بالقاهرة استطاع أن يختلف إلى بعض الدروس في الازهر.
أعماله ومؤلفاته:
منذ عُين أستاذًا مساعدًا في جامعة بودابست وعنايته بالدراسات العربية والإسلامية ازدادت ونمت,فذاع صيته الأمر الذي جعله يُنتخب عضوًا مراسلًا للأكاديمية المجرية عام 1871,ثم عضوًا عاملًا في عام 1892, ورئيسًا لأحد الأقسام عام 1907,كما وأصبح أستاذ اللغات السامية منذ عام 1894.
مؤلفاته:
1.الظاهرية:مذهبه وتاريخهم-1884
2.دراسات إسلامية-1884
3.المعمّرين
4.محاضرات في الإسلام
5.اتجاهات تفسير القرآن عند المسلمين.
6.العقيدة والشريعة في الإسلام
وجه العداء للغة العربية​لقد تمثل عداء هذا المستشرق للغة العربية بعدائه السافر للإسلام والقرآن والنبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام,وزعمه أن القرآن جاء محاكيًا اليهودية والنصرانية, فقال في كتابه"العقيدة والشريعة في الإسلام":"فتبشير النبي العربي ليس إلا مزيجا منتخبا من معارف وآراء دينية عرفها أو استقاها بسبب اتصاله بالعناصر اليهودية والمسيحية وغيرها، التي تأثر بها تأثرا عميقا، والتي رآها جديرة بأن توقظ عاطفة دينية حقيقية عند بني قومه".اهـ
وحاول أن يفصل العربية عن الإسلام واجتهد في ذلك حتى كان كتابه"اتجاهات تفسير القرآن عند المسلمين", والذي حاول فيه أن يظهر الخط العربي غير قادر على تمييز اللفظ, فبحث "العلامة "!في القراءات,وكان مما قاله:" القسم الأكبر من هذه القراءات يرجع السبب في ظهوره إلى خاصية الخط العربي، فإن من خصائصه أن الرسم الواحد للكلمة الواحدة قد يقرأ بأشكال مختلفة تبعا للنقط فوق الحروف أو تحتها ، و عدم وجود الحركات النحوية، و فقدان الشكل في الخط العربي جعل للكلمة حالات مختلفة كانت السبب الأول في ظهور حركة القراءات فيما أهمل نقطه أو شكله من القرآن".اهـ
فهذا المسكين لم يعلم أن القراءات رويت و تدوولت و شاعت قبل تدوين المصاحف بالخط العربي ,وأن كل ما وصلنا رواية قطعية لا تنقطع السند.


----------



## بومكحلة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

العربية هي لغة القرآن فهي محفوضة بإذن الله و سترجع إلى سابق عهدها آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً وزاد من أمثالك
أسأل الله أن تصل مشاركاتي إلى المائة سريعاً حتى استطيع نسخ الموضوع وتحريره في معالج النصوص وأسأتذنك في نشره نشراً إلكترونياً مجاناً عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد بن عمر (12 فبراير 2009)

ششششششششششششششششششووووووووووككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررااااااااااا.


----------



## أبو بدر992 (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير

ونفع الله بك الأمة


----------



## ابن سينا (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الخاتمة:
اللغةُ العربية,لغةٌ حيةٌ ولنْ تَموت​إن من طبيعة البشر الإختلاف وتضارب الآراء وتباين التفكير بين السطحية والإستنارة,وكذلك نشوب الحروب ومن سنن الحروب تأثير المنتصر على المغلوب وغلبة القوي على الضعيف,وهذا التأثير وتلك الغلبة يكونان على جميع الأصعدة سياسياً,اقتصادياً,اجتماعياً,وثقافياً وحتى لغوياً,فنرى الغالب مسيطراً على ثقافة المهزوم ,مقحماً ثقافته ولغته جاعلهما الثقافة السائدة واللغة الدارجة ورويداً رويداً تصبح هي لغة التخاطب الوحيدة,ولو استعرضنا التاريخ على عجل لرأينا كيف أثرت الدولة الرومانية على كافة مستعمراتها ثقافياً ولغوياً وكيف أن اللغة اللاتينية سادت شعوب تلك البلدان ,فإن لم يتكلموا اللغة اللاتينية فاللاتينية أصبحت أصل لغتهم.
وهذا حاصل مع كل الشعوب التي غُلِبتْ,إلا الأمة الإسلامية فحين كتب الله لها الهزيمة وقدر للتتار النصر فكان للإسلام واللغة العربية كل الأثر عليهم ودخل الإسلام منهم من دخل وبالتالي اللغة العربية كونها لغة القرآن المتعبد بتلاوته.
ورغم محاولات الكفار والحاقدين على الإسلام لنزع الوتد الصلب (اللغة العربيه) من عريش الإسلام إلا أنها باءت بالفشل,وأن أهم العوامل التي حفظت اللغة العربية في الماضي لا زالت قائمة وستظل قائمة أبد الدهر- إن شاء الله - ومن هذه العوامل:
1- نزول القرآن الكريم على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم باللغة العربية.
2- سهولة اللغة العربية وثراؤها. 
3- الناحية البيانية والجمالية والبلاغية في اللغة العربية. 
4- المرونة الكاملة للغة العربية وقدرة المتحدثين بها على التوليد والتخريج والاشتقاق. 
5- انتشار مجامع اللغة العربية والهيئات الأخرى المماثلة لها. 
6- التراث الحضاري والثقافي التي خلقته اللغة العربية. 
7- نمو المعاهد الإسلامية الكبرى كالأزهر وجامع الزيتونة في تونس والقرويين في المغرب وجمعية العلماء في الجزائر.
8- ظهور الدعوة إلى التضامن الإسلامي وما يحمله نجاح هذه الدعوة من اهتمام بالدين الإسلامي ولغته العربية. 
وقد كان لدخول الشعوب الغير العربية إلى الإسلام مثل الفرس والتتار والترك وامتداد الرقعة الإسلامية مروراً بدولة الفرس والأتراك ودول البلقان وجنوب الجزيرة وشمال إفريقيا الأثر المحتمل الأكبر في تغيير ألفاظ العربية وتراكيبها
إلا انه للعوامل المذكورة أعلاه كان العكس تماماً وظهر أثر العربية على كل تلك اللغات,وتقلدت موقعها بينها أي الصدر .بل إن اللغة العربية دخلت إلى أوروبا نفسها حين فتح العرب الأندلس إذ لا يزال في اللغة الأسبانية وفي اللغة البرتغالية بقايا من الكلمات العربية ولم تعدم الإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية أثراً من أثار العربية من قريب أو من بعيد كما في كلمة (أدميرال) أي أمير البحر في العربية. 
ومما لا جدال فيه أن اللغة العربية تحتل حتى الآن مكانة مرموقة بين اللغات الأخرى باعتبارها أضخم هذه اللغات ثروة وأكثرها أصواتاً وأغناها في المقاطع والحروف والتعبيرات. 
وإذا قارنا بين اللغة العربية واللغة الإنجليزية التي تسود الآن في أجزاء كثيرة من المعمورة والتي يدعونها اللغة العالمية الأولى نرى أن عدد أصوات العربية ثمان وعشرون حرفاً لا تكرار فيها بينما عدد أصوات اللغة الإنجليزية تقل بحرفين مع تكرار فيها بارز. 
ولا يخفى على الكثيرين ما تتميز به اللغة العربية على غيرها من وجود حروف لأصوات قد لا توجد في غيرها مثال ذلك مخارج الحروف حاء، خاء، ضاد، طاء، ظاء، عين، غين، قاف. 
لغتنا العربية، لغة كثيرة المترادفات متنوعة الأساليب والعبارات فيها الحقيقية والمجاز والتصريح والكناية وقد تم لها بحمد الله وبفضل الإسلام أن تتحول من لغة الأشعار إلى لغة الأفكار وأن تصبح لغة الشرع والعلم وأصبحت اللغة التي ترجم منها واليها المؤلفات العلمية والفلسفية والأدبية والتاريخية. 
انتشرت اللغة العربية - أيضاً - شرقي العراق بفارس وتركستان والهند بانتشار الإسلام. وأصبحت لغة العلم والدين عند هذه الشعوب المسلمة.
فلا غرو أن كثرت الألفاظ والتراكيب العربية في لغات هذه الأمم. 
ففي اللغة الفارسية المستعملة حالياً كثير من الألفاظ العربية وهي تكتب بهجاء العربية بعد أن تلاشت اللغة البهلوية والخط البهلوي.
أما اللغة التركية فقد غزتها الألفاظ العربية بوفرة حتى وصلت حوالي 50 % من مجموع ألفاظ اللغة التركية ولم تسلم اللغة الأردية من غزو العربية لها في كثير من الكلمات كما تفشت الكلمات العربية في لغة التتار والملايو
والأفغان والأكراد ولغة السواحل وكلها تكتب بالخط العربي. 
وإذا كان الأتراك العثمانيون في العهد الكمالي قد حملوا لواء الدعوة إلى الجامعة الطورانية وعمدوا إلى القضاء على اللغات الحية في محيط الإمبراطورية العثمانية، فإن اللغة العربية قد كافحت عن وجودها وانتصرت في كفاحها وبقيت حية خالدة بعد أن دافعت بعنف عن بقائها وحياتها. 
كافحت اللغة العربية بعزيمة لا تعرف الكلل وبهمة لا تعرف الملل، بل كافحت بشراسة عن بقائها أمام حملات الاستعمار الغربي عليها منذ مطلع القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي - تلك الحملات التي اتهمت اللغة العربية - زوراً وبهتاناً - بالعجز عن أداء مهمتها إزاء المخترعات الحديثة. وكان رد الفعل العملي في مواجهة هذا الهجوم العاتي والتيار الجارف لو أد اللغة العربية هو ظهور المعاجم العربية في لبنان ومصر، ثم نشأت مجامع اللغة العربية في سوريا ومصر والعراق، ولقد كان للأزهر في مصر وجامع الزيتونة في تونس والقرويين في المغرب وجمعية العلماء في الجزائر دور هام في هذه المعركة التي انتصرت فيها اللغة العربية - بحمد الله - في النهاية. وقد تعاونت معاهد العلم في النجف وسوريا والحجاز والسودان وليبيا في إحراز هذا النصر. ولقد جرت محاولات جادة لإدخال كلمات جديدة إلى اللغة العربية بالنحت أو بالاشتقاق أو بالترجمة أو بالتعريب. 
وإذا كان خصوم اللغة العربية قد حملوا ذات يوم لواء الدعوة إلى (العامية) أو إلى كتابة العربية بحروف لاتينية) فإن دعواهم وهي الأخرى قد فشلت فشلاً ذريعاً.
وما أصدق قول رشيد رضا: "لما كان الإسلام دين التوحيد ديناً عاماً لكل البشر وكان من مقاصده أن يؤلف بينهم فرض عليهم توحيد اللغة فخرجت هذه اللغة عن أن تكون لغة شعب واحد منهم. ولولا ذلك لم تؤثرها جميع الشعوب الإسلامية على لغاتها حتى عم انتشارها في المشرق والمغرب مع الإسلام". 
ولا تزال اللغة الفارسية في إيران تكتب بالحروف العربية ولم تجد محاولات المستشرقين أذناً صاغية في إيران لكتابة الفارسية بحروف لاتينية بدلاً من الأبجدية العربية. 
ونشطت الدعوة إلى اللغة العربية في شبه القارة الهندية فأنشئت الجمعيات والمدارس وظهرت المعاجم العربية والأردية. ويوجد بالباكستان والهند عدد كبير يجيد العربية ويستخدمها في الخطابة ويعرف أشعارها ويؤلف الكتب بها في الفقه والحديث والتفسير وغير ذلك بل ويدعو كثير من المفكرين في باكستان إلى اتخاذ اللغة العربية لغة قومية لباكستان باعتبارها لغة الدين الذي يدينون له بالولاء. 
إذ كيف لا يكون للغتنا العربية هذا السحر وهي لغة الوحي ولغة أهل الجنة وهي من اللغات البارزة في العالم وإحدى أهم الوسائل الأساسية للثقافة في العصر الوسيط ولم تزل هذه اللغة إلى اليوم أجمل لغة في الوجود وأغني لغات العالم في مفرداتها ووفرة أساليبها وقابليتها للنمو والزيادة، فالاشتقاق إحدى مميزاتها التي تمكنها من خلق صيغ جديدة من جذور قديمة كلما كان هناك حاجة لذلك. ولما كان هذا القياس يجري على نظام معين فإن القارئ يفهم بيسر وسهولة ما يمر عليه من صيغ جديدة بالقرينة والسليقة. ولعل الأمر ليس كذلك في الكلمات التي في اللغة العبرية بل وغيرها. 
دخلت لغتنا العربية أوربا بعد فتح صقلية وأسبانيا فصارت لغة الأدب والعلم وعنها نقل علماء الغرب الكثير من حكمة اليونان وفلسفتهم وتأثرت اللغة اللاتينية بكلمات اللغة العربية ومفرداتها. 
وفي القرن السادس عشر الميلادي العاشر الهجري ترجمت معاني القرآن الكريم إلى اللغات الأوربية كما ترجمت حكايات ألف ليلة وليلة وبعض من مقامات الحريري وقد ازداد اهتمام الأوربيون باللغة العربية مع دخول الاستعمار الإنجليزي والفرنسي للوطن العربي.
وما زال اثر اللغة العربية بارزاً في لغات أهل أوروبا حتى يومنا هذا,فكثير من الألفاظ تستعمل في حياتهم اليومية,وخاصة المفاهيم الإسلامية(الحلال,الحرام,والجزيه (وغيرها جم كثير.
وأما زيف القول بان القرآن فيه ألفاظ غير عربيه فهو مردود على أصحابه,فكل القرآن ألفاظه عربيه وليس فيه أي لفظ أعجمي,يقول الله تعالى:"بلسان عربي مبين",ويقول أيضاً:"قرأناً عربياً",وإن ضمن بعض الألفاظ من أصل غير عربي كما جرت عليه عاده العرب وبعد أن أدرجت تحت إحدى التفعيلات العربية ,فامرئ القيس استعمل كلمة سجنجل بمعنى المرأة وهي كلمه فارسيه,وبما أن القرآن جاء بلسانهم وعلى طريقتهم في التعبير والأسلوب فانتهج نهجهم في ذلك,ومن الكلمات ذوات الأصل الأعجمي والواردة في القرآن,مشكاة ووهي لفظة نبطيه وقيل حبشيه 
وتعني الكوه وهي على وزن مفعال,وكذلك كلمة إستبرق,وسجيل وغيرها من الألفاظ.
وفي نهاية المطاف أخوص معكم في عالم اللغة العربية وأحلق بكم في سماء الشعر العربي مبينًا جمال لغة القرآن : 

في لظى القيظ في لهيب الرمال ‍
بزغ النجم سائراً فـي دلال ِ

وأضاءَ الدجى بحرفٍ ومعنى ‍
موجزِ اللفظ رائع ِ الإجمالِ

لمس الترب,جسّ قلب الثريا‍
غاص في البحر,جاس بين الجبـا ل

لغة الضاد في الفلا والبـوادي ‍
تلثم البدرَ في سوادِ الليالـي

بكلامٍ كالدُّرِ حينَ تلالا ‍
فائق ٍ نسجُه كنسج الخيال

صاغه العُرْبُ حكمةً وقريضا‍
أو نثاراً من أحسنِ الأمثالِ

فامرُؤ القيسِ ضلّلتهُ القوافي ‍
فهداها إلى دروبِ المعالي

وزهيرٌ أطاعه الشعرُ طوعا ‍
مُلهمَ الرأي رائعَ الأقوالِ

ولبيدٌ هداه كلْمة حقٍ ‍
ما خلا اللهَ كله للزوالِ

ولحَسّانَ منطقٌ ولسانٌ ‍
يُقتلُ الكفرُ فيه دون قتالِ

وابنُ زيدون حين رام التداني ‍
فاقَ بالحُسنِ فيه بدرَ الكمالِ

دان حسنُ المقال للمتنبِي ‍
من مديحٍ وحكمةٍ وسجال

ولشوقِي، يناشد الناسَ ها قدْ ‍
نكّس الخائنون بندَ الهلال !

ما جفى الحقَّ حافظ ٌ حينَ نادى‍
إنّ هجرَ اللسانِ بعضُ الزوالِ
*ملاحظة: القصيدة من تدقيق وتصحيح وتنسيق أخي الحبيب الشاعر عبد الهادي السايح.*
المصادر والمراجع:
1.فقه اللغة وأسرار العربية/ الإمام الثعالبي
2.الخصائص/ابن جنيّ
3. الإحكام لأصول الأحكام/ابن حزم
4. طبقات الشعراء/ محمد بن سلام الجمحي
5.البداية والنهاية/ابن كثير
6. تاريخ اللغات السامية/المستشرق رينان
7.السيرة النبوية/ابن هشام
8. تاريخ الأدب العربي /أحمد حسن الزيات
9.أساس البلاغة/الزمخشري
10.لسان العرب/ابن منظور
11. المعجب في تلخيص أخبار المغرب/عبد الواحد بن علي المراكشي
12. موقف العقل والعلم والدين/شيخ الإسلام مصطفى صبري
13.الإتقان في علوم القرآن/السيوطي
14.البرهان في علوم القرآن/الزركشي
15.الدولة العثمانية/ علي الصلابي
16. الشقائق النعمانية في علماء الدولة العثمانية/ العلامة طاش كبرى زاده
17.كيف هدمت الخلافة/عبد القديم زلوم
18.الشخصية الإسلامية/الشيخ تقي الدين النبهاني
19. اللهجة العربية العامية/عيسى معلوف
20. الإتجاهات الوطنية في الأدب المعاصر/محمد محمد حسين 
21.تاريخ ابن خلدون/ابن خلدون
22.كشف الظنون في أسامي العلوم والفنون/حاجي خليفة
23. حوار حول"التعريب واللغة العربية"/ الدكتور عبدالملك مرتاض
24. الوافي بالأدب العربي في المغرب الأقصى/محمد بن تاويت
25. العربية:دراسات في اللغة واللهجات والأساليب العربية/يوهان فك
26.كتابة العربية بالحروف اللاتينية/محمد الصاوي
27.اللغة العربية وأهميتها/فريد الدين آيدن
28.هدية العارفين / الباباني
29.أعلام وأقزام في ميزان الإسلام/سيد بن حسين العفّاني
30.المستشرقون الألمان/صلاح الدين المنجد


----------



## سارة العراقية (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكوريين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الطيب
الله يوفقكم 
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الفاضل الكريم ومشرفنا الالمعي ابن سينا 
أعتذر عن عدم اطلاعي علي هذا البحث الموسوعي الا الآن ، وهو بحق كتاب رائع ، الجهد فيه واضح ، وينم عن اطلاع واسع ، ومما أعجبني فيه انصاف الفترة المملوكية والعثمانية ، بعد أن اجمع العصريون -ظلما - علي أنها فترات انحطاط في الادب والعلم ، واستدلالك علي ذلك بحجج قوية ، وبحق هذا مؤلف يشهد لك بالتمكن في البحث التاريخي واللغوي ، وهو اضافة حقيقية للمنتدى ، بل إضافة من الوزن الثقيل ، فجزاك الله كل الخير علي ما قدمت , وننتظر منك الجديد ، فمؤلف بهذا الحجم يستحق الاشادة والمتابعة الجادة ، واصارحك أنني قرأته الآن في عجاله ، ولكنني أشعر أنه يحتاج لقراءة متأنية ، حتي نستوعبه ونعطيه ما يستحقه من عناية ، والله أسأل أن يجعله في صحيفة يمينك ،وأن يجعله من العلم الذي يُنتفع به ، فيبقي في ميزان حسناتك ابد الدهر .
وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري .


----------



## ابن سينا (20 أغسطس 2009)

A.mak قال:


> أخي الفاضل الكريم ومشرفنا الالمعي ابن سينا
> أعتذر عن عدم اطلاعي علي هذا البحث الموسوعي الا الآن ، وهو بحق كتاب رائع ، الجهد فيه واضح ، وينم عن اطلاع واسع ، ومما أعجبني فيه انصاف الفترة المملوكية والعثمانية ، بعد أن اجمع العصريون -ظلما - علي أنها فترات انحطاط في الادب والعلم ، واستدلالك علي ذلك بحجج قوية ، وبحق هذا مؤلف يشهد لك بالتمكن في البحث التاريخي واللغوي ، وهو اضافة حقيقية للمنتدى ، بل إضافة من الوزن الثقيل ، فجزاك الله كل الخير علي ما قدمت , وننتظر منك الجديد ، فمؤلف بهذا الحجم يستحق الاشادة والمتابعة الجادة ، واصارحك أنني قرأته الآن في عجاله ، ولكنني أشعر أنه يحتاج لقراءة متأنية ، حتي نستوعبه ونعطيه ما يستحقه من عناية ، والله أسأل أن يجعله في صحيفة يمينك ،وأن يجعله من العلم الذي يُنتفع به ، فيبقي في ميزان حسناتك ابد الدهر .
> وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري .



السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل والحبيب A.mak مروركم زاد الكتاب بهجة وتعليقكم رفع الكتاب علوًا..بارك الله بك وجعل ما تكتبه في ميزان حسناتك...وبإنتظار تعقيباتك على الكتاب وفحواه.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم الفاضل ابن سينا 
شكرا جزيلا علي تحيتكم الرقيقة ، وتواضعكم الجم ، واليك تعليقاتي علي بحثكم الرائق ، وان كان يستحق أكثر من ذلك .
*1 – مميزات اللغة العربية :*
*مميزات النطق : جاءت متميزة ، وتناولت نقاط هامة وحيوية *

*2 – أعدء اللغة العربية :*
*- كما بينت في بحثكم الممتاز أن عند نزول القرآن لم يكن يتصور ان يكون هناك عداوة للغة العربية من العرب وهي مناط فخرهم .*
*- وجاءت حججكم علي ان عداء المشركين كان للاسلام وليس للغة حججة وجيهة*


*- ثم لفتّ انتباهنا الي ان الحركة الشعوبية لم تكن ضد اللغة بقدر ما كانت ضد الجنس العربي، وكانوا يهاجمون العرب باللغة العربية شعرا ونثرا .*


*- ثم كان تشكيكك في ما نسب لابي العلاء المعري من الالحاد جيد .*
*ثم كانت لفتتك الهامة ان قوة اللغة العربية بقوة دولتها ، وفي هذه الجملة أعجبني تنبهك للعلاقة بين اللغة والاوضاع السياسية وهي علاقة تبين ان اللغة تتأثر بحالة الناطقين بها سياسيا واجتماعيا ، وهي لفته هامة جدا .*
*-**ثم كان كلامكم عن الفترة المملوكية والعثمانية ، وكشفت فيها الظلم الذى اصاب هذه الفترة وبينت اسبابها ، وذكرت لنا فيها النشاط في بناء المدارس والتسابق في ذلك ، ثم ذكرت من اعلام هذه الحقبة ما يؤكد غني هذه الفترة بالعلماء الموسوعيين ، ولو لاحظ القارئ لوجد ان أسماء علماء هذه الفترة هي الأسماء المشهورة في عالمنا المعاصر ، ويعتمد عليهم العلماء المعاصرون ، فمنهم السيوطي ، والمقريزى ، والنويري ، وابن خلكان ، والعز بن عبد السلام ، وابن دقيق العيد ، والحافظ العراقي ، والحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ، وشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ، والحفظ المزى ، والحافظ الذهبي ، والحافظ ابن كثير ، وتقي الدين السبكي وولده تاج الدين السبكي ..وغيرهم كثير . ثم كان ذكرك لابن دانيال صاحب خيال الظل ، معلومة تبين احد ابتكارات هذا العصر .*


*-**أما تناولك للعصر العثماني فقد جمعت بشكل رائع بين انصاف السلاطين العثمانيين وبيان تقواهم واخلاصهم في الدفاع عن الاسلام ونشره ،ونشاطهم في بناء المدارس وتوظيف الاوقاف عليها ، وقمت بتعريفنا بمجموعة ممتازة من علماء الحقبة العثمانية ،والذين لا يعرف الكثير منا عنهم شيئا ، اللهم الا شيخ الاسلام مصطفي صبري ، والشيخ زاهد الكوثري ثم تناولت المؤامرات التى ادت الي سقوط الخلافة ، فكان تناولا ممتعا ومتكاملا .*


*-**ثم ربطت ربطت - موفقا - بين بداية ضعف اللغة العربية وانحسارها ببزوغ الحركات القومية ، واستعرضت في عجالة جناية يهود الدونمة وأتاتورك وحركته علي الاسلام في تركيا وعلي اللغة العربية ، ثم ظهور الدعوة للقومية العربية كرد علي لدعوة الكمالية للقومية التركية المتعصبة، مما جهز لمعاهدة سايكس بيكو التى مزقت الدولة الخلافة الاسلامية ، وحولتها الي دول قطرية ، ورسمت الحدود المصطنعة .*


*-**وكان استعراضكم ممتاز لحركة الاستعمار ، والبعثات الي بلاد الغرب ، ودور نصاري الشام في إضعاف اللغة العربية وعداوتها .*


*-**ثم كان لفتتكم الي ان الاستشراق كان ابان الحملة الفرنسية بل كان قبلها ، واستعرضتم دور المستشرقين في عداوة اللغة العربية - وهو دور ربما كان يخفي علي الكثيرين - وبينتم طرقهم في ذلك بشكل منهجي موثق.وكان استعراضكم لبدعة كتابة العربية بالحروف اللاتينية ، والتشجيع علي هجر الفصحي والكتابة بالعامية ، وذكر اسماء من نادوا بها استعراضا مفيدا وكاشفا وأحيانا فاضحا .*

*-**وكان استعراضكم للهجات العرب يتسم بالطرافة ، واعجبتني مقتراحاتكم للدفاع عن العربية ، والذى تميز بالتنوع .*

*-**ثم كان استعراضكم لاعداء اللغة العربية وتراجمهم ، ووجه عدائهم للغة قسما ممتازا ، وفاضحا وكاشفا لاعداء الامة .*

*-**فجزاك الله خيرا ووفقكم لمثل هذه الابحاث الثمينة والمعمقة .*

*-**وهناك بعض الملاحظات ، وأكثرها شكلي او اخطاء في الطباعة يمكن معالجتها ، وبالتالي لا تقلل من قيمة بحثكم الراقي ، فإن أذنت لي نشرتها للفائدة ، او ارسلتها لك بشكل خاص .*
 
ودمت مبدعا ، وفقك الله وأيدك .
 وجاري قراءة موضوع "الفاظ القرآن ". 

وكل عام وانت والاخوان جميعا بخير وعافية .


----------



## ابن سينا (18 سبتمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> الاخ الكريم الفاضل ابن سينا
> شكرا جزيلا علي تحيتكم الرقيقة ، وتواضعكم الجم ، واليك تعليقاتي علي بحثكم الرائق ، وان كان يستحق أكثر من ذلك .
> *1 – مميزات اللغة العربية :*
> *مميزات النطق : جاءت متميزة ، وتناولت نقاط هامة وحيوية *
> ...



السلام عليكم
أخي الحبيب أسعدني تعليقك القيّم وملاحظاتك النيّرة,بارك الله بك وجعلك ذخرا للإسلام والمسلمين ولغة دينهم,وناصرًا لغة أهل الجنة وأسأل الله ان يجعلك من أهلها وسكانها ومن المتكئين على أرائكها.
بالنسبة إلى الكتاب الحقيقة أنني أسعى لطباعته بعد تدقيقه وتنقيحه كي تعم الفائدة,وأنا في طور النقاش مع من هم أهل لذلك,وأسال الله التوفيق.
وبعد طباعته إن شاء الله سوف أنزله هنا على نسخة الوورد أو ب.د.ف.


----------



## م/عادل حسن (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mosttas (29 مايو 2010)

أصدقاء اللغة
كلامكم جميل جدا ورائع
هيا بنا نعيد مجدنا من جديد
هيا نري أمتنا انتاجنا العلمي باللغة العربية
هيا نملأ مكتباتنا باللغة العربية
حينما كنت طالبا في كلية الهندسة وأدخل مكتبة الكلية لا أجد إلا المراجع الأجنبية وأساتذتي العرب لا ينطقون بالعربية وافهم أو لاتفهم أنت حر، وكنت لا أجد إلا الكتب المعربة عن المراجع الروسية وطبعا كان صعب نفهم منها الهندسة لكن جزاهم الله خيرا على المحاولة.
وعندما مارست المهنة بدأت أفهم أسرار العلم بالإنجليزية وقلت لنفسي وشاركني صديقي لماذا نوفر على الآخرين هذه السنوات من التعب، لماذ يجب على كل عربي أن يبدأ من الصفر لماذا لايبدأ من يعدنا من حيث انتهينا؟
وكانت فكرة تعريب العلوم وتبسيطها نعم تبسيطها فكثير ممن يترجمون ينقلون النصوص جوفاء، ونحن نعبر فقط بلغتنا عما فهمناه منواقع الممارسة.
انها تجربة ممتعة لكنها شاقة تحتاج لمن يتبناها من أصحاب الهمة العالية وممن يبتغون نهضة أمتنا وليس من المتاجرين من أصحاب دور النشر الذين يبخسون المؤلفين حقوقهم.


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
رفع الله قدرك وأطال عمرك ونفع بكم


----------



## محمد عبد العليم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

:77:​


----------



## محمد عبد العليم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك وجزيت خير ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## saiko_saiko63 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد رائع ادعو الله ان يجزيك عنه خير الجزاء


----------



## جبريل الحشيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي سليم وزادك الله من علمه.


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و نوّر دربكم و جزاكم على جهدكم خير جزاء
بحث قيّم جدّا
أخي الفاضل شكرا لك على هذا المستوى العالي و القيّم. لا أقول هذا مجاملة.
عليّ طبع كتابك كي تسهل إعادة قراءته مع وجود بعض الأسئلة, منها:
1) أنّ البحث التاريخي في موضوع البربر قدّم الصورة الرسمية و لا ألومك هنا حيث أنّ هجمة أعداء الأمّة كانت من الشراسة إلى درجة أنّ أبناء المغرب العربي أنفسهم لا يعرفون دقائق تاريخ البربر. و أعدك أخي إن كتب الله لي ذلك ان أكتب مقالة في هذا الموضوع يكون فيها من المفاجآت ما يسعدك.
2) كرم أخلاقك جعلك تتجاوز عن أعتى أعداء اللغة العربية في المغرب العربي وهم من بني جلدتنا أذكر منهم الحبيب بورقيبة الذي كان ماسونيا و يتبجح بذلك وهو الآن في قبره يواجه مصيره مع ربّه, و منظمة "برسبكتيف" (آفاق بالفرنسية) الشديدة العداء للإسلام و اللغة العربية و التي خرج منها وزير التربية التونسي السابق محمد الشرفي, الذي توفي من سنتين فلاقى ربّه بما قدّم.
لو قدّر لي الله سأكتب مقالة في هذا الشأن أيضا.
أشكرك مجددا و أدعو الله العلّي القدير أن تجدك كلماتي هذه و أنت و من تحب و المسلمين في خير حال و رضى من الله و رضوان.​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*أين الصواب ؟*

مشكور يا أخي شكراً جزيلا على الموضوع , لكن لفت نظري قولك " ... فمثلاً لا تجتمع الزاي مع الظاء والسين والضاد والذال. ولا تجتمع الجيم مع القاف والظاء والطاء والغين والصاد، ولا الحاء مع الهاء، ولا الهاء قبل العين، ولا الخاء قبل الهاء ، ولا النون قبل الراء ، ولا اللام قبل الشين ..." اهـ

لكن بالنسبة لآخر تركيبين يمكن أن يتقابلا مثل كلمة "نرى الشمس" وكلمة "لشدة وهجها"

فهلا بينت لي الصواب جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابن سينا (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بكم على المرور والتعليق.


----------



## ابن سينا (18 نوفمبر 2010)

عبد الله التونسي قال:


> بارك الله فيكم و نوّر دربكم و جزاكم على جهدكم خير جزاء
> بحث قيّم جدّا
> أخي الفاضل شكرا لك على هذا المستوى العالي و القيّم. لا أقول هذا مجاملة.
> عليّ طبع كتابك كي تسهل إعادة قراءته مع وجود بعض الأسئلة, منها:
> ...


السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أخي عبدالله التونسي على مداخلتك هذه...وأنتظر ما سوف يخطه قلمك .


----------



## حاتم حسنى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم يثقل به ميزان حسناتك موضوع جميل و مجهود اجمل
ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بحث وكتاب رائع ومجهود مشكور أثابك الله تعالى خير الجزاء...


----------



## ابن سينا (20 ديسمبر 2010)

eng.mohamedafifi قال:


> بحث وكتاب رائع ومجهود مشكور أثابك الله تعالى خير الجزاء...



السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بك أخي المهندس محمد عفيفي زجزاك خيراً.


----------

